#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-16
<m477> chakujom mnie skurwysyny caly czas
<winter> :-D
<foreste_> ide modelowac w 3d
<foreste_> pistolet colt
<foreste_> 1911 ;P
<m477> hax0ry pierdolone, spac nie moge, musze ataki powstrzymywac
<foreste_> m477:  wylacz pc ;p
<winter> m477: w co grasz?
<foreste_> to przestana :P
<m477> gram w zycie
<m477> chinczyki probuja przejac moj komputer
<m477> nie poddam sie bez walki
<foreste_> wylacz ;p
<foreste_> z gniaztka ;P
<m477> jak wylacze komputer to strace mozliwosc oddychania
<m477> juz to przerabialem
<m477> ;))
<winter> czas na kawkę
<PoKrAk> pierwszy
<winter> no chyba nie
<winter> 00:00 < Biszkopcik> 1st
<winter> 00:00 < winter> 2nd
<winter> 00:00 < Enlik> 3rd
<PoKrAk> pierwszy z rana a nie po nocy :)
<winter> to ja jestem pierwszy po pierwszym
<winter> to ja jestem pierwszy po pierwszym z rana
<winter> =^_^=
<lisu> powitać
<nemek> Dobry
<Wizard> cześć
<nemek> I tego nalezało sie spodziewać, na południu polski w weekend lało, w poniedizałek jak trza w robocie siedzieć, to słońce...
<Wizard> "i wszystko chuj" ;)
<lisu1> kurde dosc, w koncu moge spokojnie usiasc i gazetke poczytaC
<Wizard> :)
 * PoKrAk jest pod wrazeniem wielozastosowalnosci opakowan po plytach cd/dvd
<PoKrAk> jako doniczka pod pomidory lubjako miska
<PoKrAk> :D
<winter> lulz
<Wizard> jakbyś zobaczył warunki, w jakich są produkowane, to byś nawet nie próbował jeść pomidorów, kótre w tym rosły
<PoKrAk> tam czepiasz sie
<lisu1> Wizard: w koncu umył to... prawda PoKrAk?
<winter> rzadko udaje mi się jeść dobre pomidory
<PoKrAk> pewnie ze umyl
<PoKrAk> w zeszlym roku mi nie wyszly przez pogode ale te co nadawaly sie do jedzenia byly calkiem ok
<PoKrAk> jutro pewnie posadze 5 krzaczkow
<PoKrAk> a teraz wpierdzielam rzodkiewki giganty z biedronki
<lisu1> ... w opakowaniu po płytach?
<PoKrAk> tam teraz umyte sa
<lisu1> PoKrAk: prawdziwy geek, ... a zupę to pewnie jedasz w opakowaniu... ale po 10 płytach x)
<PoKrAk> nie mam 6 kubkow
<lisu1> zamiast noża uzywasz śledzia od kompa?
<PoKrAk> jak sie koncza to wtedy myje
<Wizard> :)
<PoKrAk> noz mam :)
<lisu1> ... z wyświetlaczem
<PoKrAk> ta
 * lisu1 sie usmiał
<lisu1> kurde juz telefon ;/ ... ide
<lisu1> drugi, kurde... ;/
<lisu1> koniec dobrego
<lisu1> 1 art przeczytalem w gazecie kuźwa
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> o/
<winter> \o
<Dreadlish> znów ty ;d
<Wizard> \o/
<Dreadlish> o siema Wizard
<Wizard> cześć Dreadlish
<PoKrAk> .  /0\
<Dreadlish> lol
 * Wizard słucha Korpiklaani - Paljon On Koskessa Kivia (Korven Kuningas)
 * winter słucha Kraftwerk - Radioactivity
<PoKrAk> viking :D
<Dreadlish> e?
<PoKrAk> o viking metalu nie slyszales ?
<Wizard> co viking?
<PoKrAk> Korpiklaani graja viking
<Wizard> ee, a kraftwerk to nie jest jakieś elektro?
<Wizard> aa, Korpiklanie grają folk
<PoKrAk> kraftwerk to co innego
<PoKrAk> folk a viking jeden pies :)
<Wizard> nie znam się
<PoKrAk> Percivala posluchaj
<Wizard> na Korven Kunigas jest dużo tej dmuchawy z klawiszami
<Wizard> jak to się nazywa
<Wizard> akordeon o!
<PoKrAk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B-rd07hnxg
<winter> ale samolot właśnie barierę dźwięku przekroczył
<winter> pierdolnęło
<lisu1> winter: gdzie ty to na lotniskowcu sie znajdujesz?
<winter> nie
<Wizard> zbiera złom wokół poligonu ;)
<winter> ale myśliwce lubią czasem w okolicy przelecieć
<Wizard> Polska ma jakieś myśliwce?
<winter> podobno
<lisu1> Wizard: podobno
<winter> chyba, że to obce, kurde, zginiemy :-D
<Wizard> winter: a ty nie jesteś z podkarpacia?
<winter> nie
<winter> kuj-pom
<Wizard> to jest to, co ma tablice na C?
<winter> tak
<Wizard> mhm
<PoKrAk> ta
 * lisu1 raz widział jak leciał śmigłowiec apache... ale kurde polska nie ma na stanie apachów.
<Wizard> a skąd wiesz, że to nie był mi-6?
<lisu1> Wizard: az taki pijany nie bylem zeby nie odróżnic apacha od mi, a apache ma charakterystyczna sylwetkę
<winter> mamy lotnisko śmigłowców bojowych nieopodal
<winter> fajnie widać na google earth :-D
<BlessJah> winter: to tylko atrapa, prawdziwe lotniska są schowane
<winter> :-D
 * winter śmiechnął
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> i potem ktoś awaryjniw ląduje, a tam pas tekturowy
<lisu1> kurde wy znowu o katastrofach lotniczych?
<Wizard> czyżbym słyszał strzały?
<lisu1> Wizard: to tylko malucha ktos odpala
<winter> to gumka od majtek pękła
<lisu1> win 2 razy?
<winter> co on tu robi
<BlessJah> lisu1: druga od stanika
<winter> widziałem go na ##ufo
<winter> hax0r jakiś
<BlessJah> Wizard: zawsze można próbować szczęścia na autostradach
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> jakich autostrdach?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale w usa jedna mila na cztery musi być prosta, lotniska awaryjne
<winter> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203127286387404
<winter> dlczego dzień picia wódki trwa 3 dni :-o
<Wizard> Aby wyświetlić tę stronę, musisz się zalogować.
<Wizard> humm?
<winter> eh
<Wizard> teraz to już na każdej śmiesznej stronie trzeba mieć login
<winter> nie masz fb?
<BlessJah> BugMeNot
<Wizard> fb?
<winter> facialbook
<Wizard> nie, po co?
<winter> nie wiem, niektórzy potrzebują
<winter> ja mam
<Wizard> potrzebują?
<Wizard> a niby do czego mi jakieś kolorowe forum z nastkami?
<BlessJah> Wizard: tutaj akurat sie nie zgodze
<BlessJah> niebieski wyglada calkiem estetycznie
 * PoKrAk wlasnie dostal sadzonki pomidorow :D
<Wizard> dobra tam, nieważne
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: ogrodniczka!
<PoKrAk> a zebys wiedzial ze ze mnie ogrodniczka
<winter> :-)
<BlessJah> a masz fartuszek i konewkę?
<PoKrAk> fartuszka brak ale konewka sie znajdzie
<winter> 1~a dlaczego ogrodniczka a nie ogrodnik
<PoKrAk> a tam nie wiem zazdroszcza
<PoKrAk> :)
<winter> no fajnie mieć ogródek
<BlessJah> winter: ogrodnik to gosciu ktory przychodzi ci strzyc trawnik i i przycinac zywoplot, czasami twoja zona cie z nim zdradza, kogo wolisz, ogrodnika czy ogrodniczke?
<winter> pytanie brzmy którym jest PoKrAk
<Wizard> żona go z nim zdradza
<BlessJah> dokładnie
<PoKrAk> taaaaaaaa
<winter> u nas pod blokiem nawet niektórzy mają
<PoKrAk> potrzebuje ustawienia dla ati radeon 9550 pod compiza
<PoKrAk> zapomniałem sobie strae zarchiwizowac :/
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<szymon_g> witam
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Matan[M]> bry
<Matan[M]> Moze byc ktos tak mily i zapodac md5sum do ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64 ?
<termi> c19e5139e10df2626055f1d9985856d7 *ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<termi> http://www.cives.ufrj.br/releases/10.04/
<Matan[M]> termi: wielkie dzieki :)
<Wizard> termi: ale ty jesteś miły
<PoKrAk> to takie słodkie
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: jeszcze niech mu da całusa
<Matan[M]> nie
<BlessJah> tak
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: jakies dziwne masz fantazje...
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: mów do mnie brzydko
<BlessJah> najlepiej po niemiecku
<BlessJah> wczoraj czy przedwczoraj, po dwoch latach praktycznego braku kontaktu odzywa sie do mnie stary znajomy...
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: hmmm... Nie, ty chory potworze!
<BlessJah> wlasnie tymi slowami... teraz twierdzi ze pijani ludzie pisali z jego komputera do wszystkich na liscie
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: och tak, jeszcze :-)
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: o_O?
<BlessJah> ni, nic
<BlessJah> ludzie po pijanemu naprawde dziwne rzeczy wypisuja
<BlessJah> te fantazje mi sie tak wlasnie skojarzyly
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: piles nie pisz na ircu
<BlessJah> ja jestem trzeźwy, to do mnie pijani ludzie piszą zbereźne rzeczy
<BlessJah> 2-3 lata zero kontaktu i nagle wyskakuje taki z "mów do mnie brzydko"
<BlessJah> "najlepiej po niemiecku"
<BlessJah> a, przepraszam, najpierw napisał "Zyrafffffaaaaaa", a potem zamówił dwa kebaby z sosem czosnkowym
<BlessJah> dopiero potem zażądał żebym mówił do niego brzydko
<Matan[M]> dobrze ze nie 'homyczek'
<BlessJah> dobrze ze go nie zablokowalem
<BlessJah> to potem sie mogl wytlumaczyc ze jacys pijani ludzie pisali z jego komputera do wszystkich na liscie
<Matan[M]> Hmmm... Ziomek pozyczyl mi hdd cobym mu prace pozgrywal... Znalazlem folder porno... W srodku folder 'bullshit' i drugi 'dont delete'... Caly folder porno zajmuje 300gb... Widac nie proznuje chlopak...
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: jakoś ukryte, czy na wierzchu?
<Matan[M]> Na wierzchu
<BlessJah> i ot tak po prostu ci dal ten dysk?
<BlessJah> hehe
<Matan[M]> Na tym dysku ma 3 foldery na start na wejsciu, 'porno', 'filmy', 'dane'
<Matan[M]> Mam mu prace na temat ssh zgrac
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: ten koles ma dziewczyne? to podaj mu dysk przez dziewczyne, ze niby nie mogles go zlapac a ona pod reka byla
<Matan[M]> nie ma dziewczyny wlasnie...
<BlessJah> to logiczne
<PoKrAk> Powiedzcie mi cos czy plik konfiguracyjny z wolnego oprogramowania jest wlasnościa intelektua;lną, i ew gdzie to jest zapisane
<BlessJah> ale pytalem bo moze to sa filmy archiwalne
<Matan[M]> Ale placi alimenty na dwa dzieciaki :P
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: skad ten plik?
<BlessJah> sam napisales?
<PoKrAk> np dansguardiana , ew skrypty debian-live
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: dobra, odpuscmy, to nie kanal na takie dyskusje xD
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: nie audyt koncze
<BlessJah> audyt? bezpieczenstwa czy legalnosci oprogramowania?
<PoKrAk> i zarzadałem listingu plików konfiguracyjnych z opisem celem weryfikacji
<PoKrAk> a ci nie chca dac zasłaniajac sie wlasnoscia intelektualna
<PoKrAk> a wiem ze w ciula lecą
<BlessJah> co za audyt?
<PoKrAk> cos w stylu infokiosków
<PoKrAk> przed odbiorem
<BlessJah> spytaj ich o podstawe prawna
<BlessJah> oni daja wam calosc z prawami autorskimi, w sensie wykonali usluge i pozniej nie maja zadnych praw do tego, czy oni wam beda ciagle dostarczali obsluge etc tych infokioskow?
<PoKrAk> maja umowe powdrozeniową
<BlessJah> powiedzialbym ze configi sa objete prawem autorskim
<PoKrAk> a pozniej bede chciał ich kopnąc w d bo za mniejsze pieniadze wlasnych ludzi wsadze w temat
<PoKrAk> tylko teraz chodzi o to czy oni zrobili wsio tak jak powinni
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: a mi sie wlaśnie nie wydaje
<BlessJah> no wiec wlasnie prawa autorskie powinni wam przekazac
<BlessJah> zapytaj o podstawe prawna uznania integralnej czesci infrastruktury za wlasnosc intelektualna
<BlessJah> jak brzmi dokladnie to co mieli zrobic zgodnie z umowa?
<BlessJah> nie da sie bez tego configow wyciagnac?
<fi9o> BlessJah: Hm?
<BlessJah> fi9o: też cię kocham
<fi9o> 14:33 |      BlessJah | nie da sie bez tego configow wyciagnac?
<BlessJah> a teraz powiedz mi czemu z odmętów niebytu nagle do mnie wyskakujesz
<fi9o> A :D
<BlessJah> gdzie tam masz hilighta na ciebie?
<fi9o> Sorki
<fi9o> na figo
<fi9o> bo roznie ludzie pisza.
<fi9o> BlessJah: Wybacz, moj blad.
<BlessJah> figo?
<BlessJah> hehe
<fi9o> Yeap
<BlessJah> figo-fago
<fi9o> Na fago nie mam.
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: da sie ale nie ma czasu i zbyt duzo roboty z tym
<BlessJah> ogolnie calosc i sprzet i soft jest juz wasz i im nic do tego, racja?
<PoKrAk> niby tak
<gjm> Bry
<TheNumb> o/
<Dreadlish> \o
<TheNumb> Zna ktoś jakiś godny polecenia klient do twittera na windę?
<Wizard> rotfl
<Wizard> ciężko powiedzieć, nie używam ani jednego, ani drugiego
<Wizard> chyba pytasz na złym kanale
<Wizard> chociaż z drugiej strony..
<TheNumb> <:
<Wizard> tutaj nikt nie ma ubuntu, większość woli windows albo jakieś śmieszne wynalazkowe distra
<karmelek> hiho!
<TheNumb> Wizard: przecież nie pisałem, że mam ubuntu <:
<Dreadlish> ''/win 13
<Dreadlish> kur
<karmelek> jest jakis sposob zeby zobaczyc ile plikow mam w katalogu np. files az do konca drzewa?
<PoKrAk> hmm w mc ??
<Enlik> find -type f . | wc -l
<Enlik> (^zwykle pliki)
<karmelek> a w sumie
<karmelek> dzieki Enlik
<Enlik> ;]
 * Enlik potestował 'ufw' w akcji na nieubuntowym systemie
<Dreadlish> i jak bardzo śmierdzi?
<Dreadlish> i w czym?
<Enlik> Nie wiem, czy smierdzi, ale dziala; Sabayon (gufw nie działa)
<TheNumb> Zajebajon
<Dreadlish> tia
<Dreadlish> odpal na gentoo!
<Enlik> Jeden uj, pomijając podwyższoną ilość co dwa
<Enlik> :P
<Enlik> (ce o dwa)
<karmelek> hmm, ciekawe joomla mi sie rozrosla nagle do15 k plikow
<Enlik> Jak króliki kurde
<Wizard> karmelek: może ktoś ci rozrósł?
<karmelek> Wizard: w tym problem ze to joomla w fazie przygotowania do instalacji, dostepna tylko z mojego localhosta
<karmelek> to jest wlasnie dziwne
<spass> karmelek: gdzieś viagrę żeś posiał najwyraźniej :)
<Matan[M]> bry
<konraddo> bry
<Admc> To są jakieś jaja
<Admc> zainstalowałem Firefoxa na React OS i się nie zawiesza
<Admc> I to nie Firefoxa 2 tylko 4
<Matan[M]> czasem trzeba
<Dreadlish> re
<czester> Co to jest ReactOS?
<firemark> czester: system bazujący na windowsie
<firemark> czester: jeszcze od niego gorszy
<czester> Wiem. Zgrywam się.
<firemark> a, troll? :D
<czester> Chciałem podkreślić jego bezsensowność.
<jacekowski> czester: ma to troche sensu
<czester> Poczekaj, pomyślmy.
<czester> Nie, nie ma ;-P
<jacekowski> a jednak, ma
<jacekowski> z reactosa sie mozna bardzo duzo roznych ciekawych rzeczy nauczyc
<jacekowski> a tak poza tym ma taki sam sens jak jabko
<jacekowski> albo japko
<czester> jacekowski: Jakich?
<czester> jacekowski: Przecież to okaleczony Windows i działa gorzej niż normalny.
<czester> Projekt rozwijany chyba tylko dla zaspokojenia hobby autorów.
<crusty> czester: ping
<czester> crusty: co?
<crusty> czester: mogę pm?
<Diabelko> czester: czyżbyś opisywał ReactOSa?
<czester> crusty: Nie. Pisz tutaj.
<crusty> jejku jej
<czester> O prywatnych sprawach nie gadam, o soft możesz pytać tutaj.
<crusty> łee
<crusty> no ale okej
<crusty> chcę kupić sobie iPod nano 6g, ale wersja USA
<crusty> czymś się różni od EU?
<crusty> i jak wygląda sprawa z iTunes?
<crusty> ;)
<czester> crusty: Tylko grają głośniej. Więcej różnic nie ma.
<czester> crusty: W sensie te z US grają głośniej bo w Unii Europejskiej są bardziej restrykcjyne normy.
<crusty> aaa
<czester> I tyle.
<Admc> A softu nie możesz po prostu zmienić?
<Admc> w telefonach tak się da
<czester> Admc: Nie.
<crusty> okej, dzięki
<Admc> czemu?
<czester> Admc: Niby jak?
<Admc> normalnie
<Admc> nie da się tego zflashować?
<czester> Ciekawe jak nie mając źródła.
<czester> Admc: Soft do Nano zajmuje ze 100M ;-P
<czester> Chyba. Nie pamiętam.
<Admc> ja pamiętam jak kolega w starym SE po prostu zflashował rom z wersji us i działało
<czester> Admc: Nie wiem, nie sprawdzałem nigdy. Flashujesz soft przez iTunes i on raczej Ci na to nie pozwoli.
<czester> Kumpel mówi, że to sprzętowe ograniczenie
<Admc> e, to lipa
<Admc> bo jak programowe to można obejść bez problemu
<czester> Nie. Jest sprzętowe.
<Admc> a propo flashowania na androidzie wygląda to tak że wrzucasz plik img na kartę pamięci, uruchamiasz terminal, logujesz się na roota i wpisujesz np. flash_image /sdcard/recovery.img /recovery
<Admc> i działa
<czester> No to co.
<Admc> ciekawe czy w iOS tak się da, w końcu to też unix
<Admc> iOS bazuje na Mac OSX
<Admc> ZTCW
<czester> iPoda podłączasz, klikasz "Odtwórz" w iTunes i już.
<Matan[M]> ms ma ponoc kupic dzial mobilny nokii... gsmmaniak.pl/44598/murtazin-microsoft-przejmie-mobilny-oddzial-nokii/
<Admc> ale chodzi mi o nieoficjalne metody flashowania
<czester> Admc: Nie ma takich.
<czester> Admc: Zmodyfikowany soft wgrywasz i tak przez iTunes.
<Admc> te co pozwalają na wgrywanie softu nie od producenta
<Admc> to lipa
<Admc> bo trzeba do tego windowsa
<czester> Wygodne dla uzytkownika.
<Admc> u mnie można wgrywać albo przez HTC Sync albo ręcznei
<czester> To super.
<Admc> ja zawsze robię ręcznie bo nie mam windy
<czester> Ale całe szczęście, że my tak nie mamy bo bym takich zjebów nie ogarnął.
<czester> A tak klikasz jeden przycisk i działa.
<Admc> ja nie lubię takiej automatyki, to dobre dla ZU, nie dla mnie
<czester> To już Twoja sprawa.
<czester> Dobrze, że większość nie ma takiego podejścia.
<Admc> oczywiście na stronie HTC jest podana tylko wersja automatyczna
<Admc> o tym że można wgrać ręcznie znalazłem na xda-developers
<czester> Super.
<czester> Ja nawet nie robię JB na iPhone bo to się mija z celem.
<czester> Przy każdej aktualizacji są z tego same problemy.
<Admc> choć teraz to nie ma znaczenia, bo aktualizacje są teraz OTA, bez udziału komputera
<Diabelko> crusty: wersja USA różni się jeszcze końcówką ładowarki :P
<czester> Diabelko: Nie.
<Admc> telefon sam pobiera z internetu i flashuje
<czester> Diabelko: W pudełku nie ma ładowarki sieciowej.
<czester> Admc: A jak coś się zjebie to nie masz telefonu?:D
<Diabelko> czester: nie? :D
<Diabelko> Kurwa, grube bańki się płaci, a tu nawet tego nie dają.
<Admc> dobre :D
<czester> Poza tym już widzę jak mi się ściaga soft 600M do iPhone po moim 3g, zabiera mi 1/3 miesięcznego transferu, a później skończy mi się bateria i telefon nie będzie działał.
<Admc> iOS ma gówniany system aktualizacji
<Admc> aktualizacje do androida ważą 5-10 MB
<Admc> bo to tylko patch a nie cały system
<Admc> po za tym na domyślnych ustawieniach sprawdza tylko jak jest podłączony do wifi
<anemus> czester: to ładuje się via usb?
<czester> Tak
<anemus> lipka
<jacekowski> cala idea synchronizacji ipoda/iphone/itunes jest poroniona
<czester> E tam.
<czester> Ja i tak zawsze mam ze sobą mój komputer.
<Diabelko> Admc: zresztą po co Ci taka wiedza, jak za 5 dni koniec świata.
<Admc> Diabelko, jaka wiedza? przecież od kilku godzin nie zadałem pytania
<czester> Nie mam laptopa stacjonarnego więc mogę go nosić.
<Admc> Heh, po drobnych modyfikacjach gnome 3 wygląda normalnie: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6294587/zrzut_ekranu.png
 * mati75 postawił wywalić gnome
 * czester nie może zainstalować Gnome.
 * anemus wywalił gnome
 * Matan[M] ma gnome
 * Admc używaj jeszcze gnome, ale zamierza zmienić
 * placki4ever używa LXDE
<czester> Dobrze nie mieć Linuksa ;-)
<anemus> placki4ever lxpanele ssą
<placki4ever> anemus: i tak nic w nich nie zmieniam więc mi pasuje, mam linux mint lxde
<anemus> ech w sumie wszystko ssie, czester z macosx włącznie ;P
<mati75> mnie zaczyna lubuntu dobijać
<czester> Ja jestem zadowolony ;-)
<mati75> na jednej nvidii działa, na drugiej już nie chce
<Matan[M]> czester: dobrze nie miec maca :P
<mati75> Matan[M]: dobrze mieć windows
<czester> Mój komputer robi wszystko to co powinien ;-)
<mati75> trzeba być otwartym na ludzi
<anemus> placki4ever: ja zmieniam i stwierdzam, że ssą nawet jak ich nie ruszać ;P
<Matan[M]> mati75: dobrze miec smartphone'a
<placki4ever> anemus: twój wybór :P
<mati75> Matan[M]: iDiot?
<Matan[M]> mati75: nie
 * mati75 ma symbian
<Matan[M]> Nie nazywaj smartphonem zabawke
 * Matan[M] ma Nokie E63
 * bastetmilo oddaje laptopa z Ubuntu chłopakowi i zostaje z nieszczęsnychm iMakiem. To boli :( 
 * mati75 ma Nokie E71
<Admc> Symbian to odgrzewany trup
<mati75> Matan[M]: wygrałem
<mati75> :D
<anemus> kupił iPhona, iPada, iPoda, IMaca i zrobił sobie iGora...
<mati75> anemus: i był iDiot
<Matan[M]> igowno sie zna
<Matan[M]> mati75: high5
 * mati75 sobie płytkę z jump style na playliste zarzucił
<Matan[M]> teraz juz nie bedzie rasowych Nokii :/
<czester> Będą z Windows Phone 7.
<czester> Nawet fajnie pomyślany interfejs ma.
<Admc> Rasowych Nokii nie ma już od 5 lat
<Matan[M]> Wp7 ssie
<czester> Mi się podobał. Muszą go po prostu dopracować.
<Matan[M]> Jest bardziej ubogi od s60v5
<anemus> Matan[M]: niewielka różnica w stosunku do starych symbianów
<Admc> czester, ta, a skopiować tekstu nawet się nie da
<Admc> :P
<czester> Już się da. Mówię, muszą dopracować.
<Matan[M]> No i te wymagania z kosmosu...
<Admc> każdy system operacyjny miał to w standardzie
<czester> Nie ma wymgań z kosmosu
<Matan[M]> 1ghz cpu... Bo ludzie z ms wiedza co to optymalizowac system...
<czester> Na jakimś HTC go widziałem i działał przyjemnie.
<Admc> wp7 to taki chłam, że za 2-3 lata dopiero dogoni obecny poziom czegokolwiek
<mati75> Matan[M]: czekaj coś ci pokażę
<mati75> Matan[M]: http://pclab.pl/news45913.html
<Admc> z tym że za 2-3 lata i tak będzie w tyle po wszystko się rozwija
<Matan[M]> mati75: nic nie pokazuj, mam starego mirggi linkow nie obsluguje
<Matan[M]> Musze zainstalowac nowsza wersje
<mati75> Matan[M]: putty sobie posyaw
<mati75> postaw*
<mati75> + jakiś shell
<Matan[M]> mati75: nie chce mi sie
<Matan[M]> Putty mam
 * mati75 tak ma
<Matan[M]> I vncviewew
<Matan[M]> *vncviewer
<kasztan85> siema
<Ultralisk> Witam
<qermit> o/
<Ultralisk> co sądzicie o KDE?:)
<TheNumb> Ultralisk: fajny kombajn.
<qermit> a co sądzisz o biberze?
<TheNumb> Ultralisk: konqiklub.ubucentrum.net
<TheNumb> Ultralisk: poczytaj sobie artykuły.
<Ultralisk> qermit:  bimbrze?
<Ultralisk> TheNumb: zastanawiam sie czy gnoma nie podmienic.
<TheNumb> Ja lubię bimber, taki z landynek :D
<qermit> Ultralisk: bieberze
<TheNumb> Ultralisk: jak z trójki, to chyba na lepsze.
<Ultralisk> biedrdze - tani sklep dla najbiedniejszych jak to politycy mawiają :)
<Ultralisk> biedrze*
<TheNumb> Ultralisk: jeden polityk.
<TheNumb> Kwaczor.
<Ultralisk> TheNumb:  a fakt 2 już nima :)
<kklimonda>  /b 44
<Stirlitz> nic sie nikomu nie stało?
<Stirlitz> bo wyglądało na tajny kod :>
<Ultralisk> jak to szło apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: wystraszyłem się tego.
<dziq> wie ktoś jak przesunąć przyciski close minimize max na prawą, ale w tym panelu na górze
<majster> Witam serdecznie. Mogę tutaj zaczerpnąć rady?
<fi9o> Ponoc tak.
<Wizard> majster: możesz
<Wizard> dziq: w unity?
<Wizard> to pewnie ma w .config jakieś configi
<Wizard> jest prawdopodobne, że się da
<majster> Świetnie, mianowicie chciałem sobie trochę upiększyć te moje ubuntu, zacząłm od Gruba
<Wizard> to ubuntu
<majster> mam problemu ze zmianą splash screena
<Wizard> to liczba pojedyncza
<dziq> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> majster: tego przy włączaniu systemu?
<Wizard> ja to nawet nie wiem który to teraz jest ;)
<dziq> i jak poprzesuwać programy w tym pasku po lewej w unity
<majster> jak mogę napisać priva?
<dziq> /msg nick
<Wizard> dziq: ja z unity wytrzymałem 10 minut :)
<Wizard> zainstalowałem se z ppa kiedyś
<Wizard> wątpię, żeby to dało się używać
<dziq> :]
<dziq> no nic spadam
<dziq> cy
<TheNumb> Wizard: fajne to unity, nie pitol :D
<TheNumb> Było by jeszcze lepsze gdyby u mnie działało ze sterownikami nvidii.
<Stirlitz> a tam, działa i w sumie po tygodniu sie przyzwyczaiłem
<Wizard> TheNumb: nie wiem, mam je gdzieś
<Wizard> lubię xfce
<Stirlitz> brakuje tylko tej nieszczęsnej minimalizacji
<TheNumb> Wizard: ja lubiłem przez hmm... dwa tygodnie.
<Wizard> o, naprawiłem build haiku :>
<qermit> Wizard: haiku działa?
<Wizard> podobno
<Wizard> u mnie na blaszaku alpha2 działa
<Wizard> nawet bardzo ładnie
<Wizard> 10 sekund boot do biurka
<qermit> jakieś ciekawe programy na to są?
<Wizard> nie
<qermit> tak myślałem
<Wizard> oprócz przeglądarki z webkitem, terminala z utf
<krzakx> czy ktos madry powie mi jak do cholery ustawic w inkscape przezroczyste tlo?
<qermit> krzakx: ustawiasz - brak tła
<krzakx> gdzie?
<krzakx> nie moge sobie z tym poradzic,
<krzakx> prosze o pomoc
<krzakx> x<
<krzakx> http://screenshooter.net/7415932/bmprpng gdzie tego szukac?
<Stirlitz> we warstwach?
<krzakx> chyb NIW
<krzakx> nie
<Stirlitz> najpierw trzeba stworzyc zdaje się
<Stirlitz> ale moze ktos jest na bieząco
<krzakx> kurde, taka pierdola a tak mnie wkurza
<Stirlitz> czytaj se, http://www.inkscapeforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1253
<bialy663> 1st
<Stirlitz> ploteczek.pl http://webhosting.pl/Sensacja.Microsoft.kupuje.telefoniczny.dzial.Nokii
<maf2> Witam, mam problem zamiast ikon w trayu pojawiają się często kropki. Dzieje się tak np z kadu :/ Pomocy :)
<Stirlitz> w 11.04 pewnie
<maf2> tak
<maf2> Stirlitz: tak :)
<maf2> w ogóle jakieś cuda z tym nowym ubuntu się dzieją. Z układem klawiatury też mam problem bo ciągle zmienia na USA. A jak usuwam to nie zapamiętuje i zostaje USA ciągle :/
<maf2> Jakieś rady poza tym, że pewnie w 11.04 xD
<maf2> co taka cisza :)
<maf2> chyba wszyscy już spią i nikt nie pomoże
<foreste> `seen fnmirk
<Przekliniak> foreste: I have not seen fnmirk.
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-17
<m477> nie wyswietlaja mi sie napisy w VLC, jakies pomysly dlaczego?
<EsmD> m477: uruchamiasz film tylko i napisy sie nie wyswietlaja?
<m477> recznie
<m477> tez
<m477> sie nie wyswietlaja
<EsmD> zakladam ze kodeki masz good
<EsmD> probowales z wieloma napisami/filmami?
<EsmD> i, plik txt z napisami ma taka sama nazwe jak film?
<m477> EsmD: tak
<m477> EsmD: mowie ze recznie tez probowalem
<EsmD> "jesli cos ci nie wychodzi sprobuj jeszcze raz, mocniej"
<EsmD> usun calkiem VLC i wgraj na nowo
<m477> swietna rada?
<m477> co to da
<m477> jak niedawno instalowalem
<EsmD> mi czasem takie akcje pomagaly
<EsmD> Aha
<EsmD> No coz.. jesli to nie jest twoj ulubiony program i nie bedziesz mial problemow sie z nim rozstac - zmien na inny. ja uzywalem kiedys GOM Player, ale nie wiem czy to na linuxa tez jest
<EsmD> Byc moze zmiana programu pomoze
<m477> EsmD: no walsnie chce VLC ~~
<m477> EsmD: chyba ze da sie w GMplayerze obramowanie fontow wlaczyc? :<
<EsmD> obramowanie fontow? Hm... byc moze sie da. Ja nie mialem nigdy problemu, nie ogladalem nigdy bialego ekranu z tekstem
<m477> EsmD: http://wklej.org/id/530842/ :<
<EsmD> z tego co tam pisze nie masz fontow ;D
<m477> no ariala ~~
<EsmD> konkretniej nie masz czcionki Arial
<m477> no łał
<m477> co z tym fantem zrobic :<
<m477> gdzie sa fonty?
<EsmD> Zmien wyswietlanie fontow na inny typ
<m477> musze mu dac polozenie
<m477> a nie wiem gdzie sa
<EsmD> w ustawieniach VLC powinienes miec
<m477> no nie ma
<EsmD> ja tez nie wiem :/
<m477> jest tylko 'przegladaj'
<EsmD> gdzies napewno sa :>
<m477> lol
<EsmD> tak an serio to ja linuxa ne mialem juz hoho
<m477> :))))
<EsmD> bo mnei wkurzalo piszczenie w monitorze spowodowane brakiem mozliwosci ustawienia odpoweidniej rozdzielczosci i hercow
<m477> lol
<m477> ja pierdole
<m477> dobra wlaczylem obramowania, walic vlc
<m477> o w czw sa rektorskie :)
<fudet> o tu zyja
<EsmD> gdzies widziales ciala niezywych?
<EsmD> m477: widziales, sam rozwiazales swoj problem :>
<m477> EsmD: obszedlem go raptem
<EsmD> Ty chyba uzywasz vlc przez wine ;D
<EsmD> albo skasowales czcionki
<EsmD> jak to mozliwe ze defaultowo ci chce ariala czytac
<EsmD> skoro go nie masz
<EsmD> ja bede afczyl, ide grac w warcrafta 3
<m477> EsmD: lol, nic nie ruszalem
<EsmD> lol to dziwne
<EsmD> m477: ze program ktory zainstalowales potrzebuje czegos czego nie ma
<m477> oczy mi lzawia od krojenia pomidorow ;/
<EsmD> to znak ze czas spac
<m477> etam
<m477> najpierw ojebie salatke a potem tvd ;]\
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> re
<PoKrAk> jo
<lisu> siema PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> siema lisu
<lisu> kurde, chwila, cos wam pokaze
<lisu>  tylko musze sciagnac screen od klienta
<lisu> zw
<PoKrAk> dawaj
<lisu> chwila szukam gdzie to zapisalem
<lisu> Sprawdzanie, czy na komputerze znajduje się złośliwe oprogramowanie (zielona faja) - czyli znajduje się ;)... http://wstaw.org/w/uZY/
<lisu> jak to było... epic fail?
<PoKrAk> ta :)
<lisu> ... do tego prawie goły windows x)
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> czyli,... faktycznie złośliwe oprogramowanie znajduje się na każdym komputerze z windowsem x) hehe
<Wizard> lisu: ty jak zwykle od rana przy kompie? :P
<lisu> Wizard: mowa, kurde trzeba poniuchać kto psuje sieć
<Wizard> snorta masz?
<PoKrAk> lisu oblookaj czy zadnych hubów w sieci nie masz ?
<lisu> Wizard: mam kogoś lepszego, jak tej osobie maile nie idą to juz wiem, ze ktos cos ssa x)
<lisu> PoKrAk: nie mam.
<PoKrAk> lisu to zablokuj porty na routerze i nie beda ssac
<lisu> *wiem mówi się ssie, ale "ssa" to z neta x)
<lisu> PoKrAk: po ciul... a ja jak bede chciał cos zassac?
<PoKrAk> to swojego kompa wpinasz dmz
<PoKrAk> albo robisz regułe na firewalu ze tobie allow
<lisu> nie bede sie z tym p*** ił, po prostu ciacham delikwenta na 5 minut i wsio gra
<PoKrAk> tam gadanie chwila moment i problem dziabniety globalnie
<PoKrAk> 3 opcja to proxy
<lisu> kurde, adminem jestem... a jak kazdy admin, to leniwy, czasem lubi dopiec komus jak mu podpadnie, zeby sie nie nudzic
<lisu> o kufa... laptopa nie wzialem dzis... rwać nać ;/
<Wizard> :D
<PoKrAk> tani hosting bez reklam na stronach ?? jakies propozycje ?
<PoKrAk> home i nazwa odpadają
<Wizard> znacie jakiś program do nagrywania okienek?
<Wizard> najlepiej z gtk
<Nerihsa> gtkrecordmydesktop?
<Wizard> nie podoba mi się
<Wizard> kiedyś miałem jakiś fajny, co można było obszar zaznaczyć
<Enlik> Jesce kojarzę istanbul, wink
<Wizard> xvidcap
<Wizard> o, ten jest fajny
<shpaq> mornin'
<bialy663> hi
<czester> Re.
<michalos> witam
<michalos> jak odpalam django na localhost:8000 to wystarczy ze port 8000 przekieruje na moj adres wew. i port?
<Wizard> michalos: nie wiem co chcesz osiągnąć
<michalos> Wizard: chce osiagnac dostep z zew. do mojego projektu django
<michalos> mam zew.ip
<michalos> mam router
<Wizard> to przekieruj jakiś port
<michalos> przekierowanie zwyklego http dziala portu 80, ale django nie dziala mi na zew.ip na porcie 8000
<Wizard> i upewnij się, że to django nie słucha tylko na localhoście
<michalos> a zrobilem przekierowanie portu 8000
<Wizard> btw, dokumentacja django wspomina, żeby nie używać tego ich serwera do niczego poza testowaniem :)
<michalos> Wizard: ale to tylko do testow;p
<michalos> trzeba dac runserver 0.0.0.0:8000
<michalos> i zaskoczylo :)
<Wizard> no i widzisz, 5zł się należy
<Wizard> ;P
<lisu> 6.15 z VAT
 * Wizard słucha - Korpiklaani - Beer beer
<PoKrAk> korpiklaani vodka chyba lepszy
<Wizard> beer beer!
<czester> Piwo. Żadna wódka.
<czester> Dobre piwko jest fajne.
<phrozen> witam
<phrozen> jak sprawdzić gdzie mam gruba zainstalowanego
<phrozen> robiłem update do 11.04 i sie spierniczyło
<phrozen> zainstalowałem obok wersję 10.10
<phrozen> i mam nadzieję że uda mi się naprawić tamte
<phrozen> bo po mimo instalacji 10.10 nie naprawił sie ubunciak ;(
<phrozen> mam plymounth main process 59 killed by SEGV signal in recovery mode
<PoKrAk> chroot i instalacja grub2 ??
<phrozen> pokrak zmniejszyłem partycje i zainstalowałem 10.10 obok
<phrozen> mam dostęp do plików ale nei wiem co dalej ;]
<PoKrAk> czyli 2 linuxy na jednym dysku
<phrozen> teraz tak
<phrozen> żeby w ogóle mieć do czegokolwiek dostęp
<phrozen> więc pewnie 2 gruby też mam ;]
<phrozen> da radę to wyprostować? jak sprawdzić gdzie są gruby?
<PoKrAk> heh
<PoKrAk> po pierwsze do dupy rozwiązanie
<PoKrAk> po drugie w grubie tym co ci sie uruchamia porob wpisy odpowiednie i bedzie grało
<phrozen> hmm ale ja widzę jedną listę przy starcie kompa
<PoKrAk> http://forum.fedora.pl/index.php?/topic/164-dwa-linuksy-na-jednym-dysku/
<phrozen> i odpala mi się to ubuntu, które teraz zainstalowałem
<PoKrAk> bo musisz stworzyc wpisy
<phrozen> a tamto nie
<PoKrAk> bo nie masz wpisu o tamto
<PoKrAk> to chyba logiczne :)
<phrozen> hmmm ... ok ale w pliku gub conf czy odpalać jeszcze raz kompa i tam polecenia przeedytowac?
<PoKrAk> w grub.conf
<Wizard> ping
<lisu> pong
<Wizard> nikogo innego się nie spodziewałem ;)
<Wizard> jak powiem, że nie pracujesz, to powiesz co, że jest oskryptowane i samo się pracuje? :P
<lisu> mowa
<lisu> :D
<PoKrAk> ja robie poradek na dysku z filmami :P
 * lisu ma porzadek z filmami, ... bo nie ma filmów x)
<Psotnick> znacie coś dobrego do tworzenia prezentacji na linuksa?
<PoKrAk> libraoffice
<Psotnick> libreoffice jak już ;)
<Psotnick> maiało być dobre
<PoKrAk> wiadomo o co kaman
<PoKrAk> :)
<Psotnick> tylko, że w libreoffice nie ma połowy funkcji power pointa
<Enlik> Skomplikowana coś ta prezentacya
<Enlik> :P
<Psotnick> czemu skomplikowana?
<PoKrAk> to nie wiem nic innego mi nie przyłazi do głowy
<Psotnick> animacje by się chociaż przydały
<Enlik> Przejścia slajdów? Chyba o czym innym piszesz, bo te to chyba są
<PoKrAk> przejscia sa
<Psotnick> animacje, ale nie przejścia tylko elementów na prezentacji
<Wizard> Psotnick: no to nie wiem, kpressent?
<Psotnick> że np tekst wjeżdża z dołu, a tytuł z góry
<PoKrAk> na normalna skromna prezentacje styknie
<Wizard> z calligry, czy jak się to nazywa?
<winter> o/
<maf2> Witam, Mam problem z układem klawiatury. Program klawiaturya w ubuntu nie zapisuje ustawień.
<maf2> jak usunę języka albo ustawię ctr+alt+backspace żebym mógł restartować ixy to po restarcie nie pamięta.
<maf2> :(
<maf2> ubuntu 11.04 niestety żałuję że zainstalowałem :(
<maf2> same problemy
<PoKrAk> setxkbmap -layout pl
<PoKrAk>  
<PoKrAk>  
<maf2> PoKrAk:  zobacze ale to nie rozwiąże problemu restartowania :)
<PoKrAk> dopisujesz w skryptach startowych i po bolu
<maf2> PoKrAk: a gdzie tego szukać. Z klawiaturą to chyba xorg.conf
<PoKrAk> maf w starcie programów podczas ładowania gnome dopisz i po sprawie
<PoKrAk> albo w rc.local
<maf2> ok dzięki spróbuję
<PoKrAk> niew rc.local nie to podczas startu trza gnoma
<TheNumb> o/
<Dreadlish> elo th	
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: *
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: :
<TheNumb> :*
<Dreadlish> :D
 * TheNumb hurts Dreadlish with a terrifying shovel
<Dreadlish> oj oj oj
<Quintasan> \o
<winter> o/
<foreste> czesc
<Admc> Widzieliście to?
<Admc> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<Admc> Emulator PC napisany w javascript
<TheNumb> Admc: słaby :<
<Admc> TheNumb, napisz lepszy
<TheNumb> Admc: nie potrzebuję żadnego.
<Admc> To co narzekasz?
<Admc> już sobie wyobrażam wirtualizację w oknie przeglądarki
<winter> Admc: przed chwilą na #gentoo-pl pokazywali
<Admc> ja nie siedzę na #gentoo-pl
<winter> widzę
<TheNumb> Admc: virtualbox i vnc w aplecie javy.
<winter>              total         used         free       shared      buffers
<Admc> z tym że to tego trzeba wtyczek
<winter> Mem:            29            3           26            0            2
<TheNumb> winter: router?
<winter> 16:30 < Admc> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<TheNumb> aaa...
<Admc> o, nawet emacs jest
<spass> na ff 3.6 nie chodzi ;f
<TheNumb> Admc: vi też.
<Admc> spass, zainstaluj FF4
<spass> ...w pracy nidyrydy.
<Admc> jest jeszcze wersja portable
<spass> ledwo co internet sobie zrobiłem tunelami
<Admc> ja ściągnąłem chromium portable w pracowni bo tylko w tej przeglądarce nie działa cenzor
<spass> ja proxy omijam
<spass> tunel do nagiosa, tunel przez tunel do maszynki w domu :)
<Admc> kurde, zapomniałem jak z vi wyjść :D
<Diabelko> esc + :wq
<Admc> próbowałem wszelkich kombinacji z q u nie wychodziło
<Admc> no, :q! zadziałało
<ubuntu> Hey
<TheNumb> ubuntu: .
<ubuntu> Mam pytanko ... Czemu podczas instalacji Ubuntu nie ma suwaka przy przygotowaniu partycji (przy wybieraniu gdzie ma sie zainstalować Ubuntu) ?
<ubuntu> A chce zainstalować ubuntu koło Visty... (nie chce przez naczać całego dysku na Ubutnu)
<Admc> A nie możesz użyć ręcznego partycjonowania jak normalny człowiek?
<ubuntu> Niby mogę .
<ubuntu> Ale jestem początkujący i nie wiem jak dodać partycję
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Admc> Kilknąc na przycisk dodaj partycję?
<ubuntu> Wyskakuje mi za każdym razem jak klikam dalej: "Nie zdefiniowano glownego systemu plikow. Prosze to porawic w menu partycjonowania"
<Admc> echh...
<Admc> Bo musisz ustawić punkty montowania
<ubuntu> aaa na jakie bo tam do wyboru jest chyba z 10 ;)
<Admc> http://start.ubuntu.pl/installing-partitioning.html
<Admc> ja zawsze robię / /home i swap
<ubuntu> Dzięki
<TheNumb> Admc: a ja /boot / /home i swap :P
<Dreadlish> ja /boot zawsze / /var /home i swapa czasem
<Admc> u mnie /boot mija się z celem bo i tak mam tylko jeden system operacyjny
<Dreadlish> no i co?
<Admc> mam dysk 100 GB więc szkoda mi miejsca na windowa
<Admc> sa*
<Dreadlish> zawsze lepiej nie mieć spieprzonego fsa z kernelem niż mieć spieprzony fs z wszystkim
<Admc> Niby czemu zakładasz że będzie spieprzony? Mi nigdy się nie zepsuł
<ubuntu> a jak mogę zmniejszych partycje ? Gdy klikam prawym na partycje z windowsem to mam opcje zmien i tam: uzyj jako (ext4,ext3 itd.) a nie ma nigdzie by zmiejszyc ... ;/
<Admc> a nie możesz rozmiaru wybrać?
<Admc> no to gparted
<ubuntu> jest jeszcze opcja usun ...
<Admc> uruchom gparted i tam zmniejsz ntfsa
<ubuntu> chmmmm
<ubuntu> przy partycji tej w GParted jest taki wykrzyknij ... Klikam na nia prawym zmien rozmiar
<Wizard> oj, to pewnie będzie bolało :)
<ubuntu> i nie moge tam nic zmienic ...
<ubuntu> to dlatego może ze jestem na LiveCD ?
<Admc> a ona nie jest przypadkiem zamontowana?
<ubuntu> mhmm ?
<ubuntu> tzn ?
<Admc> człowieku, od kiedy ty używasz linuxa?
<Admc> bo nie wiem jakiego języka używać
<ubuntu> wlaśnie staram sie używać go ...
<Wizard> svn up
<ubuntu> ;) Staram sie przerzucić z Visty na Linuxa ale chce miec obydwa systemy
<Wizard> kuwa, nie to okno :S
<Admc> a próbowałeś poświęcić chwilę na zapoznanie się z terminologią linuxową?
<termi> a:)
<ubuntu> chmmm ne ;p
<Admc> jak już sprawdzisz co to znaczy montować dysk, to napisz
<Wizard> Admc: już nie wróci ;P
<Admc> Wizard, trudno
<Admc> przechodząc na linuxa trzeba mieć minimalną wiedzę o nim
<hospes9> witam
<hospes9> potrzebuje moorhuta
<Wizard> kogo?
<hospes9> taki program ale nie wiem czy jest pod ubuntu szukalem ale trzeba go stawiac na wine jekies nemo instalowac itp
<Admc> mój nauczyciel informatyki mnie zadziwia
<Admc> kupił laptopy z płatnym SUSE, zainstalował na nich Minta, tak skonfigurował że domyślnie ładuje się konto roota i dał nauczycielom
<Admc> teraz nauczyciele mówią że na tym nic nie działa
<Admc> a no i jeszcze jest MS Office 2007 zainstalowany przez Crossover
<en0x> [;
<en0x> amator
<Admc> wkroczyłem do akcji kiedy nauczycielka nie mogła czegoś tam odpalić i wydało się że umiem "to" obsługiwać
<Admc> teraz będę musiał latać i uczyć nauczycieli, bo oczywiście nie zorganizowano żadnego kursu
<en0x> a co tam do nauki?
<en0x> w mincie co jest gnome?
<en0x> czy kde?
<Admc> gnome
<en0x> no to zainstalowac gtk theme co jest podobne do windowsowego i tyle
<en0x> i duzy guzik START
<en0x> ;]
<Admc> chodzi o to że nie umiała odtworzyć filmiku z płyty
<Admc> bo nie odmontowała poprzedniej przed wyciągnięciem
<gjm> Bry
<en0x> e przecie tera jak guzik na cd sie wcisnie to samo wymontowywuje
<Admc> albo np na MS office 2007 nie działała prezentacja w pptx a na Open Office poszła
<en0x> bo 2007 nie umie pptx
<Admc> umie
<Admc> te formaty z x są właśnie od 2007
<Admc> po prostu jakiś błąd w Crossover
<Admc> a no i na Crossover mają licencję
<en0x> od 2007? ja myslalem ze ixy sie pojawily w 2010
<Admc> już myślałem że na trialu jadą
<en0x> to nie lepiej bylo windowsy kupic?
<Admc> miałem 2007 w poprzedniej szkole i tam domyślnie się zapisywało tych iksowych formatach
<Admc> nie wiem, w dupie to mam szczerze
<en0x> to po wal nauczycielom pomagasz?
<en0x> niech informatyk zapierdziela
<Admc> bo prezentacja nie działała
<foreste> http://gadzetomania.pl/2011/05/15/10-najlepiej-ukrytych-pomieszczen/domowy-teatr/top#content
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3kcruqg> (at gadzetomania.pl)
<Admc> a jakby się jej nie udało odpalić to by pewnie kartkówka była
<Admc> bo miała być ale przełożyła ze względu na prezentację
<Admc> w ogóle tego minta będą pewnie musieli przeinstalowywać, bo jest autologowanie na roota
<Admc> pochodzi 2 miesiące i się zepsuje
<Admc> niedoświadczony użytkownik + root = awaria systemu prędzej czy później
<en0x> watpie
<foreste> en0x:  jednak nie zdjeli ;p
<en0x> to beka
<en0x> :d
<gjm> Admc: jak nie zna systemu to nie będzie wiedział jak posuć
<gjm> popsuć*
<en0x> a za cos dostal? za spacje przed ?
<en0x> :D
<foreste> en0x: nie wazne :P
<Admc> ta, wystarczy np. zmienić nazwę pliku /etc/fstab i już system nie wstanie
<foreste> dostalem za nvidie
<en0x> Admc: jaki normalny uzytkownik co nigdy nie uzywal linuxa pojdzie prosto do fstaba i go zacznie edytowac?
<en0x> bez jaj
<gjm> noo
<DaZ> dostałeś za bycie pebkacem [;
<en0x> ;D
<DaZ> on to teraz twierdzi, ze z kanalu archa polecial za nvidie, czy to jakis inny z równie durnym pomysłem za co dostal? :f
<DaZ> bo był taki wybitny,ze aż ludzie zaczeli mnie sciagac na xmpp żebym go wreszcie wypieprzył.
<foreste> z archa za hdmi ;P
<DaZ> a vox populi, vox dei
<DaZ> no, to obawiam sie, ze za nvidie tez nigdzie nie poleciałeś
<foreste> z gentoo.pl za ze byl em za nvidia
<foreste> a szefostwo kocha ati :P
<gjm> nvidia ftw! wykopcie mnie!
<foreste> zresta nie wazne :P
<foreste> ich mozna do kiboli porownac ;]
<en0x> oj nie pierdziel
<en0x> ;]
<en0x> teraz jest luzik
<en0x> w porownaniu co bylo 2-3 lata temu
<en0x> ;]
<foreste> mozliwe :P
<hospes9> kurde na tym ubuntu nawet skype nie mozna dobrze skonfigurować a co to będzie jak microsoft skype kupi
<foreste> nie wnikam w struktury
<foreste> hospes9:  teamspeak 3 sprobuj
<foreste> skype ssie
<hospes9> ale działła to na protokole skype??
<foreste> nie
<en0x> teamspeak to gowno
<foreste> zresta skype jest czescia windows live
<hospes9> hym to wiesz ciężka sprawa podstosować wszystkich pod siebie
<foreste> od 7 dni
<foreste> hospes9:  ja bym szukal alternatywy juz
<foreste> microsoft ma prawa do skype i kkazdej chwili block linuxa ;]
<hospes9> wiem
<hospes9> :(
<foreste> tzn skype dla linuca :P
<foreste> x
<foreste> a ts3 ma czysty dzwiek
<foreste> nawet od skype
<foreste> moze gadam jak paranoik ale roznie jest ta firma :P
<DaZ> foreste: pomimo bycia za nvidia nikt mnie nie zbanowal
<DaZ> przykro mi >:
<Admc> Co jest stabilniejsze Ubuntu 11.04 czy Debian Sid?
<en0x> windows xp
<foreste> sid 'sid ;p
<ntat> apropos Skype, jak się nazywał ten gnomowy komunikator głosowy?
<Admc> ekiga
<ntat> no, on chyba po Windowsem też działa
<ntat> Ciekawe, jak tam się rozwija Ekiga
<ntat> Kiedyś ją sprawdzałem ale ostatnio to o niej cicho
<ntat> "It supports HD sound quality and video up to DVD size and quality."
<ntat> uuu...:]
<harcesz> do siusiaka pana
<harcesz> strzeliłem update i zwalił mi grafikę i przestawił locales
<harcesz> pewnie zepsuł więcej ale na razie próbuje rozkminić czemu nagle zmiana pulpitu zamienia mi obraz w kaszankę i kolaż ala monity windows
<czester> Czołem harcerze.
<Wizard> ahoj czester
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wizard> bry
<krzakx> http://www.gimpusers.com/tutorials/compiling-gimp-for-ubuntu
<krzakx> za cholerenie moge zainstlowac "babl" punkt 6,
<krzakx> czy ktoś może sprawdzić czy u niego przez git'a da sie zainstalowac ?
<Dreadlish> o/
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: \o
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> jeden cały czas sie wita :D
<TheNumb> :D
<crusty> :D
<Wizard> :D
<AdmcPL> witam
<AdmcPL> zainstalowałem Debiana Testing bez środowiska graficznego i nie działa mi internet bezprzewodowy
<AdmcPL> to mój plik /etc/network/interfaces: http://wklej.org/id/531343/
<AdmcPL> a to moja karta sieciowa: http://wklej.org/id/531344/
<AdmcPL> tymczasowo wyłączyłem zabezpieczenia sieci ale i tak nie działa
<mati75> AdmcPL: panie sterowniki
<AdmcPL> próbowałem załadować ath5k ale tam nawet modprobe nie działa
<AdmcPL> może dodać to /etc/modules
<mati75> firmware-atheros masz zainstalowane?
<AdmcPL> nie wiem, nie sprawdzałem
<mati75> to zobacz
<mati75> pewnie nie masz
<mati75> musisz dodać repo non-free i zainstalować
<fi9o> adasiek_abix: Dziwne, bo atherosy na ath5k ladnie smigaja ;)
<AdmcPL> ja instalowałem tylko bazowy
<AdmcPL> bo mam neta 2 Mb/s i środowisko graficzne chciało się pobierać 6 godzin
<adasiek_abix> fi9o: ale o co chodzi ?
<fi9o> adasiek_abix: /lastlog
<mati75> adasiek_abix: tab falling
<adasiek_abix> aaa, juz widze
<fi9o> adasiek_abix: LO kurde
<AdmcPL> czy mi sie wydaje czy na packages.debian.org nie ma wyszukiwarki?
<fi9o> adasiek_abix: Faktycznie, moj blad.
<adasiek_abix> ok, no problem
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> są ludzie!
<AdmcPL> dobra, spróbuję uruchomić to wifi, jak nie to wyciągnę kabel z szafy i podłączę się przewodowo
<mati75> 2 godziny ściągania środowiska
<mati75> http://mati75.eu/smieci/vOGxnbQ.png
<mati75> tak mnie nie pobije
<Enlik> Słabe internety coś
<gronx> http://tinyurl.com/6fk2als znowu o piractwie i znowu dzieci muszące grać na kompie narzekają na biedę, cenę softu itd...
<jacekowski> a ja jestem tak jakby bezrobotny ale nie do konca
<jacekowski> bo nie pracuje
<jacekowski> nic mi nie placa
<jacekowski> ale dalej jestem zatrudniony
<gronx> jacekowski, tego nie przebijesz mój brat młodszy dostał swoją pierwszą pracę (czekał rok na nią), podczas pracy coś sobie w rękę zrobił, napuchła mu, poszedł do lekarza dostał l4 na 3 dni pokazał w pracy i już nie pracuje zwolnili go od razu
<jacekowski> i prawidlowo
<gronx> z punktu widzenia produkcyjności ale zero empatii
<jacekowski> no niestety ale jakbym byl pracodawca i od razu by mi pracownik poszedl na l4 na cos takiego to bym go wywalil od razu
<gronx> pracował 4 dni dali mu stanowisko gdzie mieli mu dać kogoś do pomocy, nie zdążyli, robiąc za 2 załatwił sobie rękę to mu podziękowali
<AdmcPL> No więc, udało mi się włączyć kartę sieciową, zainstalowałem xorg i lxde ale po uruchomieniu iksów nie działa mi myszka ani klawiatura
<AdmcPL> to jakiś żart?
<AdmcPL> w każdym linuxie jakiego używałem te rzeczy działały z palca, tylko debian sobie z nimi nie radzi
<jacekowski> to cos zjebales
<jacekowski> bo normalnie dziala
<AdmcPL> może to dlatego że udev nie działa
<AdmcPL> bo wypatrzyłem podczas uruchamiania że udev failed coś tam
<jacekowski> gronx: to sie idzie do lekarza i przychodzi do roboty
<AdmcPL> pisało na pomarańczowo
<jacekowski> gronx: reka uszkodzona nie jest powodem zeby nie robic i brac pieniadze za to
<gronx> jacekowski, ja wiem co się robi, młody zapłacił cenę za brak życiowego doświadczenia
<foreste__> cos mi wcina cpu
<gronx> jacekowski, niemniej szkoda mi go i wszystkich innych co ich mimo dobrych chęci życie kopie w d
<jacekowski> a mi nie
<jacekowski> trzeba myslec i sobie pilnowac
<gronx> a mi tak :P
<foreste__> jeb
<jacekowski> a dzisiejsze wydarzenia przekonaly mnie o tym ze nikt sie nie przejmie
<jacekowski> i kazdy bedzie o sobie myslal
<jacekowski> bo zamiast wlasciciel zamknac firme i skonczyc z problemem to rozwiazal problem tak zeby ludzie sami z glodu sobie poszli
<jacekowski> i tak bedzie musial zamknac
<jacekowski> ale wiecej mu zostanie
<jacekowski> bo nie bedzie musial odpraw placic i takich tam
<gronx> jacekowski, widzisz to się sprowadza do jednego, do braku empatii, w zasadzie prawo dżungli
<jacekowski> bo teraz zamiast sobie od rzadu dostac zalegla wyplate i odprawe
<jacekowski> to musze pieniadze z lokaty wyciagac i odsetki stracic
<harcesz> protip - nie instalujcie gnome shell z repo gnome3 - zwali unity i znacznie utrudni normalne wykorzystanie systemu
<jacekowski> ale ze wzgledu na to ze jestem msciwy to wole stracic odsetki i upewnic sie ze nic mu nie zostanie niz sobie poszukac innej pracy od razu
<harcesz> jacekowski: jak potrzebujesz wsparcia to zgłoś się do OZZIP albo ZSP - specjalizują się w takich pomysłowych pracodawcach }:>
<jacekowski> to w UK
<jacekowski> nie jestem pewien czy to legalnie zrobili
<harcesz> hm, no to znajdź lokalny radykalny związek zawodowy, napewno jakiś znam :P
<jacekowski> ale to wole pojechac po calosci
<harcesz> *jest, ja znam tylko irlandzkie
<Abbyt> witam, zaktulizowałem w ubuntu maverick firefoxa do 4.0.1 i niestety mam krasze przez wtyczkę vlc 1.1.4. Chicałbym zaktualizować vlc ale nie mogę zdobyć żadnego repo... ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<AdmcPL> O lol, zrobili port Androida 2.3.3 z Sense UI dla mojego telefonu
<AdmcPL> HTC Wildfire S -> HTC Magic -> HTC Hero
<AdmcPL> aż dziw że wszystko oprócz bluetooth działa, nawet kamera działa
<AdmcPL> jutro to flashuję :D
<czester> Działa, tylko pytanie jak.
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-18
<EsmD> Yo
<EsmD> Wie ktos moze skad wytrzasnac sterowniki do modemu ADSL Siemens A00?
<Matan[M]> Bry
<lisu> powitać
<PoKrAk> jo
<czester> Ha!
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> yo
<karol> cześć :)
<maarrcin> czy jesli powieksze w gparted partycje rozszerzona przez LiveCD
<maarrcin> to strace dane na partycjach ktore sa tam ?
<EsmD> Wie ktos moze skad wytrzasnac sterowniki do modemu ADSL Siemens A100? Szukalem w google ale chyba nie umiem bo nie znalazlem :/
<PoKrAk> http://linux360.pl/forum/thread-3436-post-29186.html
<wmp> czesc
<wmp> chcialem sobie pomneijszyc lvm
<wmp> zrobilem resize ext4, resize lvmu
<wmp> i kurde padlo: http://pastebin.com/TP33VNim
<wmp> pomoze ktos? bo nie mam juz pomyslu
<wmp> chcialbym to podmontowac i skopiowac dane
<PoKrAk> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Instalacija_Siemens_USB_A-100_modema%28T-com%29
<EsmD> dziekuje
<PoKrAk> mount -t typpartycji i reszta jak dalej
<wmp> PoKrAk, niestety nie
<PoKrAk> wez gparted z trybu graf sprawdz czy wsio ok
<wmp> PoKrAk, graprted nioe obsluguje lvmu
<wmp> wydaj emi sie ze musze powiekszyc lvm, do starego rozmiaru
<PoKrAk> wez poczytaj w manie o mount
<wmp> robilem to godizne temu
<PoKrAk> i nic o lvmie nie ma
<wmp> ?
<PoKrAk> http://forum.slackware.pl/viewtopic.php?t=19414
<PoKrAk> to moze pomoże
<wmp> PoKrAk, inne lvmy mi sie montuj
<PoKrAk> to cos moze zjeba.......
<PoKrAk> :
<PoKrAk> :P
<jarek> Czesc
<jarek> jak moge ustawic kontrast i gamme jezeli mam karte graficzna intela?
<jarek> czy istenieje odpowiednik nvidia-settings dla inteli?
<firemark> chyba nie.
<firemark> ale nie dam głowy, bo nigdy nie miałem
<PoKrAk> z reki chyba idzie
<jarek> ale ustawienie poprawnej gammy z konsoli zajelo by mi caly dzien
<firemark> napisz z gui :)
<jarek> napisanie frontendu dla xrandr powinno byc bardzo latwe
<jarek> dziwne ze nikt tego jeszcze nie zrobil
<dziq> jo
<mati75> jarek: żeby to jedno gui było
<mati75> lxrandr
<mati75> arandr
<jarek> mati75: nie znalazlem zadnej nakladki ktora pozwala na ustawienie jasnosci/kontrastu/gamma
<foreste> czesc
<karmelek> na themach do wordpressa sie ktos zna?
<TheNumb> o/
<karmelek> TheNumb: gdzie szukac przyzwoitej jakosci themow? wkoplai mnie w durna robote i chce tylko przerobic im layaou
<TheNumb> karmelek: hmm... podobno w google można znaleźć themy. Możesz też poszukać na trackerach jakieś piracone. Na Pebie też pewnie się znajdą piraty.
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz full-legal to tylko bidne znajdziesz.
<karmelek> katoliki j....e
<PoKrAk> tak tak zjedzmy kota
<PoKrAk> :)
<karmelek> PoKrAk: a idz, katolickie organizacje maja wymagania jak piernik, a patrza tylko jak Ci nie zaplacic
<PoKrAk> wiedz trza ich odstrzelic
<PoKrAk> bo to zuo
<PoKrAk> mam zakonnice za plotem wiec bron musiałem schowac bo az korci
<PoKrAk> karmelek: a umowe na pismie spisałeś ?
<karmelek> PoKrAk: wszedlem kiedys w taka organizacje i dupe zawracaja
<PoKrAk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2vxQApPg40
<PoKrAk> heh trza ci było ??
<PoKrAk> a pozatym co tu szkodzi umowe spisac
<karmelek> po co pisac, skoro pajace maja w du*e wszystkie terminy
<spass> ...i umowy.
<spass> karmelek: ale b*g zapłoć dostaniesz :)
<spass> i jedną więcej dziewicę w niebie będziesz miał... czy jak to tam było :)
<PoKrAk> karmelek wiec na h sie zalisz ?? :) trza było nie brać i nie wstepowac
<karmelek> http://student.agh.edu.pl/~matrejek/zrzut_ekranu.png spotkal ktos jakis cmsowy template podobny jakkowliek do tego badziewia?
<PoKrAk> wez to qwa zostaw
<PoKrAk> a pozatym sam to przerób wóchte buiałego z odrpbina pomarańczu i niebieskiego
<karmelek> PoKrAk: wezme i to w ogole p..e
<PoKrAk> i podrzuc im zdfechłego kota odemnie
<spass> z granatem w środku
 * PoKrAk oglada sobie teraz teledyski Iron Maiden
<karmelek> PoKrAk: mit pleszer ;]
<PoKrAk> :D
<karmelek> spass: tylko granat?
<spass> może być nuklearka... ale na tyle daleko nie uciekniesz :>
<jarek> karmelek: Woothemes ma jedne z najlepszych themow dla WordPressa
<karmelek> jarek: juz im odeslalem cytat z kabaretu "Ucz sie jasiu" :P
<jimeck> witam
<jarek> jak moge sprawdzic model mojej karty WiFi?
<jarek> lspci?
<winter> tak
<jarek> czy to jest to?
<jarek> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]
<winter> najwyraźniej
<jarek> swietnie, no to teraz musze poszukac na googlach dlaczego nie dziala
<Kwpolska> jarek: bo to intel?
<jarek> Kwpolska: Broadcomy podobno sa najgorsze
<Kwpolska> jarek: ale intele AFAIK nie maja tez dobrego supportu linuksowego
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ni zawsze działała ta karta.
<TheNumb> Mam dokładnie tę samą.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: fajnie.  to teraz pomoz jarkowi
<TheNumb> jarek: networkmanager i wicd radzą sobie z nią bez problemu.
<TheNumb> jarek: jakie distro? Masz ucode?
<jarek> TheNumb: Fedora 15 z Gnome Shell
<TheNumb> jarek: hmm... tam chyba jest networkmanager, co nie? :<
<Kwpolska> jarek: to sie nie dziw ze nie dziala.
<jarek> TheNumb: w niej jest jakis dziwny network manager, wyglada zupelnie inaczej niz w Ubuntu
<TheNumb> jarek: nic dziwnego, gnome-shell <:
<Kwpolska> jarek: KOCHAMY GNOME3
<dziq> wie ktoś jak zainstalować mplayer-vaapi na ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<Kwpolska> kochani developerzy tmuxa, dlaczego musialem patrzec sie do mana zeby sprawdzic jak attachowac?
<TheNumb> dziq: make && make install
<Kwpolska> dziq: a po co ci takie specyficzne wydanie?
<jarek> ale network manager jest chyba tylko od zarzadzania polaczeniami, sterowniki powinny byc w jadrze
<dziq> Kwpolska: akceleracja sprzetowa
<TheNumb> jarek: i pewnie są w jądrze.
<Kwpolska> jarek: ale bez nmana/wicda/czegoś lepszego nie połączysz się
<dziq> TheNumb: jak bym chciał make make install to bym sobie na gentoo zrobił
<TheNumb> jarek: mi na fedorze 14 działało. Z tego co pamiętam to na 15 też.
<TheNumb> dziq: foch na gentoo?
<Kwpolska> dziq: poszukaj paczek
<dziq> no właśnie znaleźć nie mogę
<dziq> TheNumb: jaki foch
<dziq> :]
<jarek> jaka komenda uruchamia network managera?
<Kwpolska> nm-applet
 * Kwpolska przegląda internety przy pomocy elinksa na pół ekranu
<TheNumb> dziq: nvidia?
<TheNumb> dziq: jak tak, to samo libvdpau1 wystarczy.
<TheNumb> mplayer -vo vdpau
<dziq> TheNumb: intel
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> dziq: integra w procesorze?
<dziq> yep
<TheNumb> dziq: raczej trudno dorwać repo w ubuntu.
<TheNumb> dziq: przykładowo, w Archu ten mplayer siedzi w repo :<
<TheNumb> dziq: zassij binarkę i sobie podlinkuj w /usr/bin
<Satan_Inside> siemka
<Satan_Inside> mam huawei E160E i nie mogę się nim połączyć z netem
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside: jednak nie chce banglać?
<Satan_Inside> wyświetla mi się "dysk" tego modemu z bzdetami orange
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside: dawaj lsusb
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside: skonfigurowałeś w wvdial?
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside: zobacz jeszcze czy masz pakiet usb_modeswitch
<Satan_Inside_> trochu urwało...
<Satan_Inside_> Bus 001 Device 010: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<Satan_Inside_> TheNumb: ^
<Satan_Inside_> raz się nim połączyłem
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside: a tak w ogóle to konfigurowałeś go w network managerze?
<Satan_Inside_> tak
<Satan_Inside_> ale raz łapało raz nie
<Satan_Inside_> czasem network menager nawalał aż 100% procka ściągało
<Satan_Inside_> a ikonka w pasku szalała
<Satan_Inside_> no i ten "dysk" z tego modemu, cały czas się montuje jak tylko modem podłączę, tam są jakieś programy z orange
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: to dodaj go w fstab i po kłopocie.
<Satan_Inside_> co to zrobi?
<Satan_Inside_> fstab: command not found
<Satan_Inside_> ?
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: /etc/fstab musisz wyedytować
<TheNumb> Nie będzie montowało dysku o konkretnym uuid
<Satan_Inside_> a zaraz
<Satan_Inside_> nie pamiętam jak się to zwało
<Satan_Inside_> modeswitch czy jakoś tak
<TheNumb> usb_modeswitch
<Kwpolska> Satan_Inside_: nman ssie
<TheNumb> usb-modeswitch
<TheNumb> jeden pies
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: mi nigdy nie przeszkadzał. Co kto lubi.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: nie każdy jest hejterem ;-)
<Satan_Inside_> czyli co teraz zrobić
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: z czym?
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: ten dysk?
<Satan_Inside_> z tym modemem ogólnie
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: dpkg -l | grep usb-modeswitch
<Satan_Inside_> nic się nie stało
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: to zainstaluj usb-modeswitch
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: umiesz z konsoli?
<TheNumb> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: ^
<Satan_Inside_> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu usb-modeswitch
<TheNumb> hr hr hr hr
<Satan_Inside_> może najpierw strzelę update wszystkiego
<TheNumb> A powinno ;]
<Satan_Inside_> bo mam nowy system
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: no, by się przydało
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: kuuwa...
<TheNumb> Satan_Inside_: to się robi od razu.
<TheNumb> A potem zadajesz pytania jeśli nie działa.
<Satan_Inside_> ok ok
<TheNumb> Świeże paczki to podstawa!
<TheNumb> ._.
<Satan_Inside_> ooo :/ nie działa
<gjm> Bry
<firemark> Bry
<PushUpek> ave...
<TheNumb> satan
<firemark> *Sława
<firemark> nauczcie się wkońcu :/
 * xvibenedykt szykowal juz krucyfix na Satan_Inside_
<firemark> xvibenedykt: lol
<gjm> lol3,5
<PushUpek> TheNumb: ;DD a propo satana => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPAznbHHNQk&feature=share
<TheNumb> PushUpek: tja...
<Quintasan> \o
<PushUpek> o/
<dziq> też macie takiego brzydkiego skype?
<firemark> dziq: to ten od microsoftu już?:D
<Admc> dziq włącz integrację z gtk w ustawieniach skype
<Admc> to będzie wyglądać normalnie
<dziq> ok
<Kwpolska> 17:37 < PushUpek> TheNumb: ;DD a propo satana => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPAznbHHNQk&feature=share
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: ...a obok filmu friday.  jesli sluchasz rebeki black, wiedz, ze cos sie dzieje.
<PushUpek> :D
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIobDWK40JA
<PushUpek> http://www.sadistic.pl/opiekunka-z-internetu-vt78912.htm :DDDD
<PushUpek> dobra idę na obiad :D
<kasztan85> witam
<kasztan85> potrzebuje pomocy
<kasztan85> zrobilem upgrade do wersji 11.04
<kasztan85> wszystko gralo
<Kwpolska> ...i  nie dziala? wiem
<Kwpolska> wiemy*
<kasztan85> dziala
<kasztan85> tzn dzialalo
<kasztan85> dziallalo bardzo dobrze
<Kwpolska> bo teraz nie dziala
<kasztan85> tylko wszedlem  kiedys w zarzadzanie kontami uzytkownikow
<kasztan85> i zobaczylem ze jest tam ich baaaardzo duz
<kasztan85> nie chce sie rozpisywa co mnie do tego sklonilo (powiazane z irc)
<kasztan85> ale usunalem polowe
<BlessJah> uuu
<BlessJah> ładnie
<Kwpolska> i spieprzylem.
<kasztan85> i teraz X mi nie chce wystartowac
<kasztan85> :/
<kasztan85> da sie cos z tym zrobic czy reinstal?
<Kwpolska> to teraz przeinstaluj wlascicieli tych kont
<Nerihsa> jak zes usunal grupe video, costamcostam itp to sie nie dziw
<kasztan85> yyyy
<kasztan85> no nie dziwie sie
<kasztan85> w poprzedniej wersji tych kont nie bylo
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: musialby nadac te same GID etc
<kasztan85> i myslalem ze to niepotrzebne
<Nerihsa> byly tylko ich nie widziales
 * Kwpolska ma 18 takich kont
<BlessJah> ubuntu powinno chowac grupy systemowe
<kasztan85> kurde
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ubuntu jest debilne, nie wiesz o tym?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: wiem.
<kasztan85> pomoze ktos mi jakos zeby uniknac re-instala?
<Kwpolska> kasztan85: znajdz kogos z ubuntu, zeby ci pozyczyl /etc/passwd
<BlessJah> kasztan85: zreinstaluj pakiety wszystkie
<Kwpolska> zycze szczescia
<BlessJah> systemu nie, ale pakiety
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: apt-get install `dpgk -l`
<BlessJah> hehe
<kasztan85> nie robcie sobie jaj :/
<BlessJah> wszystko co sklada sie na ubuntu zostalo dostarczone w postaci pakietow?
<kasztan85> jestem zalamany :/
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ta
<Kwpolska> kasztan85: sudo apt-get install `dpkg -l` # wymaga zajefajnych internetów
<BlessJah> no to reinstall pakietow i po sprawie
<kasztan85> pomoze?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: nie, jesli ma wszystko w cache
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie ma
<Kwpolska> kasztan85: powinno
 * Kwpolska idzie
<BlessJah> kasztan85: nie jestem pewien jaki output dostarcza dpkg
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: skad wiesz ze nie ma?
<kasztan85> to jedno polecenie zalatwi temat?
<kasztan85> ;>
<BlessJah> być może, nie mam dpkg żeby sprawdzić
<kasztan85> oka
<kasztan85> ok
<kasztan85> sprobouje
<kasztan85> jak nie pomoze to macie jeszcze jakies pomysly czy nie wracac tylko robic reinstala?
<BlessJah> kasztan85: zdobadz od kogos z ubuntu /etc/group
<BlessJah> i pododawaj z takimi samymi pidami
<kasztan85> a nie pomoze jak zainstaluje na zewnetrznym dysku
<kasztan85> i te skopiuje?
<BlessJah> pomoze
<kasztan85> oka
<kasztan85> probuje
<kasztan85> thx
<kasztan_85> no i dupa zbita
<kasztan_85> "nie udalo sie odnalezc pakietu dpkg -l
<BlessJah> hum
<kasztan_85> tyle sie dowiedzialem w konsoli w trybie ratunkowym
<kasztan_85> :/
<BlessJah> ale on jest dpkg a nie 'dpgk -l'
<BlessJah> moze spację zgubiłeś?
<kasztan_85> nie
<kasztan_85> 3x wpisywalem
<BlessJah> hm
<BlessJah> dpkg -l > plik
<BlessJah> to dziala?
<kasztan_85> yyyy
<kasztan_85> nie rozumiem?
<BlessJah> jestes na livecd?
<kasztan_85> tak
<kasztan_85> ale na wersji 10.10
<BlessJah> nie szkodzi
<BlessJah> zamontuj roota do jakiegos katalogu
<BlessJah> chrootuj się
<BlessJah> i wtedy kombinuj
<kasztan_85> yyy
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: widzisz już w czym ubuntu nigdy nie dogoni innych distro?
<kasztan_85> nie mam dostepu do root'a z tamtego dysku
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie czytam co piszecie.
<BlessJah> eee, jak?
<BlessJah> partycja root
<kasztan_85> no i nie znam sie na tym
<kasztan_85> aaaa
<kasztan_85> ok
<kasztan_85> no mam zamontowane w MEDIA
<kasztan_85> ale nie wiem ocb z tym chrootowaniem ;>
<BlessJah> w konsoli strzel chroot /media/gdzie_tam_zamontowales
<kasztan_85> sudo chroot /media/ itd nie?
<bastetmilo> BTW BlessJah przecież ja od dziś już nie jestem userem Ubuntu :) proszę mnie zostawić w spokoju.
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> czyli lubisz tylko kiedy uzywasz?
<BlessJah> a teraz juz nie lubisz?
<kasztan_85> no jestem jako root na tej partycji
<kasztan_85> i dawac teraz to polecenie czy jak?
<BlessJah> i teraz dpkg -l > plik
<kasztan_85> hm...
<kasztan_85> jaki plik? :D
<bastetmilo> jestem tak przygnebiona tym, ze juz nie mam Ubuntu, ze nie chce juz o nim myśleć. W ogole chyba przestane tu siedzieć.
<BlessJah> to pa
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: na maku nie zainstalujesz?
<kasztan_85> hehe
<kasztan_85> no mam ten plik
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: na maku? no wiesz...
<kasztan_85> a w nim spis pakietow
<kasztan_85> BlessJah, teraz mam tam dac to polecenie co mowiles na poczatku?
<BlessJah> znasz angielski?
<kasztan_85> yyyy
<kasztan_85> powiedzmy
<kasztan_85> ale napewno nie fachowy
<kasztan_85> ;>
<BlessJah> #ubuntu
<BlessJah> oni też nie znają fachowego
<Psotnick> :D
<kasztan_85> hehe
<kasztan_85> no ale jak mam ten plik to moge puscic ta komende co mi podawales na poczatku z live'a ?
<kasztan_85> nikt nie reaguje na moje nawolywania :/
<Nerihsa> meow
<kasztan_85> eh
<kasztan_85> walne posta na forum
<kasztan_85> tutaj nikt nie pomoze?
<EsmD> myslisz ze wszyscy musza byc non stop pzy monitorze?
<kasztan_85> nie mysle
<kasztan_85> ale moze ktos jest akurat :d
<foreste> re
<kasztan_85> siema
<lisu> o/
<kasztan_85> zalamka...
<lisu> kto irc statsy updejtuje?
<kasztan_85> a moglby mi ktos chociaz powiedziec jak przeinstalowac wszystkie pakiety z konsoli?
<Kwpolska> 18:51 < bastetmilo> jestem tak przygnebiona tym, ze juz nie mam Ubuntu, ze nie chce juz o nim myśleć. W ogole chyba przestane tu siedzieć.
<Kwpolska> bastetmilo: 1st of, czego uzywasz?  2nd of, tu prawie nikt nie ma ubuntu.
<BlessJah> lisu: irc staty mnie ignorują
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: linka dostane?
<BlessJah> lisu: a przez ten czas jak cze stera nie bylo bym na pierwszą pozycję się wbił xD
<BlessJah> topic czytaj
<Kwpolska> oh.  tutaj jest.
<kasztan_85> BlessJah, prosze cie powiedz mi jak przeinstalowac te pakiety
<kasztan_85> nikt nigdzie nie chce pomoc :/
<BlessJah> kasztan_85: mam archlinuksa
<Kwpolska> kasztan_85: zamontuj partycje, a potem chroot /media/partycja /bin/bash
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: to już ma
<BlessJah> musicie sprawdzic czy output z dpkg -l mozna od razu do apta wrzucać
<kasztan_85> chyba nie
<kasztan_85> bo wyrzuca mi blad ze nie moze pakietu dkpg -l znalezc
<BlessJah> dajcie mi kawalek
<BlessJah> kasztan_85: nadal?
<kasztan_85> ehh
<Kwpolska> kasztan_85: dpkg -l
<kasztan_85> stoje caly czas w tym samym miejscu
<Kwpolska> kasztan_85: pokaz co wywoluje
<lisu> BlessJah: na pierwszą pozycję? lol przeciez w statsach nawet za mną jesteś.
<Kwpolska> pokazuje*
<BlessJah> lisu: last seen sprawdź
<Kwpolska> lisu: bo ma ignore
<bastetmilo> Kwpolska:  mam Mac OS.
<Kwpolska> Statystyki wygenerowane w 00 godziny 16 minuty i 45 sekundy
<Kwpolska> o cholera
<kasztan_85> no wypisal mi wszystkie pakiety
<Kwpolska> bastetmilo: sprzet?
<Kwpolska> kasztan_85: przykladowa linijka?
<kasztan_85> ii  xterm          268-1ubuntu1   X terminal emulator
<bastetmilo> Kwpolska:  iMac
<kasztan_85> albo
<lisu> kasztan_85: co tam nakaszaniłeś?
<Kwpolska> kasztan_85: no i to jest problem.
<kasztan_85> hm....
<Kwpolska> kasztan_85: potrzebna jest lista w formacie "ubuntu \n jest \n do \n dupy"
<BlessJah> lisu: patrz
<BlessJah> #ubuntu-pl$ egrep '<.BlessJah>' */*|wc -l
<BlessJah> 38809
<kasztan_85> jak zrobic albo zdobyc taka liste?
<kasztan_85> mam ja recznie edytowac czy jak?
<BlessJah> lisu: biorąc pod uwagę że pisałem z kilku nicków, mogę spokojnie umiejscowić się na 4 pozycji
<Kwpolska> kasztan_85: najchetniej znalezc przelacznik albo regexpem
<BlessJah> przed kenzim
<kasztan_85> aj, nic mi to nie mowi :/
<lisu> BlessJah: to pisz z jednego.
<kasztan_85> lisu, skasowalem polowe kont systemowych przez przypadek i server x'ow nie startuje
<BlessJah> lisu: to są logi z 3 lat, linii z różnych nicków (BlessJah_ blessjah i parę innych) może być góra 3 tysiące
<lisu> kasztan_85: jak można przez przypadek skasować?
<BlessJah> tak więc należy mi się czwarte miejsce
<kasztan_85> aj
<BlessJah> kasztan_85: wybacz mu, nie wiedział co czyni
<kasztan_85> wlasnie...
<kasztan_85> zostalem nastraszony na ircu
<kasztan_85> dluga historia
<lisu> kasztan_85: w końcu ktoś kto jest na "root" używa troche mózgu co nie? ... no chyba ze jest pod wpływem, wtedy jest to wybaczalne x)
<kasztan_85> dla was pewnie smieszna by byla
<BlessJah> smutna
<kasztan_85> eh
<kasztan_85> nie moge sie pogodzic z re-instalem :/
<Kwpolska> kasztan_85: a teraz lepiej zajme sie regexpem
<lisu> kasztan_85: ubuntu czy cos innego?
<kasztan_85> ub 11.04
<BlessJah> lisu: '<.blessjah' z ignorowaniem wielkosci daje 3902
<kasztan_85> po upgradzie z 10.10
<lisu> to w czym problem?
<BlessJah> 39026*
<BlessJah> lisu: pokasował połowę grup
<BlessJah> typu video
<BlessJah> i inne
 * lisu ma upgrejdowane 10.10 ... 11.04 beta i upgrejd do stable.. i chodzi mu.
<kasztan_85> lisu, mi tez chodzilo
<kasztan_85> bylem zadowolony jak szlag
<kasztan_85> do dzisiejszego dnia :/
<lisu> BlessJah: to tak jakby odkręcić 2 koła od samochodu i dziwić się, że nie jedzie x)
<Kwpolska> lisu: to moze pozycz mu /etc/group i /etc/passwd z wycietymi wpisami osobistymi?
<lisu> Kwpolska: no problemos
<kasztan_85> moze byc z wpisami osobistymi
<kasztan_85> i tak ich nie bede potrafil wykorzystac
<winter> o/
 * lisu ma 1 konto tylko wiec i tak nic nikomu z tego.
<BlessJah> lisu: BJ[shell] i pokrewne daja mi dodatkowe 3,5k
<BlessJah> lisu: powinienem być w statach na 4 pozycji z wynikiem 42,5k
<BlessJah> i ścigać pressa
<lisu> BlessJah: moze i byłbyś, jakbyś z 1 nicka jechał.
<lisu> kasztan_85: masz tutaj /etc/group
<BlessJah> lisu: samo BlessJah daje mi 4 miejsce z nieznaczną przewagą, jesli ignorujemy wielkość liter mam 39k
<lisu> jupikajej
<BlessJah> do tego 3,5k linii pisanych jako BJ[shell], tak zeby mnie kenzi nie ścignął w jedną noc
<BlessJah> lisu: byłbym gdyby nie ten ignore
<lisu> BlessJah: to wyścigi? jaka nagroda?
<kasztan_85> lisu, jeszcze tylko co mam z tym zrobic i Cie ozloce jak zadziala :)
<lisu> lol
<lisu> kasztan_85: to jest moj plik /etc/group
<lisu> kasztan_85: ... z ubuntu 11.04
<kasztan_85> oka
<kasztan_85> czyli zostawic swoje konto a reszte wkleic?
<BlessJah> lisu: ani nie wyścig, nagrody nie ma, ale 4 miejsce w statach od powstania kanału to jednak coś znaczy
<lisu> no... w sumie... znaczy tyle, że dużo ktoś papla na kanale x)... ot taki nołlajf, ...
<lisu> ;)
<lisu> kasztan_85: passwd tez potrzebujesz?
<kasztan_85> lisu, a jakbym Ci wkleil moja grupe to poprawilbys mi to? bo mnie to chyba przerasta
<lisu> kasztan_85: jaj sobie robisz? 40 linijek nie podmienisz w pliku tekstowym?
<BlessJah> lisu: okolo 18k linii rocznie mi wychodzi, to sa staty z trzech lat
<kasztan_85> hm..
<lisu> ... co ty? kurde pani z urzędu, co worda odpalić nie potrafi, jak nie ma ikonki?
<kasztan_85> hm...
<lisu> kasztan_85: po prostu skopiuj sobie to co masz, podmień moim, ... w razie czego będziesz mógł przywrócić
<kasztan_85> rozumiem ze tam gdzie twoje imie mam wsadzic swoj login?
<Kwpolska> 20:17 < lisu> no... w sumie... znaczy tyle, że dużo ktoś papla na kanale x)... ot taki nołlajf, ...
<Kwpolska> lisu: wystarczy bot do spamowania
<BlessJah> lisu: on nie robi backupów
<lisu> Kwpolska: "tys prowda"
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: śmiesz twierdzić żem bot?
<lisu> BlessJah: ... w sumie ludzie dzielą się na tych co robią i co będą...
<lisu> ...robić backupy.
<BlessJah> nie strasz mnie quotem, który wprowadziłem na ten kanał
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie
<Psotnick> nie ma ktoś tu jakiejś prezentacji o Linuksie?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: to bardzo interesujące! może powiesz więcej?
<lisu> Psotnick: `g prezentacja linux
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: bocie!
 * Kwpolska chyba zmieni nicka kwbotowi w locie i tu go zaprosi
<lisu> Psotnick: chwila, miałem coś o ubuntu nawet
<Psotnick> lisu: są tylko wyniki o OpenOfiice
<lisu> Psotnick: ale ... chyba 8.04 albo starsze ;/
<Psotnick> kurde
<Psotnick> to będę chyba musiał zrobić ;/
<lisu> Psotnick: chwila, zamin mi 200GB przegrzebie chwile zchodzi
<Psotnick> ok ;)
<anemus> wrrrrr, czuję się jak "pani z urzędu, co worda odpalić nie potrafi, jak nie ma ikonki"
<lisu> anemus: bój się Bo... Admina.
<anemus> sygnaturek w icedove opanować nie potrafię........
<kasztan_85> lisu, no juz koncze
<kasztan_85> powiedz mi czy cos jeszcze trzeba podmienic po usunieciu tych kont?
<Psotnick> lisu: mam już jakąś ;)
<kasztan_85> czy tylko te grupy
<lisu> kasztan_85: a co tam nakaszaniłeś, bo nie wiem jak mogę pomóc.
<kasztan_85> wszedlem w menedzera kont
<BlessJah> lisu: pousuwal polowe grup
<kasztan_85> grup i kont
<kasztan_85> no i wywalilem polowe tych co nie znalem
<lisu> w jakim celu?
<kasztan_85> hehe
<lisu> naukowym?
<kasztan_85> szkoda gadac
<kasztan_85> w skrocie hakerzy mnie przestraszyli
<lisu> przeciez na usuwanie grup i kont są komendy bardzo poręczne
<anemus> k%$#^% jak do diabła zmusić to ustrojstwo (icedove/thunderbird) by grafikę w sigu z automatu dodawał?
<lisu> anemus: html
<lisu> anemus: podobno.
<anemus> lisu: problem w tym, że nie bardzo chce
<lisu> <img src="path_to_image.jpg"/>
<anemus> lisu  myślisz, że nie próbowałem?
<lisu> anemus: nie wiem, tak pierwsze skojarzenie mi przyszło do głowy.
<anemus> w mailu trza zawsze kliknąć na miejsce po obrazku i potwierdzić path....
<lisu> icedove dawno temu uzywałem, z resztą tak jak thundera.
<lisu> anemus: use alpine.
<lisu> wyj* w kosmos klient maili.
<anemus> nawet ścieszkę na bezwzględną zmieniłem i nic
<webnull> cześć
<anemus> alpine?
<anemus> hmm
<webnull> Do czego używany jest PRACK w protokole SIP?
<lisu> anemus: tyle ze alpine to jest powtórka z tekstowego pine, wiec tylko i wyłącznie konsolka.
<kasztan_85> lisu, a coz tymi liczbami, np jak u mnie wczesniej bylo 110  a u ciebie jest 111 ?
<anemus>   eee, ja potrzebuję coś bardziej użytecznego do pracy
<lisu> anemus: zdziwiłbyś się, jakie to jest użyteczne!
<lisu> anemus: polecam zamiast tego sylpheed, albo krowiaste evolution. z tbirderm miałem problemy pod ubu swego czasu.
<BlessJah> webnull: dialnetmasters?
<BlessJah> kto pierwszy ten lepszy
<BlessJah> za późno
<lisu> kasztan_85: przerób na swoje
<kasztan_85> oki
<anemus> lisu, evolution wywaliłem za kobylastość ;P
<webnull> BlessJah: taa, a trudno jak nie dostanie się drużyna :P
<lisu> anemus: ja tam teraz evolution testuje, i nawet się spisuje jako domyślne w unity, ale chyba całkiem debiana postawie z gnome3, bo unity jak niedorobione dziecko z upośledzeniem, (nie obrażając nikogo).
<BlessJah> webnull: ja się zastanawiałem, co będzie jak wyślę po SMTP przy cofniętym o 5 min zegarze
<anemus> ja tam mam debiana z lxde  nie po to by kobyłkę dowalać
<webnull> BlessJah: chciałoby się do USA pojechać :>
<BlessJah> mutt jest lekki
<BlessJah> webnull: ciekawe co by zrobili
<BlessJah> jakbym odeslal rozwiazania po minucie
<webnull> :D
<lisu> kasztan_85: masz tutaj /etc/passwd http://wklej.org/id/531786/
<webnull> Bann, za cziterstwo :>
<BlessJah> webnull: ciekawe jak to oceniaja
<BlessJah> czy timestampy nadania, czy po tym jak dojdzie
<webnull> Sam nie wiem, mojej drużynie jednego punkta zabrakło no...
<BlessJah> to wtedy najac serwer z nimi w serwerowni i MITM zasadzic
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: znajac zycie po odebraniu u nich
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: MITM i opoznianie maili
<webnull> A czemu nie, MITM po ethu by załatwił opóźnianie maili
<lisu> BlessJah: juz tak podobno chińcyczy w pekinie robili tylko z obrazem TV, ... a to nie lada wyzwanie
<webnull> lisu: niezłe, nie słyszałem
<lisu> webnull: gdzieś taką plote czytałem, podobno 30 sekund opóźnienia miał sygnał do satelitów
<webnull> w 30 sekund nie wiele można zrobić
<lisu> satelit?
<BlessJah> lisu: lacze bezposrednie?
<BlessJah> lisu: znaczy zagluszali ciezarowke z antena?
<lisu> webnull: jak tam sobie milion chinczyków na swoich malutkich komputerkach podpietych do miliona serwerków klikali to całkiem niewykluczone, ale jak mówię: to podobno plotka.
<lisu> BlessJah: a może był nakaz korzystania z łącz państwa środka?
<BlessJah> jak tak, to opoznienie nie jest duzym problemem
<lisu> NIE WIEM, TAKĄ PLOTE PRZECZYTAŁEM!
<lisu> źródła nie podam bo nie pamiętam, możliwe, ze nawet na wp było
<Kwpolska> lisu: nastepne prosze figletem
<lisu> Kwpolska: figlet -ct -f roman urwać nać
<Kwpolska> lisu: -ctf roman
<lisu> jeb* mnie to
<Kwpolska> ósma generacja konsol wideo: wii 2, xbox pierdyliard.  PS4 brak.  YAY!
<lisu> jak lubie piwo wyj^&%$ to unity razem z ubuntu... kurde codziennie sprawdzam updejty, ale jakoś nie dane mi jest ujrzeć unity
<Kwpolska> lisu: a czemu?
<bastetmilo> lisu: odpusc sobie unity
<lisu> ogólnie nie jest złe
<Kwpolska> bastetmilo++;
<lisu> ale diabeł w szczegółach tkwi
<Kwpolska> lisu: a co tam nie dziala?
<lisu> przycina mi message indicator jak ktos napisze, na niebiesko zaświeci i ni hu hu nie mogę kliknąć
<lisu> tzn klikam bez reakcji
 * Kwpolska aktualizuje archa...
<kasztan_85> lisu, to mi potrzebne?
<kasztan_85> saned:x:112:121::/home/saned:/bin/false
<Kwpolska> Targets (49): bullshit[...]Total Download Size:    82.23 MB
<Kwpolska> kasztan_85: nie
<lisu> czasem obniża zmaksymalizowane okna o podwójna wysokość górnego paska, także wszystko w oknie wyświetla zanirzone a w rezultacie jest o te parenaście pixeli wyżej
<lisu> kasztan_85: niepotrzebne... mam to do skanera.
<kasztan_85> tak myslalem
<kasztan_85> thx
<kasztan_85> lisu, no to zrobilem
<lisu> kasztan_85: współczuje
<kasztan_85> jeszcze jakis plik czy proba generalna?
<lisu> kasztan_85: a nie mam pojęcia.
<lisu> kasztan_85: zależy co tam upsułeś.
<kasztan_85> no tylko te konta usunalem
<kasztan_85> nic wiecej ;>
<lisu> próba nie strzelba x)
<lisu> ... chociaż ja tam nie wiem ;)
<lisu> mam nadzieje ze kopie masz
<kasztan_85> no mam :D
<kasztan_85> probouje
<kasztan_85> probuje
<kasztan85> lisu, no jestem juz u siebie
<lisu> kasztan85: powtarzam się, ale współczuje.
<kasztan85> hm...
<kasztan85> unity sie nie odpalilo
<kasztan85> z konsoli irca wlaczylem
<lisu> kasztan85: unity --reset
<kasztan85> jak sie wlaczal to wywalilo dwa bledy
<kasztan85> 1)
<kasztan85> Could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<kasztan85> 2)
<kasztan85> wystapil problem z serwerem konfiguracji (/usr/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 zakonczyl dzialanie ze stanem 256)
<kasztan85> ok
<BlessJah> 256
<BlessJah> wysoko
<BlessJah> ja doszedlem najwyzej do 192
<kasztan85> ooo
<kasztan85> po resecie unity wrocilo
<kasztan85_> hm...
<kasztan85_> jakies bledy jeszcze wyrzuca
<kasztan85_> ale niby dziala
<kasztan85_> z tym sobie juz poradze
<kasztan85_> moze
<kasztan85_> :D
<kasztan85_> lisu, dzieki wielkie, jakbys potrzebowal czegos z ogrzewnictwa, klimatyzacji, wentylacji, kanalizacji (porady albo material) to wal jak w dym :d
<kasztan85_> ja sie tutaj pojawiam
<kasztan85_> teraz musze spadac bo mnie i tak juz kobieta sprzeklinala :]
<lisu> o/
<kasztan85_> :D
<lisu> czołem
<kasztan85_> zyjcie
<Dreadlish> ?
<anemus> @#$@# dla potomnych ofiar icedove
<anemus> nie nazwa.format, nie /path/nazwa.format ale file:///path/nazwa.format
<anemus> dla obrazka w sygnaturze html
<lisu> anemus: mozesz tez http:// ... chyba.
<anemus> tyż
<anemus> ale wszelakie office generują oczywiście w "standardzie"
<anemus> a człowiek musi sam się głowić
<anemus> leniwy robię się na starość
<anemus> chyba czas na dłuższy urlop
<foreste> jak wywalic cache cmake ?
<foreste> za pomoca konsoli
<Quintasan> make clean
<SimonPHOENIX> klawiature ekranowa jak z konsoli uruchomic?
<BlessJah> SimonPHOENIX++
 * BlessJah rotfl
<Quintasan> Dobranoc
<Wizard> cześć
<redguy> cześć
<firemark> cześć
<deus_ex_machina> hejo, mam starego lapka nie wiem co siedzi w jego środku, nie mogę uruchomić żadnego distro lin jak tylko lubuntu 10.10 i to też zainstalować nie mogę, jest jakaś komenda z terminala żeby się dowiedzieć jaka tam jest grafa, procek, muzyka i sieciówka?
<jacekowski> deus_ex_machina: lspci
<Abbyt> witam jak dodać skypa do panelu?
<Abbyt> w ubuntu?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-19
<lisu> hello world
<PoKrAk> jo
<lisu> powitac
 * lisu ma znowu telefony wiec musi leciec
 * PoKrAk słucha whocares
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> ja p...le kurna wyje** tego windowsa w kosmos
<lisu> Wizard: czolem
<PoKrAk> hmm tlena wyjebało w kosmos poczty nie mam :/
<PoKrAk> czy komus tlen działa czy to u mnie takowy problem ??
<Wizard> nikt tego nie używa
<PoKrAk> ja uzywam :)
<Wizard> może się skapnęli i zgasili maszyny, żeby prądu nie jaddły?
<PoKrAk> chodzi mi o strone tlen.pl
<Wizard> lol, to tam coś jest oprócz reklam?
<PoKrAk> ja mam poczte od x lat
<PoKrAk> o zaskoczyło ale co z poczta ?? :/
<PoKrAk> no ładnie przeciązyłem xp`ka ze sie resetnoł :D
<Wizard> oł
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wizard> cześć Dreadlish
<DaZ> no wzioł i resentoł
<DaZ> >:
<Dreadlish> :D
<Wizard> hmm, haiku roxi
<Wizard> 66MB ramu zajmuje system po wstanięciu
<qermit> Wizard: mówisz?
<qermit> Wizard: a jest quake?
<bjorgus> witam serdecznie wszystkich!
<bjorgus> jak zrobić by picasa była po polsku?
<TheNumb> bjorgus: grzeb w ustawieniach,
<TheNumb> Picasa to wersja na windowsa zapakowana z wine.
<lisu> hmm, picasa chyba jest w wersji beta na linucha
<Wizard> qermit: a skąd mam wiedzieć
<Wizard> se sprawdź
<qermit> Wizard: w beosie był zawsze
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> kto ma debian sid ?
<foreste> mam maly problem
<foreste> niemoge zalogowac z konta root z konsoli
<foreste> w trybie onsoli
<foreste> nie przejm,uje hasla
<foreste> musze logowac na zwyklego usera potem przez su
<qermit> foreste: uruchom w trybie walimnieto
<qermit> foreste: i dobrze
<foreste> ech ;p
<PoKrAk> foreste: zrób passwd root jak bedziesz na koncie
<PoKrAk> widocznie przy instalacji dałes ze konto root ma byc zablokowane
<foreste> dziwne
<PoKrAk> nie dziwne
<foreste> bo nigdy tego niemialem
<PoKrAk> naucz sie z su i sudo korzystac z bezpieczeństwem dla systemu lepiej bedzie
<PoKrAk> bo sie patrzy co sie robi a nie na pamiec
<foreste> przeszlem na sid i rot zaczal swankowac
<foreste> root
<PoKrAk> nic ie szwankuje
<foreste> z konsoli
<PoKrAk> trylko dobra polityka bezp zastosowana
<PoKrAk> wez sudo su
<PoKrAk> pozniej passwd root
<PoKrAk> i po sprawie
<foreste> dzieki
<Wizard> java.lang.NullPointerException
<Wizard> i już mam co robić
<Wizard> \o/
<foreste> bawilem   sabayonem  na lapku
<foreste> twierdze jedna rzecz ;p
<Wizard> gentoo jest zjebane?
<foreste> najprotsza rzecz nim nie dziala ;p
<foreste> usb ;p
<Wizard> a co się dziwisz?
<Wizard> było se w kernelu włączyć
<PoKrAk> trza opokonfigurowac i juz problem nie do przejscia
<foreste> nawet bylo wlaczone ;p
<foreste> zawieszenie usb przy modemie i myszcze
<foreste> myszce
<foreste> fuj
<foreste> mosze nie ktore kanaly omijac bo pisze jak trolle ;p
<foreste> dam debiana na lapku
<foreste> i zastosuje dsdt co w sabayonie dalem
<foreste> i bedzie git
<Wizard> dsdt?
<foreste> tablica acpi
<foreste> zauwazylem  ze cieszko mi na innych systemach jest
<foreste> tzn na debianie jakos czuje pewnie
<Wizard> zrób se haiku ;P
<foreste> nawet opensuse przestalo mnie interesowac
<foreste> a 2 lata emu siedzialem naniej
<foreste> temu
<foreste> Wizard:  zrobie obraz partycji / z pc
<foreste> z debianem przezuce na lapka
<foreste> doinstaluje tylko oprzet do lapka
<foreste> i kernel poprawie
<PoKrAk> kernela do lapka nie trza poprawiac
<PoKrAk> mam na lapku debiana i jest ok
<foreste> wgram dsdt
<foreste> bo ma zrypane acpi
<foreste> PoKrAk:  mam w lapku dsdt kompilowane kompilatorem msft
<foreste> a trza dsdt intel
<foreste> dobra czas wywalic cache apt :)
<foreste> nazbieralo sie z polroku ;p
<karmelek> hah, moze robota bedzie :D
<winter> \o/
<winter> 13:37 < winter> \o/
<Nerihsa> 13:39
<Nerihsa> fail
<winter> failtimestamp
<TheNumb> 13:37 < winter> 13:37 < winter> \o/
<PoKrAk> [14:36:57] <TheNumb> 13:37 < winter> 13:37 < winter> \o/
<PoKrAk> o 3 sek zawczesnie
<TheNumb> 14:37 < TheNumb> 13:37 < winter> 13:37 < winter> \o/
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: rly?
<PoKrAk> przerobic mozn a czas mam debianowy wiec realy :)
<TheNumb> Na serwerze chyba mam po ntp więc really ;]
<PoKrAk> ja mam po ntp :)
<PoKrAk> wiec chyba nie realy
<PoKrAk> ale dyskusja onic :D
<Dreadlish> o/
<PoKrAk> ma ktos konfiguracje do X dla radeona 9550 zeby compiz działał
<PoKrAk> ??
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: bez konfiguracji działa
<PoKrAk> tak ale nie mam compiza
<PoKrAk> nie zarchiwizowałem sobie xorga z ubu :/ i teraz nie moge dojsc do ładu
<Matan[M]> bry
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: Witaj strudzony wędrowcze!
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: Jesteś w ciemnej karczmie, delikatne przyćmione światło świec pada na twarz karczmarza... [S]klep | [R]ozmowa | [W]yjdź
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: S
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: Chcesz pohandlować? [K]up | [S]przedaj | [W]yjdź
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: K
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: [1] Piwo +3HP - 10GOLD | [2] Wino +10MP - 100GOLD | [3]  +2AT/2MIN - 30GOLD | [W]yjdź
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: 2
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: Tracisz 100GOLD! | Otrzymujesz 1x Wino!
<mati75> tibia!
<TheNumb> mati75: fakaj się <:
<Matan[M]> mati75: co żeś o SUDzie powiedział?!
<Matan[M]> mati75: TheNumb ##mud-pl enjoy the game
<Quintasan> co to kur..
<Quintasan> bry
<kasztan85> siema
<EsmD> yo kasztan85
<maf2> Witam, mam taki problem karta sieciowa nie włącza mi się automatycznie muszę dać ifconfig eth0 up żeby wredna wstała
<ozil> edytuj plik w konsoli
<ozil> nano /etc/network/interface
<ozil> w wpisz tam tak auto eth0
<ozil> wiersz niżej
<maf2> ok
<ozil> iface eth0 inet dhcp lup static
<maf2> ok już spisuje
<ozil> a jezeli masz net z pppoe to w konsoli wydaj polecenie sudo pppoeconf eth0
<maf2> nie to pierwsze powinno działać
<ozil> oks masz po dhcp czyli przydziela ci neta automatycznie tak
<maf2> tak
<ozil> wykasowałeś wcześniejsze żeczy przed wpisaniem tych 2 nowych linjek tylko nie usuwaj auto lo
<ozil> auto lo
<ozil> iface lo inet loopback auto eth1
<ozil> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<ozil> auto lo
<ozil>  iface lo inet loopback auto eth1
<ozil>  iface eth1 inet dhcp
<maf2> po co dwa razy to sam ?:)
<ozil> sorki pomyliłem ja
<maf2> ok
<ozil> bo wsumie chciałem ci poprawić enter
<maf2> ok
<ozil> zrób sobie restart i sprawdź
<maf2> dobra dzięki zrobie restart i zobacze
<maf2> zw
<foreste> jebniety python ;p
<crusty> Monty Python nie jest zły
<crusty> no ale jebnięty
<foreste> Traceback (most recent call last):
<foreste>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<foreste>   File "/home/foreste/.blender/scripts/blender/yafaray_ui.py", line 93, in <module>
<foreste>     import yaf_export
<foreste> swietnie :E
<ozil> panowie mam taki problem zaktualizował mi się skype i nie działa mi kamerka dodam że moja kamerka to smartcam i w nim działa obraz z telefonu sprawdzałem jeszcze w programie cheess i też obraz jest w tym programie a w skype kamerke widzi jako /dev/video1 ale jest tylko czarny obraz
<ozil> maf2 i co dzała ?
<maf2> ozil: jest ok
<ozil> k
<maf2> dzięki za pomoc
<ozil> spox
<pklm> Znacie jakis dobry program edycji wideo?
<TheNumb> pklm: kdenlive
<TheNumb> pklm: iMovie, Sony Vegas
<TheNumb> Korzystałem z każdego z nich.
<pklm> A kazdy ma przejscia, jakies tytuly, itp?
<TheNumb> pklm: Sony Vegas -> Windows Only, iMovie -> OSX only, kdenlive jest na linucha
<pklm> to kdenlive, ale ma rozne efekty?
<Admc> Czy da się zrobić SWAP w pliku na Androidzie?
<Admc> w pamięci telefonu
<Admc> bo szkoda mi karty
<maf2> co oznacza @ przed nazwą pliku
<ntat> pklm, ma różne efekty
<maf2> w boot są takie pliki choćby
<ntat> i jest na razie chyba najlepszym nieliniowym edytorem wideo na ten system
<pklm> ntat: Gdzie on sie pojawia po zainstalowaniu? W zakladce programy> Dzwiek i Video go nie ma
<ntat> pklm, masz gnome?
<pklm> ntat: Wiesz, ja jakby zielony jestem w tym, raczej nie..
<ntat> To musisz przelogowować się albo z terminala wywołać. Po przelogowaniu już będzie na swoim miejscu:)
<ntat> ... na swoim czyli Dźwięk i Wideo
<ozil> dobra ponowie wina leży po stronie skype bo pożyczyłem sobie kamerkę creative system sam ją wykrył a skype jak zwykle kupa
<ntat> ozil, co próbujesz?
<TheNumb> ntat: masturbacji stopami
<ntat> TheNumb, nie Ciebie się pytałem ale miło, że informujesz czym aktualnie się zajmujesz:P
<kklimonda> skype nigdy nie potrafił sobie poradzić bez problemu z kamerą w Linuksie
<TheNumb> libv4l powinien to ogarnąć
<ntat> kklimonda, u mnie działa poprawnie. Mam Logitecha jakiegoś. Jak uruchomi się w Cheese, to w Skype też wykrywa;)
<ntat> oczywiście przez v4l
<maf2> ozil: ja mam creativa i taki skrót do tego
<maf2> bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<maf2> i działa
<kklimonda> ntat: no niestety to właśnie cały Linux: "u mnie działa" ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: zawsze są alternatywy (:
<ozil> dobra bo ja sawałem lib bez 32
<ozil> ws już testuje
<kklimonda> TheNumb: marne te alternatywy - i dla Linuksa, i dla Skype.
<TheNumb> ozil: ale ty masz i686 czy x86_64?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: czy ja wiem? OSX jak dla mnie to dobra alternatywa.
<maf2> no własnie ja to mam na 64 bitowym
<ozil>  git działa
<kklimonda> TheNumb: dla mnie nie, a ja prawie już w ogóle nic nie grzebię w systemie.
<ozil> ja też mam system 64 bitowy
<ozil> ale teraz muszę uruchomić smartcam
<kklimonda> Quintasan: Shuttleworth mówił w kuluarach, skąd planuje wziąść 200M użytkowników w 4 lata?
<ozil> bo ta kamerka jest porzyczona
<ozil> a swoją kamerke mam z noki 5800
<ozil>  x86_64
<ozil> hym co ciekawe to starsza wersja skype działała git z tym smartcam beż zadnych takich kobinacji
<kklimonda> ozil: jak popsuło się po aktualizacji Skype, to zainstaluj starszą wersję i sprawdź ponownie. Jeżeli działa, to to jest ich problem, i ich trzeba zapytać.
<ozil> dobra poszukam starszej wersji skype w sieci
<ozil> bo sprawdzałem tą z repo i tą ze strony skype
<ozil> albo potrzebna jest takie polecenie jak to co ty podałeś do tego creative
<kklimonda> polecenie jest zawsze takie samo
<ozil> muwie o tym ld_preload
<kklimonda> no to LD_PRELOAD jest zawsze taki sam, bez znaczenia jaka to kamera.
<ozil> acha no oks
<ozil> panowie jak uruchomić program przez konsole tak aby po zamknięciu konsoli program dalej działał ?
<kklimonda> program &
<ozil> nie działa
<ozil> mozna dalej pisać ale jak się zamknie to program też się zamyka
<Quintasan> kklimonda: nie wiem, nie byłem i się nie interesowałem
<Quintasan> na pytanie "Is Kubuntu blue-headed stepchild of Ubuntu" odpowiedział: "Kubuntu is tier 2 distribution" albo coś w tym stylu
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie byłeś na uds, czy na keynote shuttlewortha?
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUXB7VssM_g
<Quintasan> kklimonda: na UDSie byłem
<Quintasan> na Keynote też byłem
<Stirlitz> TheNumb++
<Quintasan> ale nie mówił skąd chce 200M użytkowników wziąść
<Quintasan> :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: co do Kubuntu: zawsze było wiadomo, że Ubuntu jest głównym celem.
<Stirlitz> wziąć! jeden i drugi :>
<Quintasan> kklimonda: aaa, bo Ty chyba nie wiesz o co chodzi z blue-headed stepchild
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ups
<Quintasan> wziąć*
<Quintasan> fix'd
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Niejaki Richard Johnson (nixternal), pewnego razu zapytał się Marka: "Why is Kubuntu treated as blue-headed stepchild of Ubuntu"
<kklimonda> no, pamiętam
<Quintasan> Nie pamiętam co dokładnie mu odpowiedział, ale zaraz potem w jednym z postów Marka było, że "some muppet calls Kubuntu a blue-headed stepchild"
<kklimonda> ech, Shuttleworth dobrze by zrobił określając jasno co planuje zrobić a nie rzucać hasłami i ogólnikami
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> o, kklimonda i Quintasan
<kklimonda> 6
<Kwpolska> xdg-screensaver?  tu też powinienem napisać `wielka kupa gówna; exit'
<Quintasan> Wizard: \o
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: jak zwykle na temat ;)
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: mówiłem sam do siebie
 * Kwpolska nie znosi xdg-open, ma fajnego patcha (xdg-open, wielka kupa gówna, copyright banda debili; exo-open $@; exit)
<BlessJah> 1
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: zamiast gadać głupoty wyslij im patcha
<kklimonda> (skoro u ciebie nie działa; u większości działa bez problemu)
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: xfce
<Quintasan> kklimonda: o, znalazłem
<Quintasan> kklimonda: na co w odpowiedzi jeden z developerów popełnił to
<Quintasan> http://www.shermann.name/2011/03/some-muppet-calls-kubuntu.html
<Quintasan> ale żarcie dobre
<TheNumb> Quintasan: dai
<Quintasan> TheNumb: UDSowskie żarcie dobre
<Quintasan> było
<TheNumb> Quintasan: byłeś na UDS?
<Quintasan> tak
<lisu> re
<lisu> każdy na mecza patrzy? tylko ja nie mam telewizji?
<kklimonda> mecza?
<kklimonda> ktoś gra? ;)
 * mati75 jest zbyt leniwy, żeby go włączyć
<lisu> lol podobnoj
<lisu> ja tam nie wiem, nogi mi w tyłek włażą po całym dniu
<bastetmilo> nie, no co jest z tym meczem?
<lisu> `g mecz 19.05.2011
<Przekliniak> lisu: iSport24.com - Transmisje na żywo - Dzisiaj: <http://isport24.com/pl/dzisiaj.html>
<lisu> bundesliga
<lisu> kurde, myslalem ze cos innego
<bastetmilo> lech poznan z niemcami. dlatego nikt w kilzone nie gra.
<lisu> bastetmilo: co to to kilzone?
<lisu> `g killzone
<Przekliniak> lisu: Killzone - Home page: <http://www.killzone.com/>
<lisu> bastetmilo: to to coś takiego jak combat arms?
<lisu> to czasem nie jest na play station?
<bastetmilo> jest
 * lisu nie ma play station
 * lisu miał kiedyś nintendo
<lisu> kurde pograł by w takie mario bros
<firemark> lisu: w oryginalne :P
<lisu> firemark: mowa, na te stare joysticki, kurde, musze poszukać jakiego NES'a czy cos.
<firemark> lisu: tylko na allegro znajdziesz, na targach juz nie
 * lisu poinstalował, tera rebootuje
<TheNumb> DSo2niHzPt0/zf5eRhKq3sKzlzliSaSiivqIxUUoxVkjEKKK
<TheNumb> To podobno jest obrazek
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Jak go odkodować? :<
<kklimonda> TheNumb: normalnie - jak to jest obrazek, to masz pewnie także napisane czym jest zakodowany.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie mam nic powiedzianego :<
<qermit> TheNumb: a to nie jest base64?
<Dreadlish> jest
<Dreadlish> wygląda
<TheNumb> Po zdekodowaniu dupa
<qermit> obrasek 6x6 pixli?
<TheNumb> Nie wiem co to za syf
<TheNumb> Nieważne.
<Stirlitz> hmm niby banalne te launchery unitowe
<Stirlitz> ale coś nie tak
<kklimonda> nie działają w 100% poprawnie
<jacekowski> to jest base64
<Stirlitz> kklimonda,
<Stirlitz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34597/how-do-i-make-a-custom-launcher-for-terminal-applications
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3rz7vxk> (at askubuntu.com)
<Stirlitz> i działa bez problemu, ale...
<Stirlitz> zamiast przybywać okien na tym aktywatorze przybywa następna ikona terminala i tam sie grupują
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: to dodawaj je do jednego pliku .desktop
<Stirlitz> ale one są w jednym...
<Stirlitz> pewnie źle tłumaczę
<kklimonda> no to pewnie jest jakiś limit.
<kklimonda> ile się ich mieści?
<kklimonda> cały ekran, ew. jakaś okrągła liczba?
<Stirlitz> mam kilkanaście ale nie o to chodzi
<Stirlitz> nawet uruchamiajac prawoklikiem jeden pojawia się niżej laucher gnome terminala i tam się grupuja nastepne uruchamiana
<Stirlitz> ne
<kklimonda> no to pewnie bug, zgłoś
<kklimonda> ja teraz unity nie mam, bo mi terminal spowalniał ;)
<kklimonda> w sumie nie przez unity jako takie, a przez compiza
<Stirlitz> nie bedę bugów zgłaszał bo instrukcji jeszcze nie czytałem :)
<lisu> kurde, poinstalowałem debianka, ale skubaniec coś mi nie współgra z wygaszaniem laptopa, wygasić wygasi, ale nie wybudzi.
<Stirlitz> to cos nowego, zainstaluj potato on sobie poradzi, nic nie będzie ;)
<lisu> brb
<kklimonda> coś w tym jest ;)
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
 * Mike_St cze
<winter> o/
<Stirlitz> ktoś uzywa kindle? warto?
<Stirlitz> buhehe
<Stirlitz> Aktualnie złodziejami naszej własności intelektualnej są:
<Stirlitz> 13deals_eu
<Stirlitz> oleczka_166
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-20
<manio> spierdalam o/
<winter> :-((
<Wizard> cześć
<czester> Siema
<PoKrAk> jo
<tar-gz> Cześć. Korzystał ktoś z Was z Meego?
<PoKrAk> nie
<tar-gz> Podobno jest polski suport. Zaraz się przekonamy.
<Wizard> ja korzystałem
<Wizard> jest chujowe
<karmelek> tar-gz: nie warto
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz> Bawił się ktoś z Was serwerem ts?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: teamspeaka?
<michalos> witam serdecznie;)
<DaZ> herzlich willkommen!
<michalos> czy ktoś korzystał z Was internetu mobilnego przez bluetooth? na ubuntu;p w sensie ze telefon jako modem;)
<michalos> jest to wykonalne pod ubuntu
<michalos> ?
<michalos> bo pod Winzgroza smiga;)
<BlessJah> michalos: http://tinyurl.com/3zbx65r
<BlessJah> michalos: tutaj pisza ze jest wykonalne
<lisu> re
<Dreadlish> o/
<foreste> hi
<TheNumb> \o/
<manio> nie wiecie czy windows 7, bez użycia zewnętrznych narzędzi, potrafi zmienić rozmiar partycji bez utraty danych?
<qermit> potrafi
 * spass by odmówił 3 zdrowaśki przed próbowaniem czegoś takiego
<manio> ok dzięki
<gjm> Bry
<m477> juwe juwe
<m477> juwe juwe
<termi> uzywa ktos ktorrenta?
<en0x> ktorrent smierdzi
<termi> no to czego mam uzywac
<termi> ?
<shiira> tixati
<en0x> utorrenta
<en0x> ;d
<termi> a jest na ubuntu?
<en0x> chgw
<en0x> ;D
<en0x> ja uzywam rtorrent na linuksie
<termi> nie moge cos tego rtorenta
<termi> pisze mi ze nie moze czytac pliku .rtorrent.rc
<termi> zrobilem go jest w katalogu domowym
<termi> i dalej lipa
<Admc> Debian mnie dobija
<Admc> jedyna dystrybucja linuxa w które nie działa mi mysz i klawiatura
<m477> zaraz bede miec pizze :D
<en0x> i?
<Drathir> termi: Deluge sprobuj
<Drathir> termi: wersja konsolowa tez nie jest taka zla
<mati75> Admc: testing?
<Admc> ta
<Admc> ale już naprawiłem
<Admc> chwila pogooglowania i działa
<mati75> rm -rf /run
<mati75> i działa
<mati75> dzisiaj w unstablu naprawili
<Admc> ale to nie powinno tak być
<Admc> w sidzie to rozumiem, ale w testing?
<mati75> wejdzie za 10 dni
<Admc> czegoś takiego nie powinni do testinga puścić.
<Kwpolska> Admc: to debian
<foreste> jak zaprogramowac klawisze myszy w linux ?
<foreste> model x7 x760 blue fire oscar
<Matan[M]> bry
<Matan[M]> co zaproponujecie na NET-INSTALL pod maszynę CPU700mhz RAM128mb HDD10gb
<Admc> Windows 98 SE
<Admc> :P
<Admc> Zarzuć cokolwiek z IceWM/Fluxboxem
<Matan[M]> Admc: swoją drogą... taki system i stał kiedyś :)
<buharin> sudo echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/watchdog
<buharin> bash: /proc/sys/kernel/watchdog: Brak dostępu
<buharin> ktoś podpowie jak to zrobić?
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> sudo bash -c "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/watchdog"
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ale po co mieszasz z watchdogiem?
<buharin> bo oprofile korzysta z tego timera
<buharin> i musze go wylaczyc
<buharin> :D
<buharin> jacekowski, wlaczenie to 1?
<jacekowski> watchdog jest domyslnie wylaczony
<jacekowski> chyba ze cos go uzywa
<jacekowski> to sie wlacza
<buharin> u mnie domyslnie wlaczony jest
<buharin> chyba dziala :P
<jarek> czesc
<buharin> jacekowski, watchdog jest jakos potrzebny do dzialania?
<buharin> jacekowski, czy mam po pracy przywrocic go echo 1
<jarek> jaki jest nalepszy sposob na zamiane Caps Locka z ESC pod tty oraz Xami?
<buharin> jarek, wyciagnij Cacs Locka srubokretem albo widelcem i zamien z esc
<jarek> w Ubuntu 10.10 bylo okno "Keyboard Layout Options" w ktorym mozna to bylo wyklikac
<buharin> : D
<jarek> ale wyglada ze wywalili ta funkcje w Gnome3
<jacekowski> buharin: watchdog sam sie zalacza jak jakis program go zaczyna uzywac
<buharin> jacekowski, to co moze uzywac watchdoga skoro sie wlacza przy starcie?
<buharin> jacekowski, chyba boot
<jacekowski> cholera wie
<buharin> a co on robi ogolnie zlicza takty jakies czy jak?
<buharin> cycle znaczy
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> on jest kopany co jakis czas przez program
<jacekowski> i jak nie bedzie kopany odpowiednio czesto to zrestartuje komputer
<jacekowski> chociaz to zalezy od konkretnych ustawien
<Matan[M]> coś ubu 11.04 dobrych opinii nie zebrało... na distrowatch ubu i mint mają spadek a deb, arch wzrost :P ludzie widać jednak wolą gnome od unity :P
<jarek> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/make-rm-move-files-to-trash-instead-of.html
<winter> o/
<jarek> czy to dobry pomysl aby ustawic zastapic "rm" na "trash-put"?
<jarek> chyba nie popsuje to zadnych skryptow?
<BlessJah> to zalezy
<BlessJah> ale może popsuć
<BlessJah> ja bym się raczej nauczył trash-put zamiast zastepowac
<jarek> trash-put troche za dlugie jest
<jarek> moze usawie alias na "trash" albo "del"
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: no tak, szczególnie, że Mint nie używa Unity.
<DaZ> no i generalnie distrowatch nie jest jakims najlepszym miernikiem tego :f
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: minta dawno już nie wydawali :P
<Matan[M]> teraz ma być z gnome 3 :P a to się niektórym pewnie nie uśmiecha
<kklimonda> zresztą o czym my mówimy
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: o cyckach?
<kklimonda> unity i gnome-shell nie podobają się jakiemuś ułamkowi użytkowników
<Matan[M]> :)
<kklimonda> niech to będzie nawet co dziesiąty
<kklimonda> to kurde, promil użytkowników komputerów? who cares
<Matan[M]> tysz prafta
<jarek> kklimonda: tu nie chodzi raczej o gust, Gnome Shell jest po prostu nieuzywalne
<jarek> Unity jeszcze nie testowalem, ale tez wyglada na to ze nie da sie na tym pracowac
 * Matan[M] nie potestował nawet 11.04 z gnome bo mu nie ruszyło na jego sprzęcie najnowsze ubu :/
<kklimonda> to nie używaj, nikt ci nie karze.
<kklimonda> jak masz antyczny sprzęt, albo nie potrafisz zmienić przyzwyczajeń to używaj do końca świata gnome2, kde3, albo jakiegoś fluxboksa
<en0x> ja jakos pracuje na codzien z gnome3 i jest super
<jarek> najlepsze srodowisko graficzne z jakim mialem do czynienia to powloka Windows98 (wcale nie trolluje)
<jarek> po
<jarek> po Win98 byly juz tylko same zbedne bajery
<Admc> Win98 miał beznadziejne menu start
<jarek> Admc: o wiele bardziej intuicyjne niz w innych desktopach, mogles edytowac menu poprzez "przeciagnij i upusc"
<jarek> pod Linuksem mamy pliki .desktop i jeden wielki balagan
<Admc> No i musiałeś pół godziny szukać programu zanim go uruchomisz
<Admc> Ja używam menu Cardapio i bardzo sobie chwalę
<kklimonda> nie mamy bałaganu, po prostu "menu start" (i jego gnomowy odpowiednik) nie służy do odpalania często używanch aplikacji.
<morfeusz888_> cze
<kklimonda> te przeciągasz na panel, pasek, albo tak jak w unity/gnome-shell na launcher
<jarek> czy gnome3 juz nie konfiguruje sie za pomoca gconf-editora?
<jarek> wyglada ze wymyslili nastepny system konfiguracyjny
<kklimonda> gsettings
<Matan[M]> dont look behind of you! poppy seed eye is watching you now!
<jarek> a wiec teraz aplikacje gnomowe beda trzymaly pliki konfiguracyjne w trzech roznych miescach:
<jarek> - w gconf-editorze (xml)
<jarek> - w plikach rc (plain text)
<jarek> - w gsettings (co to wlasciwie jest?)
<kklimonda> nie, aplikacje gnomowe będą trzymały pliki w jednym miejscu
<jarek> kklimonda: migracja na gsettings zapewne zajmie kilka lat...
<kklimonda> a dzięki temu, ze GSettings jest częścią GLib to w końcu większość aplikacji korzystających z glib będzie z tego korzystać.
<kklimonda> jarek: prawie wszystkie projekty spod parasola gnome zostały przepisane już.
<jarek> ale po co wlasciwie jest potrzebny Gsettings
<jarek> prawie wszystkie inne aplikacje trzymaja dane w plain text albo xml w katalogu .config/
<jarek> dlaczego Gnome nie moze tego zrobic?
<kklimonda> bo plain text się do tego nie nadaje
<Quintasan> \o
<kklimonda> xml tak samo
<kklimonda> zresztą gsettings != dconf
<kklimonda> nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie napisać backend dla gsettings który będzie trzymał konfigurację w plikach tekstowych.
<Quintasan> no i skopali imo
<kklimonda> ale to i tak głupie
<Quintasan> kolejna fragmentacja w konfiguracji
<Quintasan> czemu to z dconfa nie może korzystać po prostu?
<kklimonda> bo dzięki temu będzie można napisać backend korzystający z rejestru windows na przykład
<kklimonda> tzn. już chyba napisano nawet
<Quintasan> czyli GSettings to warstwa abstrakcyjna?
<kklimonda> mhm
<jarek> kklimonda: z plikami w plain text jest tylko jeden problem - nie sa w zaden sposob ustandaryzowane
<Quintasan> a, myślałem że kolejny gówniany format trzymania configów
<Kwpolska> jarek: csv [solved]
<kklimonda> jarek: nie, jest ich więcej
<jarek> kklimonda: ale za to o wszystko jest o wiele bardziej przejrzyste
 * Kwpolska lubi pliki ini
<kklimonda> jarek: są przede wszystkim strasznie wolne
<jarek> kklimonda: przeciez ustawienia sa zazwyczaj wczytywane tylko raz - przy starcie programu
<jarek> kklimonda: ile zajmuje sparsowanie jedengo pliku tekstowego? kilka milisekund?
<kklimonda> jarek: ale tych programów startuje kilkadziesiąt przy ładowaniu systemu
<kklimonda> jarek: i każdy musi wczytać 1kB plik tekstowy
<kklimonda> i dysk zaczyna skakać głowicą
<jarek> kklimonda: to, ze Gnome uruchamia kilkadziesiat demonow to juz inny problem
<kklimonda> a potem, przy zapisywaniu, trzeba zrobić jeszcze fsynca by nie stracić jego zawartości - znów spowalniając wszystko.
<kklimonda> no i to nie byłoby tak, że każdy program parsuje jeden plik
<kklimonda> bo tych plików byłoby przynajmniej kilka
<jarek> kklimonda: jakos takie kobyly jak Apache czy PHP trzymaja konfiguracje w plikach tekstowych, Gnome tez by mogl
<kklimonda> jarek: ale demony pracują na innych założeniach.
<termi> korzystal ktos z komendy photorec
<termi> jaka jest skutecznosc odzyskiwania ?
<jarek> czy Gnome Shell nie uzywa ponadth JSON do przechowywania konfiguracji? :D
<Kwpolska> jarek: gnome shell ssie, zeby czegokolwiek uzywal
<kklimonda> jarek: nie używa
<Kwpolska> ssie zbyt mocno*
<Skrzyp> No wreszcie!!!!
 * Skrzyp wrócił do środowiska naturalnego.
<Kwpolska> czyli do gnome2?
<Skrzyp> Kwpolska: nie, do Linux'a
<Skrzyp> Przez pewnien czas byłem na NothingOS łamane przez Windows 2k
<Skrzyp> A teraz wreszcie mam kontakt ze światem.
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: do normalnego tzn? ty się w jakiś patologicznych obracasz? :P
<Skrzyp> Chyba się pomyliłem przy wyborze mirrora do Archa, bo się zasysa z prędkością ślimaka idącego pod stromą górkę.
<Skrzyp> Matan[M]: Nom, w bezGNU/Linux'owych
<Skrzyp> Czyli patologia... :P
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: eee myślałem że jakaś pedofilia czy coś :>
<Skrzyp> "Lol, jaka patola!" ? ;)
<foreste> dobry pomysl zeby dac pod mysze szklo ?
<foreste> tzn szybe
<Skrzyp> zalezy co podszybą
<Skrzyp> %pod
<foreste> blacha
<Skrzyp> a to luz
<foreste> biorko metalowe
<Matan[M]> foreste: na dziewczynie lecącej na samochody raczej będzie niewygodnie
<Matan[M]> no chyba że nadgarstek o cycki opierasz :P
<Skrzyp> hehehe
<Skrzyp> na czarnym nie mozna
<Matan[M]> albo jej myszką jeździsz
<Skrzyp> wiec jak nie bedzie murzynka, to ok
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: może być czarnooka, czarno włosa byle nie czarnoskóra :D
<Skrzyp> hehhe
<Skrzyp> no chyba, ze ma dlugie wlosy...
<Skrzyp> Ja miałem podkładkę pod mysz czarną z logiem Logitecha... masakra.
<foreste> mam mysz laserowa
<Matan[M]> podkładka jest dla pedałów
<foreste> i po metalu malowanym farba ladnie chodzi
 * Matan[M] śmiga myszką po blacie biurka
<Matan[M]> czasem po kolanie jak ma za daleko
<foreste> ale czy mi slizgacze szybciej rzetrza
<foreste> mam 3 pary na wymiane
<Skrzyp> jak o kamieniu bys jezdzil, to tak
<foreste> metal malowany gladki ;p
<foreste> TZN CHYBA ALUMINUM
<foreste> lub jakas blacha
<foreste> moge zapomniec ?
<Enlik> Matan[M]: wreszcie żeś wziął i zainstalował tego Dropboksa ;>
<m477> jak sie nazywa ten program co go daja zamiast gimpa?
<Enlik> Cieszy mnie to
<foreste> o podkadce
<Enlik> Dodatkowe bity drogą nie chodzą (i mamy obaj), jeśli jeszcze w ogóle pamiętasz, o co chodziło
<Matan[M]> Enlik: od zawsze miałem postawionego... a co?
<Enlik> Matan[M]: dopiero niedawno pokazalo się, że *zainstalowałeś*(
<Enlik> Wcześniej nie - nie wiem dlaczego
<Matan[M]> Enlik: też nie wiem...
<Enlik> Matan[M]: ale robiłeś coś z DB ostatnio?
<Enlik> W sensie np. wczoraj
<Enlik> Nie ma to znaczenia, ale z ciekawości tak
<maf2> ktoś się zna na kompilacji jądra bo mam małe błedy :D
<Matan[M]> Enlik: zmiana systemu
<maf2> Pierwszy to undefined video mode number: 305
<Enlik> Matan[M]: no i reinstalacja aplikacji. Z jakiegoś powodu widocznie wcześniej nie zarejestrował tego
<Enlik> 55,9% zużycie ;)
<maf2> a drugi kernel panic - not syncing: vps: unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(3,2)
<Enlik> To drugie - IMO brak wkompilowanego systemu plików jaki masz na / w jądro, można też zrobić initramfs
<m477> jak odtworzyc plik video, zeby moc przegladac klatki?
 * Matan[M] na dropbox ma na razie 3GB, 5,6% wykorzystane
<maf2> Enlik: a pierwsze
<Enlik> Nie wiem, wpisz ten komunikat w wyszukiwarkę, to może coś znajdziesz
<maf2> najpierw zobacz z tym systemem plików
<maf2> root
<maf2> a to nie to okienko
<maf2> sory
<Enlik> :S
<lisu_> re
<m477> WINE domyslnie otwiera mi wszystkie pliki graficzne, w preferowanych programach nie da sie tego zmienic, co z tym zrobic?
<lisu_> m477: gconf-editor?
<m477> hm
<m477> lisu_: nie ogarniam troche co mam z tym zrobic
<Enlik> Nautilus czy co tam masz → prawoklik na pliku → preferencje, w czym otworzyc
<m477> o dzieki znalazlem
<szymon_g> witam
<Enlik> Bry
<Dreadlish> wieczór
<lisu_> Enlik: faktycznie, tak też można x) :D hehe
<Enlik> lisu_: o tych preferencjach, w jakim programie coś ma się otworzyć?
<Enlik> No tak, tylko to napisalem po Twoim przyjsciu, wiec tak. Ano, da się ;)
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie jak włączyć okienkową wersję (UI) Mupen64Plus? po update mam tylko konsolową :/
 * Enlik nie ma pojęcia co to, ale by sprawdził z --help albo w menu aplikacji
<Enlik> Hm, mniej wiecej widze co to, być może gui startuje dopiero jak startujesz to co chcesz wystartować
<Enlik> Czyli jakiś argument odpowiedni
<Enlik> Jak na zdjęciu: http://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/
 * lisu otwiera browara
<szymon_g> panowie, znacie moze jakas mp3jke o solidnej konstrukcji i dlugim czasie dzialania na baterii?
<jacekowski> nokia n900
<foreste> ta z chin ;p
<szymon_g> witaj jacekowski. no, moze cos bardziej porecznego (i tanszego)?
<foreste> nokia 3110c
<jacekowski> creative robi dosyc dobre sprzety
<szymon_g> o odtwarzacz mp3 glownie mi chodzi, mam juz telefon
<foreste> nowsze tel noki to shit ;p
<jacekowski> creative muvo
<jacekowski> nie jestem pewien czy te dalej robia
<jacekowski> ale to solidne male i proste
<szymon_g> mialem takiego, 2gb
<jacekowski> skonczyli robic je w 2009
<szymon_g> strasznie powolne kopiowanie bylo, chyba usb1 badz 1.1
<szymon_g> ocipiec szlo przy kopiowaniu czegos wiecej niz 200mb
<jacekowski> je zaczeli robic jak jeszcze usb2.0 nie bylo
<jacekowski> jak sie pisze po polsku?
<m477> ma ktos pomysl jak zrobic labview na ubuntu?
<jacekowski> hmmm
<m477> na wine mi errorem jakims sypie
<jacekowski> m477: pffff
<jacekowski> m477: i prawidlowo
<jacekowski> m477: jest natywny labview
<m477> jacekowski: czemu?
<m477> jacekowski: masz jakis pomysl?
<jacekowski> jest natywny labview
<jacekowski> uzywaj natywnego
<m477> jacekowski: mowisz o wersji na linuxa?
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> tylko zeby z oficialnej strony pobrac trzeba specialne konto miec
<m477> a z torrentow nie moge pobiera
<m477> c
<jacekowski> to masz problem
<jacekowski> nie uzywaj pirata
<firemark> m477: czy twoj nick to takze m77 ?
<m477> firemark: nie
<firemark> hm, to na rotflcopterze najwyrazniej jest ktos inny
<Nerihsa> nie kumam tego z roflcoptera
<Nerihsa> wytlumaczy mi ktos? :,
<m477> firemark: zapewne
<m477> jacekowski: nalezy mi sie bo jestem studentem, a ze wymagaja rejestracji z sieci uczelnianej co 30 dni to inna sprawa...
<jacekowski> to sciagaj z sieci uczelnianej
<jacekowski> i do czego ci to labview w ogole
<m477> jacekowski: nawet w trialach nie majawersji na linuxa :< nie chce mi sie tachac kompa tylko po to zeby miec oryginalna wersje jak moge pirata pobrac ~~
<m477> jacekowski: chce sie pobawic bramkami logicznymi
<jacekowski> to zainstaluj windowsa
<m477> mam
<m477> na windowsie
<m477> a na wirtualnej maszynie wolno mi chodzi
<m477> ale chyba nie bedzie wyboru
<szymon_g> wiec zainstaluj na "normalnej" windzie. co za problem ;)?
<szymon_g> (tak, wiem, refleks...)
<m477> i bede resetowac komputer tylko po to zeby labview odpalic ~~
<konradb> o/
<m477> bez sensu
<jacekowski> szymon_g: czy probowales uzywac polskich literek ostatnio?
<jacekowski> bo alt+a mi na win7 nie dziala
<szymon_g> ą ą ą
<szymon_g> no, kurde, mi też nie działa ;)
<Przem> Witajcie zainstalowalem sabayon to lest super i nawet mikrofom wbudowany w kamerke z microsoftu dziala :)
<Przem> z gnome wyglada prawie jak ubuntu
<TheNumb> Przem: FAJNIE. MASZ COŚ JESZCZE DO DODANIA? ;]
 * szymon_g myka zjesc cos
<TheNumb> szymon_g: smacznego :<
<szymon_g> dzieki TheNumb, wcinajac kurczakoburgera bede myslal o tobie ;)
<TheNumb> szymon_g: nom nom :O
<TheNumb> Cholery z allegro, przysłali mi klucz do sc i battle.net nie chce mi go łyknąć :<
<TheNumb> Będę musiał jutro kogoś opierdzielić...
<ozil> witam panowie pytanie brzmi jakie szanse ma policja w roższyfrowaniu haseł do kontenerów truecrypt ?
<ozil> i co grozi za posiadanie na dysku plików chronionych prawem autorskim na własny urzytek
<jacekowski> ozil: bicie slownikiem ortograficznym po glowie
<jacekowski> i ty chyba glupi jestes ze policja bedzie truecrypta lamac
<ozil> to nie jest smieszne dzis kryminalni zabrali mi pc i netbooka
<jacekowski> jebna pala po dupie dwa razy i sam podasz haslo
<jacekowski> najwyrazniej zasluzyles
<ozil> gz modrosci twych
<ozil> bb
<jacekowski> policja nie zabiera niewinnym komputerow
<foreste> ozil:  co nabroiles ?
<m477> uzywa ktos virtualboxa?
<ozil> ja właśnie nie wiem ale w moim mieście złapali 2 gnojków za kradziesz internetu timplusa i wpadli mi po koma że moge coś z tym mieć wspulnego jak za małolata dałem im się we znaki to może wiesz jakiś rewanż z ich strony
<ozil> a mam od nich neta w nowym mieszkaniu bo tylko oni tu działają ale nie mam nic sobie do zarzucenia
<ozil> wcześnije po timplusie na stary mieszkaniu miałem 4 lata netie
<Enlik> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<szymon_g> witam ponownie
<soee> hej, uzywa ktos z was kde ?
<foreste> ja
<foreste> ma ktos mega szybki net ?
<foreste> lub neo
<foreste> Źródło: http://www.x7.cn/en/driver/X7%20Oscar%20Mouse%20Editor_V11.01V27.zip
<foreste> Cel: /home/foreste/Pobieranie/X7 Oscar Mouse Editor_V11.01V27.zip
<foreste> Rozmiar: 27,2 MB (28511219 bajtów)
<foreste> Pobrano: 85 KB (86851 bajtów)
<foreste> moze mi ktos to sciagnac i wzucic na speedyshare ?
<foreste> bo mi sciaga to 1h taki niski transfer jest na tej stronie
<foreste> tfu 17h przy 1 mb laczu
<soee> foreste: jakie distro >
<foreste> debian sid
<soee> foreste:  a jaka wersja kde ?
<foreste> kde 4.4 ;p
<soee> a ok :) mnie ciekawi czy wyglad okien (karty obok kontolek) sa wbudowane w kde 4.6 czy to jakas modyfikacja -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59cG48pUAuA
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-21
<szymon_g> zegnam
<grappas> l
<EsmD> zyje ktos?
<m477h3w> y
<EsmD> Wie ktos co to za port 13067? Firewall ciagle mi o blokuje (Aplikacja: Windows Operating System  // UDP  // Port zrodlowy & IP: Rozne  //  Port docelowy: 13067 )
<EsmD> co 3s-7s to napiernicza
<m477h3w> juwe
<m477h3w> juwe
<gjm> Bry
<Matan[M]> bry
<krzakx> cholera, czy ktos wie jak wymusisc zeby google szukal mi tylko na stronach PL ?
<krzakx> mam problem ponieważ koszystam z anglojezycznego menu, i wiekszosc wynikow dostaje na anglojezycznych stronach
<mati75> w ustawienich google ustaw
<Kwpolska> krzakx: wcale
<krzakx> ?
<Kwpolska> krzakx: polski internet ssie
<morfeusz888_> cze
<DaZ> ano ssie.
<DaZ> same polaczki w nim >:
<DaZ> rosyjskie internety lubie
<DaZ> tylko strasznie po rosyjsku są :f
<Dreadlish> o/
<gronx> witam, ktoś z was robił może prywatną chmurę obliczeniową? Chcę to sobie zrobić, konkretnie na ubuntu server chcę to mieć ale nie wiem jak się za to zabrać, szukam w necie ale nie mogę znaleźć poradnika żadnego (chyba, że ślepy z ranca jestem)
<Dreadlish> ubuntu server?
<Dreadlish> debiana zainstaluj ;d
<gronx> Dreadlish, pomogłeś mi z tą chmurą :P
<morfeusz888_> jeżeli się nie mylę to Ubuntu server ma specjalną aplikację do tworzenia chmur obliczeniowych
<morfeusz888_> ale nie wiem jak się dokładnie nazywa
<Dreadlish> gronx: wygoogluj beowulfa
<gronx> morfeusz888_, właśnie też słyszałem, że ma tylko nazwy nie mogę przypomnieć sobie :/
<morfeusz888_> gronx, masz nazwę
<morfeusz888_> Eucalyptus
<jacekowski> gronx: wiesz ze musisz miec cos do uruchamiania na tej chmurze
<gronx> jacekowski, ano
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Matan[M]> Nerihsa: happy armagedon day
<SeViq> cześć
<morfeusz888_> siema
<SeViq> wiadomo kiedy wyjdzie 11.04 po polsku?
<SeViq> bo na stronie ubuntu.pl jest tylko 10.10
<SeViq> a jak wyhooglowalem to tylko jakieś lubuntu, xubuntu etc.
<morfeusz888_> chodzi ci o Ubuntu 11.04 z językiem polskim czy o remix
<SeVens> czy z eng wersji ubuntu można łatwo zrobić pl?
<BlessJah> tak
<SeVens> więc nie ma różnicy czy zainstapuje pl czy ptzerobie engk
<SeVens> ?
<SeVens> przepraszam że tak piszę, ale piszę z telefonu
<SeVens> BlessJah
<BlessJah> nie, nie ma, podczas instalacji ubuntu pyta się jaki chcesz mieć język
<BlessJah> ale jeśli zainstalujesz angielski a potem wejdziesz w ustawieniach i wybierzesz polski
<BlessJah> dostaniesz to samo, tylko bedziesz musial sciagnac paczki jezykowe, ktore by sie sciagaly podczas instalacji
<BlessJah> pojawi sie ostrzezenie o niekompletnej obsludze jezyka, z pytaniem czy sciagnac potrzebne pakiety, wtedy klikasz tak i ci sciaga
<SeVens> ok
<SeVens> dzięki wielkie
<BlessJah> jaka jest ikona menegera plikow?
<BlessJah> katalog? czy coś innego?
<SeVens> jutro sprawdze czy mi działa na moim kompie
<BlessJah> działa
<SeVens> teraz nie jestem u siebie
<BlessJah> działa
<SeVens> no nie wiem
<SeVens> mam laptopa który z automatu dostal 64 bitową 7 wina
<SeViq> chyba sobie kupię ta flexible klawiaturę
<SeViq> siema
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Matan[M]> happy furryday
<DaZ> furfag friday jest we friday
<DaZ> :f
<Matan[M]> friday! friday! friday! fun! fun! fun!
<winter> o/
<foreste> czesc
<BlessJah> mam png z jedną warstwą wypełnioną kolorem
<BlessJah> półprzezroczystą
<BlessJah> jak określić stopien przezroczystosci?
<Caemyr> !utf8
<Caemyr> !utf-8
<BlessJah> żółwiątko
<Caemyr> PushUpek: help
<Caemyr> aaa
<Caemyr> thx
<Nerihsa> utf8 to nie tylko pl znaki... 私はパンケーキが好き
<Nerihsa> tudziez Я люблю блины
<bastetmilo> 你好
<crusty> ąę¹²³¼™⅞ĦJª&ºŃ°±‘
<Nerihsa> ʍoǝɯ
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: happy caturday korde
<bastetmilo> a to dziś nie ma być ten koniec świata?
<lisu> bastetmilo: jak odetną internet to dopiero jest koniec swiata x)
<Nerihsa> no jak to tak, caturday jest
<DaZ> eh, musze ten rosyjski wydumać bardziej
<DaZ> >:
 * hawaii wita się ze wszystkimi uniżenie
<DaZ> sup.
<hawaii> jak to jest z tęczowymi tablicami?
<BlessJah> hawaii: windowsowe złamiesz, linuksy zazwyczaj solą
<DaZ> imo to pebkace nie solą
<hawaii> ok, ale jak je stworzyć?
<BlessJah> hawaii: masz złe zamiary, nie pomogę ci
<hawaii> żadne złe zamiary
<hawaii> od wczoraj mam 3 kompy w domu
<hawaii> mam sieć
<hawaii> i chcę zobaczyć czy sposób jaki wymyśliłem jest dobry
<hawaii> nic więcej
<BlessJah> będziesz włamywal się do wlasnej sieci uzywajac teczowych tablic
<hawaii> udam, że nie znam klucza
<hawaii> ;)
<hawaii> lekkie rozdwojenie jaźni
<BlessJah> jakie zabezpieczenia?
<hawaii> WPA
<BlessJah> WPA2 daj
<BlessJah> i ci już nie wbiją
<hawaii> nie mam możliwości WPA2
<jacekowski> BlessJah: windowsowe hasla tez sa bezpieczne
<jacekowski> BlessJah: te nowe
<jacekowski> BlessJah: od NT
<BlessJah> jacekowski: NT?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja łamałem te z XP tęczówkami
<jacekowski> to widocznie miales wlaczony support dla starych hashy
<BlessJah> defaultowe ustawienia
<BlessJah> nie bawilem sie
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<hawaii> a linuksowe czym się różnią od windowsowych?
<BlessJah> hawaii: na wikipedi masz ładnie opisane
<soee> potrzebny mi ktos kto uzywa kde 4.6 :)
 * DaZ uzywa
<soee> DaZ, dziala ci kpackagekit ?
<DaZ> e, ale bez ubuntu >:
<soee> -.-
<DaZ> ale pewnie by mi działał.
<DaZ> zem sobie zbudował i nawet działa
<DaZ> :3
<Matan[M]> czy ktoś z was używa modemu AnyData Adu 770 pod lin?
<m477h3w> o/
<SeViq> siema
<Nerihsa> meow
<bsg> witam
<bsg> mam problem z vpn, nie widaæ mojego hosta po adresie z vpn
<bsg> dochodza pakiety, ale tcpdump nie pokazuje zadnego response
<Enlik> Czy to jest właściwie możliwe, abych ustawił w GNOME terminalu, jakiego programu ma użyć do otwierania odnośników?…
<Wieslaw> dzien dobry
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Wieslaw> mam problem z gnomad-em i potrzeba mi drobnej pomocy
<Nerihsa> a wiec
<TheNumb> Wieslaw: co to za twór?
<Wieslaw> zarwalem dwie noce siedzac nad tym problemem
<Nerihsa> TheNumb: gnomowe costam do playerkow creativa
<Wieslaw> mianowicie mam mp3 x-fi
<Wieslaw> mozna tu wklejac logi
<Wieslaw> ?
<TheNumb> Wieslaw: na wklej.org albo gdzie indziej
<Nerihsa> na wklej.org
<Wieslaw> oki chwilka
<Nerihsa> i podaj link
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: a po co link? :<
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: przecież to można z fusów wywróżyć
<TheNumb> Phi :<
<Nerihsa> TheNumb: nie pijam kawy
<Wieslaw> http://wklej.org/id/533146/
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: w herbacie też są fusy
<Nerihsa> Wieslaw: wlozyles mp3 do usb i zamontowales?
<Wieslaw> serio na gogle przerobilem wszystkie tematy na ubuntu 9-ce dzialalo wszystko swietnie a teraz podpinam i patrze nie dziala
<Wieslaw> tak
<Wieslaw> sek w tym ze po zamontowaniu
<Wieslaw> nie widze plikow w mp3
<Wieslaw> na amorak-u mozna normalnie sluchac muzyki
<Wieslaw> w dodatku we wlasciwosciach (mp3) podaja zla pojemnosc
<Nerihsa> wklej wynik komendy lsusb
<TheNumb> Wieslaw: zobacz co na to clementine.
<Wieslaw> http://wklej.org/id/533147/ prosze
<Wieslaw> TheNumb,  a mozna jasniej prosze
<Nerihsa> no w sumie wiele nie dalo ale ok ;o
<Nerihsa> clementine to odpowiednik amaroka na gtk
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: no chyba nie :D
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: port amaroka 1.4 do qt4
<Nerihsa> oh shit
<Nerihsa> ;o
<TheNumb> z qt3
<Wieslaw> to mnie wnerwia bo mam sluchawki winsyf xl-3000 a na kde mozna sluchac tylko przez wyjsciowe glosniki
<Wieslaw> grrrr a tak bym mogl bezposrednio przez sluchawki jak by wszystko dzialalo jak wczesniej
<Wieslaw> zaraz sprawdze
<lisu> re
<TheNumb> lisu: \o/!
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> TheNumb: co cie tak ucieszyło?
<TheNumb> lisu: boś pszyszoł na kanau.
<Wieslaw> staralem sie tez byc sprytny myslalem ze skoro juz w amoraku wsio dziala to teraz tylko pokombinowac jak przestawic na sluchawki moje ale przez to zarwalem kolejna noc czytajac problemy takie jak moje i zmieniajac mixery KDE bez skutku
<TheNumb> (-;
<lisu> TheNumb: też tak się cieszysz, jak kolega wdepnie w parku na szita zostwionego przez pieska?
 * lisu słucha ♫ Queen - The Miracle - 04 - I Want It ♫
<Wieslaw> TheNumb, po wlaczeniu muzyki nie mozna zaimplementowac aoslugi URI dla mtp
<Wieslaw> jakies pomysly ladnie prosze ;D
 * lisu został potraktowany napięciem ok 2 - 3 kV.
<gjm> smacznego
<lisu> kurde, muszę bardziej uważać
<jacekowski> lisu: co uczyniles?
<jacekowski> mikrofalowke dotykales?
<lisu> jacekowski: dotknąłem niechący jednej elektrody, którą to wyprowadziłem z układu którego nie popełniłem sam, a jedynie uruchomiłem.
<gjm> lisu: i co? nie poparzyłeś się?
<lisu> mały punkt czarny wielkości 0.5 mm na palcu to niewiele
<gjm> to jak zwarcie na karcie graficznej zrobiłem to się chyba bardziej poparzyłem o.O
<lisu> gjm: ale ramię mi zgięło, więc prądzik przepłynął odpowiedni do reakcji mięśni
<gjm> czyli wysokie napięcie, mała moc
<lisu> gjm: 3kV, kilkadziesią/kilkaset mA.
<lisu> moc mała
<lisu> gjm: nie więcej niż 3kV.
<lisu> ... moc mała ale odczuwalna.
<gjm> taki paralizatorek
<lisu> gjm: a skąd paralizator 150kV i w górę, przy niewielkim prądzie, a tutaj po prostu układzik, który dotknąłem tam, gdzie nie powinienem
<lisu> swoją drogą, wiedziałem, ze tam nie powinienem, ale "mądry polak po szodzie" (podobno)
<gjm> lisu: elektryka prąd nie tyka
<lisu> gjm: toteż mnie napięciem potraktował układ, bo do tego przeznaczony.
<lisu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ekvyULN7zQ&feature=player_embedded
<lisu> ... w stanie nietrzeźwości sam sobie bym zarostu nie golił, a tutaj
<lisu> maj gat.
<aaaaaaaaa1> cześć
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<aaaaaaaaa1> co u was tak cicho ??
<Nerihsa> koniec siwata
<SeViq> był o 18
<bastetmilo> wszyscy na imprezy poszli z tego powodu
<aaaaaaaaa1> no właśnie
<aaaaaaaaa1> więc skoro jeszcze żyjemy to możemy poklikać
<aaaaaaaaa1> a ty czemu nie poszedłeś ??
 * Nerihsa forever alone
<lisu> nołlajf iz alwejs nołjalf
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam
<bastetmilo> zaraz od nołlajfów wyzywać ;)
 * Matan[M] zamieni starego lapka na terminal
<aaaaaaaaa1> a po polskiemu gawaritie ??
<Matan[M]> aaaaaaaaa1: нет
<SeViq> matan?
<aaaaaaaaa1> a paciemu niet ??
<bastetmilo> bo は
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: o, z pirca przyszłaś ;)
<bastetmilo> Matan[M] i co, że przyszłam?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: to znaczy że coś się dzieje
<bastetmilo> hahaha :)
<mati75> bastetmilo: думаете Бушу
<lisu> bastetmilo: ty to kobieta jesteś? no to powitać, bo nie wiem ile tutaj kobiet, lecz kilka chyba kojarze.
<bastetmilo> lisu: szybki jesteś...
<lisu> kilka pfff... 2 = dwie o0.
<bastetmilo> lisu: ja tam z 5 naliczyłam ;)
<mati75> lisu: no to dałeś
<mati75> we whois pisze jak byk
<mati75> że mamy z Katarzyną doczynienia
<lisu> kurde, nie "sprawdzam" każdego nicka jak wlazi na kanaU
<lisu> give me a break
<mati75> ja też nie
 * lisu poszedł szukać browara w lodówce
 * mati75 się zaczyna denerwować (żeby nie mówić wkur...) na fbsd
 * bastetmilo zaczyna brakować cali...
 * Dreadlish zaczyna wrzucać fbsd bo go debi(li)an wkurzył
 * Matan[M] się nie wkurrr... nerwuje
 * Dreadlish sie wkurzył i nic nie isntaluje o.
<Dreadlish> działa wam tpb?
<puchatek> Wiadomo choć w przybliżeniu kiedy będzie nowy remix?
<Wizard> yżywa ktoś lyxa?
<ntat> Wizard, ja czasem używam, choć wolę czystego LaTeXa
<Wizard> umisz beamera?
<ntat> Wizard, nie, nie robiłem jeszcze prezentacji w LaTeXu
<ntat> ale możesz sobie ściągnąc gotowe szablony i je pozmieniać, czy uzupełnić
<winter> 1st
<Psotnick> 2nd
<SkipperPL> 3rd
<Dreadlish> nom
<lisu> 4th
<lisu> ;p
<lisu> 5th?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-22
<Matan[M]> bry
<Quintasan> \o
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<winter> o/
<kklimonda> \o
<elektryk> Cześć, ktoś z was spotkał się z problemem, że przy instalacji Ubuntu na Virtual Box nie aktywuje się przycisk Dalej na ekranie ustawień konta? http://i.imgur.com/0e1dQ.png
<termi> ooo :)
<termi> ja nie :)
<kklimonda> elektryk: nazwa użytkownika musi być z małej litery
<elektryk> kklimonda: działa, dzięki. Szkoda tylko, że nigdzie o tym nie pisze w oknie
<karmelek> ehh, co za nidoj...any debil na hostingu php4 trzyma :/
<termi> kurde ten ubuntu 11.04
<termi> niestabilny cos jest
<termi> ehh zwykle operacje na plikach a to sie wiesza
<Dreadlish> ma kto debiana?
<lisu> o/
<Dreadlish> siema lisu
<Dreadlish> masz deba?
 * lisu miał chwile, ma na innych sprzetach
<lisu> Dreadlish: co tam potrzebujesz?
<Dreadlish> jaka jest aktualna wersja kernela
<lisu> o kurde... nie pamietam
<lisu> 2.6.32-5 chyba
<Dreadlish> stable czy testing?
<lisu> 6.0.1a squeeze stable
<Dreadlish> fak
<Dreadlish> mi z testinga trzeba
<lisu> to wheezy szukaj
<Dreadlish> poszukam na guglu
<Dreadlish> packages.debian.org
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> 2.6.39
<lisu> o/
<killer313> siemka
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: bo ty cholera wszystko wiesz - da sie jakoś odświeżyć screena po terminalu z rs232?
<totalizator> Ubuntu chce zamordować mój drugi, niemontowany dysk - usypia się po paru minutach od startu systemu, ale ponownie rozkręca za każdym razem jak klikam inny dysk w Nautilusie i też jak wyłączam komputer; ma ktoś pomysł jak temu zaradzić?
<Psotnick> używa tu ktoś ekg2?
<termi> ja
<BlessJah> ja
<BlessJah> mam set ikon, chę go przerobić na gtk
<BlessJah> mrówcza praca
<BlessJah> i utrudnia ją to, że to samo muszę wykonać dla każdej rozdzielczości
<BlessJah> ktoś ma pomysl jak to usprawnić?
<karmelek> a co im robisz?
<BlessJah> karmelek: przenoszę i zmieniam nazwy
<Psotnick> termi, BlessJah już nie potrzebuję ;)
<termi> ekg2?
<termi> czy nas?
<Psotnick> pomocy :)
<termi> aaa
<termi> ;)
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: convert?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: http://linux360.pl/forum/thread-5581.html
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: co convert?
<anemus> ciekawe czemu mi pod chrome igoogle nie funga
<BlessJah> ja juz mam ikonki w 4 rozmiarach
<anemus> pod operką jest ok
<BlessJah> rpblem w tym ze 4 razy recznie wklepuje jaki plik na jaki ma zostac zastapiony
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: imagemagick convert
<BlessJah> convert jest do zmiany rozmiarow etc
<BlessJah> ja mam juz gotowe rozmiary
<BlessJah> jak miałby mi convert pomóc?
<greyfox> Ma ktos/widział i cokolwiek wie o dell inspiron duo 1090?
<buharin> hej, jesteś jakaś nakładka na google translator pod linux
<buharin> zeby latwiej sie tlumaczylo
<Admc> linuxa
<Admc> Jak ja nie lubię jak ktoś nie odmienia tego slowa
<bastetmilo> Admc: linuksa jak już.
<Admc> bastetmilo, obie formy są dopuszczalne
<Admc> buharin, sprawdź google desktop
<Admc> może ma funkcję tłumaczenia
<bastetmilo> Admc:  zródło poproszę.
<Admc> bastetmilo, http://www.rjp.pan.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=89:zapis-wyrazow-zakoczonych-liter-x&catid=43:uchway-ortograficzne&Itemid=59
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/y9wjhza> (at www.rjp.pan.pl)
<bastetmilo> O proszę.
<adasiek_abix> czy julek jest on-line?
<adasiek_abix> halo... poszukuję jakiegoś studenta chemii do korepetycji dla ucznia 1 klasy technikum
<adasiek_abix> i jeszcze na bardzo szybko potrzebuję korepetycji z obliczania rezystancji zastępczych dla obwodów trójkąt/gwaizda
<SeViq> siema
<morfeusz888_> cze
<SeViq> mam pytanie
<SeViq> pomam problem ze skonfigurowaniem fb chata na pidginie
<Wizard> SeViq: jakiego czata?
<bastetmilo> Wizard jemu chodzi o facebooka.
<SeViq> chat do facebooka
<SeViq> mam ubuntu od 20 minut
<bastetmilo> SeViq - a postępujesz zgodnie z instrukcją podana przez FB?
<SeViq> a gdzie jest taka instrukcja
<SeViq> ?
<Matan[M]> FB substytutem pedalstwa
<SeViq> jak cos robie to w pidginie
<Wizard> a to nie wiem, nie używam facebooka
<Wizard> bastetmilo: cześć :)
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<bastetmilo> SeViq: pidgin ostatnio nie za bardzo chciał działać z FB - przynajmniej u mnie.
<SeViq> bastetmilo, a wiesz gdzie jest taka instrukcja?
<bastetmilo> SeViq:  http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<SeViq> dzieki
<Wizard> hmm, przez chwilę zastanawiałem się czemu mi się to nie otwiera
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> a mam regułkę w adblocku
<Wizard> ntat: ping
<bastetmilo> hmm. dlaczego ja jeszcze nie mam pidgina na maku...
<Dreadlish> ściągaj adiuma
<Dreadlish> albo wywal maca
<Dreadlish> BURŻUJU
<Wizard> no, adium jest fajniejszy
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: a myślisz, że z czego teraz używam?
<ntat> co ping, co ping?
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: zaraz burżuju.
 * Wizard ma tylko tego starego maca i nie jest burżujem
<Dreadlish> wszyscy wyznafcy zdiwa dżobza = burżuje
<Dreadlish> wizard jest zajeibsty
<Dreadlish> bo jest oldschoolowy
<Dreadlish> poza tym ppc to ten dobry apple jeszcze ;d
<Wizard> :P
<bastetmilo> Ja kupiłam  maka po okazyjnej cenie :P
<Wizard> japko% uname -a
<Wizard> Linux japko 2.6.32-5-powerpc #1 Mon Mar 7 22:49:07 UTC 2011 ppc GNU/Linux
<bastetmilo> i wcale go nie lubie.
<Wizard> kuwa, nie umiem dodać obrazka w lyksie
<Wizard> albo lyx go nie umie wygenerować w prezentacji
<SeViq> bastemilo, dzieki
<ITrAB> yo
<morfeusz888_> cze
<ITrAB> czy tylko ja w dwóch ostatnich wersjach ubuntu mam niezły problem z nagrywaniem filmów przez kamerkę?
<ITrAB> chcę nagrać swoje piękne oblicze, a chwyta tylko trzy-cztery klatki na minutę i ostro grzeje procka ;P
<Dreadlish> Wizard: kupiłbym ppc, ale narazie kasy nie mam :D
<bastetmilo> ITrAB:  u mnie to samo.
<ITrAB> jakieś rozwiązanie? czy tabu? ;P
<ITrAB> >:o
<bastetmilo> ITrAB - nie mam pojęcia. Jak napisałeś o tym, to poszłam i sprawdziłam czy tak się dzieje :).
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: proof plz bo nikt nie wie ocb
<kklimonda> Matan[M] | FB substytutem pedalstwa
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: wut?
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: swoje opinie na temat FB możesz wygłaszać w kulturalny sposób. Porównywanie go do pedalstwa nie ma sensu.
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: kk, FB to substytut homoseksualizmu
<Matan[M]> nie czekaj
<Matan[M]> lesbijki akurat są ok
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: weź go wyrzuć jeszcze raz...
<ITrAB> lol
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: ale co to w ogóle znaczy? Co próbujesz osiągnąć?
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: to nie jest kanał na twoje osobiste kruciaty
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: narzucić negatywną opinię (jakby już jej nie miała...) na FB oraz całą społeczność tego pseudo-społecznościowego skupiska ludności i botów
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: na krucjatę samemu się nie wybiera, polemizowałbym więc nad tym
<morfeusz888_> ale się szum zrobił
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: jeszcze mi zwróć uwagę, że powinno być Krucjata i sprowadźmy rozmowę zupełnie na manowce.
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: nie mam nic przeciwko naginaniu ortografii
<cukier> witam
<termi> i robi sie słodko
<termi> :D:D:D
<Cukier> ;]
<Cukier> panowie mam problem :D
<ITrAB> ja też
<Cukier> itrab z moczem ? :)
<ITrAB> ale nikt nic nie wie ;P
<Cukier> termi, znasz sie na tyle żeby mi pomóc ?
<termi> Cukier: nie
<ITrAB> Cukier: z czymś co nie pozwala mi nagrywać obrazu z kamerki
<bastetmilo> Cukier: a może zaczniesz od tego jaki masz problem?
<Cukier> taki zę zaktualizowałem ubu i mi wywala error. czepia się plymouth
<Cukier> w grubie wybieram najnowsze ubu, rozdzielczość mi przeskakuje pare razy i właśnie wywala to ;P
<Cukier> bastetmilo,
<ITrAB> bueh
<ITrAB> tu jak w kostnicy jest
<ITrAB> idem
<bastetmilo> Cukier SOA#1 - (a tak serio to nie wiem, nie znam się, zarobiona jestem, nawet już Ubuntu nie mam) ;)
<Cukier> ;]
<Cukier> itrab w porównaniu z b3d to tutaj to jest nic :P
<Cukier> masa ludzi nikt nic nie mółi
<bastetmilo> Cukier, ale ITrAB sobie juz poszedł...
<Wizard> ping
<Enlik> Pong
<Wizard> :>
<winter> pink
<Wizard> ktoś jeszcze żyje
<Wizard> bastetmilo: też żyje?
<winter> część się załapała na koniec świata
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> a to on jednak był?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no ja żyję.
<Wizard> ateiści przeżyli ;P
<bastetmilo> wiecie. koniec świata a potem after party :P
<Wizard> i wyznawcy latającego makarona
<bastetmilo> nie makarona tylko Latającego Potwora Spaghetti
<Wizard> no przeca mówię
<Wizard> nie chciało mi się tyle klepać
<winter> zauważyliście, że youtube zmieniło playera?
<Wizard> nie
<bastetmilo> nie
<Wizard> nie włażę na youtube
<winter> fajny jest, bardziej obciąża cpu ;-P
<bastetmilo> ja jestem i nie zauwazyłam
<winter> wolniejszy i mniej przyjemny w obsłudze
<Wizard> poza tym w gnashu i tak wszystko się rozpieprza
<winter> no gnash posysa
<bastetmilo> dla mnie wygląda tak samo
<winter> bo wygląda tak samo ale działa inaczej
<bastetmilo> jak inaczej?
<Wizard> ale cóż, niektórzy wciąż jeszcze flasha używają, więc od czasu do czasu trzeba na to jewtube wjeść
<winter> bastetmilo: wolniej
<bastetmilo> winter: nie zauważyłam. niestety.
<winter> bastetmilo: jaki masz cpu?
<Wizard> eh, ale po co komu taki serwis
<Wizard> jak tam 99% rzeczy to jakieś gówno
<bastetmilo> winter:  2.66 Intel core duo (4 GB ramu ddr3)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: są Lekkostronniczy.
<winter> wydajnieszy od mojego
<winter> ale wiesz, ja mierzę zawszę użycie cpu
<winter> poza tym to widać gołym okiem
<winter> chyba, że coś u mnie się skaszaniło
<SeViq> Wizard, ja tego tylko do muzyki uzywam
<SeViq> ewentualnie do jakis fail mixow raz miesiecznie czy cus
<bastetmilo> a ja do znajdywania zajefajnych kawałków disco polo.
<bastetmilo> codziennie
<SeViq> o.0\
<SeViq> ja nie lubie disco polo
<bastetmilo> nie no jak można nie lubić disco polo?
<bastetmilo> przecież oni tak z życia śpiewają
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJdHLIU_xBE a ja lubię to
<bastetmilo> z którego to roku?
<Wizard> :S
<winter> nie wiem.. 96?
<winter> strzelam
<bastetmilo> hehe. jeszcze disco relax na polsacie było
<Wizard> a idźta w przysłowiowe pizdu
<bastetmilo> no co?
<winter> co, olschoolowy big cyc nie jest zły
<Dreadlish> Wizard: jakiego ty masz g4?
<winter> wkurwił się i poszedł
<winter> Dreadlish: grywasz w coś?
<Dreadlish> raz na ruski rok
<Dreadlish> ostatnio często na nerwach grywam
<Dreadlish> swoich
<bastetmilo> w końcu zaczeło padać.
<Dreadlish> gdzie?
<Wizard> Dreadlish: g4, 1,5
<Wizard> dobranoc
<Wizard> ;)
<Dreadlish> hy
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: u mnie za oknem.
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> bo u mnie ni
<bastetmilo> co prawda mogłoby nie grzmieć tak.
<winter> 1st
<TheNumb> winter: kutfa :<
<winter> \o/
<winter> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-14
<Voldenet> mam dla was coś zabawnego
<Voldenet> <convert> ...i'm starting to hate my own government for taxing me 21% for all my income, then another 13% on my remaining income when i make day to day purchases
<Voldenet> <PsychoFox> wtf <PsychoFox> 34% tax
<Voldenet> to zdziwienie w oczach amerykańców
<Voldenet> to ja im nie będę mówił jakie u nas są :D
<Voldenet> tzn. pierwszy człek jest z kanady, drugi z USA
<m477> ;o
<m477> Voldenet: gz logiki, 13% z tego co zostalo po odjeciu 22%, to nie tosamo co odjecie 34% od nominalnej wartosci
<Voldenet> to poza tym
<Voldenet> nie chciało mi się go poprawiać
<Voldenet> wyjdzie jakieś 31%
<m477> nie dosc ze glupii to i tempy
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> ot, usaniec
<m477> psychofox i wszystko jasne
<Voldenet> ale i tak... głupio mi troszkę
<Voldenet> u nas rząd zżera ponad połowę wypłaty w podatkach :F
<m477> pora wyjechac ...
<Voldenet> dokąd?
<Voldenet> umiem japoński i angielski
<Voldenet> i podobno niemiecki, ale go nie użyję
<Voldenet> więc mam do wyboru... uk -> kraj kontroli
<Voldenet> i... hm...
<Voldenet> to wszystko
<Voldenet> sporo
<m477> kontroli?
<m477> no wiesz jak jestes tak pesymistycznie nastawiony na swiat
<m477> to ciesz sie z 'raju' w jakim zyjesz
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> nie jestem pesymistycznie nastawiony
<Voldenet> w UK blokują tpb, są muzułmanie i nie lubią polaków
<Voldenet> niezłe combo
<m477> a ja mam na 8 zajecia, nie spalem, jestem glodny i nie mam nic do jedzenia
<Voldenet> do Niemców nie wyjadę, bo ich nie lubię, do japońców nie, bo są poryci
<Voldenet> spory problem
<m477> polacy nie ...
<Voldenet> nie jak Japońce
<m477> w polowie swiata po angielsku sie dogadasz
<Voldenet> poza tym, musiałbym się krzaczków nauczyć
<m477> zreszta na co ja to mowie
<Voldenet> a gdzie byś wyjechał, gdybyś był programistą? :D
<Voldenet> do Grecji? :D
<m477> na seszele
<Voldenet> dobrze tam się zarabia?
<m477> nie wiem
<m477> mi juz wóda daje się we znaki i czasem nie wiem co piszę :)
<bastetmilo> uh. Zaspałam do pracy :/
<m477> uf
 * m477 ugotował właśnie ziemniaczki z brokułkami :-)
<Wizard> Cześć.
<m477> sześć
<ChaosEngine> bry
<Wizard> gjm, Czemu nie masz opka?
<scx> bry
<scx> czy istnieja jakies rzetelne dane na temat popularnosc smartphonow z androidem?
<scx> interesuje mnie smartphon najlepiej z Androidem >= 2.2, dobrze gdyby byl >= 2.3
<ChaosEngine> scx: samsung FTW
<ChaosEngine> potem HTC a dalej cala reszta
<scx> musi posiadac dotykowy ekran, wifi, mozliwosc korzystania z karty pamieci lub spora wbudowana pamiec (>= 512 MB)
<scx> czy sa w ogole jakies popularne smartphone'y majace spora wbudowana pamiec? czy wiekszosc ma tylko kilkaset MB?
<scx> ChaosEngine: a jakie modele?
<Wizard> Odradzam Sony Ericsson. Oni mają swoje UI, które muli i nie ma podstawowych funkcji.
<Wizard> (Np. nie da się sortować książki telefonicznej po nazwisku!)
<scx> Wizard: a orientujesz sie, ktore sa popularne?
<Wizard> Nie, nie orientuję się.
<Wizard> Ale ja już bym telefonu z Androidem nie kupił.
<scx> wg wiki Android 2.3.x ma wiekszosc "rynku Androida", 2.2 sie rowniez liczy
<ChaosEngine> scx: glownie galaxy w roznych odmianach
<scx> tymczasem w ofercie widze sporo telefonow z androidem 2.1 a nawet 1.6
<ChaosEngine> scx: sgs2 by Cie zadowolil na pewno
<scx> ChaosEngine: Samsung
<scx> GT-i9103 Galaxy S II jest dosyc drogi
<Wizard> Ja myślałem, żeby kupić sobie nokię n97.
<scx> przez co chyba malo popularny
<Wizard> Z normalnym Symbianem, który przede wszystkim działa.
<scx> a w porownaniu z HTC
<scx> One X nie wyglada szalowo
<ChaosEngine> scx: jezeli chcesz normalny non-smart telefon to nokie sa na pewno zajesuper
<ChaosEngine> plus tanie. Tacie ostatnio oddalem Nokie e51 i jest z niej zadowolony
<scx> ChaosEngine: potrzebuje z androidem
<Wizard> Ja nie widzę *żadnych* korzyści z posiadania Androida.
<scx> e51 tez mam
<Wizard> Większość aplikacji z marketu to chłam.
<Wizard> *Znaczna* większość.
<scx> Wizard: ja widze taka, ze lepiej testowac na realnym telefonie niz na tym pokracznym emulatorze, ktory uruchamia sie 5 minut w niskiem rozdzielczosci
<scx> Wizard: a ja bym chcial dodac cos do tego chlamu
<ChaosEngine> heh, ja sie wlasnie przesiadlem z e51 na SGS'a. roznicya jest kolosalna na + dla andka. Mega korzysci
<Wizard> Było używać linuksa.
<Wizard> :P
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> Cześć shpaq.
<scx> ChaosEngine: jakos android do mnie nie przemawia
<scx> ChaosEngine: fajny gadzet ale nic ponadto
<gjm> Wizard: a, tak jakoś
<Wizard> Nie dali ci na stałe jeszcze?
<Wizard> Kurde :(
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> scx, racja.
<Wizard> Na dodatek bateria trzyma dzień, jak dobrze pójdzie.
<scx> Wizard: zabralem HTC One X na przejazdzke, radio nie lapalo w aucie (aghr) wiec sluchalem to co sobie zgralem
<scx> troche pogralem w angry birds
<scx> chwile poprzegladalem www
<scx> i pod wieczor trzeba bylo ladowac baterie
<Wizard> No właśnie o tym mówię. To samo się dzieje, jak się rozmawia.
<Wizard> Myślicie, że wywalenie libgtk-2.0-0 na Kubuntu to bezpieczny pomysł?
<Wizard> Teoretycznie nic nie powinno zależeć od gtk, ale znając zależności w Ubuntu, kto wie.
<scx> dodam, ze korzystalem praktycznie tylko podczas podrozy, okolo 3 godziny w jedna strone, tak wiec mysle ze realnie z 6h
<scx> Wizard: lsb zalezy :D
<Wizard> Nieprawda.
<gjm> trza się szykować :/
<Wizard> gjm, Na co?
<scx> Wizard: tak, troche dziwnie to wyglada w Debianie, bo zalezy tez od rpm
<gjm> żeby iść się uczyć ;d
<scx> lsb-desktop: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.14)
<scx> Wizard: looknij: apt-cache rdepends libgtk2.0-0
<gjm> dobra
<Wizard> Hmm. Ja nie mam takiej paczki zainstalowanej.
 * gjm bbl
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<scx> to libgtk-2.0-0
<scx> (z myslnikiem)
<Wizard> Chodziło mi o lsb
<Wizard> mam lsb-base i lsb-release.
<panx> Wiram
<panx> witam
<Wizard> Cześć panx.
<panx> witaj czarodzieju
<Mongolski> witajcie panowie
<Wizard> Cześć Mongolski.
<panx> siema Mongoł :D
<Wizard> Szatan, masz coś wspólnego z Mongolskim? :>
<Wizard> Kurrr.
<panx> Wizard, co ty czarujesz?
<Wizard> Chciałem sprawdzić kto ma +q i zrobić amnestię.
<Wizard> mode -q office
<Wizard> mode -q  office!*@*
<Wizard> Eh.
<panx> i widze że ciężko ci zobaczyć kto ma
<Wizard> No jak ciężko? Już zobaczyłem :>
<panx> i kto ma?
<Szatan> huh
<panx> office,enox i djmentos?
<panx> ale sie zrymowało
<Szatan> damn, już łysieję
<panx> Szatan, zasadniczo Szatan jest łysy i czerwony :D ,ew zielony z czułkami - w zależności kto co oglądał :D
<Wizard> LOL.
<Szatan> panx: to tylko wyobrażenia biblijne
<panx> te drugie to z dragon balla xD
<panx> nie oglądałeś :D
<panx> ?
<Szatan> eh, nie
<Szatan> może to i lepiej
<panx> jaka zielona jaszczurka o imieniu "Szatan Serduszko", to anime :D- bardzo dobr,e teraz zakazane w polsce
<Szatan> panx: "to była tylko opcja polityczna" że zostało zakazane w polsce
<panx> pretekst to "pedofia" , chociaż ja nic takiego nie widziałem.
<panx> pedofilia
<Wizard> Naprawdę zakazane?
<panx> naprawdę
<panx> powód : pedofilia :)
<Szatan> oh i ah
<panx> w tv oglądałem :P , ostatnie sąd zakazał dystrybucji serii Dragon Ball czy to Film, czy Książka, a powodem była niby pedofilia
<Wizard> Boże, niedługo Bolka i Lolka zakażą.
<panx> Teletubisie też zakazane, bo promują pedalstwo
<Wizard> Albo reksia, bo zoofilia.
<panx> Wizard, powoli do tego zmierza
<Wizard> No, z tym pedalstwem to akurat ok, promowanie pedalstwa jest obrzydliwe.
<Szatan> zapychanie ludzi zbędnymi informacjami cel XXI wieku
<Wizard> Cóż. I tak społeczeństwo za 20 lat będzie bezdennie głupie.
<panx> Wizard, chodzi o to że filotowy Tinki Łinki, czy jak mu tam, nosił babską torebke i już po pedalstwo to wzieli , i to że wszystkie teletubisie się przytulają ,
<Wizard> No, to się ciota doigrał ;P
<Wizard> panx, Jaja sobie robisz.
<Wizard> Nie wierzę.
<panx> Wizard, poważnie
<panx> w TV było jakieś naście lat temu w TVP godali , powaga
<panx> problemem było to że Zielony Facet, tulił się do Fioletowego faceta
<Wizard> Dobra tam teletubisie, gówno z UK. Ale co z tym Dragon Ballem?
<panx> a Odkurzacz odkurzał teletubisie także w imtymnych częsciach ciała... - krocze
<Wizard> Ja to nawet lubiłem!
<panx> Dragon Ball , chodzi oto że taki stary dziadek chciał by pokazała mu majteczki - wystaczyło te 6 sekund filmu by go zbanować
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> No fakt, trochę nie teges.
<panx> taka mała dziewczynka, od początku byłą aż so serii GT
<panx> i było takie coś
<panx> że matka songa spuszczała lanie mu, i było widać tyłek - pornografia... powaga
<panx> zresztą ponad 90% japońskich anime jest tutak zakazanych
<panx> tutaj*
<panx> temu wszystko w necie sie ogląda
<panx> ja ten dziadek poprosił by pokazała mu matochy, to chyba dostał konkretnie łeb
<panx> wiec nic takiego nie było
<Szatan> eh, zaraz okarze się że ogórek jest za krzywy aby pokazywać w TV
<jacekowski> fairy tail jest fajny
<panx> Wiecie może za co odpowiada pakiet lirc?
<panx> bo KDE4 instaluje i plusię o konfigurację jego i jest sporo opcji do wyboru
<jacekowski> piloty podczerwone
<panx> czyli "None"
<panx> dzięki jacekowski
<panx> bo było  kubuntu-desktop i kubuntu-full :P , instaluje kubuntu-full , chyba to pełne środowisko
<panx> ok reboot  idę się cieszyć nowym KDE
<drathir> bry...
<bastetmilo> powiedziałabym 'dzień dobry', ale ten dzień dobrze się nie zaczął i podejrzewam, że będzie tylko gorzej.
<drathir> bastetmilo: oj... moze nie bedzie, az tak zle... moze sie zrownowazy...
<bastetmilo> A jednak miałam rację. Będzie tylko gorzej. Właśnie przeczytałam listę poprawek do projektu. :(
<TheNumb> ;z
<panx> strzałka
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: początek tygodnia, czego innego można się spodziewać :)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: ja wiem, że to poniedziałek... ale żeby AŻ tyle na jeden głupi poniedziałek?
<Wizard> Dajcie spokój :(
<Wizard> Mnie tam się dobrze koduje.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie chodzi o pisanie kodu. :/
<m477> zaraz odpalam gibona
<LeonZ> Witam wszystkich
<LeonZ> Czy ktoś wie jak zainstalować Win 8 jako drugi system?
<m477> ale mam faze
<panx> pochwal się jaką
<jacekowski> ktos nawija po norwesku tutaj
<drathir> swoja droga niewielka roznica czy pierwszy czy drugi system... win 8 wymaga efi?
<m477> panx:  e^i*pi
<panx> drathir, werja beta nie
<panx> ale oficialna będzie wymagać efi - podobno
<drathir> a to w sumie z jednej strony dobrze,bo popularnosc linuxa wzrosnie ;p
<panx> większość komputerów stacionarnych jaki laptopów niemają EFI :). Dodatkowo Internet Explorer będzie jedyną słuszną przeglądarką.
<Mongolski> a o czym mowa?
<jacekowski> moj laptok ma efi
<kklimonda> większość *nowych* komputerów ma efi
<jacekowski> drathir: czemu niby ma wzrosnac
<jacekowski> drathir: najwyzej ludzie zostana przy win 7
<jacekowski> a teraz wszystko nowsze niz 2 lata ma efi
<panx> jacekowski,  napisałeś to tak, jak by starsze miały EFI , tak zabrzmiało :D
<kklimonda> a IE będzie jedyną słuszną przeglądarką tylko na wersji ARM
<panx> aa sory// ma efi :P
<panx> zrozumiałem, niema efi :p
<kklimonda> Win8 na ARM jest jak iOS
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nie do konca
<jacekowski> kklimonda: IE jest jedyna przegladarka w trybie classic
<jacekowski> kklimonda: w metro moze kazda jedna
<kklimonda> jacekowski: "może" ale nie masz dostępu do winapi
<jacekowski> tak jak kazda inna aplikacja w metro
<kklimonda> jacekowski: więc nie będzie można JITować javascript między innymi
<jacekowski> cala wlasnie idea w8 jest to ze ma to zerwac z nieportowalnym api
<jacekowski> kklimonda: mozna
<jacekowski> ale dwuetapowo
<jacekowski> JIT do CLR .netowego
<jacekowski> a potem CLR .netowe do natywnego
<drathir> jacekowski: albo beda kupowac nowy sprzet... ?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: powodzenia ;)
<jacekowski> zaden problem
<jacekowski> napisalem JITa bazujacego na refleksji
<jacekowski> co prawda ja JITowalem uproszczona wersje LUA
<jacekowski> ale da sie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: a będzie całość miała taką samą wydajność jak klasyczny JIT?
<jacekowski> porownywalna
<drathir> jacekowski: tak jak ms chyba chce drm-a do html5 wrzucic...
<jacekowski> drathir: to akurat nie MS
<jacekowski> tylko inni
<jacekowski> MS tylko stwierdzil ze nie widzi nic przeciwko
<kklimonda> drathir: DRM w HTML5 musi być
<jacekowski> i tu rozchodzi sie o wideo w HTML5
<kklimonda> drathir: jak nie będzie DRM to po prostu wideo z HTML5  po prostu nie zastąpi flasha i silverlight
<drathir> jacekowski: mozliwe mi sie obilo ze ms cos, ale mozliwe ze ktos inny inicjatorem jest...
<drathir> dodatkowo wideo cos z hdcp ma miec powiazania...
<jacekowski> i tak wideo w html4 ma kupe ograniczen
<drathir> i tu dla bad guys zostaje podobno jakas ladna furtka dostepu do grafiki, ale nie pamietam o co to chodzilo...
<kklimonda> oj, to w ogóle nie jest robione z myślą o "bad guys"
<kklimonda> tylko o tym by franek nie mógł skopiować filmu dla zenka
<drathir> kklimonda: a kto bedzie mail dobra zabawe w omijaniu kolejnych zabezpieczen? hrhr bo jak przypuszczam dla tych co sie znaja to dobra forma rozrywki bedzie...
<jacekowski> te zabezpieczenia sa banalne akurat
<kklimonda> drathir: ale mówię, że DRM nie jest tworzony po to by ukrócać piractwo na skalę masową, gdzie włączają się w to spece i idzie spora kasa
<kklimonda> drathir: chodzi o to, żeby filmem nie mogli się wymieniać znajomi z osiedla
<kklimonda> nie da się zabezpieczyć "contentu" przed zorganizowanymi grupami które mają lata doświadczeń i często dostają kasę za łamanie zabezpieczeń. I nie o to chodzi
<jacekowski> kklimonda: gowno prawda z tym ze dostaja kase
<jacekowski> kklimonda: tu chodzi o samo kto co potrafi
<jacekowski> kklimonda: i kto szybciej
<drathir> kklimonda: ale to glupiego robota w takim razie wprowadzac cos co i tak za bardzo sie nie przyda a powoduje dodatkowy syf w specyfikacji i moze zmniejsza wydajnosc lub zmniejsza mozliwosci html5...
<jacekowski> nie zmniejsza wydajnosci
<jacekowski> nie zmniejsza mozliwosci
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale ci którzy opracowali sposób łamania x0 na przykład sprzedawali po tem pierwsze modchipy
<jacekowski> nie wprowadza syfu
<kklimonda> drathir: zwiększa możliwości właśnie
<kklimonda> drathir: wcześniej nie było możliwości blokowania treści, teraz jest; )
<kklimonda> nie wiem jak to zrobią w specyfikacji, jeżeli do tego dojdzie
<drathir> tylko po to zeby bylo... a i tak zapewne beda klopoty i wpadki jak z halflifem co po tylku nawet oberwali osoby posiadajace legalne wersje gry...
<kklimonda> podejrzewam, ze nie będzie "syfu"
<kklimonda> pewnie jakieś dodatkowe flagi
<kklimonda> drathir: wpadki będą zawsze
<kklimonda> drathir: ale Steam okazał się w końcu najpopularniejszą usługą tego typu
<kklimonda> i praktycznie utrzymuje Valve na tym etapie
<kklimonda> a to przecież ordynarny DRM obudowany sklepem ;)
<Quintasan> \o
<kklimonda> o/
<drathir> kklimonda: ktorego o ile dobrze widzialem i tak sie da obejsc...
<kklimonda> drathir: obejść? pewnie
<kklimonda> drathir: ale komu by się chciało
<kklimonda> tzn. pewnie, ludzie obchodzą
<kklimonda> zawsze będą
<kklimonda> ale nie o to chodzi
<kklimonda> jest to na tyle upierdliwe, że większość po prostu woli kupić grę
<kklimonda> oczywiście to w przypadku kiedy mówimy o grach z MP
<drathir> hto prawie tak wyglada jakby firmy produkujace zabezpieczenia mieli podpisana umowe z tymi co je lamia, bo to takie koleczko jedni nakrecaja drughich w sumie...
<drathir> tylko w sumie Ci co tworza raczej kase za to dostaja Ci co lamia robia to dla przyjemnosci (i chyba nie maja z tego zadnych przychodow finansowych) to i tak lepiej wychodza na tym Ci co tworza zabezpieczenia...
<panx> wielkie joł
<jacekowski> kklimonda: tu nie chodzi o upierdliwosc nawet
<jacekowski> kklimonda: tylko wygode samego rozwiazania
<jacekowski> klik i masz gre
<jacekowski> ktora dziala
<drathir> kolejny myk w BB znaleziony acc nie wykrywa domyslnie przez neta, ale wystarczy rozszerzenie na m4a zmienic i odtwarza... grrr...
<gjm> re
<lisu> re
<lisu> kurde no magic'a nie ma ;[ co za wredny hosting :{
<drathir> lisu: a co probujesz postawic?
<lisu> drathir: a nic, kodze w phpie, wysyłam pliki i nie mam funkcji, bo komuś się nei chciało... dlatego musze przepisywać
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> nie
<ftpd> Bardzo nie.
<bastetmilo> co nie?
<ftpd> No nie?
<drathir> foreste: witam...
<gjm> ftpd: no bardzo nie
<gjm> co nie?
<ftpd> Nie no, tak to nie.
<gjm> nie to nie
<Wizard> lisu: Apache Wicket, problem z głowy.
<arczi> "Be sure to download EA's Command And Conquer Tiberium Alliances, which is available for FREE in the Ubuntu Software Center - if you are in Ubuntu right now, click..."
<arczi> słyszeli?
<lisu> Wizard: oj tam, nie mój apacz, poza tym juz 'solved'
<sysek> zakochalem sie po uszy
<arczi> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/tiberiumalliances/
<lisu> arczi: nope, a w zasadzie już jep
<arczi> sysek: w?
<sysek> w nikm
<sysek> tak sobie spiewam
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVuSY7--7Sw
<sysek> uuuua
<sysek> zakochalem sie po uuuuuuuuszy !
<Szatan> sysek: biznes mam ;). Używasz App Store?
<sysek> NIE
<sysek> nie kupie Ci nic
<sysek> juz Ci mowilem
<sysek> nie mam
<sysek> przylaczonej karty do konta
<Szatan> sysek: eh, pytanie mam co do aktualizacji OSX'a
<sysek> ah
<sysek> okej
<sysek> no to pytaj
<sysek> i nie oddam Ci wlasnej kopii liona
<Szatan> sysek: nie będę tutaj warezować :P
<arczi> no
<sysek> dobra, ide poskakac po ursynowie.
<BlessJah> arczi?
<BlessJah> mnożą się jak króliki
<gjm> problem?
<panx> siema
<Wizard> `seen netsjanek
<Przekliniak> Wizard: I have not seen netsjanek.
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> A to ci.
<Diabelko> Wizard: popsułeś
<Wizard> `seen netsjanek
<Przekliniak> Wizard: I have not seen netsjanek.
<Wizard> Но йак попсулем?
<Wizard> Ups.
<Wizard> No jak popsułem?
<gjm> `seen Wizard
<Przekliniak> gjm: Wizard was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 minutes and 14 seconds ago: <Wizard> No jak popsułem?
<gjm> `seen netsjanek
<Przekliniak> gjm: I have not seen netsjanek.
<gjm> lol
<Wizard> Bardzo Tajemniczy Pan.
<Wizard> Nigdy w przytomności bota nic nie powiedział.
<gjm> albo wiem, po prostu się nie odezwał ani razu
<gjm> znaczy że nie potrzebuje tu siedzieć bo tylko lata
<TheNumb> Ugh, ma internet z generacji.
<TheNumb> Współczuję.
<netsjanek> no wlasnie cos mi fiksuje
<TheNumb> gjm: jak go wykopiesz z kanału to padnie sieć generacji na całej jego dzielnicy.
<netsjanek> musialem restartowac kubuntu
<gjm> netsjanek: Ty.. ty mówisz?!
<netsjanek> do tej pory nie mialem powodow
<netsjanek> google mi wystarcza
<gjm> no to po co idlujesz?
<Diabelko> Wizard: masz ruską klawiaturkę?
<netsjanek> czesto usypiam kompa
<Diabelko> `seen nestjanek
<Przekliniak> Diabelko: I have not seen nestjanek.
<netsjanek> ok
<Diabelko> lol, jak można było to napisać z błędem
<Diabelko> `seen netsjanek
<Przekliniak> Diabelko: netsjanek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 7 seconds ago: <netsjanek> ok
<Wizard> Diabelko: fonetyczną.
<Wizard> Diabelko: przerzucam się z #ubuntu-ru tu i tak wychodzi.
<Diabelko> Wizard: ni w ząb tego języka nie znam, nawet literek
<Diabelko> tzn. znam wypowiedziowo "kak twoja familia"
<Diabelko> albo "u marka cierepacha"
<Diabelko> (marek ma żółwia)
 * DaZ zagląda jak to Wizard szaleje na wschodnich rubieżach ubuntu i jest pod wrazeniem
<DaZ> <:
<Wizard> Cicho być.
<Wizard> Języki szlifuję, nie?
<DaZ> a szlifuj waść, może też kiedyś sie naucze :f
<gjm> DaZ: naucz się migowego, zaprezentujesz nam na kanale
<DaZ> niczym te zagadkowe postacie w prawym dolnym rogu na tvp [;
<gjm> tak
<BlessJah> link
<BlessJah> Wizard: o czym DaZ mówi?
<KiFka> hejo
<bastetmilo> hej KiFka
<KiFka> bastetmilo, pacz na fotke
<bastetmilo> gdzie?
<KiFka> g+ czy flickr
<KiFka> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kifka/7197660044/in/photostream/lightbox/
<KiFka> :D
<bastetmilo> nonono
<Wizard> BlessJah: jak zwykle ;]
<Wizard> KiFka: czerwona i niebieska kulka latają.
<KiFka> Wizard, he?
<Wizard> W twoim linku.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ach, już myślałem, że jakieśkongresy i nie kongeresy
<KiFka> Wizard, http://flic.kr/p/bY2TyY
<Szatan> BlessJah: le krzakałkę robisz
<BlessJah> brak jednej spacji?
<gjm> chyba nie
<sysek> zakochalem sie po uszyyyy
<gjm> znowu
<Wizard> A kklimonda nie chce przyjechać na zlot, czy nie może?
<BlessJah> no nie no, tka byc nie może
<BlessJah> sysek: pokaż zdjęcie
<sysek> moje? a na cholere Ci?
<sysek> :o
<BlessJah> sysek: jej
<sysek> nie
<sysek> nie mam
<sysek> widzialem ja dzis w salonie
<gjm> "wybierała nowego iPhone'a"
<BlessJah> no, rytualne "poka cycki" było, można przejśc dalej
<sysek> HE HE HE XD
<BlessJah> sysek: nie znasz jej?
<sysek> o matko
<sysek> jestescie gorsi od nie wiem kogo
<sysek> nie znam. nie znam 99% dziewczyn ktore wchodza do gejowskiego, pedalskiego jabuszka
<BlessJah> sysek: ta prośba pada zawsze
<BlessJah> tylko teraz się nikt refleksem nie wykazał
<gjm> BlessJah: nie hajlajtuj mnie ;>
<Szatan> sysek: jak Ci ostro zależy to weź nagranie z moritoringu i zacznij szukać po twarzoksiążce
<BlessJah> gjm: na co masz?
<gjm> na 'cycki' :)
<sysek> piersi
<BlessJah> ech...
<sysek> ignoranci
<sysek> kobiety sa wsrod nas
<Szatan> sysek: że ja?
<sysek> troche szacunku
<BlessJah> cycki, trzymajmy się standardów
<BlessJah> stereotypy bez naszej pomocy upadną
<gjm> trzymajmy się cycków brzmi lepiej
<gjm> dobra, eot
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> Kur*, jak zwykle się spóźniłem.
<Wizard> Aby raz jakaś dyskusja na normalny temat - oczywiście się spóźniłem
<Szatan> Wizard: Diabolo 3 kupić?
<Wizard> Kogo?
<Szatan> Wizard: Diablo 3 ;)
<sysek> diabolo
<sysek> numer czy
<Wizard> Szatan: ty tu tych swoich piekielnych sztuczek nie próbuj.
<Dudi> Witam
<gjm> Szatan: http://distilleryimage10.instagram.com/da34339e9dfd11e18bb812313804a181_7.jpg ← premiera
<Wizard> I my witamy.
<Dudi> mam pytanie, jak zmusić skypty pytona do autostartu?
<Szatan> http://przepraszamza15maja.pl/ coś w tym stylu
<Dudi> dodałem je do programów startowych
<Dudi> zainstalowałem...chwila
<gjm> ech ech ech
<Wizard> Trzeba mieć taką fujarkę, jak panowie Hindusi.
<Wizard> A tak na serio, to nie rozumiem pytania.
<Wizard> Autostartu kiedy?
<sysek> to juz byla?
<sysek> OCH JEJ
<sysek> TRZEBA SCIAGNAC
<gjm> sysek: trwa chyba
<Dudi> Wizard, konkretnie chodzi o to http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/google-calendar-gnome-shell-integration.html
<gjm> żeby to było normalne distro to bym dodał do .xinitrc :>
<Dudi> zrobiłem wszystko, w komentarzach jest napisane że do autostartu potrzebuje gtk2-engines-equinox
<hanstheniemiec> ale ty jesteś indie
<gjm> Dudi: wklepałeś pewnie tylko nazwę skryptu?
<Wizard> Dudi: No tam jest napisane, jak wół :)
<Dudi> gjm
<gjm> tak, to ja
<Dudi> gjm, sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-equinox wpisałem
<Dudi> i tak dodałem do do programów startowych
<gjm> oesu
<gjm> poka skrina z tych całych "Programów startowych"
<gjm> obstawiam brak 'python '
<Wizard> A ja obstawiam brak +x
<gjm> fakt
<Wizard> Dudi: daj ls -l /Ten/Twój/Skrypt.py
<gjm> to tak oczywiste, że aż zapomniałem
<Wizard> gjm: ;]
<hanstheniemiec> na co python, shebang :f
<Wizard> hanstheniemiec: To oczywiste, że autor skryptu umieścił shebang.
<gjm> tak w ogóle, zmora óbóntowców, klepanie poleceń na pałę
<Dudi> config.json
<Dudi> config.py
<Dudi> config.pyc
<Dudi> excludes-example
<Dudi> gnome-shell-google-calendar.py
<Dudi> keyring.py
<Dudi> oauth.py
<Dudi> oauth.pyc
<hanstheniemiec> lololo
<Dudi> README
<Dudi> test
<Dudi> sory
<Wizard> :(
<Dudi> coś mi ostatnio nie łapie ctrl+c
<BlessJah> gjm: za dużo tych ó
<Dudi> http://pastebin.com/Fxn4sxmn
<gjm> triple kombo
<hanstheniemiec> ubuntowcuw
<BlessJah> Dudi: MMB próbowałeś?
<Wizard> Dudi: Miało być -l
<Wizard> Ej, no nie wszyscy na raz.
<gjm> no bicz plis
<Dudi> Wizard, http://pastebin.com/n1sgfWu2
<gjm> nie dość że na pałę to jeszcze źle
<Wizard> E, jest x.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Dudi> o cholera jednak on wie co to chmod
<gjm> primo, odpaliłbym ręcznie coby sprawdzić czy wszystkie moduły są
<Dudi> primo, ręcznie działa
<Wizard> secundo?
<Dudi> secundo, ścierzka w programy startowe też jest poprawna
<gjm> no to sekundo nie rozumiem czemu nie potrafisz sobie poradzić sam skoro, o dziwo wiesz "co to chmod"
<gjm> ŚĆIEŻKA*
<Wizard> gjm: Nie rozpędzaj się.
<Dudi> ścieżka
<gjm> no w sumie racja
<Dudi>  gjm jak bym wiedział na czym polega problem to bym tu nie przyszedł
<Wizard> Dudi: a przejdź gdzieś w dup... znaczy gdzieś nie wiem do / na przykład i stamtąd zawołaj pełną ścieżkę?
<gjm> 22:09 <@gjm> poka skrina z tych całych "Programów startowych"
<Wizard> A gjm jakby znał rozwiązanie, to by się nie mądrował :>
<Wizard> No, dobrze gada.
<Wizard> Odpal z pełnej ścieżki, gdzieś z jakiegoś z czapy katalogu. Jak zadziała, to pokaż te ustawienia.
<hanstheniemiec> Wizard ma racje, a gjm blefuje
<Wizard> hanstheniemiec: A coś ty za jeden? :D
<BlessJah> ./1
<Wizard> TheNumb, ok.
<hanstheniemiec> szary hans.
<BlessJah> Wizard: DaZ
<gjm> Dudi: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ygxcefy> (at en.kioskea.net)
<Wizard> Fakt, derp.
<Wizard> gjm: Co ty mu dajesz?
<gjm> a, ale to głupi pomysł
<gjm> Wizard: trochę złe, fakt
<Wizard> Trochę... Bardzo.
<hanstheniemiec> a zreszta
<Wizard> Dudi: sprawdziłeś?
<germanskioprawca> jak szalec, to szalec [;
<Wizard> Łomatko.
<Wizard> To mi przypomniało, że jeszcze nie czytałem basza dziś.
<Dudi> Wizard, sprawdzam bo przy uruchomieniu z / wyskoczyło że nie mam uprawnień do jednego pliku
<germanskioprawca> az mi sie przypomniało, ze nie czytałem basza od trzech lat
<germanskioprawca> taki jestem wintydż
<gjm> Dudi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777843
<BlessJah> Wizard: polski czy ogólny?
<gjm> chown 'user' 'katalog'
<germanskioprawca> polski najlepsz.
<panx> emka
<gjm> chmod +x 'wykonywalne'
<gjm> i jedziesz
<germanskioprawca> otworzyć na wypadek powodzi po prostu :f
<Wizard> O, panx.
<panx> ooo Czarodziej
<Wizard> germanskioprawca: Przyjedziesz na zlot? Narypalibyśmy się.
<panx> widzę nową ksywkę germanskioprawca  ;]
<BlessJah> przy okazji, panx to spolszczenie X-Mena jakieś?
<germanskioprawca> Wizard: jaki zlot?
<panx> BlessJah, jasne :)
<BlessJah> germanskioprawca: topic
<germanskioprawca> ee, wrocław
<Dudi> Wizard, nie rozumiem ma wszystkie uprawnienia a program krzyczy że on nie ma dostępu
<panx> BlessJah, poprostu jestem Panem Iks :P
<BlessJah> x-man
<gjm> Dudi: logs or it didn't happend
<panx> btw. czy na tym kanale są jakieś distra, których wymieniać nie wolno?
<Wizard> Dudi: pokaż co tam wypluło.
<gjm> panx: Linux XP
<inzaghi89> panx, ubuntu </troll> ;)
<Wizard> O się znalazł sprytny jakiś lisek.
<Wizard> Chociaż nie, Lisa nie ma.
<inzaghi89> nie, to wszystko to matrix jest
<inzaghi89> damm, btw. coś ciekawego w nowym ubuntu jest?
<panx> aa , bo bawię się Bang Archem ^,^
<gjm> nowe ikonki
<germanskioprawca> i tapetki
<gjm> 22:25 < panx> aa , bo bawię się Bang Archem ^,^
<gjm> lolco
<inzaghi89> o, to trza zerknąć nań
<germanskioprawca> no banga archa
<Wizard> panx: Więc idź bawić się na #bangarch
<germanskioprawca> >:
<gjm> #gangbang
<Wizard> Śwntuch.
<gjm> oj, literki mi się poprzestawiały
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja zrejterowałem z ubuntu, ogólna ociężałąś i non stop jakiś crash z dupy
<germanskioprawca> e tam, to nowe sie wydaje działające
<Dudi> Wizard, http://pastebin.com/pMMezgEJ
<germanskioprawca> niemniej, nie mój cyrk i małpy :f
<Dudi> już dałem wszystkiemu 777 ale bez zmian
<Wizard> inzaghi89: LTS na biurku będzie aktualizowany przez 5 lat, połączone kernele desktop i serwer, trochę kosmetyki w Unity, koniec finansowania Kubuntu.
<panx> Wizard, przcieź niema takiego kanału :) , to zwykłe arch, z gui dla świerzaków :)
<inzaghi89> Wizard, o kubuntu czytałem. Dziwi mnie ten krok trochu
<germanskioprawca> Dudi: nie za bardzo dałeś
<Wizard> Więc idź na #zwykłearch :<
<inzaghi89> bo wydawało mi się, że kubuntu dobrze się miał
<gjm> Dudi: chmod -R +x *?
<Wizard> Dudi: Skrypt pisał jakiś bałwan. Musisz najpierw zrobić cd do katalogu.
<BlessJah> miał, ale był konkurencją dla unity
<Wizard> Inaczej nie zadziała.
<Wizard> Napisz sobie skrypt w bashu
<panx> inzaghi89, eee , nie Kubuntu nie jest fajne, jakoś te środowisko słabo mi podchodzi
<BlessJah> lol
<panx> jest takie.... przeładowane
<Wizard> Te środowisko. Boże.
<BlessJah> panx: zainstaluj sobie co chcesz
<Wizard> Właściwie, to Borze.
<Wizard> Z jakiej Puszczy Białowieskiej wyście to wzięli?
<Wizard> Te Żubr się tak na tamte żubr wołajo?
<panx> BlessJah, wiem, od tego chyba jest Ubuntu - instalujesz, to co chcesz ;)
<panx> ino mówię, że KDE przeładowane jest :)
<BlessJah> nie, to nie tak działa :]
<inzaghi89> panx, kwestia gustu, ja też kde nie lubię
<Wizard> inzaghi89: Kubuntu ma się dobrze. Nawet to nowe dostało KDE 4.8 i da się używać w miarę.
<inzaghi89> najbardziej ostatnimi czasy spodobało mi się lxde
<Wizard> Może KDE 4.15 będzie nawet znośne, jak tak dalej pójdzie.
<Wizard> Chiński badziew ;]
<inzaghi89> ale czy chciałbym linuksa na desktopie to inna sprawa
<Wizard> A kto by nie chciał?
<panx> inzaghi89, ja osobiście wole jakieś openboxa z coki ew. xfce
<gjm> coki, ok
<Wizard> A co to?
 * Wizard zaciekawiony.
<germanskioprawca> Wizard: zanim bedzie 4.15 to zaczna sie portowac na  qt5 <:
 * Wizard onie!
<Wizard> Już raz sportowali do Qt2! Ja nie chcem.
 * Wizard nigdy im nie wybaczy KDE2!
<Wizard> Oddawać moje KDE1, kradzieje niemyte :( Portki sobie portujcie :(
<germanskioprawca> nie troluj, takie kde3 przynajmniej działało zanim je zostawili :f
<panx> gjm, chodziło mi o "konki" nie pamiętam jak się to pisze
<gjm> omujborze
<Wizard> Nieprawda, KDE3 było wcześniej KDE2 :<
<BlessJah> conky
<gjm> to jak wolisz coś co nie wiesz jak się pisze?
<BlessJah> gjm: syndrom ubuntu
<panx> BlessJah, dzięki :)
<Wizard> Pewnie w bangarchu jest od razu na pilpucie.
<Wizard> Takie seksi.
<gjm> Bang Arch, pierwsze słyszę :>
<Wizard> I nie troluję, jak większość normalnych użytkowników psioczyłem na KDE2. A oni potem ludzi wydymali jeszcze raz, puszczając KDE4.
<Wizard> :(
<germanskioprawca> trzeba zgłosić ficzer rekłest
<gjm> niom
<Wizard> Dobranoc o/
<gjm> już?
<germanskioprawca> \o
<gjm> \o
<inzaghi89> tak z innej beczki, ale związane z ubuntu, to unity ich... nadal jest nakładką na gnome, czy jest przeróbką gnome?
<gjm> lol
<germanskioprawca> jest wtyczką do emacsa
<inzaghi89> nie no serio pytam
<germanskioprawca> dlatego ze strony ubuntu znikaja wszystkie wzmianki o tym, ze to linux
<inzaghi89> bo nie wiem w którym momencie sam sieję propagandę, że jest to nakładka
<germanskioprawca> bo tak naprawde to jest gnu/emacs :f
<Skrzyp> `seen zippa
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: zippa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 1 hour, 12 minutes, and 57 seconds ago: <Zippa> THX Flash działa
<Skrzyp> omg.
<gjm> nie wywołuj wilka z lasu
<panx> masakra :D ale arch ma uboga baze pakietów, co bym nie wpisał, to niema xD
<gjm> sam jesteś ubogi :f
<panx> p -S <pakiet> -> nieznaleziono celu  :mgreen: zwała...
<Vorbis^> -Ss spróbuj
<panx> Vorbis^, nic, nic się nie pokazuje :), masakriii :D
<Vorbis^> a zdradź cóż tam wpisujesz?
<panx> irssi
<panx> tego szukam
<panx> w archu ^^
<Vorbis^> [adam@ADAM-LAP ~]$ pacman -Ss irssi
<Vorbis^> extra/irssi 0.8.15-5
<panx> ciekawe :D
<gjm> panx: pacman -Syu
<Szatan> equo update
<gjm> a tak w ogóle to nie kanał nt. Archa
<Vorbis^> prawie to samo co óbuntu
<panx> gjm,  już to wpisałem :), ściągło mi 3 pliki jakieś :P
<panx> ale nic nic , z/w idę kombinować
<BlessJah> żeby z 10% tego kanału ubuntu używało na co dzień
<gjm> temu nigdy nic nie pasuje
<BlessJah> takie są fakty i wiadomo o tym od dawna
<Szatan> gjm: bo BlessJah jest jak kobieta zawsze zmienia zdanie :)
<panx> xD
<panx> 10%?? lol ok .. chwalić się wszyscy kto ma jaki OS
<gjm> AmigaOS
<BlessJah> krowa nie zmienia
<panx> gjm, 4?
<panx> Vorbis^, co to za CTCP robisz mi?
<Vorbis^> version
<panx> i co ci to da?
<gjm> hakuje cie
<Vorbis^> wpisz /version <nick> to zobaczysz
<Vorbis^> fajne?
<panx> fajne :D
<panx> VERSION Goku v1.5.24 - running on Commodore Amiga 500 - BlessJah to już chyba jakieś żarty....
<BlessJah> nie macaj
<BlessJah> AmigaOS daje radę
<gjm> pewnie pół kanału sprawdził :f
<Vorbis^> panx: zdaje sie że zamiast nicka można podać kanał :P
<gjm> ech
<pnax1> dziala ;D
<pnax1> ino polskich znakow niemam ;D
<panx> nie można "cannot send to channel"
<Ashiren> czyli mozna?
<BlessJah> tak, ale poważne kanały mają to poblokowane
<gjm> a jakie to są poważne kanały?
<BlessJah> każdego słówka się czepi
<BlessJah> gjm: wysyłaj mi wieczorem na maila zastrzeżenia, odpowiadając hurtem zmarnuję mniej czasu
<gjm> wolę nie, mógłbym zapchać ci skrzynkę
<BlessJah> więc nie mijałem się z prawdą, pisząc "każdego słówka"
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<gjm> oj Biszkopt
<Biszkopcik> nie ma lipy
<Biszkopcik> ło
<Biszkopcik> myslalem ze kanaly mi sie pomieszaly, gjm opa ma
<m477> bedzie banik
<sjg> bicie detected
<BlessJah>    /r
<jacekowski> diablo nie dziala
<Szatan> bo nie byli przygotowani na to ;p
<Szatan> coś w stylu WoW'a
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<jacekowski> wow ostro lagowal
<jacekowski> ale dawal rade
<jacekowski> a tutaj nie ma nic
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-15
<Voldenet> porządny morning panie i panowie
<m477> witam
<dweller> aye
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> Z cyklu ciekawe nazwy sieci - "ciasnadupcia"
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> lepsze to niż "Dupy w rowie"
<bastetmilo> uch, czas wygenerować csv z bazy :(
<kichawa> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/15/punjab_ubuntu_free_laptops_students/
<panx> o
<Wizard> No z tym zero-cost to bym nie przesadzał.
<panx> masakra, ale się jadą na Komputer Świat.. xD ale nie wiem kto ma tam rację
<ftpd> Link?
<panx> http://www.komputerswiat.pl/nowosci/programy/2012/20/co-nowego-w-swiecie-linuksa-_023.aspx, jedne na drugiego wjeżdza
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ckfhtvq> (at www.komputerswiat.pl)
<panx> Czuje się urażany, bo używam Linuksa, a gimbusem nie jestem....
<Wizard> panx: Fajna sonda.
<Wizard> Nie ma odpowiedzi Tak, Nie, Na srwerze, tylko jakieś dyrdymały.
<panx> he :P
<Wizard> Tak, nie wyobrażam sobie życia bez niego.
 * bastetmilo też tak odpowiedziała w sondzie
<Wizard> Chociaż tak naprawdę to wyobrażam sobie.
<Wizard> Jest tyle systemów, równie udanych, choćby FreeBSD.
<Wizard> Taki podobny, a jednak inny.
<Wizard> Nie byłoby linuksa, to bym, dajmy na to, siedział na OpenBSD albo Haiku.
<Wizard> Proste ;P
<panx> Wizard, albo ten system operaty o wina i jądro windowsa 2003
<panx> oparty
<panx> o wine
<Wizard> Co?
<panx> ReactOS
<Wizard> Caemyr: ping
<Wizard> A nie, nie ma Caemyra. Pewnie umarł próbując odpalić firefoksa na tym dziadostwie.
<Wizard> Z takich alternatywnych to najbardziej podobają mi się MorphOS i Haiku.
<Wizard> Bo w BSD nie ma nic a nic "alternatywnego" :>
<bastetmilo> Hyh. Kolega obok ma macbooka 2GB RAM, 2.4 GHz C2D - ja mam Acera z Ubuntu 2GB RAMU i 2.2 C2D - zgadnijcie, komu się bardziej bezproblemowo pracuje. (Oboje mamy odpalony edytor + firefoksa)
<panx> bastetmilo, jemu?
<Wizard> Nie wiem, jemu?
<bastetmilo> Ha!
<bastetmilo> Nie.
<Wizard> Chociaż ja znam odpowiedź, bo OS X ssie pałę.
<bastetmilo> Moj komputerek zapierdziela.
<panx> bastetmilo, to jakies lekkie środowisko musisz mieć ;d
<bastetmilo> panx: tak. Unity.
<bastetmilo> No kurde.
<panx> bastetmilo, oooo Unity już się nadaje na użytek??? muszę go sprawdzić ;]
<bastetmilo> panx: powtórzę. Od prawie dwóch miesięcy pracuję na Unity.
<panx> mnie szlak trafiał jak wpisywałem w szukajkę "terminal" to wpisanie kończyło się na "r" bo więcej liter już nie wchodziło
<panx> i wkurzała mnie słaba integracia aplikacji z unity ;( :P
<bastetmilo> co? Aż sprawdziłam czy da sie wpisać terminal w szukajkę
<panx> w 11.10 się nie dało ;P bunajmniej u mnie
<panx> albo xchat znikła, kadu nie chciało się maksymalizowac, pidgin znikał  xD , cyrk na kułkach heheh
<panx> a taki staroć skype działa poprawnie....
<bastetmilo> nie wiem, u mnie teraz działa
<panx> właśnie - chcę sobie zmienić wygląd LightDM , taki jaki jest w Ubuntu (bo ja instaliwałem z Xubuntu) a tu jest taki szary- brzydki :P
<panx> zaraz okiełznam te unity
<Wizard> To jest jedno Unity.
<Wizard> Panie Żubrze.
<panx> jest Unity i Unity 2D - są dwa
<panx> ;D
<Wizard> Ręce opadają.
<Wizard> :D
<panx> :D
<panx> okej ja się restartuję
<panx> bo coś się zainstalowało co wymaga reboota :D
<bastetmilo> Ja myslałam, że jest Ubinty 2d i czyde
<bastetmilo> Unity*
<panx> kurde
<panx> nie potrzebnie się napaliłem
<panx> bastetmilo, nie mogę niestety skomentować działania Unit :P
<panx> bastetmilo, nie mogę niestety skomentować działania Unity :P
<panx> dziwna sprawa, unity niema w sesjach =D, jak się instaluje całę Ubuntu z inity? apt-get install unity no nie?
<Matan[M]> nie no... maturka z inf była pro :D
<panx> Matan[M], co było?
<Matan[M]> panx: excele, accesy...
<Matan[M]> no i algorytmika :)
<Matan[M]> opracowanie algorytmu opartego o ciągi fibonacciego
<Matan[M]> i porównania 4 liczb
<bastetmilo> zaaaaaraz mnie strzeli!
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: a czego się spodziewałeś?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: ocochozi?
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: no nie wiem.. jakiegoś appu do napisania
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: śnisz.
<TheNumb> ;D
<Matan[M]> albo więcej abcd :P
<TheNumb> Ja miałem do napisania program, który wypisze wszystkie palindromy w pliku :D
<Matan[M]> było jedno zadanko z napisaniem programu
<TheNumb> Matura z informatyki głównie opiera się o znajomość prostych algorytmów i MS Office.
<Matan[M]> zobaczyłem tylko "program wczytujący plik" i doszedłem do wniosku że nie pamiętam jak to się robi
<Matan[M]> 50% będzie...
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: a jaki jezyk wybrałeś?
<Matan[M]> najgorsze że wybrałem sobie mso 2007 a tam żeby coś znaleźć...
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: c++
<TheNumb> :d
<Matan[M]> pod koniec ogarnąłem i przypomniałem sobie
<Matan[M]> tyle że nie wyrobiłbym się z napisaniem
<TheNumb> E tam
<Matan[M]> tak więc dupa na kółkach wyszła ale czego się miałem spodziewać jak na wywalonym polazłem
<TheNumb> Nie przesadzaj ;-)
<Matan[M]> i tak pójdę na uwm :P
<Matan[M]> uniwersytet wiecznego melanżu :)
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: wmawiaj sobie, wmawiaj
<panx> heh
<TheNumb> Na studiach jest zapieprz z nauką ;-)
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: i tak nie piję
<panx> nie wiem :P nie mogę wyrać unity :) a lightdm po instalacji unity zrobiło się kanciaste troche :P
<panx> aa ... pewnie to są zabespieczenia XFCE xD
<panx> przed unity xD
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: próbuje ogarnąć plik, który generuje mi fvat w pdf - dlaczego nie dolicza mi vatu dostawy do vatu produktów... I nie mogę tego ogarnąć :/
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: niedobrze :<
<TheNumb> panx: zabezpieczenia
<Matan[M]> http://zycieismierc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/morena-czo%C5%82owa.jpg
<Matan[M]> boże jak śmiesznie xD
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: no taaaak, nie ma to jak dobry rasistowski obrazek.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: wiem, że nie dobrze. Dlatego zaraz sie chyba czymś innym zajmę.
<panx> kurde, wiecie jak dodać sesję ubuntu desktop do lighdm ? -.-, zainstalowałem unity, a nie mogę tego wybrać
<netsjanek> zainstaluj ubuntu-desktop
<panx> ... ale wtopa...
<pakos> ehh cudowny shell sie wysypal, akurat backup robie -.-
<pakos> gnome-shell oczywiscie
<panx> pakos, fart
<pakos> niefart, lezy zawieszony a dopiero 15% backupu :S
<panx> :S
<pakos> o przegladarka tlko dziala bo na 2 monitorze -.-
<panx> a to nie dobre gnome-shell
<panx> jest legenda że jak się doda połowę dodatków do gnome, to jest używalne
<pakos> nie wierze w legendy :>
<panx> :D
<panx> to ja znikam
<bastetmilo> Pani w piosence śpiewa, że wybuchnie i ja takoż zaraz wybuchnę. :/
<pakos> ehh jeszcze sobie screena zkillowalem na serwerze zamiast w domu o.o
<bastetmilo> Ha. A ja właśnie ogarnęłam coś :)
<czesmir> ?
<gjm> re
<bastetmilo> cześć gjm
<gjm> cześć bastetmilo
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bastetmilo: jak tam samopoczucie, bardzo zmeczona?
<drathir> bastetmilo: ad poprawki o ile mi sie nic nie pokrecilo...
<Szatan> pakos: jak tam kozio linux? ;)
<panx> hmm
<Dreadlish> panx: co żeś chciał?
<panx> nić
<panx> Unity jednak się chwali , Unity 5.0 fajne jest
<gjm> żart
<pakos> Szatan: a on zyje?
<panx> w porównaniu z  Unity 4, to miazga, teraz ide sprawdzić jak się ma gnome-shell
<Szatan> pakos: tak, w czyimś umyśle
<bastetmilo> drathir: już drugi dzień robie te poprawki
<pakos> Szatan: oj to nie wiem
<panx> gnome lepsze :)
<czesmir> gnome 2.30 ^^
<Szatan> czesmir: mate!
<czesmir> heh ja uzywam debiana stable
<Szatan> czesmir: do czasu :)
<PoKrAk> jelol
<PoKrAk> hmm ok widze ze zjadlo mi na tej maszynie polskie znaczki :/ hmm ale to pozniej babrac bede
<MajkiFajki> PoKrAk, ?
<MajkiFajki> Ten pokrak?
<MajkiFajki> UrT?
<PoKrAk> jes kiedys a co
<PoKrAk> ?
<MajkiFajki> cześć Pokrak :P
<MajkiFajki> kopa lat
<PoKrAk> :P robota zmieniona nie ma kiedy pograc
<PoKrAk> ano
<MajkiFajki> a my niedługo chyba ruszymy z portalem
<MajkiFajki> prawie mamy ready
<PoKrAk> a kiedy nowy UrT?
<gjm> ej, idźcie sobie na priv pogadać
<PoKrAk> ojtam ojtam
<m477> ;/
<MajkiFajki> PoKrAk, spamuję Cię na prv
<PoKrAk> widze
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> male ekserymenta :P
<buharin> zna ktos perla?
<PoKrAk> oki ja znikam powoli narciarz
<grek> wie ktos moze w kde sa dzialania - czyli takie zbiory pulpitów - te domyślne maja przypisane programy i jak przypisać do swojego takiego dzialania tak samo programy
<gjm> grek: ',' ← to jest przecinek, skopiuj go sobie i użwaj czasem a na pewno będzie nam łatwiej Cię zrozumieć. pozdrawiam
<grek> ok wydrukuje też sobie i będę nosił przy sobie, nie wiadomo kiedy się przda
<gjm> śwetny pomysł
<mlodycompany> witam obecnych, powiedzcie mi dobrzy ludzie, czy w linuxie jest mozliwosc wylaczenia dysku jesli nic z niego nie korzysta tak jak w windowsach?
<dweller> sam sobie wyłącza
<dweller> tylko timeout musisz ustawić
<dweller> hdparmem czy czymś tam
<mlodycompany> hmm
<mlodycompany> no rozpatrze to zaraz
<mlodycompany> dweller, Bog zaplac :)
<dweller> np
<Matan[M]> japierdziele...
<Matan[M]> dodałem repo play i getdeb i mi nie działają :<
<Matan[M]> i skąd ja teraz emulatory sobie pobiorę :<
<Szatan> Matan[M]: stara i niezawodna metoda: skompiluj ze źródeł.
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<ChaosEngine> mlodycompany: powinieneć mieć coś takiego jak /etc/init.d/hdparm i tam ustaw parametry wywoływane dla hdparm
<ChaosEngine> w najgorszym wypadku w /etc/init.d/rc.local ustaw albo podobnym miejscu
<mlodycompany> ChaosEngine, juz sobie poradzilem, ale dzieki za checi :)
 * Matan[M] zepsuł już ubuntu :] nigdy nie miał dobrej ręki do źródeł :)
<gjm> jesteśmy z tobą
<Matan[M]> gjm: zrobiłeś stronkę dla trollowni?
<Matan[M]> przydało by się zmienić
<gjm> nie mam czasu aktualnie
<gjm> poza tym i tak stara nie działa
<BlessJah> wybiło mnie oO
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: co
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: reconnecta miałem, ot co
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: ja nie takie reconnecty miałem w życiu :P
<gjm> fajowo
<lisu> re
<panx> re
<gjm> er
<lisu> hej, gdzieś ktoś pamiętam tutaj zapodawał link'a do tego gdzie można było zobaczyć jak strona www wygląda pod różnymi przeglądarkami
<lisu> dysponuje kto tu takim tajemnym linkiem i zechciał by się ze mną podzielić?
<gjm> bastetmilo: może ty?
<gjm> panx: wackiem się pobaw
<Carnophage> lisu: google podpowiada: http://browsershots.org/
<panx> gjm, znudziło mi się
<lisu> bingo, dzięki Carnophage!
<mlodycompany> obywatele, powiedzcie mi czy jest mozliwosc usuniecia gruba tak zeby odrazu wstawal linux?
<gjm> a po co usuwać? ustaw linuxa na domyślny, timeout na 0 i wsio
<bastetmilo> re
<mlodycompany> no wlasnie ustawilem tak i sa problemu czasem
<mlodycompany> np gdy zrobie hard reseta
<Diabelko> mlodycompany: to jest tak samo możliwe jak usunięcie windows loadera i z jednoczesnym bootowaniem windowsa ;)
<mlodycompany> to wtedy mi grub nie przechodzi i musze klawiature odpinac od kompa i podlaczac do serwera
<Diabelko> musi być coś, co uruchomi kernel
<Diabelko> w przypadku EFI jedynie jest szansa na zrobienie czegoś takiego, tylko potrzeba dobrego EFI i dobrego programisty, który zintegruje bootloader
<mlodycompany> czyli szans nie ma? :(
<gjm> czyli zrób to po ludzku
<Diabelko> mlodycompany: zobacz gruba 1 jeśli masz 2, albo 2 jeśli masz 1, albo zainstaluj lilo
<ChaosEngine> lilo też czasem ma fochy po hard-resecie
<mlodycompany> mam 2, najlepsze jest to ze jak normalnie wylacze to sie w ogole nie pokazuje
<mlodycompany> timeouty na 0 poustawialem
<ChaosEngine> muszę czasem robić Ctrl+ALt+Del bo nie mogę wybrać systemu strzałkami. Ale po trzech królach znowu jest got
<mlodycompany> a po hardzie jest kicha
<ChaosEngine> s/got/git/
<gjm> co ty chcesz wybierać, jak masz ustawiony domyślny i timeout na zero? samo ci wybiera, c'nie?
<Diabelko> gjm: no nie, bo czasem jeśli wyłączy się komputer twardo to grub szaleje
<gjm> mi nigdy
<Diabelko> mlodycompany: jestem prawie pewien, że jeśli dasz skrajnie niskiego timeouta rzędu 1 albo 2
<Diabelko> to zawsze zadziała
<mlodycompany> Diabelko, mowisz?
<Diabelko> sprawdź
<mlodycompany> moze to tez metoda
<Diabelko> to Linux, tutaj wszystkie rozwiązania to bruteforce
<MajkiFajki> :D
<mlodycompany> zmienia timeouty i poczekam az bede musial harda zrobic i sie okaze
<onedeep69> czesc
<onedeep69> jakos na windowsie mozna przywrocic partycje swiezo co sformatowana? do tego jaka byla przed chwila?
<MajkiFajki> onedeep69, To jest kanał ubuntu :)
<gjm> jaki strażnik teksasu :f
<gjm> onedeep69: jeśli to na windowsie, pytaj na #windows
<onedeep69> wiem, tylko do k&%$#y nedzy zamontowalem dziewczynie na chwile swoj zewnetrzy dysk twardy, bo chciala sobie przekopiowac filmow pare, po podaniu hasla zamontowal sie dysk ale i byla jakas partycja F
<onedeep69> i ona miala pendrive wpiety
<gjm> montowanie != formatowanie
<onedeep69> i formatnela mi ten dysk F
<MajkiFajki> poszukaj nowej dziewczyny ;)
<onedeep69> i caly wolumen teraz nie wstaje
<gjm> no to photorec np.
<lisu> onedeep69: szybki format czy dogłębny?
<onedeep69> lisu: szybki
<lisu> onedeep69: testdisk
<onedeep69> tzn.?
<gjm> poszukaj sobie, tyle ci starczy
<lisu> to znaczy wybadaj jakie masz teraz dyski, znajdź właściwy i tam pogmeraj, niech znajdzie właściwe partycje
<spoofy> o/
<onedeep69> ok
<lisu> a najlepiej odłącz wszystkie dyski, odpal hirensa, i wtedy będizesz miał do wyboru tylko ten dysk
<spoofy> Ehemn.. jestem zdesperowany i szukam pomocy w konfiguracji karty wifi pod pci (chip ralink 3060)
<onedeep69> lisu no zobaczymy
<gjm> spoofy: w czym problem towarzyszu?
<mlodycompany> Diabelko, dalem timeouta na 3s i wstal po hardzie
<spoofy> gjm: Oh zbawco najdroższy :) a więc chcę ze starego blaszaka zrobić taki domowy ap.. upichciłem sobie paczkę ze sterami rt3562sta
<spoofy> distro to ubuntu server 10.04 lts
<gjm> już źle zaczynasz :D
<spoofy> i nie chcę żadnych xów, network-managerów, wicd i tym podobnych
<gjm> 20:43 < spoofy> i nie chcę żadnych xów, network-managerów, wicd i tym podobnych
<gjm> to po co ci ubuntu?
<gjm> debian
<spoofy> tak wiem, wiem .. ubuntu server to nie server :P
<spoofy> dobrze ale na debku też by tak samo było ;]
<gjm> no dobra, dalej
<spoofy> nom i dodałem tam do blacklist żeby się nie ładował starszy rt2860 etc. etc. bla bla - działa .. teoretycznie iwpriv wypluwa sieci
<onedeep69> lisu: czizas, ile pytan
<spoofy> no i teraz lipton - nie wiem jak to skonfigurować żeby działało na ad-hoc przy wpa supplicant
<gjm> spoofy: iwconfig --help
<spoofy> teoretycznie korzysta z configa w /etc/Wireless/rt2860sta/rt2860sta.dat
<gjm> ;)
<spoofy> iwconfig przy tym modelu nie działa ..
<gjm> a
<spoofy> właśnie jakoś tak dziwinie powiadają na forach że wireless-compat nie radzi sobie
<gjm> spoofy: try this
<onedeep69> Please select the partition type type, ktore to moze byc dla czegos trucryptowego
<gjm> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1689670.html
<spoofy> nom czytałem.. bardzo był bym zadowolony i wręcz w niebo wzięty gdybym mógł korzystać z hostapd ;]
<gjm> a czemu nie możesz?
<spoofy> gjm: tutaj jest napisane żebym wrócił do rt2800pci zamiast tego mojego rt3562sta, tak?
<gjm> tak
<spoofy> no ok mam tylko 2860
<gjm> no to poszukaj zią
<spoofy> gjm: ok dude ;)
<kriestof> hej, mam zapisane w pliku paczki, które chce usunąć za pomocą dpkg
<kriestof> jak teraz przekierować to do polecenia dpkg?
<kriestof> Próbowałem coś w stylu  cat in2.txt| sudo dpkg -r  ale nie działa.
<KiFka> hej
<BlessJah> dpkg -r $(cat in2.txt)
<kriestof> dzięki
<panx> Ludki , to prawda że Linux stracił 80% udziałów w 4 lata?
<panx> na serverach
<bastetmilo> co?
<drathir> lol...
<onedeep69> ej no bez jaj, stowe daje temu, ktory mi powie jak ten szajs odzyskac
<gjm> nie rzucaj słów na wiatr :>
<panx> za co 100pln?
<onedeep69> nie rzucam
<onedeep69> słowo
<panx> jaki szajs chcesz odzyskać
<panx> ??
<gjm> się dobrali
<onedeep69> mialem dysk truecrypt
<ChaosEngine> chyba nie rzucaj stów na wiatr, pic or it didn't happen ;-)
<onedeep69> po zamontowaniu gowna w windowsie
<panx> ChaosEngine, - żart na poziomie :)
<onedeep69> montuja sie dwa dyski, jeden z danymi, drugi jakis F
<panx> gówno chcesz montować w łindołsie?
<onedeep69> i ten F jest sformatowany
<onedeep69> i trzeba go przywrocic do stanu w ktorym sie znajdowal
<panx> a co to ? irc windowsa?
<onedeep69> szybkie formatowanie
<gjm> 21:12 < panx> gówno chcesz montować w łindołsie?
<onedeep69> bez nadpisu
<gjm> panx: żart na poziomie
<onedeep69> poezja do odzyskiwania
<onedeep69> ale nie ogarniam tematu
<ftpd> Hmm. Myślicie, że mogę puścić chkdsk i fixboot z płytki z xp nadysku z vistą?
<ftpd> Czy to durny pomysł?
<panx> ja też nie , chcesz jakieś gówno od zyskać z dusku sformatowanego  F ew. tego piwszego o którym nic nie wiadomo
<onedeep69> panx zaczne moze bardzo prozaicznie
<onedeep69> znasz sie w ogole na temacie?
<panx> onedeep69, ja odzyskiwałem dane z katy pamięci po zakupie karty MicroSD :)
<onedeep69> z nowej?
<panx> tak z nowej
<onedeep69> no to jestes psychol
<onedeep69> zatem juz mowie w czym rzecz
<panx> często formatują  sposobem takim że  tj. dalej są ale jak się pojawią nowe dane, to dopiero tamte wymazuje
<onedeep69> Mam dysk na USB external
<onedeep69> caly zaszyfrowany truecryptem
<panx> external - znaczy zewnętrzny więc jak napisze dysk usb , to już wiadomo że zewnętrzny
<onedeep69> kiedy probujesz go zamontowac truecryptem, podajesz haselko i wchodzi.
<panx> napiszesz*  samo usb
<panx> no i wszedł
<onedeep69> i weszet :)
<onedeep69> :>
<onedeep69> i po podaniu hasla
<onedeep69> montuje sie dysk z Twoimi danymi
<onedeep69> np. jako Z:
<panx> ano spravnie
<panx> pod lichem?? 0.0, a nie /media/ cośtam
<panx> ?
<onedeep69> i jest jeszcze coś czego nie jestes w stanie uzyc, wejsc i w ogole (wyglada jak niesformatowany dysk pod windowsem)
<onedeep69> pod winda sie to stalo, ale moge ci to nawet pod mac osa podpiac jak to jakas roznica
<onedeep69> i ten dziny dysk zostal mowiac w skrocie wyjeb*ny
<onedeep69> quick formatem
<panx> hmm, a jak rozmiar na partycjach?
<onedeep69> 465GB
<panx> tyle samo ile przed tą dziwną operacją?
<panx> bo0 mogłeś przypadkiem ją formatnąć
<panx> a tablica sprawna?? - nie  popsuta?
<onedeep69> przed formatem nie byles w stanie czytac
<onedeep69> ile miala
<onedeep69> bo nie dalo sie na to wejsc
<onedeep69> to byl taki dziki twor
<onedeep69> stary
<onedeep69> nie pytaj mnie czy sprawna bo nie wiem o czym prawisz
<onedeep69> najlepiej to bym uzyl ctrl + z i powinno dzialac
<onedeep69> tylko quick format
<panx> wejdź w gparted i sprawdź czy zczyta tablice z partycjami
<onedeep69> panx: czyta
<panx> i wg. niego jest zajęte miejsce?
<onedeep69> wg niego jest czysty dysk
<panx> i raczej się nie myli
<panx> coś zrobiłeś - co sprawiło że  dostał czyściocha
<onedeep69> wiesz na jakiej zasadzie dziala truecrypt /
<onedeep69> ?
<panx> był taki programik do ozyskiwania  danych z sofrmatowanych dysków, ale zapomniałem nazwy jego
<panx> ew. o ile coś tam zostało
<onedeep69> jezu quick format nadpisuje zerami
<onedeep69> tam jest 400GB danych
<onedeep69> wszystko byloby dobrze, gdybym zrobil backup headersow
<onedeep69> to bym to restornal i byloby miodnie
<onedeep69> wiec pewnie wywalilem headersy
<panx> z/w, moi poddani mnie potrzebują w domu :)
<ChaosEngine> onedeep69: jaka była tam partycja? FAT16/32 czy NTFS?
<onedeep69> ntfs
<ChaosEngine> onedeep69: http://bit.ly/KkfNQu
<onedeep69> heh
<onedeep69> wiedzialem
<BigBen> mam dziwny problem http://sendfile.pl/166029/niemiec.ods
<gjm> panx: nie produkuj się bo coś słabo ci idzie
<BigBen> motyw jest taki zeby posortowac ten slownik alfabetycznie
<BigBen> ale u mnie Libre Office omija przy sortowaniu 3 pierwsze linie
<ChaosEngine> onedeep69: to po co pytasz skoro wiesz ;-)
<BlessJah> onedeep69: nie wczytywalem sie, przypadkiem sformatowałeś dysk z 400gb danych szybkim formatem
<ChaosEngine> onedeep69: jak Ci Winda nie spsuła kopii partycji to jest spora szansa. Tylko sprytnym softem to tyknij
<BlessJah> i chcesz odzyskac?
<BlessJah> onedeep69: photorec potrafi odzyskac, ale bedzie sporo smieci, nie odzyska pofragmentowanych plikow i nie potrafi nazw przywracac
<gjm> onedeep69: http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?p=9088877#9088877
<gjm> i http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?p=9686812#9686812
<onedeep69> BlessJah: tak
<gjm> i proszę o moja stówę
<BigBen> BlessJah, z tymi nazwami to nie jest przypadkiem wina systemu plikow ext?
<BigBen> cos kojarze ze ludzie z labow do odzyskiwania danych o tym mowili
<onedeep69> gjm: jak mi to pomoze to dostaniesz
<BlessJah> onedeep69: dysk był zaszyfrowany truecryptem?
<onedeep69> BlessJah: tak
<onedeep69> i go formatnalem na szybko
<BlessJah> moze byc ciezko, masz płytkę ratunkową?
<onedeep69> nie
<onedeep69> ;/
<drathir> onedeep69: o zniszzyles ? ;p
<ChaosEngine> onedeep69: jeżeli to była partycja truecryptowa to sądzę że djupa zbita
<gjm> ChaosEngine: źle sądzisz
<spoofy> gjm: apropos tego ralinka.. z tego co widzę to pod 10.04 lts musiałbym kompilować compat-wireless.. any other ideas ?
<Dreadlish> pod co niby...
<drathir> ftpd: nie bardzo Ci to moim zdaniem pomoze bo inne bootloadery maja...
<Dreadlish> wrzucisz nowy kernel i tyle.
<gjm> spoofy: o, gadaj z Dreadlishem, ja muszę lecieć na chwilę
<gjm> a nie znalazłeś?
<spoofy> gjm: nie znalazłem.. męczę się z tym troszke i czuję się jak skończony idiota... ale dziękuję bardzo za pomoc ;)
<Dreadlish> spoofy: o jakim hardware mówimy i co się dzieje
<spoofy> Dreadlish: ubuntu 10.04 lts server (tak tak wiem pseudo-server), ralink 3060, bez x-ów, bez network-managera i pierdół
<kriestof> Zainstalowałem sobie paczki z Open Officem za pomocą dpkg. Jak mogę je teraz usunąć?
<spoofy> Dreadlish: upichciłem paczkę z rt3562sta
<Dreadlish> kriestof: aptem
<spoofy> Dreadlish: oczywiście w blacklist dodane starsze niedziałające > rt2860sta etc.
<drathir> onedeep69: a jakim cudem zrobily sie dwie partycje jak niby z tego co zrozumialem byla jedna?
<onedeep69> drathir: czary mary
<Dreadlish> spoofy: rt2800pci nie bangluje?
<onedeep69> bo F jest zaszyfrowana partycja a inna jest juz po nazwijmy to ZAJRZENIU do niej
<spoofy> Dreadlish: mam tylko rt2800usb..
<Dreadlish> 10.04 mówisz...
<Dreadlish> jaki kernel tam masz?
<spoofy> Dreadlish: 2.6.32-41-generic-pae
<drathir> moze tc wykryl wolumin w wolumine? nie tworzylem w sumie takich nie wiem jak wygladaja...
<Dreadlish> zbyt dużo mi to nie mówi, no ale
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> w 2.6.33 dodali obsługę rt2800pci
<Dreadlish> brawo dla żłubunciarzy
<spoofy> Dreadlish: " modprobe rt2800pci
<Dreadlish> spoofy: nie możesz walnąć update?
<spoofy> "FATAL: Module rt2800pci not found."
<drathir> onedeep69: quick nic nie nadpisuje lol... ustawia tylko flage ze wolne miejsce... a przynajmniej tak kiedys to robilo z tego co pamietam...
<BlessJah> nic sie nie zmieniło
<Dreadlish> spoofy: hmm?
<spoofy> Dreadlish: tzn distro ? no way.. ew. debian ale już za dużo usług stoi tutaj + hardware'owy raid..
<spoofy> Dreadlish: nie wiem jak to wszystko by działało.. starsza maszynka > serwerek ibm ;]
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> to zrobimy to inaczej
<spoofy> Dreadlish: Zbawco, bracie pomóz w boju..
<Dreadlish> masz to gdzieś wywalone na świat?
<Dreadlish> tzn. tego kompa?
<spoofy> jasne :)
<Dreadlish> dałbyś usera?
<Dreadlish> to by się po prostu zrobiło update kernela samego
<Dreadlish> do np. 2.6.38
<Dreadlish> a tam już są te drivery
<Dreadlish> co na to powiesz?
<spoofy> no ok ale na screenie :P w8 zaraz dam Ci shella
<drathir> raczej zaden soft tego nie lyknie bo soft musi leciec bezposrednio po dysku a z racji ze zaszyfrowany to miedzy dyskiem a softem jest szyfrowanie... dobrze byloby zrobic kopie jesli cokolwiek zamierzasz robic, ale kopia zaszyfrowanego dysku roznie moze sie zachowac moim zdaniem...
<Diabelko> (20:36:20) lisu: onedeep69: szybki format czy dogłębny?
<Diabelko> to nie ma żadnej różnicy
<Diabelko> on usuwa tak samo rzeczowo pliki jak trzyma niski stopień fragmentacji na ntfs
<drathir> spoofy: a nie mozesz compat-wireless sobie skompilowac?
<kriestof> Dreadlish: Dzięki już się udało.
<Dreadlish> kriestof: prosz bardzo
<kriestof> Mam jeszcze 2 pytania - 1. Jak w grepie zamiast linii pokazywać całe słowa 2. jak za pomocą pipa wrzucić coś do apta na przykład cat a.txt | apt-get ... ?
<Dreadlish> kriestof: apt-get ... `cat a.txt`
<drathir> a cos w stylu apt-get install < lista.txt ?
<Dreadlish> zauważ, że to to przy tyldzie, a nie średnik
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> pojedyńczy cudzysłów ;D
<Dreadlish> apostrof
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> .
<kriestof> Dreadlish: ale czasem masz dłuższego pipa
<Dreadlish> no to dajesz
<Dreadlish> apt-get ... `bla
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> apt-get ... `bla | bla | bla | bla`
<kriestof> ok chyba już wiem o co Ci chodzi
<kriestof> dzięki
<Dreadlish> prosz bardzo
<gjm> pięć złotych
<drathir> hrhr
<Dreadlish> spoofy: to jak?
<spoofy> już jestem :)
<Dreadlish> ok
<spoofy> drathir: no właśnie tego chcę uniknąć
<Dreadlish> jak coś to query
<drathir> spoofy: a dlaczego jesli to nie tajemnica?
<drathir> ale ruch...
<thomas82> czesc
<DaZ> jouł
<thomas82> jak to mawiaja "jak trwoga to do Boga..."
<thomas82> Mam jutro egzamin z analizy algorytmow i zawiesilem sie troche z jednym prostym dowodem funkcji rekurencyjnej, pomoglby ktos na ochotnika ? ;]
<thomas82> T(n) = T(n-1) +2 .... rozwiazujac to wychodzi ze T(n) = 2n..  ale nie chce sie udowodnic ;]
<Voldenet> a jak to robisz
<thomas82> Voldenet, ta pierwsza czesc ktora wychodzi czy jak kombinuje z druga ?
<qermit> `g perl ini files
<Przekliniak> qermit: config - How can I access INI files from Perl? - Stack Overflow: <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2014862/how-can-i-access-ini-files-from-perl>
<qermit> `perl json
<qermit> `google perl json
<Przekliniak> qermit: JSON - search.cpan.org: <http://search.cpan.org/perldoc?JSON>
<gjm> qermit: spać a nie
<qermit> sam śpij
<Voldenet> thomas82: pisz po kolei, może zauważysz swój błąd podczas przepisywania :P
<qermit> zresztą ja idę spać tuylko herbatę wciągnę
<thomas82> ok.. Cale zadanie: " T(n) = T(n-1) + 2 for n>0, T(0) = 0
<thomas82> rozwiazac i zweryfikowac uzywajac indukcji matematycznej..
<thomas82> T(0) = 0
<thomas82> T(1) = T(0) + 2 = 2
<thomas82> T(2) = T(1) + 2 = 4
<thomas82> etc...
<thomas82> czyli T(n) = 2n
<thomas82> problem zeby jakos to udowodnic ;]
<thomas82> w podobnym przypadku np. T(n) = T(n-1) + 1
<thomas82> wychodzi ze T(n) = n
<thomas82> i ze T(n+1) = T((n+1)-1)+1
<thomas82> czyli T(n+1) = T(n) +1
<thomas82> czyli sie zgadza ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-16
<m477> hello
<drathir> m477: witam...
<m477> witam
<m477> :)))
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<m477> :)
<Matan[M]> bry...
<Matan[M]> :I
<m477> :|
<sysek> dzien dobry
<m477> ;o
<sysek> czy tu mozna kupic diablo 3 na maca?
 * m477 facepalm
<gjm> ech
<m477> oh
<ChaosEngine> gday
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> Czesć.
<drathir> update 237mb
<Wizard> drathir: ?
 * Matan[M] chciał sobie zainstalować PlayOnLinux... pokazuje mu, że 197mb będzie się ściągało 9dni 20h 50min :<
<Matan[M]> dl 4kb/s...
<shpaq> mornin'
<drathir> Wizard: debiana updejtuje...
<Wizard> Cóż.
<drathir> Matan[M]: przerwij pusc jeszcze raz...
<drathir> shpaq: witam...
<Matan[M]> drathir: nie
<Matan[M]> ja mam takie łącze po prostu
<drathir> Matan[M]: a chyba ze tak... gsm?
<Matan[M]> yup
<Wizard> netsjanek: ping
<Wizard> Może on umarł?
<netsjanek> pong
<Wizard> Żyje!
<Wizard> netsjanek: Tak się niedawno zastanawialiśmy, czy ty coś tu kiedykolwiek powiedziałeś.
<Wizard> Oprócz "ping timeout"
<netsjanek> wczoraj doradzilem koledze jak doinstalowac ubuntu
<panx> o/
<panx> zastanawia m,nie po cholera xfburn zamyka sesję na płycie DVD-RW xD
<Matan[M]> panx: to tak dla pewności, żebyś przypadkiem nie sformatował sobie płyty :O
<panx> oo error " SCSI error on write ( 768,16: [3 73 03] Power calibration area error" o kurde..
<Wizard> netsjanek: ;)
<panx> hy?
<Wizard> Bo był kiedyś taki gość lilo, i go samochód przejechał, a jego sesja jeszcze wisiała.
<Wizard> Autentyk.
<panx> xD
<panx> witaj sysku
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Levin ← o.
<sysek> HE HE HE
<sysek> XD
<Wizard> VZ.
<Wizard> QP.
<sysek> chyba skasuje fejsa
<panx> a co się sysku stało?
<Matan[M]> sysek: tak
<panx> spam?
<sysek> nic
<sysek> ludzie mnie
<sysek> "denerwuja"
<Matan[M]> nastolatki go zapraszają
<Wizard> Mrał.
<sysek> chyba Ciebie
<panx> sysek, dynerwują słowem na w? :)
<bastetmilo> sysek: masz fejsa i sie tym chwalisz tutaj? ;)
<sysek> da
<sysek> bastetmilo: to zle?
<panx> ja fejsa nie mam... mam fake konto  jedynie
<panx> w USA można za to pójść siedzieć... :D
<bastetmilo> sysek: w złym tonie jest mieć FB tutaj :)
<sysek> bastetmilo: aha okej
<sysek> no juz nie mam
<sysek> skasowalem
<sysek> i za 14 dni znikne
<panx> sysek, ale zdjęcia zostają ;d
<sysek> ide sobie sniadanie zrobic
<sysek> na poprawe humoru
<Wizard> Smocznego.
<bastetmilo> ale czmu taka drastyczna decyzja?
<panx> oo za 2gim razem płyta się nagrała :)
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnrcCSiADfM
<sysek> bastetmilo: no bo mnie ludzie denerwuja
<sysek> po prostu
<sysek> irytuja
<panx> dziwny mam ten napęd DVD xD
<sysek> dobra
<sysek> sniadanie samo sie nie zrobi
<panx> ja spadam, nie wiem jak wy :)
<Matan[M]> panx... forever ignored...
<bastetmilo> sysek: ale że co?  Irytują Cię bo nikt nie chce Cie dodać do znajomych?:P
<Szatan> eh, fejsbuka go nie lubi
<drathir> sysek: smcznego...
<drathir> ech... jeszcze 177mb  musi zaciagnac...
<sysek> bastetmilo: nie, po prostu ludzie glupieja
<sysek> i wszyscy sie jaraja diablo
<sysek> jak nie ma czym
<sysek> gra robiona 11 lat
<Dreadlish> kolejny odcinek z serii sysek hejtuje
 * Dreadlish nei grał to nie wie
<sysek> oj stfu
<Dreadlish> dobra spoko
<sysek> i nie ma
<sysek> w języku polskim słowa - hejtować
<Dreadlish> no i co z tego?
<sysek> to
<sysek> że jestes z Polski
<Dreadlish> no i co z tego?
<sysek> i używaj rodzimych słow
<Dreadlish> bo co niby...
<Dreadlish> będziesz mnie uczył polskiego?
<Dreadlish> miałem już 2h
<Dreadlish> przed chwilą przyszedłem
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> to inaczej
<Dreadlish> kolejny odcinek z serii sysek zacnie wyraża swoją opinie na temat diablo 3, bo go to nie jara
<Dreadlish> pasuje?
<sysek> nie, bo nawet nie umiesz rozmawiać
<Dreadlish> oho.
<Dreadlish> powiedział poliglota
<sysek> akurat nie chodzilo mi o jezyk
<sysek> ale okej
<sysek> niech Ci bedzie
<drathir> jacekowski: ping
<Dreadlish> cały czas myślałem, że o to ci chodzi
<Dreadlish> więc... nieważne
<bastetmilo> sysek: może... zmień znajomych? Bo ja jakoś nie zauwazyłam jaranie się diabolo u siebie na fejsie :P
<sysek> bastetmilo: z mila checia
<bastetmilo> sysek: dodaj mnie do znajomyhc! :)
<drathir> openjdk 7u3-2.1.1 czyli rozwijaja cos tam dalej...
<sysek> bastetmilo: chyba na G+
<sysek> bo skasowalem fejsa
<drathir> sysek: g+ to niewypal niestety podobno...?
<sysek> dla mnie G+ to porażka
<bastetmilo> drathir: podobno się mylisz
 * bastetmilo woli G+ niż fejsa :)
<sysek> google sie spoznilo niestety
<sysek> ale z drugiej strony facebook jest wszedzie
<sysek> i niedlugo to sie przeje
<drathir> bastetmilo: podobno nawet same google przyznalo, ze spodziewalo sie lepszych wynikow...
<bastetmilo> drathir: link do źródła?
<sysek> chyba sobie wgram homm3 na wirtualce
<drathir> bastetmilo: poszukam... ale zebym ja wszystkie linki trzymal ktore gdzies widzialem...
<sysek> nie no
<sysek> przyznajmy sie
<sysek> G+ sie nie przebije
<sysek> przez to, ze kazda firma ma swoja strone na facebooku
<sysek> a na G+ robia z grzecznosci
<bastetmilo> sysek: masz szklaną kulę?
<bastetmilo> wróżbiarskie zdolności?
<sysek> bastetmilo: nie
<sysek> ale po ostatniej rozmowie ze znajoma
<sysek> doszedlem do wniosku, ze czas F przeminie
<sysek> na pewno
<sysek> predzej czy pozniej, ludziom to sie przeje
<drathir> http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2011/08/15/a-eulogy-for-google-plus/  jak nawet tu ostrozni sa...
<sysek> drathir: wygladowo wole w sumie G+ ;)
<drathir> sysek: a podobno fb mieli przepisywac od podstaw na cos innego od strony kodu...
<sysek> hm lol
<sysek> niezle
<drathir> ale czy to do skutku doszlo nie mam zielonego pojecia...
<sysek> nackkane jest tam za bardzo
<drathir> zreszta twittera chyba tez lecieli od zera...
<drathir> ale co sie dziwic kiedy to powstalo, a technologia do przodu idzie...
<drathir> moze im sie duzo bardziej od zera oplacac wszystko napisac anizeli tylko probowac adaptowac nowe technologie do tych zdeczko zabytkowych...
<drathir> sysek: a co do wygladu i tu plus dla google nigdy nie lubilo fajerwerkow na swoich stronach...
<sysek> jest czysto, przejzyscie i ladnie
<drathir> dokladnie taki minimalizm, ale pod reka wszystko jest... choc z tego co widzialem jak adblockiem sie facebuka potraktuje to tez troszke reklam znika... do g+ nic nie mam ale zeby sie przebilo na 1miejsce watpie chyba ze konkurencja naprawde jakas wpadke ladna zaliczy...
<sysek> wszyscy walcza z ta prywatnoscia tak na prawde
<sysek> na G+ chyba jak skasujesz konto to wszystko skasujesz
<sysek> a na F zostanie mimo skasowania
<sysek> w ogole
<sysek> kupilem sobie wczoraj w kantorze ruble
<Wizard> sysek: Naddniestrzańskie?
<sysek> jaaaakie :D?
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubel_naddniestrza%C5%84ski
<sysek> Wizard: nie, rosyjskie ;)
<sysek> mam 80 rubli :P
<Wizard> Wróbli :)
<sysek> hhaha
<Wizard> Po co ci one?
<sysek> a tak sobie kupilem
<sysek> bo nigdy nie widzialem rubli
<BlessJah> po ile rubel stoi?
<sysek> 11 groszy
<ChaosEngine> buah ah haha
<ChaosEngine> tos zaszalal ;-)
<drathir> hrhr
<ChaosEngine> mozna widze rublami uprawiac hazard
<Diabelko> a niedługo jeszcze drachmami, bo Grecja płacze
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Ty się lepiej o złotówkę martw. I żeby nam jakiegoś ełra nie chcieli wprowadzać.
<Wizard> Albo innego rubla CCCP.
<m477> smoleńsk *****!!!
<Wizard> <3 Smoleńsk.
<Wizard> Piękna okolica. Te słowiańskie osady, te pradawne knieje.
<Wizard> Dąbrowy, olszyny, brzeziny.
<Wizard> Ach te brzeziny!
<m477> wszystko wyciete
<Wizard> m477: Jest jeden taki, co się upiera, że brzezin nie da się ściąć.
<m477> a tupolewem probowal?
<Wizard> Tupoprawem.
<ftpd> Tu polewa się zimnego lecha i krwawą mary.
<Wizard> No to niezła impreza, wystrzałowa.
<aycom> witam
<aycom> mam pytanie
<aycom> jak wyłączyć system z poziomu użytkownika
<kichawa> <spam> http://paste.ofcode.org/AJr6XE28ay7DzarwQtP2ya
<GriGi> Witam :)
<GriGi> Jak ja nie nawidzę kompilowania, zawsze wywali jakiś błąd, a ja chciałem mieć tylko cover flow w Banshee -,-
<GriGi> kierowałem się tym poradnikiem: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/clutter-flow-is-a-coverflow-plugin-for-banshee/ i przy "make" clutter, wywala błędy "Błąd 1 wychodzenie z katalogu"
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cy7jqrq> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<GriGi> to jest coś konkretnego, czy może jakiś ogólny błąd, i nie wiadomo co zrobiłem źle?
 * sysek ziewa glosno
 * bastetmilo próbuje się wykręcić od wymyślania hasła reklamowego
<drathir> GriGi: wychodzenie z katalogu to nie blad...
<drathir> cos wyzej musi byc...
<drathir> bastetmilo: cos w stylu najlepszy klimat tylko u bastetmilo ?
<drathir> ;p
<GriGi> drathir: czyli, brakuje jakiegoś katalogu? Czy może pliki do kompilowania trzymam w złym katalogu? Może nie jestem linux newbie, ale z reguły nic nie kompiluję, więc sorry za głupie pytania
<GriGi> aa, wyżej w logach -,-
<GriGi> sorry, dzisiaj jestem przymulony
<drathir> tak wyzej w logach, ze wyszlo z katalogu to nie blad...
<drathir> spokojnie...
<bastetmilo> drathir: nie, to nie dla mnie :)
<drathir> ty nie wszyscy bija ;p hrhr
<drathir> tu*
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slVC0LqZDqA
<sysek> kucze, szkoda, ze nie mam takiego glosu
<sysek> :(
<Diabelko> przed komputerem głos się nie przydaje
<GriGi> drathir, pozwoliłem sobie wrzucić logi na pastebin: http://pastebin.com/9v2j54L6 błędy zaczynają się w 49 linii
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> O kurde, ale typ harczy dokładnie jak Kombajn.
<ftpd> Mam nadzieję, że się wydrze pod koniec tak samo.
<GriGi> jakieś tam średniki i błędy w kodzie, ale powinno być w porządku, użyłem git'a do ściągnięcia teg
<GriGi> tego*
<drathir> GriGi:  dobrze, ze nie tu... hrhr
<GriGi> tak, wiem :D
<ftpd> Z tym, że ostatni akord jest zły. Jest molowy, a powinien być durowy.
<GriGi> kiedyś jak miałem pierwsze problemy z linuksem, i byłem nowy na IRCu, to wkleiłem na kanale, trochę logów
<GriGi> chyba nadal mnie tam nie lubią, na PolNecie :P
<Dreadlish> przejmujesz sie polnetem...
<drathir> GriGi: a mi nie raz wiazanka poleciala przez przypadek... dobrze jak dluga, bo irssi zatrzyma zawsze...
<ftpd> E, wydarł się kiepsko.
<GriGi> drathir, pewnie gdyby nie zatrzymał, to w zamian dostał byś inną wiązankę ;)
<sysek> Diabelko: poza nim tym bardziej
<drathir> zapewne tak, ale nic dziwnego... wieczorem jak ruchu nie ma to jeszcze jeszcze, gorzej jesli w dzien...
<GriGi> poza tym, nie mógłbym tego "clutter" zainstalować z jakichś gotowych paczek? muszę kombinować tym git'em i kompilować?
<ftpd> sysek: Poza tym, to nie jest kawałek Nirvany :(
<sysek> wiem
<sysek> :(
<drathir> GriGi: co to takiego? cogl-context-driver-gl.c od programu?
<sysek> ale to nie Kurt spiewa
<sysek> :P
<sysek> tzn akurat, co przeslalem
<ftpd> sysek: Wiem. Jak pisałem: na początku głos fajny, w wydarciu się fatalny, zły akord na koniec frazy. "Tak sobie", podsumowując.
<drathir> sudo apt-cache search clutter
<sysek> ftpd: wlasnie wlsucham wersje Nirvany
<ftpd> Ja też.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Po 'last night' jest akord durowy, w coverze molowoy. Słychać bardzo wyraźnie.
<GriGi> drathir, nie wiem co to jest :/. Postępowałem tylko według tamtych kroków. Wpisałem tą komendę i jest sporo paczek, tylko nie wiem które muszę zainstalować żeby mieć "kompletny" clutter.
<GriGi> może wystarczy że zainstaluje "libclutter-1.0-0" i "powiązania" same się dodadza?
<GriGi> bo trochę tego jest: http://pastebin.com/3wF9HyFD
<ftpd> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1139613/jak-marcin-najman-zamawia-drinka-w-knajpie/
<drathir> GriGi: a powiedz mi co to jest bo widze w debianie ze tego sporo jest...
<drathir> GriGi: ten clutter
<GriGi> drathir, zapragnąłem mieć "cover flow", a jest taki dodatek "clutter flow" do Banshee i wymaga tego pakietu, nie wiem czym jest ten clutter, robiłem co pisze tutaj: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/clutter-flow-is-a-coverflow-plugin-for-banshee/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cy7jqrq> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<drathir> GriGi: moga sie dodac ale niekoniecznie musza... najlepiej sudo apt-get install clutter
<drathir> a hjak to plugin to zapewne liby wystarcza...
<drathir> GriGi: zeby kompilowac wszystko c zawiera clutter i dev w nazwie moze byc potrzebne...
<drathir> GriGi: ale jesli to wtyczka to piwinny zame liby wystarczyc i ona zama dowiazania do nich bedzie miec w sobie...
<drathir> sama*
<sysek> chyba sie przejade do centrum
<GriGi> drathir, okay, dzięki, zaraz spróbuję zainstalować te liby i tą wtyczkę
<drathir> chyba ze potrebuje ektremalnie swiezej wersji... ale ubu takich starych az nie powinno miec...
<kriestof> Cześć, po update systemu drukarka mi nie działa. Zadania przechodzą normalnie przez cupsa, bez błędu. Gdzie powinienem szukać błędu? Jedyne co mi się na razie udało znaleźć to w /var/log/cups/error_log/  warning "W [16/May/2012:14:22:27 +0200] failed to CreateDevice: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.AlreadyExists:device id 'cups-HP-LaserJet-1018' already exists "
<ChaosEngine> kriestof: jaka wersja cups? restartowales i cups i drukarke?
<kriestof> Cups 1.5.2 . Restartowanie nic nie daje.
<ftpd> Wywal ją i dodaj od nowa.
<GriGi> drathir, teraz jak chcę zainstalować ten plugin, z .deb, to pisze: "niespełnione zależności: libclutter-gtk-0.10-0 (>= 0.10.2)". To oznacza że on potrzebuje 0.10-0 a ja mam wersję nowszą niż 0.10.2, czy że potrzeba nowszej wersji niż 0.10.2? Bo jak niby mam zainstalowany ten pakiet, ale 1.0-0
<kriestof> Niestety, nic nie dała reinstalacja drukarki przez Cupsa.
<drathir> co za dziady kompilowac jednak trza jesli masz 0.10 a chca 10.2
<drathir> GriGi: jaka architektura?
<drathir> GriGi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/0.10.2-0ubuntu2/+build/1317035/+files/libclutter-gtk-0.10-0_0.10.2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cgx3n3t> (at launchpad.net)
<drathir> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/0.10.2-0ubuntu2/+build/1317035/+files/libclutter-gtk-0.10-dbg_0.10.2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d3dsfew> (at launchpad.net)
<drathir> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/0.10.2-0ubuntu2/+build/1317035/+files/libclutter-gtk-0.10-dev_0.10.2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bq7z8c4> (at launchpad.net)
<drathir> GriGi: na 64 bit zainstaluj to...
<GriGi> drathir, sorry, byłem AFK
<GriGi> ale to jest netbook, 32 bity, zwykły
<drathir> juz sek
<drathir> netbook jesli obsluguje 64 to czemu nie 64bit ale juz 32 daje...
<drathir> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/0.10.2-0ubuntu2/+build/1317037/+files/libclutter-gtk-0.10-0_0.10.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cccxxuk> (at launchpad.net)
<drathir> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/0.10.2-0ubuntu2/+build/1317037/+files/libclutter-gtk-0.10-dbg_0.10.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cztogjx> (at launchpad.net)
<drathir> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gtk/0.10.2-0ubuntu2/+build/1317037/+files/libclutter-gtk-0.10-dev_0.10.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d75pw22> (at launchpad.net)
<GriGi> nie mam pojęcia, szczerze mówiąc, ale raczej nie, stary dość jest. Wielkie dzięki :) Powinienem przed tym usunąc tamtą wersję?
<drathir> mozesz usunac, choc powinno updejtnac...
<GriGi> k, dzięki :)
<drathir> najpierw zainstaluj hrhr
<drathir> moze jeszcze miec jakies zaleznosci dodatkowe...
<GriGi> wiem, ale sprawdzę za jakiś czas ;) teraz czeka na mnie pizza, a od pizzy nic mnie nie odciągnie :D
<drathir> ;p smacznego...
 * Matan[M] wygrał maturki :P
<pechowiec_> o/
<pechowiec_> Wizard: ping
<Wizard> Nie mogę teraz.
<pechowiec_> :(
<Wizard> Będę wieczorem, chyba.
<pechowiec_> jedno pytanie tylko
<pechowiec_> :P
<pechowiec_> roznice miedzy java 1.4 a obecna sa na tyle duze ze uczenie sie z ksiazku dla 1.4 nie ma sensu? czy moge smialo sie uczyc dla wersji 1.4 i potem wyrownac roznice
<Wizard> Nie warto.
<Wizard> Wręcz nie powinieneś. Mnóstwo rzeczy doszło w 1.5: enumy, adnotacje, kolekcje generyczne.
<pechowiec_> yhym
<pechowiec_> a podstawy podstaw chyba nie sa az tak rozne od sb?
<ftpd> A nie ma javy 1.6?
<pechowiec_> chyba nawet 1.7
<drathir> pechowiec_: dokladnie java version "1.7.0_04"
<drathir> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_04-b20)
<drathir> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.0-b21, mixed mode)
<drathir> ale cos czuje ze tez updejt byl jak open miala...
<GriGi> drathir, ja spadam, dzięki za pomoc, tam już nie było żadnych zależności, ale plugin i tak w playerze nie działa, w opcjach się pojawił i jest zaznaczony, ale nic w interfejsie nie ma, tam gdzie powinno być
<GriGi> tak czy inaczej, nie mam już sił dzisiaj się z tym bawić ;)
<GriGi> narazie
<sysek> idz po frugo zanim wyjdzie
<grek> :)
<lisu> `calc 6^16
<Przekliniak> lisu: 6
<lisu> e?
<grek> uzywa ktos tych activites na polskie dzialania w kde
<lisu> grek: tutaj nie wiem, czy ktoś k uzywa.
<grek> nikt nie wie wszystkiego :)
<tajwanuser> cze
<foreste> czesc
<drathir> foreste: witam...
<drathir> tajwanuser: witam...
<Blacky> Zna ktoś ppa x swat updates?
<Blacky> Już nieważne :D
<jacekowski> drathir: pong
<sysek> kurcze co jest z piratebay
<wormux29> Witam wszystkich
<wormux29> Mam pytanie. Czy jest możliwość, aby dokobywać zmiany  setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B bez uprawnien root?
<sysek> ftpd: nie widzialem,z e jestes modem na myapple oO
<lisu> 18:54:23 up 37 days -> matko i córko no i jeszcze żyje laptop x]
<jacekowski> wormux29: nie
<Vorbis^> można by ustawić sudo żeby nie pytało o hasło dla tej komendy i bedzie mieć podobny efekt
<wormux29> chodzi o to, że napisałem skrypt ktory przyciemnia mi ekran w laptopie i chcem dac go do autostartu
<ftpd> sysek: Jestem.
<Vorbis^> wormux29:
<Vorbis^> visudo
<sysek> :))
<onedeep69> hej
<gjm> przyyypał
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> hej bastetmilo ;*
<bastetmilo> co tam słychać?
<onedeep69> no i kupilem tego 1043nd
<onedeep69> zobaczymy czy po wifi pojdzie szybciej
<gjm> Wizard: ping
<Wizard> pong :/
<gjm> Wizard: op me? chyba już koniec problemów z shellem
<gjm> Wizard: :*
<Wizard> Dżinsy za loda ;)
<gjm> chciałbyś :D
<Wizard> Niekoniecznie.
<gjm> no to dobrze ;d
<drathir> onedeep69: good4you
<uh> jest jakiś konsolowy programik co zrobi konwersje pliku swf do avi?
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<gjm> bastetmilo: dobranoc ;)
<drathir> bastetmilo: kolorowych...
<onedeep69> drathir: juz zjebalem :)
<onedeep69> zabity
<onedeep69> postawilem openvrt i nakladka gargoyle
<onedeep69> wifi po tym dzialalo jak irda
<onedeep69> i chcialem wrocic do tplinkowego firmware
<onedeep69> zdechł :)
<gjm> onedeep69: nie klnij
<onedeep69> sorewicz
<onedeep69> czego sie nie tkne ostatnio to pada
<pakos> nikt nie firstuje? :>
<Voldenet> druguję ja
<drathir> onedeep69: tych sie ubic nie da z tego co pamietam...
<drathir> ale musialbym sprawdzic...
<m477> ale bania
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-17
<drathir> m477: weekendu jeszcze nie ma... jp
<drathir> ;p
<m477> oj tam weekend
<m477> uwalonym mozna byc caly czas :)
<drathir> m477: w koncu sie znudzic musi...
<m477> nie inaczej
<Matan[M]> bry
<Voldenet> ry
 * Matan[M] im dłużej używa u12.04 tym bardziej chce go wypierdzielić i kupić windowsa...
<Matan[M]> zna ktoś z was jakieś oprogramowanie do obsługi czytników linii papilarnych?
<Matan[M]> mam 138a:0011 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS5011 Fingerprint Reader niby w DELLu
<dweller> google it
<dweller> ale znając życie nie będzie działać
<Matan[M]> so sad :<
<Matan[M]> no configurable Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS5011 Fingerprint Reader :<
<ChaosEngine> gday
<m477> ;o
<shpaq> mornin'
<drathir> bry...
<txwxcc> hej
<m477> ;o
<txwxcc> http://i.imgur.com/HOE8n.jpg
<m477> przestan bo sie poplacze
<txwxcc> kto, co ma przestać
<dweller> ale suchar
<ftpd> No.
<tajwanuser> cze
<panx> http://tnij.org/1ksl < to już jest chore..., powinno wyłączyć dodawanie komentarzy..
<gjm> bry
<panx> siem gjm \
<panx> http://tnij.org/1ksl obadaj to ... "linuksiarze, chamy, piraciarze"  xD
<gjm> internet mi nie działa, zanim to sprawdzę to minie rok
<pakos> co tu sprawdzac, poziom komentarzy na ks/czip/itp kazdy zna ;>
<bastetmilo> panx: i gdzie tu z tym, co?
<bastetmilo> ja przeczytałam niepotrzebnie kilka pierwszych komentarzy
<bastetmilo> jakbym widziała onet
<panx> tyle że one kasuje komentarze wg. widzimisię
<panx> onet*
<panx> bastetmilo, przestestowałem tw Unity  i ostatecznie daje 8/10 :P, przetestowałem gnome i daję 9/10
<gjm> kul, ja swojemu DE daję 11/10
<gjm> dziś np. automagicznie zaczęły mi działać notyfikacje od dźwięku
<panx> gjm,  jakiś openbox z concky?
<gjm> jak nie 'konki' to 'concky'. tak trudno sprawdzić że to nazywa się 'conky'?
<gjm> nie, po prostu Openbox, na co mi conky?
<gjm> zegarek mam na panelu, od obciążenie mam lxtask
<panx> gjm, spokojnie
<panx> gjm, nie dynerwuj się :D
<gjm> nie denerwuję się, po prostu ile można?
<gjm> + wygląda ładnie, wygodne skróty klawiszowe, szybko się obsługuje. a to wszystko dlatego bo wiem gdzie co jest
<panx> ;)
<panx> ja mam swoje XFCE :D
<panx> też ładne :), wygnone menu i zarządzenie
<panx> wygodne
<gjm> xfce jest spoko, ale nie potrzebuję tyle gui do obsługi systemu
<gjm> i jakoś nie udało mi się go upięknić, ten panel jest po prostu brzydki, a tak mam tint2 z własnym konfigiem i jest super
<bastetmilo> Ja tam nie lubie jak mnie coś dźga w oczy brzydkością swoją.
<tajwanuser> o
<tajwanuser> diablo 3 wyszlo 2 dni temu
<panx> łał... :D
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: refleks szachisty, co? ;)
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> nawet mam kaske
<tajwanuser> ale szkoooda
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastetmilo> lepiej brać z torrentów, co?
<tajwanuser> z rapida:P
<tajwanuser> moze na urodziny dostane
<panx> rapida?? od kiedy transfer spradł z no klimit, do 30kb/s to nie warto nic z tamtað ściągać
<drathir> bastetmilo: zalezy jakie laze...
<drathir> lacze*
<tajwanuser> panx: czy tam z innych temu podobnych
<bastetmilo> panx: a może warto mieć konto, żeby pobierać szybciej? ;)
<panx> teraz tylko torrent :P bo 70% hostingów po upadało
<panx> ew. chomik
<panx> bastetmilo, ale nie działa z jdownloaderem - wtyczka ciągle przestarzała ;(
<Szatan> punkty na allegro do chomika można kupić w rozsądnej cenie
<drathir> panx: updejt jdownloadera...
<Szatan> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/462153_10150905847094653_176114889652_9625634_1635006795_o.jpg mina bezcenna
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ckrpwld> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<panx> drathir, ijm hew njułest verszyn oh dzejdołnlołder ;F
<inzaghi89> jd nie radzi sobie z netload :( a póki co tylko on żyje dobrze
<inzaghi89> tzn. radzi sobie z darmowymi kontami, a premium nie rozpoznaje, odrzuca go...
<Szatan> inzaghi89: a turbobit i hellshare?
<inzaghi89> Szatan, dobrze z nimi sobie radzi, szczególnie hellshare
<inzaghi89> no źle napisałem...
<inzaghi89> są jeszcze poza netload żyjątki dobre
<panx> inzaghi89, hellshare ostatnie robi kuku , ale działa dobrze
<Szatan> rapidshare też robi kuku
<gjm> zaraz wam zrobię kuku ;>
<Szatan> taki skaczące prędkości ściągania
<drathir> panx: czsami trzeba starej sie pozbyc...
<Szatan> magia javy :>
<bastetmilo> panx: SOA#1
<panx> bastetmilo, ? co ?
<gjm> co to za maniera stawiania spacji przez znakami zapytania i wykrzyknikami?
<gjm> jakaś nowa zasada?
<bastetmilo> panx: napisałeś, że nie działa z jdownloaderem. U mnie działa.
<panx> bastetmilo, mi chodzi o to że RS z kontem premium mówi " wtyczke przestarzała"
<uh> jakim poleceniem odpala mie managera aktualizacji
<uh> bo się coś zawiesił
<PoKrAk> zabij procesy dpkg i apt-get
<PoKrAk> pozniej daj polecenie aptitude update i aptitude upgrade
<PoKrAk> i masz zaktualizowane
<uh> nie chodzi o to
<uh> w unity wisi mi ikonka i nie dziala
<PoKrAk> ubij procesy
<uh> http://scena.x25.pl/unity problem...
<Psotnick> Jest jakiś linuxowy menadżer plików, w którym można sortować po tagach ID3?
<Psotnick> Albo coś co pozwoli mi skopiować pliki z tagiem pasującym do wzorca
<Psotnick> Napisałem sobie skrypt, ale niecałe 2,5tys mieli 15min a potrzebuję to użyć kilka razy
<m477> a po polsku?
<Psotnick> Yyyy.. to już jest po polsku
<m477> tak, a co znaczy?
<gjm> nie trolluj ziomek
<gjm> cześć Psotnick
<Psotnick> A konkretnie które zdanie? Chyba, że czepiasz się braku kropek na końcu ;)
<Psotnick> Cześć gjm ;)
<m477> ;D
<panx> witaj m477
<gjm> nie
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> uprzedziłem w końcu!
<Psotnick> meh ;/ Muszę chyba tym skryptem przejechać
<Psotnick> 2 dni to będę robił...
<gjm> a ile tych empetrójków masz?
<Psotnick> 2440
<gjm> a czemu kilka razy?
<Psotnick> Kilku autorów, nie znam perla, a w bashu chyba nie ma regexpów
<gjm> python
<Psotnick> Też nie znam
<Psotnick> Ale chyba szybciej będzie ogarnąć
<gjm> no proste
<Psotnick> Kurde, prosty jest ten python ;)
<makimaki> Python bardzo prosty
<makimaki> Bardzo latwa skladnia do przyswojenia
<gjm> noł szit szerlok
<makimaki> No patrz
<Matan[M]> http://zycieismierc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/truck1.jpg
<Matan[M]> januszu chrystusu xD
<uh> dobre to było :P
<panx> doszła wiadomość?
<gjm> do?
<panx> do tutaj
<panx> bo jakimś cudem iwconfig mi się zawisił i cała sieć... i myśla jak go na chama zresetowac nie resetując całego kompa...
<panx> bo mencoder zapiernicza
<gjm> kill -9?
<panx> czemu -9?
<gjm> 'man kill' ← polecam, ciekawa lektura
<panx>    kill -9              Kill all processes you can kill, mówiłem że mencoder za piernicza, i ma zapiernicza... bo koduje
<panx> jeszcze mencoder mi zabije :P
<panx> 90% jesr
<panx> 90% jest
<gjm> alleluja
<gjm> co za lamy
<gjm> panx: 'kill -9 iwconfig'
<gjm> i ucz się angielskiego
<panx> ucze ale opieram się skutecznie anglizacji
<panx> wpisałem /etc/init.d/networking restart, (pod fbsd rózni się tylko że zamiast init.d jest rc.d)
<panx> i proble  w ty ze nic sie nie dzieje restart to chyba jedyne wyjscie hehe...:P
<Wizard> panx: Pod FreeBSD różni się nie tylko.
<Wizard> Ale FreeBSD to #freebsd-pl
<Wizard> Ile razy mam powtarzać, że to jest kanał o Ubuntu.
<panx> Wizard, źle mnie zrozumiałeś
<Wizard> Oczywiście.
<Wizard> A ty źle zrozumiałeś /topic.
<panx> mi chodziło o to że do zrestartowania sieci używałem komendy z fbsd (/etc/rc.d/networking)  w Ubunt, tyle że zamiast rc.d użyłem init.d, bo rc.d nie znalałem ,ale znalałem init.d :P
<panx> uhhh
<Szatan> Wizard: wyluzuj i tak nic się nie dzieje
<Wizard> ;)
<Szatan> nie można porozmawiać o szeroko istniejącym *NIX'ie?
<Wizard> Czy ja wiem?
<Wizard> FreeBSD jest dość daleko od linuksa.
<jacekowski> ktos tu uzywal btrfs?
<panx> jacekowski, ja na fedorze
<panx> Wizard, a jak bardzo daleko od Linuksa
<panx> ???
<Wizard> Z 10km ;]
<panx> jacekowski, nie polecam - ustrojstwo :P system plików sam mi znikł :P,i temu fedora padła :P
<Wizard> Linux to Sysytem V, FreeBSD to BSD. (z grubsza)
<jacekowski> a cos wiecej
<jacekowski> jak z reszta jego ficzerow
<panx> Zastanawia mnie dlaczego BSD tak wolno się rozwija, i tak mało go na serverach
<jacekowski> bo sie zastanawiam btrfs reiserfs ext4
<panx> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Unix_history-simple.svg << tutaj ładnie widać  jak daleko :P
<gjm> panx: zastanów się lepiej nad sensem istnienia, myślę że lepiej ci to wyjdzie
<panx> jacekowski, ext4
<panx> ino niema żadnej łapki do Linux
<jacekowski> no wlasnie ext4 ma pewne wady
<panx> jacekowski, jakie?
<jacekowski> od zawsze uzywalem reiserfs
<jacekowski> jedyny fs ktory mi plikow nie znikl
<jacekowski> nawet jak go bardzo bilem
<panx> jacekowski, uuu :P mi ext4 jeszcze nie znikł ani razu!, ale znikł mi brfs,a raiser wstrzymany jest  ponoć
<jacekowski> reiserfs nie jest rozwijany dalej, ale nie ma co rozwijac dalej
<jacekowski> dziala, pliki trzyma
<jacekowski> hmm, sprobuje tego exta
<Szatan> jacekowski: a może xfs?
<jacekowski> neeeeeeeeeee
<jacekowski> ja lubie moje dane
<tajwanuser> cze
<jacekowski> BlessJah:
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bede przenosil sie na nowy serwer
<gjm> niech ginie
<Szatan> gentoo?
<gjm> KozioLinux
<panx> co wy z tym KozioLinux ?
<Wizard> Stara legenda.
<Wizard> Poszukaj sobie na googlach, jak znajdziesz Kozia i jego historię → to to.
<tajwanuser> znajdziesz logi z tego kanalu
<Szatan> panx: http://dl.pakos.biz/ubuntu/koziolinux
<panx> lol z tym livesupportem mnie rozwalił
<lisu> re
<KiFka> hej
<uh> cz
<lisu> wiecie co... kufa co za dzien
<Szatan> CZWARTEK!?
<lisu> szewski czwartek
<lisu> ja po prostu wiem, ze jak poniedziałek się zacznie z kopyta, tak nie odpuści cały tydzien
<Szatan> lisu: za dużo okienek od M$ się naoglądałeś i masz teraz
<lisu> Szatan: jakbyś zgadł
<dweller> shit happen
<lisu> na koniec dnia, godzina 17, chcesz na serwerze utworzyć konto usera: .... kufa nie da sie, paczysz, wymagania odnośnie haseł... no spoko, wpisujesz zaawansowane hasło 12 znaków cyfry #@!#! krzaki.... dupa... paczasz w secpol.mcs .... klupasz wymogi hasłą... kufa nie można wyłączyć... niedostępne... w końcu pierd.... drzwiami od serwerowni.. włączas alarm i idzesz na piwo no kufa ile można
<KiFka> lisu, i poprawnie.
<lisu> KiFka: a zeby nie był koniec, to jesteś w samochodzie, odpalasz... a tu telefon, ze drukarna na 2 piętrze nie chce drukować... no kuźwa... jutro nie ide do roboty urlop
<KiFka> sam tam jestes?
<lisu> KiFka: vista jej mać... co chwile problemy.
<bastetmilo> lisu: ja tez miałam kijowy poniedzialek i tak sie za mną to ciągnie...
<bastetmilo> a dzis to bym sie jeszcze pod autobus wpakowała
<lisu> współczuje, karne piwo się należy
<KiFka> lisu, sam?
<lisu> prawie sam
<lisu> 2 osoba papiery prawie cały czas wypełnia, choć tyle, bo by mnie krew ze tym jeszcze zalała
<ftpd> http://slut.signalstorm.net/rebus.jpg
<bastetmilo> Ha. A jakiego ja dzis miałam klienta
<bastetmilo> jeszcze mnie telepie na sama mysl
<bastetmilo> ale taka fakture dostanie
<bastetmilo> nie daruje mu
<gjm> :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, nie daruj'
<KiFka> ehh
<KiFka> ja jutro sie wynudze
<KiFka> dlugi weekend ludzie se robia
<bastetmilo> a ja nie! Bo tadzik przyjeżdża do Wrocławia :)
<KiFka> tadzik?
<bastetmilo> i idziemy na nokia n9 party
<bastetmilo> KiFka: ah. Ty nie znasz tadzika.
<KiFka> no nie
<lisu> piwa, piwa, piwa dajce...
<lisu> ale mnie dziś smaki naszły
 * KiFka idzie na balkonik przyniesc lisu buteleczke Rothaus'a
<lisu> no popatrz sie, to się nazywa reakcja :D
<KiFka> hehhe
<lisu> normalnie, moja to by mi dała...
<KiFka> wiem jak dogodzic mezczyznie :P
<lisu> nie wątpię
<lisu> KiFka: mężczyźni się są az tak wymagający jak kobiety
<ftpd> Co to Rothaus?
<KiFka> sek
<ftpd> (Litościwie pominę błędy apostrof, wszak chodzi o piwo.)
<ftpd> Aha, niemiecki sikacz.
<KiFka> ftpd, widze ze na piwie sie nie znasz... no coz.
<ftpd> KiFka: Być może to jest jakieś prze-świetne, natomiast niemieckie lagery nigdy mnie nie bawiły,
<lisu> ftpd: czemu sikacz? niemcy mają dobre piwa. choć ostatnio warke... właśnie... ide po warke
<ftpd> s/,$/./
<txwxcc> bastetmilo: no, opowiadaj
<bastetmilo> txwxcc: co mam opowiadać?
<KiFka> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9674140/2012-05-17%2020.27.47.jpg
<txwxcc> "Ha. A jakiego ja dzis miałam klienta jeszcze mnie telepie na sama mysl ale taka fakture dostanie nie daruje mu" - pewnie ciekawe
<KiFka> osobiscie wole ciemne
<KiFka> z malych browarow
<KiFka> ale to inna historia
<ftpd> Nie kocham ciemnego piwa.
<ftpd> http://piworegionalne.net/dobry-wieczor-polskie-piwo-regionalne-p-410.html
<ftpd> Ale to jest wporzo.
<ftpd> Stout owsiany.
<bastetmilo> txwxcc: powiedzmy ze na detale opuszcze zasłone milczenia.
<bastetmilo> A ja bardzo lubie ciemne piwo
<bastetmilo> Tylko, że teraz nie piję w ogóle...
<bastetmilo> To mogę tylko pomarzyć.
<KiFka> bastetmilo, przywiesc ci pare butelek?
<bastetmilo> KiFka: czemu nie :)
<gjm> poproszę ;)
<bastetmilo> gjm: jak przyjedziesz na zlot to sie z Toba podziele :)
<gjm> i tak chciałem przyjechać
<lisu> bastetmilo: "Nie, rozrywki stricte geekowe" a chyba raczej tam miało być: "Nie, rozrywki stricte nerdowskie..."
<bastetmilo> lisu: hyh. Dobrze, poprawię :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, chyba bede musiala zrobic liste
<bastetmilo> KiFka: no na razie to chyba Tylko piwo masz, to po co Ci lista?
<KiFka> slonce nie jestes jedyna
<bastetmilo> aaaa
<bastetmilo> no tak :)
<KiFka> rozrywaja nas ze tak powiem bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> tak?
<KiFka> nom
<lisu> bastetmilo: to jaki joke ;)
<lisu> "obyś cudze windowsy naprawiał" - największe przekleństwo na informatyka x]
<KiFka> lol
<KiFka> jak mi sie nie chce jutro isc do pracy
<KiFka> :(
<pakos> hmm
<pakos> byla taka aplikacja w wine do usuwania programow
<pakos> nvm mam juz
<dweller> ja tam wywalam cały katalog .wine
<pakos> dweller: chcialem tylko 2 apki wywalic :P
<drathir> re
<pechowiec_> o/
<pechowiec_> Wizard: ping :>
<Szatan> pechowiec_: \m/
<drathir> pechowiec_: witam...
<pechowiec_> widze ze sie slot szykuje :>
<pechowiec_> 11/94 nice
<Diabelko> i tak będzie tylko qermit z żoną, kifka i bastetmilo :P
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jakies utrudnienia, czy taki mocniejszy reboot bedzie?
<gjm> userdel
<Szatan> passwd -l
<gjm> albo
<lisu_> rf -rf /home/*
<lisu_> rm* -rf miało byc
<lisu_> ech
<lisu_> pora spac
<lisu_> nara
<gjm> umiom linuksa :<
<Mongolski> <lisu> "obyś cudze windowsy naprawiał" - największe przekleństwo na informatyka x]
<Mongolski> ejj no zależy jakie problemy na siebie bierzesz
<gjm> fajowo
<Mongolski> ponoć z instalowania sterowników można całkiem nieźle wyżyć :D
<pechowiec_> Mongolski: u mnie w miescie "instalacja windows" - 50zł
<pechowiec_> nie wiem czy w tym sa wliczone sterowniki
<Mongolski> ale wiesz
<gjm> > u mnie w miescie
<Mongolski> odpalasz przy tym terminal, sprawdzasz pinga
<Szatan> u mnie na mieście instalacja windows 100 zł ;s
<Mongolski> i już masz 30 złotych więcej :D
<Mongolski> za czarną magię :)
<pechowiec_> Szatan: załóżmy spółke
<pechowiec_> Szatan: zbierzesz u sb kompy i instalacja windy 90zł wysyłasz do mnie ja instaluje za te 50zł, i odsyłam
<pechowiec_> po odliczeniu kosztów starczy na browara
<Szatan> pechowiec_: tia
<Szatan> samo odwirusowane kompa 70 zł
<Szatan> pechowiec_: a masz oryginalne nośniki?
<Szatan> czyli nie masz
<gjm> ano właśnie
<Szatan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnRg3qL9SVo
<spoofy> Ej.. jaką polecacie kartę wlan b/g co by chodziłą out-of da box co by z niej zrobić ap za pomocą hostapd?
<spoofy> dodam że wireless-compat w wersji starszej na łubuntu 10.04 lts ;]
<Szatan> spoofy: mam na usb za 12 zł na allegro :D
<Szatan> spoofy: http://allegro.pl/atheros-ar5007ug-karta-bezprzewodowa-wifi-na-usb-i2327269711.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bnnoqhq> (at allegro.pl)
<spoofy> pci ;] kupiłem pentagram hornet jakiś z P6121-l7 .. na opakowaniu napisane "Działa z win7,xp,vista,2000, mac os x, linux)...
<spoofy> ta.. ralink 3060 i rt3562sta...
<spoofy> dodam że te z "zielonej" serii tplinka na atherosie nie chciały iść ze starszym sprzętem (te jakby wielkości minipci przerobione na pci)
<spoofy> marzy mi się linksys WMP54G (cisco..)
<Szatan> a mi się marzy NAS z 16 TB dyskiem
<Mongolski> ło kurde po cholerę Ci 16 GB ?
<Mongolski> *TB ?
<gjm> coby piracić
<spoofy> No właśnie.. ma zamiar postawić bazę danych i wnioskując po nicku to zapisywać wszystkie grzechy świata :D
<Szatan> jestem tylko pieprzonym audiofilem
<Mongolski> będziesz robił za serwer do seedów ?
<Szatan> niet
<spoofy> jezzus ale na jednym dysku to bym się bał 16 tb.. ew. kilka w raid 5
<Mongolski> noo
<Mongolski> jak to sformatować? xD
<pechowiec_> Szatan: flac?
<Szatan> tia, chcę się pokoju zamknąć i słuchać :P
<Szatan> pechowiec_: ya
<Szatan> pechowiec_: i alac
<pechowiec_> Szatan: :)
<Szatan> chyba najbardziej się opłaca NAS kołować niż kompa jako serwer
<Szatan> który będzie jadł prąd
<Mongolski> zresztą co to będzie za db?
<pechowiec_> Mongolski: humm?
<Mongolski> no ta Szatanowa 16 terrowa
<pechowiec_> Mongolski: muzyka toc pisal
<Szatan> głównie to metal, deatch metal etc.
<Mongolski> aaa
<spoofy> a może jakieś Turbo, TSA starsze, hm ? We flacku jakbyś miał byłoby ciekawie ;]
<pechowiec_> Donald przeprosił za siebie :>
<Szatan> hmm, turbo nie widziałem
<pechowiec_> Donald: "platforma przeprasza ze czasami do polityki dostaja sie ludzie, którzy nie powinni"
<Szatan> pechowiec_: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/462153_10150905847094653_176114889652_9625634_1635006795_o.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ckrpwld> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net)
<Szatan> dziwne z tym mam skojarzenia
<pechowiec_> to zdjecie bedzie przerobione
<pechowiec_> ma ktos konto na joemonsterze?
<pechowiec_> az sie prosi by wrzucic do fotoszopek
<Szatan> http://allegro.pl/synology-ds1512-2-13ghz-max-20tb-do-15x-hdd-i2299854648.html mom plz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie wiem jeszcze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale bedzie bolalo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo pliki i wszystko trzeba bedzie przeniesc
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a zimbra 7 ma inne licencjonowanie i moj hack nei dziala wiec 6 zostaje
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wystarczy mi zeby backup byl w razie czego
<BlessJah> ja ze dwa dni temu robilem, teraz neta nie mam na stancji
<jacekowski> raczej rozwiaze to tak ze ci zaloze konto, a dane se sam skopiujesz
<jacekowski> zimbre skopiuje samemu
<jacekowski> bo to tylko przerzucic backupa
<BlessJah> beda dwa serwery jakis czas? na stancji nie mam neta teraz
<jacekowski> no do polowy przyszlego miesiaca
<BlessJah> ok
<Voldenet> 1st
<spi> 2nd
<pechowiec_> 3rd
<Szatan> 0x29A
<gjm> ech
<gjm> jakie to głupie
<Dreadlish> debilne
<Dreadlish> conajmniej
<ftpd> JezusMnieKochAnd
<gjm> ftpd: oszukujesz
<ftpd> gjm: Nie. Mówił mi wczoraj, spotkałem go w nocym.
<pechowiec_> ftpd: nie rób jaj z wiary
<gjm> ach ci przebierańcy
<gjm> wyluzuj ziom
 * pechowiec_ idzie w kime
<pechowiec_> branoc
<qermit> siemka wszystkim
<gjm> siemka qermit
<termi> siema
<qermit> da sie w mutt tak ustawić by odpowiadało z tego samego adresu na który przyszedł mail?
<qermit> mam kilka skrzynek pocztowych podpiętych
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-18
<ChaosEngine> gday
<Wizard> Cześć.
<tajwanuser> cze
 * KiFka hi
<KiFka> hej
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry!
<Voldenet> dzień dobry
<Matan[M]> bry
<panx> witam
<shpaq> mornin'
<Matan[M]> czy tylko ja mam ujową zieloną ikonę baterii w unity czy mi się zdaje?
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: ja nie mam zielonej.
<bastetmilo> Tylko taką ładną szarą :)
<KiFka> u mnie tez szara
<Matan[M]> miałem standardową malutką komponującą się z kopertką, antenką i głośniczkiem
<Matan[M]> a tutaj teraz jakiś kloc
<sysek> FCUK
<m477> juwe juwe
<sysek> Wizard: przeciez ja nie napisalem przeklenstwa :(
<sysek> http://www.fcuk.net.pl/
<sysek> :(
<Voldenet> sysek: ale to inteligentny system kopania
<Voldenet> kopie nawet wtedy jak masz zamiar przekląć
<sysek> :O
<Wizard> Oczywiście.
<Voldenet> wykrywa twój nastrój i w połowie słowa kopie
<Voldenet> sprawdzone
<Wizard> Oczywiście.
<sysek> luuuuubie PLACKI
<sysek> O:
<m477> ;o
<sysek> to ja pogram w wolfa czy de
<m477> ić
<Thorbjorn> o/
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> Uuuu...
<sysek> uuuu
<sysek> barbra streisand !
<Thorbjorn> 'utf
<Thorbjorn> Przekliniaku!
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> O, głupi chrome ogarnął
<Thorbjorn> lisu: o/
<Mongolski`> }][{¾½¼³²¹¬ó→↓←ŧ¶ęł@ĸjħŋđðśąµń”“ćźż|×ºŃ’‘ĆŹŻ¦&JĦŊªÐŚĄÓı↑¥Ŧ®ĘŁΩ°±™⅞⅝⅜$£⅛¡¬
<Mongolski`> żółwiątko ;*
<Dreadlish> omg?
<Mongolski`> co, nie mów że widzisz krzaczki :)
<sysek> krzaki
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/Zrzut%20ekranu%202012-05-18%20o%2010.46.17.png
<Voldenet> ładny font
<Mongolski`> łoł
<Mongolski`> apple
<Mongolski`> to nie są krzaki
<Mongolski`> to sa dokładnie te znaczki które przesłałem
<Voldenet> przesłałeś krzaki
<Mongolski`> nie
<Mongolski`> wysłałem znaki specjalne
<Mongolski`> http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/6430/krzaki.png
<Mongolski`> takie jak ułamki
<Voldenet> inaczej znane
<Mongolski`> znaki narodowe
<Voldenet> jako krzaki
<Mongolski`> różne symbole :)
<Voldenet> twój symbol jest krzakiem
<Mongolski`> nie karzki to sa jak jest złe kodowanie i wykrzacza znaczki narodowe
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> krzaki to są wtedy, jak na ekranie nie potrafię nazwać wszystkich znaków
<Mongolski`> ħ
<Mongolski`> a tego?
<Voldenet> a nie wiem co to jest to Ħ Ŋ Ð
<Mongolski`> Ŋ
<Voldenet> to ħ to stała diraca
<Mongolski`> to jest sprawność
<Voldenet> ale tego N z kreską... nawet nie mam pojęcia jak to sie czyta
<Mongolski`> to wyglada jak kreślone H raczej :)
<Voldenet> sprawność to się zapisuje znaczkiem eta
<Voldenet> to co ty wkleiłeś to jest jakieś bógwieco
<Mongolski`> to taka czcionka
<Mongolski`> masz
<Mongolski`> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%A6
<Voldenet> η =/= ŋ
<Voldenet> o, to maltański
<Voldenet> nawet nie znałem
<Voldenet> nazywałem to przekreślonym h :D
<Mongolski`> Spółgłoska nosowa miękkopodniebienna ŋ
<Mongolski`> xD
<Voldenet> taaa
<Mongolski`> w zapisie fonetycznym się używa
<Voldenet> sugerowanie, że ktoś go używa
<Mongolski`> nie nie sugerowanie. np. w języku polskim: ręka ['rεŋka]
<Mongolski`> masz tu jest krzaczków od cholery: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sp%C3%B3%C5%82g%C5%82oska_nosowa_tylnoj%C4%99zykowo-mi%C4%99kkopodniebienna#Przyk.C5.82ady
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7vk4pcj> (at pl.wikipedia.org)
<Voldenet> Wybacz, ja nie używam
<Voldenet> dużo łatwiej mi posłuchać i powtórzyć
<Voldenet> niż przeczytać te mongolskie krzaki dźwiękopodobne
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Mongolski`> nie, to znaczki zapisów fonetycznych
<Mongolski`> oo np mlaski są :D
<Voldenet> O, super, a klikanie językiem jest?
<Voldenet> Tak po afrykańsku, solidnie
<Mongolski`> nie wiem, znanalizuj
<Mongolski`> *zanalisuj
<Mongolski`> kurde :D
<Voldenet> jeszcze raz
<Mongolski`> *zanalizuj :)
<Voldenet> \o/
 * Mongolski` kłania się i przyjmuje oklasku
<Voldenet> jaki ircowy standup, fiu fiu
<Voldenet> możesz zrobić kariere na #ubuntu
<Voldenet> tylko musisz to po angielsku
<Voldenet> potrafisz ty angielski? Bo ja na przykład nie
<Mongolski`> ich knowe englishe nich so good
<Mongolski`> :D
<drathir> bry...
<Mongolski`> witaj
 * bastetmilo słucha Marika - Uplifter
<bastetmilo> no ej. Cała płyta jest bez jednego (mojego ulubionego) kawałka :/
 * Matan[M] zabiera się za naukę The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - Fi's Gratitude na nowych klawiszach
<bastetmilo> kto ostatnio się skarżył, że ma niebieskie ludki na youtube?
<bastetmilo> Bo i mnie dopadł ten problem
<bastetmilo> :(
<Mongolski`> niebieskie ludki?
<Mongolski`> o.o
<Mongolski`> używasz ie ?
<bastetmilo> Mongolski`: a jesteśmy na kanale #windows żebym IE używała?
<bastetmilo> kolory na filmach w youtube mam zmienione
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: prawym -> ustawienia -> pierwsza karta z lewej, wyłącz przyśpieszenie sprzętowe
<Dreadlish> i zrestartuj flasha
<panx> bastetmilo, ubuntu-pomoc
<panx> bastetmilo, http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/youtube-wyswietla-filmy-w-niebieskich-kolorach/
<bastetmilo> super, dzięki.
<bastetmilo> Tylko że w żadnej przeglądarce nie mogę kliknąć żeby to odznaczyć
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<Wizard> No jak?
<bastetmilo> Cześć Wizard
<panx> bastetmilo, w FF/ Operze tęz nie?
<panx> ani chromie?
<bastetmilo> panx: w niczym.
<bastetmilo> ale w sumie
<bastetmilo> ja z youtube tylko słucham muzyki
<panx> sudo gedit /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<panx> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<panx> OverrideGPUValidation=true
<panx> dodaj to tam
<panx> i zapisz
<panx> ew. włącz sobie html5
<bastetmilo> panx: też próbowałam z tym plikiem - nie chciał mi się zapisać w ogóle
<bastetmilo> i włączyłam html5...
<panx> u mnie we wszystkich się da
<bastetmilo> może musze zrestartować Fx
<bastetmilo> OK. HTML5 poszło
<panx> bastetmilo, masz nvidie? :D
<bastetmilo> panx: tak
<panx> bastetmilo, bo ten bład występuje tylko na NV
<panx> ^^
<bastetmilo> Trudno
<bastetmilo> i tak wole nvidie niz to drugie
 * bastetmilo chce pojechać na koncert Muse
<KiFka> :)
<bastetmilo> no kurde. Właśnie słucham płyty z Wembley i brzmią świetnie.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: ja pojechałem na koncert 25 lecia The Legend of Zelda do LSO, wydałem 1000zł :D
<bastetmilo> ale to jest gra przecież...
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: ...
<Matan[M]> zawodzisz mnie...
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: The Legend of Zelda: 25th Anniversary
<Matan[M]> youtube it
<Matan[M]> www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKYn4ACAd7s
<bastetmilo> ah. Przyznaję, nie chciało mi się wiecej szukac w google :)
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: and what do u think about it?
<bastetmilo> aaa.
<bastetmilo> Nie moje klimaty
<Matan[M]> każdy ma swoje :)
<m477> juwe juwe
<Macko1990> Siema
<Macko1990> potrzebuje pomocy zrobilem na xp sobie dysk na drivery na laptopie, i po uruchomieniu komputera, XP mi działa, ale gdy próbuje wlaczyc 2 system ubuntu 10.10, to wyskakuje mi: ""Napęd /home jest niegotowy lub nieobecny Nadal czekaj albo naciśnij S aby pominąć montowanie lub M aby przejść do naprawy ręcznej"""
<Macko1990> znalazlem rowniez ten problem, ale raczej jest u mnie troszke inaczej dyski, więc nie wiem co zmienić i nie chce sam tego psuć ktoś pomoże ?
<Macko1990> tu jest ten problem prawdopodobnie rozwiazany: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=145&t=139613
<Macko1990> a oto moje zdjęcia 3 koment które oni wymagali: http://www.wgraj.org/zdjecie/80212
<Macko1990>   http://www.wgraj.org/zdjecie/80213
<Macko1990> czekam na odpowiedz.
<Macko1990> Pomoze ktos ?
<Macko1990> Halo  pomoże ktoś ?
<m477> cze
<Macko1990> czesc pomozecie mi ?
<m477> ema
<pakos> Macko1990: a nie skasowales przypadkiem partycji?
<pakos> pisze ze podczas instalacji home miales na sda6 a teraz jej nie masz
<pakos> tak jak i swap z reszta, sda7
<Macko1990> mialem c windows 7 15 gb na nim, potem dalem na "/" 5gb, na "/home" 5gb, i na "SWAP" 1gb czyli 2x ram, po czym na windows xp wlaczylem zarzadzanie dyskami i mialem tam 15 gb dysk WINDOWSA XP, obok w zielonej ramce 3 dyski linuxa, i na szaro 3 gb nie podzielone na partycje, wiec kliknalem na szare i dodalem dysk 3 gb .
<Macko1990> cos zepsulem ? :(
<pakos> najwyrazniej skasowales home i swap :>
<Macko1990> teraz jak to naprawic ?
<drathir> re
<Macko1990> czy od nowa windows xp a potem linuxa
<drathir> co tam niszczycie?
<pakos> kolega chyba sobie home i swapa skasowal
<drathir> a to ciekawe... spod linuxa?
<pakos> windy chyba
<pakos> cos z partycjami robil
<Macko1990> moze pakos i drathir spojrzcie 2 raz, moze jednak cien szansy ze nie usunalem ? bo ja tylkko zrobilem dodatkowy dysk z nie przydzielonej przestrzeni., a teraz instalowac ponownie. to troche czasu
<Macko1990> looknijcie jeszcze raz: http://www.wgraj.org/zdjecie/80212
<Macko1990> http://www.wgraj.org/zdjecie/80213
<Macko1990> bo jakos trudno mi uwierzyc
<Macko1990> a i jeszcze kliknalem ok na aktualizacje dzien wczesniej jak jeszcze sie wlaczal linux. ale to chyba nie istotne
<drathir> nauczka na przyszlosc nie tykac windowsowego palcem bo to robi sobie co chce... ostatnio poszlo 500 gb danych bo win sobie postanowil usunac, a nie to mu sie kazalo zrobic... ;p
<drathir> wole partycje spod live nawet robic, bezpieczniej...
<drathir> Macko1990: a jakiego linuxa masz?
<drathir> tak w gwoli upewnienia ;@
<pakos> 10.10 chyba
<pakos> tak, 10.10
<gjm> bry
<drathir> a fstab to pal licho wpisy mogly tylko zniknac czy cus choc sa...
<drathir> fsck robiony?
<drathir> ls /home co daje?
<pakos> ale fdisk tez ich nie pokazywal
<pakos> ehh resecik gnoma bez dotykania czegokolwiek -.-
<Macko1990> ubuntu 10.10
<Macko1990> zaraz napisze
<Macko1990> jak zrobic resecik gnoma ? :)
<pakos> gnome-shella mialem na mysli
<pakos> ostatnio sypie mi sie z 5 razy dziennie :S
<Macko1990> wiec jak to zrobic ?
<pakos> partycje?
<Macko1990> co mam teraz zrobic ? :P
<Macko1990> format?
<Macko1990> naprawic sie da ubuntu ?
<Macko1990> z plytki?
<gjm> w czym problem?
<pakos> jesli faktycznie partycje skasowane to mozesz je zrobic i dopisac do fstaba :P
<gjm> albo dobra, idę zjeść
<Macko1990> a mozna sprawdzic to w windowsie ?
<makimaki> Macko1990: mala prosba z mojej strony. Przed "?" nie dajemy spacji ;)
<makimaki> sciagasz gparted live cd, wypalasz, uruchamiasz live cd, tworzysz brakujace partycje, formatujesz je na dany system plikow, dopisujesz to fstab'a i voile!
<gjm> albo z livecd ubuntu nawet
<gjm> ma gparted
<gjm> i tak jak mówi makimaki
<makimaki> a jezeli chodzi o konfiguracje fstab'a, to gugluj mlody padawanie ;) (przepraszam za brak znakow diakrytycznych, srodowisko instalacyjne gentoo mnie nie lubi)
<Macko1990> wiecie mnie interesuje najszybszy sposob, i raczej to chyba wolalbym instalacje
<Macko1990> bo chodzi o to że ja sie na tym tyle znam co instalacja, :P bo instaluje to dla brata, ktory jest w delegacji
<Macko1990> i komputer musze oddac mu dzis o 21, takze watpie w moje mozliwosci ze zdolam to na czas zrobic.
<Macko1990> wiec lepiej powiedzcie mi jak to zrobic najprosciej. mozliwie. mam live cd.
<gjm> rób co chcesz, tylko później nie miej do nas pretensji jak wywalisz windowsa :)
<gjm> to zainstaluj ponownie jak ci nie zależy na starym systemie
<Macko1990> mialem go 10 minut :D bo to sie popsulo zaraz po resecie.
<makimaki> reinstaluj
<makimaki> ale pamietaj manualnie utworzyc partycje
<makimaki> podczas instalacji nowego ubunciaka
<Macko1990> rozumiem ! chyba rozumiem mam 2 dyski linuxa 1 zdrowy, i 2 wolne 5 gb, i nowy dysk. czyli robiac nowy dysk uszkodzilem SWAP. bo on byl na tym nie przydzielonym, i nadruszyl sie 2 dysk chyba. ale lipa formatuje wszystko ! i czosnek. nie ma problemu, ale dzięki za pomoc.
<makimaki> Robiac nowy dysk? xD A ty co, w tworce dyskow sie bawisz?
<makimaki> Miales na mysli partycje, tak?
<Macko1990> to cos na czym trzymam pliki, powiedzmy że to lodówka :) a pliki to kiełbaska.
<pakos> ale porownanie :P
<Macko1990> ale już rozumiem oco chodzi, mniej więcej.
<makimaki> Hmm... Czyli zjadles za duzo kielbasek ;(
<Macko1990> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Macko1990> czyli nie podlaczylem lodowki do pradu
<makimaki> ;)
<Macko1990> i tak jestem genialny, ostatnio poszedlem do auta wlozyc kolo zapasowe kupilem. no i zamknalem drzwi wlozylem kolo i zamknalem bagaznik, zostawiajac kluczyki w bagazniku
<makimaki> XD
<makimaki> Zapasowe miales?
<Macko1990> nie mialem.
<Macko1990> bo wyrobienie 90 zl, bo niby mam immobilaizer.
<Macko1990> i nie chcial mi dorobic jak mowilem ze nie mam jakis glupek, poszukam innego miejsca.
<Macko1990> wracajac do tematu, poszedlem wkurzony z żyłką i otworzylem samochod żyłką i drutem, w 4 min.
<Macko1990> na początku była radość, a po chwili zrozumiałem jaki bezpieczny jest mój samochod.
<Macko1990> dobra nie truje, 3majcie sie i dzięki za pomoc.
<makimaki> Nie ma za co, zapraszamy ponownie :)
<Macko1990> o NIE ! na swoim nie instaluje linuxa. dzięki.
<Macko1990> narazie.
<gjm> fajowo
<makimaki> Ciekawe co nam Cannonical przyniesie w wydaniu 12.10
<Szatan> pewnie shit ]:->
<makimaki> Ja juz po wydaniu 12.04 mam ubuntu dosyc
<makimaki> na Gentoo sie przenioslem
 * Szatan is gentoo abuser
<makimaki> D:
<gjm> fajowo x2
<makimaki> Jeszcze przymierzam sie do Serious Sam 3: BFE
<makimaki> gral ktos?
<makimaki> ups, nie tu D:
<KiFka> ja narazie d3 :P
<gjm_> ech
<makimaki> hm?
<gjm> nic nic
<gjm> te netsplity
<makimaki> ;)
<ftpd> Cz.
<ftpd> Mam maszynę z 96 GB ramu. Po instalacji Ubuntu widzi tylko 78 GB ramu. Pomysły?
<dweller> zmień kernel
<Matan[M]> ftpd: nie kradnij komputerów z CERNu
<makimaki> CERN ma slabsze ;<
<makimaki> na IBM 5100 jada
<Matan[M]> myślałem że coś z Cray'a mają
<makimaki> wszystko mozliwe. W ZUS'ie uzywaja dyskietek ;P
<KiFka> ehhh
<makimaki> hm?
<KiFka> dobrze ze nie pisza na kartce 0 i 1
<ftpd> Matan[M]: Co ma do tego cern?
<Matan[M]> ftpd: na co dzień się takich maszyn nie widuje :)
<ftpd> Ja widuję.
<Matan[M]> :<
<makimaki> Ech... W serwerowni go trzyma
 * Matan[M] by chciał dorwać jaką maszynkę pod terminal, ale nie wie co wybrać z przedziału >=50zł
<makimaki> xD
<Matan[M]> makimaki: que?
<gjm> iks de
<makimaki> Matan[M]: nada. No te preocupes
<probo> Witam
<panx> ftpd, co za maszina?
<panx> witaj probo
<ftpd> panx: Sprecyzuj pytanie.
<panx> <ftpd> Mam maszynę z 96 GB ramu. Po instalacji Ubuntu widzi tylko 78 GB ramu. Pomysły?
<probo> czy wie ktos jak w ubuntu 12.04 zrobic graficznego gruba aby nie byl tekstowy tylko jakis ladny graficzny uklad wyboru pomiedzy zainstalowanymi systemami?
<ftpd> panx: Wiem, do której mojej wypowiedzi się odnosi. Jednak nadal: sprecyzuj pytanie, bo nie wiem, co dokładnie chciałbyś o niej wiedzieć.
<Diabelko> ftpd: skompiluj kernel :o
<panx> ftpd, co to masz za maszynę :)
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Mon.
<ftpd> Ale _o co_ Ty pytasz?
<ftpd> Co to za maszyna? Maszyna. Czarna taka.
<ftpd> Komputer jak komputer.
<probo> wiem ze dziwne pytanie ale nie chcialbym miec tekstowego meny wyboru podczas staru komputera
<panx> np. jaki typ procesora , jakiejś firmy może ma model czy składak ,
<ftpd> probo: Nie da się.
<ftpd> panx: Nareszcie konkret. Thomas Krenn SC113, 2 x 6-core Xeon HT.
<probo> hmm z tego co pamietam mandriva tez juz uzywa gruba a nie lilo i ma graficzny bootloader
<dweller> probo: syslinuxa zobacz
<dweller> grub nie pozwala narazie na skomplikowany theme
<Diabelko> ftpd: ja tam uważam, że naprawdę trzeba skompilować kernel
<Diabelko> albo zajumać kernel z ubuntu server, chyba że taki właśnie masz
<panx> ftpd, bardzo tani 1,600 ojro
<ftpd> Diabelko: To jest ubuntu-server.
<ftpd> panx: Zaiste.
<panx> ftpd, sporo żre prądu?
<ftpd> root@python:~# uname -a
<ftpd> Linux python 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ftpd> panx: Porównując do Cisco 6500, HP DL380, Twojego komputera, czy do czego?
<probo> a jak zatem robia to w suse mandrivie w mageia ze jest graficzny motyw?
<Diabelko> ftpd: do wartości wyznaczonych w jednostkach układu SI
<Diabelko> :D
<panx> ile żre w WAT'ach, mój np. żre 250W ( bynajmniej taki zasilacz)
<ftpd> panx: Nie wiem. Ale skoro niczym kretyn używasz 'bynajmniej' zamiast 'przynajmniej', to nie sądzę, żebym chciał kontynuować tę dyskusję.
<drathir> w debianie tez masz takiego kolorowego gruba ^^
<ftpd> probo: Zobacz sobie plik konfiguracyjny z 'suse mandrivie w mageia' i zrób analogicznie.
<panx> ftpd, a co za róznica którego słowa użuję, uzywam takich które uważam że słuszne i odpowiednie.
<Diabelko> dweller: jest jakieś coś, co niby jest graficzną nakładką na gruba i pozwala nawet na klikanie afaik
<panx> użyję
<Diabelko> panx: ale wiesz, bynajmniej!=przynajmniej
<probo> tylko juz nie mam ani tego ani tego systemu wiec nie podejrze chyba ze jest gdzies dostepny luzem taki plik
<Thorbjorn> o/
<Diabelko> \o/
<ftpd> panx: Nie zwykłem marnować życia na ludzi, którzy piszą z błędami. Ty w wypowiedzi o zapotrzebowaniu Twojego komputera popełniłeś ich aż trzy (litościwie nie licząc braku wielkiej litery i kropki).
<panx> ftpd, ale zrozumiałeś :)
<panx> ftpd, a o to chodzi w języku pisanym - by się zrozumieć ^^.
<drathir> Diabelko: bu bodajze...
<drathir> burg*
<Diabelko> o, burg
<ftpd> panx: Nie. O to chodzi, żeby nie robić z siebie idioty. To, że teraz w szkole nie wymagają absolutnie NIC to fail, a nie ułatwienie.
<gjm> panx: oj, grabisz sobie
<drathir> Diabelko: dodaj wykrzyknik, bo jeszcze Tobie sie oberwie... hrhr
<ftpd> I masz stosy debili piszących 'wogole', 'bynajmniej u mnie tego nie ma' albo ' !!'.
<gjm> ftpd: a ty nie strasz ;D
<ftpd> panx: Ktorych szeregi, linia po linii, coraz bardziej zasilasz.
<ftpd> gjm: Ja nikogo nie straszę.
<gjm> świadomie nie
<bastetmilo> re
<ftpd> gjm: Gdzie straszenie w stwierdzeniu, że ktoś pisze jak skretyniały gimnazjalista?
<gjm> straszysz userów zachowaniem
<gjm> boją się Ciebie
<ftpd> gjm: Ktoś musi być złym gliną, żeby lubili (i słuchali!) tych 'dobrych'.
<gjm> ja chyba też jestem ten zły
<bastetmilo> ftpd: kto jest tutaj ten dobry?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Zapytaj tych userów, którzy się mnie 'boją'.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a kto sie ciebie boi?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie wiem. gjm twierdzi, że userzy. Czyli minimum jeden 'ktoś'.
<bastetmilo> pewnie się na query skarżą
<bastetmilo> jaki ten ftpd niedobry
<gjm> :>
<ftpd> No, obaj. Nago.
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<Matan[M]> gdy słucham Slayera to na moim parapecie siada czarny kot sąsiada
<Matan[M]> to znak....
<gjm> żeby umyć okno
<Matan[M]> gjm: nie no... jeszcze widzę różnicę w padającym do pokoju świetle z zasłoniętą i odsłoniętą żaluzją
<Matan[M]> więc nie trzeba jeszcze
<onedeep69> hej
<onedeep69> wiecie co moze byc przyczyna, ze router nie widzi dysku na usb? 500GB? pendrivy w fat32 i ntfs widzi, dysk w ntfs
<gjm> nie za duży ten dysk dla niego?
<foreste> CZESC
<gjm> foreste: kurde
<gjm> ogarnij się
<onedeep69> gjm: zrobilem nawet dwie partycje po 240
<onedeep69> dalej to samo
<gjm> może dalej za dużo
<gjm> jaki njwiększy nośnik działał?
<onedeep69> 2GB testowalem
<onedeep69> jak zrobie partycje 100GB a reszta jako nieuzytek to dalej to widzi jako 500 czy powinien jako 100
<gjm> a w ogóle działa z dyskami?
<onedeep69> no kurde
<onedeep69> 1043nd
<onedeep69> tutaj mi to poleciliscie :D
<gjm> no kurde, nie ja
<gjm> a nie znam specyfikacji każdego sprzętu na Ziemii
<onedeep69> powinno dzialac
<gjm> "powinno"
<onedeep69> tak :)
<onedeep69> o, 4GB pendrive tez widzi
<gjm> spróbuj podłączyć mniejszy dysk, ewetualnie poguglaj
<onedeep69> mam tylko dwie 500 po usb
<gjm> a dysk nie potrzebuje zew. zasilania?
<onedeep69> nie 2.5 cala
<Diabelko> onedeep69: zależy jaki 2.5", bo czasem potrzeba albo zasilacza, albo podwójnego kabla
<gjm> w panelu nie ma żadnych informacji że go wykryło?
<Diabelko> szczególnie w przypadku 7200
<Diabelko> bo 5400 jeszcze nie spotkałem co potrzebuje
<onedeep69> gjm: zadnych
<onedeep69> Diabelko: easy :)
<onedeep69> jest pojedynczy kabel
<onedeep69> stary poczciwy na jeden slot
<onedeep69> 5400 naturalnie
<gjm> to nie znaczy że musi działać z routerem, może mieć mniejszą wydajność prądową
<gjm> tzn. mieć ograniczenie
<onedeep69> no chyba padne
<Diabelko> gjm: powinien trzymać się normalnych standardów zasilania przecież
<Diabelko> to nie jest HUB, który traci z odległością
<gjm> kto tam wie
<onedeep69> w kompie jest na lajcie
<gjm> te 500mA to wcale nie tak dużo
<Diabelko> onedeep69: a postawiłeś już openwrt czy ten stockowy?
<Diabelko> bo tego stockowego był kiedyś jakiś apdejt
<Diabelko> obadałbyś go
<Diabelko> i dopiero
<onedeep69> stockowy
<onedeep69> moj drugi router ;)
<Diabelko> ja mam dysk 500 podpięty do tego i hula
<onedeep69> pierwszy uwalilem dwa dni temu :)
<onedeep69> i wypieprzylem, zostawilem tylko antenki
<gjm> jak uwaliłeś?
<onedeep69> chcialem wrocic na stock
<onedeep69> no i ten
<onedeep69> nie wrocil :)
<gjm> no to telnet i pojechał
<onedeep69> zero komunikacji sieciowej
<onedeep69> ale kontrolki ladnie mrugaly
<gjm> to bieda
 * KiFka re
<lisu> re
<Dreadlish> ubunty ucichły
<Wizard> Chleją, piątek w końcu.
<gjm> nie wszyscy!
<lisu> gjm: mów za siebie
<gjm> lol, a za kogo mówię?
<lisu> gjm: nie wiem pijany jestem
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Zatem zrobię kanapkę.
<onedeep69> jakis spec od dd-wrt i dysku wpietego w tym/
<onedeep69> bo mnie sie nie montuje dzadostwo :)
<lisu> onedeep69: use mikrotik, duzo przyjemniejsze od ddwrt
<onedeep69> dobry troubleshooting :)
<KiFka> ;)
<Wizard> onedeep69: #dd-wrt?
<onedeep69> milcza :)
<Wizard> To dziady :D
<Wizard> Ja mam dd-wrt na wpa-54, to domyślnie jest tylko acces point.
<onedeep69> spoko
<onedeep69> tylko usb mi sie nie montuje
<Wizard> Na dodatek ma takie cpu mocne, że jak ktorrent jest odpalony, to go dosuje.
<onedeep69> :D
<onedeep69> a specjalnie ddwrt zainstalowalem, zeby mi sie montowal
<onedeep69> na oryginalnym firmware tplinka tez mi nie montowal tego dysku
<onedeep69> po prostu nie widzial
<onedeep69> usb montuje ale dysku niet
<Wizard> Jaki tam masz system plaków?
<Wizard> Może partycje jakieś dziwne?
<onedeep69> nie
<onedeep69> ext3 swiezo
<onedeep69> jedna partycha
<onedeep69> <3>scsi 4:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<onedeep69> <3>FAT: Directory bread(block 16391) failed
<onedeep69> dmesg
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> I masz odpowiedź
<onedeep69> co jest kurna :)
<onedeep69> i tego calkiem dluga lista jest
<Wizard> LMGTFY ;)
<onedeep69> moze pelny format jakis by sie przydal
<onedeep69> zreszta jaki kurde fat
<Wizard> cfdisk i zmień typ partycji
<Wizard> To danych nie psuje.
<onedeep69> cfdisk nie wspiera Gcostam costam
<sysek> long slow goodbye
<bastetmilo> hej hej
 * bastetmilo wróciła z N9 party
<sysek> no widzialem zdjecie
<sysek> jak bylo ?
<bastetmilo> yyy
<bastetmilo> ogólnie
<sysek> :o
<bastetmilo> słabo moim zdaniem
<bastetmilo> spodziewałam sie czegos wiecej
<bastetmilo> ale koszulke wygrałam
<bastetmilo> i jesc dali
<bastetmilo> :>
<sysek> haha
<bastetmilo> no i tadzik przyjechał to przynajmniej jedna osobe znałam :)
 * Wizard słucha Stańko - Violet liquor.
<sysek> a ja zdobylem nr jednej dziewczyny dzis :P
 * CookieM_ słucha u2 how to dismantle an atomic bomb
 * Szatan słucha Deatch Metalu
<bastetmilo> a ja dziś wracałam autem ze studentami budwonictwa - okazało się że z jednym studiowałam przez dwa miesiące...
<KiFka> bastetmilo, i dobrze .... przynajmniej nie wpakowalas sie pod jakis autobus!
<bastetmilo> jasne. A po pracy sie prawie wpadowałam pod samochód na pasach :/
<bastetmilo> wpakowałam*
<KiFka> bastetmilo, ej no.... ty dozyj zlotu co....
<Thorbjorn> o/
<bastetmilo> ej no... musze przestac biegac na trawaje
<bastetmilo> :)
<Thorbjorn> kup rower sobie ;-)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, komu bede zawracac d    pe jak cie nie bedzie :(
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: nie bardzo
<bastetmilo> mam dwa rowery
<bastetmilo> ale nie mieszkam tam gdzie pracuje
<Thorbjorn> To sprowadź sobie jeden ;p
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: nie mieszkam tam gdzie pracuje
<bastetmilo> w domu mam rower
<Thorbjorn> Całkiem przyzwoity ten mincik 13
<sysek> like a boss
<Thorbjorn> Hmmm. prócz pidgina i kadu jest jakiś komunikator warty uwagi?
<KiFka> adium :D
<KiFka> nie sorry
<KiFka> juz nic nie pisze...
<Thorbjorn> KiFka: ?
<Thorbjorn> macowy ;p
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: adium to jest taki pidgin, ale na maka :)
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: teraz ogarnąłem
<sysek> KiFka: :D
<KiFka> tak sysek ? ;)
<sysek> adium jest be
<sysek> iChat
<KiFka> ja wole adiuma
<bastetmilo> iSrat
<KiFka> lol
<KiFka> ej a co to to face cos
<Thorbjorn> jakiś nowy jest.
<Thorbjorn> Instantbird
<KiFka> ekhem
<KiFka> chyba to nie ten kanal.
<Thorbjorn> ;>
<KiFka> ok zmiana tematu
<KiFka> kto gra w d3?
<Wizard> Nikt
<Wizard> Nie działa na ubuntu ;]
<KiFka> oprocz mnie....
<bastetmilo> heh. W hurtowniach czas oczekiwania na D3 to 14 dni :>
<Wizard> Z resztą, sądząc po tym, jaka dwójka była denna, to wilę nie widzieć 3.
<KiFka> bastetmilo, przyslac ci? :D
<Wizard> Dziwię się, że moja kobita jeszcze sobie nie kupiła.
<bastetmilo> KiFka: no wiesz. Ja nie gram w gry.
<bastetmilo> :P
<KiFka> ja w sumie tez nie :D
<KiFka> a jestem na lvl 9 juz
<KiFka> hyhyh
<Wizard> Szataniści.
<KiFka> chwileczke
<KiFka> nie prawda
<KiFka> :>
<Wizard> :>
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: a DiabloII śmigało aż miło
<Wizard> Znudziło mi się po II godzinach ;]
<Thorbjorn> Diablo2?
<Wizard> Tak.
<Wizard> Ale nie przejmuj się, gry, które nie znudziły mi się po 2 godzinach, można policzyć na jednej dłoni ;]
<Thorbjorn> ja tam troszkę pykałem
<Thorbjorn> ostatnio w WoWa na prywatnym serwerze pogrywam
<Thorbjorn> Muszę ogarnąć jak  w g3 zmienia się czcionkę
<Wizard> gnome-tweak-cośtam
<Wizard> Zmienił :>
<qermit> Wizard: twoja ulubiona gra to pasjans
<Wizard> Nie, Europa Universalis II.
<Wizard> Lubię też Mroczne Wieki.
<Wizard> Chociaż to momentami przypomina Sims.
<KiFka> ide
<bastetmilo> dobranoc :)
<gjm> dobranoc bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> gjm: o/
<spi> 1st
<CookieM_> 2nd
<pakos> third!
<CookieM_> unity
<pakos> gnome-shell
<uh> to unity w 12.04 sie tnie jak ... eh szkoda gadac
<CookieM_> ja nie narzekam
<ftpd> Aqua się nie tnie.
<ftpd> Także ja też nie mam na co narzekać.
<uh> co to ta aqua>
<ftpd> uh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqua_(user_interface)
<uh> e mac
<ftpd> Nie, eMac to muzeum.
<CookieM_> ostatnio w świecie jabłuszka trochę pociemniało: http://www.cert.pl/news/5249
<ftpd> "Na początku kwietnia". I chyba nawet było przez Software update dystrybuowane coś, co toto wywalało.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, ja nie miałem.
<ftpd> Jak się nazywa ten taki uber-znany meczet w Stambule?
<ftpd> Wyleciało mi.
<ftpd> Haga Sofia, o.
<CookieM_> kaspersky ogłosił że będzie współpracował z apple w sprawach bezpieczeństwa http://tnij.org/qqrt zastanawia mnie, kiedy coś podobnego spotka linuxa
<jacekowski> nigdy
<jacekowski> linuxowcy sie nie przyznaja ze taki problem istnieje
<ftpd> Makowcy też mieli z tym problemy.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-19
<tajwanuser> cze
<Voldenet> pol
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was ma terminal typu thin client?
<scx> glupie pytanie, ale jak w irssi przejsc do karty 11, 12 i dalszych?
<bastetmilo> scx: alt i strzałka w prawo :)
<scx> bastetmilo: dzieki :D
<gjm> scx: ew. /win 'numer okna'
<scx> gjm: ok, zapamietam, zawsze uzywalem alt+numerek
<Dreadlish> z tego co pamiętam to na irssi jeszcze chodziło alt+q alt+w itd.
<Dreadlish> a jak nie - można sobie podbindować
<Thorbjorn> o/
<Thorbjorn> Cześć i czołem!
<gjm> owca z bawołem
<Thorbjorn> uuuuu już nie masz przywilejów?
<gjm> było pytać?
<Dreadlish> hy
<Thorbjorn> Wrocilem
<gjm> fajowo
<Thorbjorn> ano.
<Thorbjorn> cosik lipnie z repo  w tym minciaku
<Thorbjorn> bedzie trzeba sie grzebac z localesami bo mi ciagnie pakiety jezykowe po 20kb/s
<gjm> > localesami
<gjm> lolco
<Thorbjorn> spolszczenie od locales
<Thorbjorn> Moga Ci sam trocha pogodac mojemu jak bydziesz chciol
<gjm> nie chcę
<m477> waza
<Voldenet> amfora
<drathir> bry...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak maile popsulem to beda wieczorem poznym dzialac
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> na nic waznego nie czekam
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kiedy bedzie dostep do drugiego serwera, zebym sie przeprowadzil?
<Matan[M]> nothing to do there
 * Matan[M] idzie machać łapami przed TV (Wii)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<panx> siema znacie może jakiś super mocny paker?
<CookieM_> 7zip
<Dreadlish> kgb archiver.
<gjm> Robert Burneika
<panx> ale na pingwinku, taki  super mocny kompreser z najmocniejszą kompresją danyc
<gjm> co za ułomy
<panx> 7zip byłby dobry, ino jaką metodą...
<Ashiren> co chcesz kompresowac
<Ashiren> rzip jest dobry na duze pliki
<panx> obraz ISO
<Ashiren> jesli cos w nim uprzednio skompresowane to duzo wiecej nie wycisniesz
<Ashiren> i/lub lrzip ale to juz overkill
<panx> zobaczymy ile co to warte :P
<panx> 460mb.iso do 260mb
<Ashiren> to duzo :?
<panx> nie jest źle, poszukam opcje do 7z ;F
<panx> bzip chyba mocno kompresuje
<Ashiren> rzip to bzip ale szybszy i na wiekszym (900mb) slowniku
<Ashiren> a 7z to 7z a -mx5 chyba wiecej nei pociagniesz
<panx> a ten rzip, jaki powinien mieć wyjściowy format?
<panx> tar.gz??
<Ashiren> rz
<Ashiren> ale to taki niszowy kompresor
<panx> .rz? xD o masakra xD
<Ashiren> hipsterski wrecz
<panx> kur.. p7zip tylko dekompresuje ;F
<gjm> więcej tych xD
<panx> wiem że na windowsa najlepszy jest WinUHA... kompresuje konkretnie
<BlessJah> kgb archiver od razu
<panx> kgb źle się kojarzy
<panx> ale nie widzi wiecej niz 4gb chyba
<BlessJah> z moich doswiadczen z pakowaniem iso wynika, ze najlepszy jest xz, najoptymalniejszy gz
<panx> BlessJah, ino to dla kumple robie, an windowsie odtworzy to ???? :P
<BlessJah> i ze nie da sie spakowac iso fedory, bo wieksze wyjdzie
<panx> te xz.
<BlessJah> jak ma 7zip albo IZArc to tak
<panx> net wariuje ;d
<panx> ostatnia wiadomośc to oni, pisał kto coś?
<BlessJah> jak ma 7zip albo IZArc to tak
<BlessJah> na pytanie czy winda rozpakuje
<panx> =D nie wiem , 2gb ramu ma ;P
<panx> 7zip metodą LZMA2 skompresował do 190mb
<panx> z 260
<panx> ale sprawdzę jeszcze ten IZArc
<BlessJah> izarc to windowsowy
<panx> arc w synapticu znalałem
<panx> to chyba to samo
<BlessJah> nie, nie to samo
<panx> aj, to się spaliłem
<CookieM_> a próbowaleś kompresji w formacie .7z?
<BlessJah> spoko
<panx> CookieM_, ale pod Windą, z 460mb do 191mb
<panx> LAZMA2 czy jakoś tak - taką metodą
<BlessJah> lzma
<panx> tak =)
<panx> bawię się pod windą tym pakerem izarc i testuje wszystkie możliwości
<BlessJah> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lzma#xz_and_7z_formats
<BlessJah> tar.xz lepszy
<gtriderxc> towarzysze pomożecie?
<gtriderxc> krótkie pytanie
<gtriderxc> jak wyświetlić GRUBa przy jednym systemie?
<gtriderxc> jakoś to kiedyś robiłem i nie pamiętam jak
<gjm> musisz zwiększyć timeout w konfigu chyba
<gjm> bo jak jest domyślny i timout na zero no to wiadomo co się dzieje
<gtriderxc> problem w tym, ze system nie odpala
<gtriderxc> chciałem odpalic recovery mode w GRUBie
<gjm> LiveCD, podmontuj partycję z GRUBem i zmień konfig
<gtriderxc> ok dzieki
<ftpd> O której jest finał LM?
<gjm> nie wiem, ale wiem że mój ulubiony klub wyświetla
<gjm> można się przejść
<gjm> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/543165_431895583496237_173102449375553_1607926_1174200694_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6sdr83y> (at a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<m477> .q
<qp> bry
<qp> jak sprawdzic kodowanie?
<qp> na tym kanale
<qp> 'utf
<qp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<qp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jutro mam nadzieje
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale musze najpierw wszystkie najwazniejsze uslugi przeprowadzic
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i tam jest btrfs eksperymentalnie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wiec pilnuj sobie backupow
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo backupow nie bedzie od razu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tylko jak mi sie ten serwer skonczy
<m477> happy caturday
<foreste> czesc
<makimaki> Witam :)
<julek> witajcie dzieci smieci
<m477> kogo nazywasz smieciem?
<julek> dzieci
<makimaki> Czyli sam siebie nazywasz smieciem ;(
<m477> nom
<makimaki> Nie ma to jak wysoka samoocena :P
<m477> co za ironia
<Diabelko> julek: ten kanał jest stracony :#
<m477> szczerze, zal mi takich luddzi
<Szatan> co to za sarkazm
<gjm> fajowo
<Szatan> oh i ah
<Diabelko> gjm: to wina rosnącej popularności ubuntu niestety
<Diabelko> gentoo nikt nie lubi, to mamy spokój
<m477> a wszystko przez dzieci
<Szatan> ja kocham gentoo :D
<makimaki> ja tez, wlasnie kompiluje tints2 D:
<gjm> "tints2" spoko
<gjm> mój idol
<makimaki> tint2*
<makimaki> pomylka ;p
<BlessJah> gjm: 's/n//'
<gjm> no co ty
 * KiFka hi
<gjm> hej
<KiFka> :)
<julek> hehe
<julek> makimaki: a ty to co za jeden?
<julek> :)
<sysek> HE HE HE
<sysek> XD
<gjm> iks de
<julek> miensny jerz
<Wizard> makimaki bardzo lubi sushi pewnie.
<gjm> joł Wizard
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Tutaj jak zwykle trollownia.
<Wizard> Nawet te nóby na #ubuntu mają jakieś rozsądne tematy.
<gjm> no nie mam co z nimi zrobić
<sysek> czesc Wizardzichu
<Wizard> Może w obcym języku się ciężko troluje?
<gjm> netsplit niedobry
<Wizard> Cześć sysek
<Wizard> julek: o/
 * sysek polewa
<sysek> ale sie fajna pogoda zrobila
<sysek> a jak taki zmecozny po robocie
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> A ja byłem na spacerze.
<Wizard> I kupiłem sobie piwo!
<julek> Wizard: widze, ze odbywamy podobne przechadzki
<Wizard> Lubię chodzić.
<sysek> rany boskie, jestem kioskiem.
 * Wizard słucha Tomasz Stańko Freelectronic.
<julek> moja matka go zna
<Wizard> W sensie osobiście?
<julek> ja mam go na jednej plycie - z Komedą
<julek> tak
<Wizard> O, to z Komedą muszę sobie kupić.
<julek> tzn... ech... pewnie lepiej napisac "kiedys znała":)
<Wizard> :P
<julek> ja mam na winylu "Astigmatic"
<Wizard> Ja sobie kupiłem taką przekrojówkę.
<julek> za 10zl znalazłem:)
<julek> ja bym chętnie kupił "Lontano" na winylu...
<Wizard> Dobra muzyka.
<julek> gdyby było
<KiFka> dobra muza hmm
<KiFka> ;)
<sysek> jazz byl zabrioniony w PRL
<Wizard> Po śmierci batiuszki uże niet.
<julek> jazzu nawet troche wydawano
<julek> gorzej z "zachodnim" rockiem
<Wizard> Zachodni był zgniły i imperialistyczny.
<julek> natomiast w sajuzie wydawano zachodni rock, a jazzu nie:)
<Wizard> Z drugiej strony w sajuzie nie wydawano sajuzkiego rocka.
<julek> nie znam ichniego rocka
<Wizard> Takie Borisy Griebieńczikowy na przykład nagrywały na własną rękę.
<sysek> ale jestem hipokryta
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gjm> Wizard: opa mi ukradło
<tajwanuser> cze
<Diabelko>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuAXoSnp14M#at=21m19s
<panx> Diabelko, ona chce koguta :D
<Wizard> Ashiren: pisz po polsku. :(
<Wizard> Ashiren: Masz już swojego kota?
<panx> Diabelko, wchłaniasz koreański, czy tak zwykle zabłądziłeś?
<Diabelko> zabłądziłem
<Wizard> A ja nie mam flasza.
<Diabelko> języki azjatyckie mnie nie kręcą, bo mają jakieś krzaczki
<Diabelko> tak samo ruskie
<panx> Diabelko, ruskiij! da??
<Wizard> Жаль.
<Diabelko> swoją drogą: Ruscy i Turasy to najgorsza część w grach on-line
<Diabelko> oni myślą, że wszyscy rozumieją ich język
<panx> Diabelko, to weź się za Khmerski, szybko ci przejdzie :D
<Wizard> Diabelko: w przypadku Rosjan to akurat całkiem normalne.
<Wizard> Rosyjski to chyba 8 czy 9 język na świecie, pod względem mówiących.
<Wizard> Mnóstwo ludzi mówi nim jako drugim językiem w byłych krajach rad.
<panx> Diabelko, zawsze możesz próbować uczyć się polskiego, zapisując go głagolicą.
<Wizard> Głagolicą?
<panx> głagolica to takie stare pismo słowiańskie :)
<Wizard> To dopiero masturbacja :D
<Wizard> Wiem.
<Wizard> Tam jest tyle liter, że Japońce by się nie powstydziły.
<panx> wymyślone bodajże 200 r. n.e.
<panx> Wizard, co prawda wymyślili je chorwaci, ale na terenie polski są jaskienie zapisane tym alfabetem, więc częśc ludności  polski - ówczesnej też tego musieli uważywać.
<panx> używać*
<Diabelko> Wizard: nie wiem skąd im się to bierze, Hiszpanie, Portugalczycy i Brazylijczycy mimo wszystko rozumieją, że ktoś nie zna ich języka i silą się na angielski
<Diabelko> a ruscy potrafią nawet napisać w tych swoich krzaczkach że nie rozumieją angielskiego
<Wizard> Diabelko: o runecie kiedyś słyszałeś?
<Diabelko> ta, ruska część internetu
<Wizard> Jeśli chodzi o internet, to Rosja i kraje rad są w pełni samowystarczalne.
<Wizard> :]
<Diabelko> i powinni mieć własny internet, amen
<panx> Diabelko, amen!
<panx> ale ja często korzystam z ruskich stron :D
<gjm> Diabelko: Argentyńczycy nie
<Wizard> Ja tylko z jedenj.
<gjm> panx: fajowo
<Wizard> gramota.ru
<Diabelko> co innego by było, jakby oni chociaż trochę próbowali korzystać z angielskiego
<Diabelko> 10 słów na krzyż
<panx> Diabelko, znam z online 2óch rusków, co najmniej jeden umie na 20 słów użyć jakiś 7 angielskich
<panx> a drugi 0/20 , to los
<Diabelko> no ja znam tylko jednego jednego
<Diabelko> bo zaczął pisać po angielsku ;)
<Wizard> Hmm, panx, po co z Rosjanami rozmawiać po angielsku, jak można po ichniemu?
<Diabelko> trzeba dobrze rosyjski znać
<panx> Wizard, ja słabo paniemaju po ruskijj :P , ja ruski troche wsio zapomniał :D
<Diabelko> a przede wszystkim ich alfabet!
<Wizard> Diabelko: nie.
<Wizard> Wystarczy słabo.
<Wizard> I po co ci pisanie do rozmawiania?
<Diabelko> pamiętam też, że oni mają jakieś machnią między nazwą stołu a dywanem czy tam podłogą
<panx> cyrylice akurat znam :P tzn może  duża większość znaków.
<Wizard> kanapa po rosyjsku to 'диван'
<Wizard> (diwan)
<Diabelko> o
<Wizard> Zapożyczenie z francuskiego, IIRC.
<panx> ale wystarcza
<Wizard> Tylko oni zapozyczyli dobrze, bo dywą to właśnie kanapa po francusku ;P
<panx> polacy jak zwykle nie mogą się dostosować :P
<panx> tak samo ze słowo "kurva" < znaczy zakręt, a u nas jak zwykle inaczej ^^
<julek> wszystkie słowiańskie ludy znają słowo "kurwa"
<panx> nie tylko
<panx> słowiańskie :)
<panx> np. Węgrzy też znają kurwę :).
<Wizard> Hmm. W kilku słowiańskich językach to to samo co u nas.
<panx> Wizard, po słoweńsku "kurba" :P
<Wizard> Rosjanie akurat znają z przekazów ;]
<Wizard> Słoewński jest fajny, zachowała się w nim liczba podwójna.
<panx> Wizard, w języku polskim zostały tylko slady
<panx> np. "oczy" poj: oko, podwójna: oczy, mnoga: oka :p
<Wizard> Jeździec, jeźdźcy, jeźdźców.
<panx> dokładnie, i wg. mnie bardzo dużo pozostałości jest :)
<Wizard> W rosyjskim też jest tego dużo.
<Wizard> W obu językach ludzie używają tego bezwiednie, bo za wyjątkiem liczebników formy są wymienne, albo zanikły.
<Wizard> W polskim to musiało zaniknąć stosunkowo późno, bo na przykład w powiedzeniach: "jednej głowie dość dwe słowie"
<Wizard> panx: dobrze wiedzieć, że też lubisz języki :)
<julek> znacie jakas logiczna gierke do pogrania na szybko w linuksie?
<Wizard> knetattach
<Wizard> Albo konquest, choć to bardziej strategiczna.
<Blacky> Szatan: ping, bo mam wrażenie, że na XMPP chyba wiadomości nie dochodzą
<panx> Wizard, no widzisz ,też się interesuję :D
<Wizard> Idę na Komisarza Aleksa.
<panx> panx, i lubie języki ^^
<gjm> i gadasz do siebie
<bastetmilo> re
<qermit> o/
<gjm> cześć qermit
<bastetmilo> widzę, że ciekawa dyskusja się rozwinęła o języku polskim.
<DaZ> tldr; ssie.
<panx> bastetmilo, zasadniczo o językach słowiańskich
<panx> kurde, te wine całkiem dziwne jest xD
<bastetmilo> panx: wiem, przeczytałam.
<panx> wine stare gry nie raz obsługuje gorzej niż te nowe xD
<DaZ> iks de
<gjm> DaZ: kurde, na tym kanale to mój tekst
<gjm> chyba
<panx> DaZ, też to tak skomentowałem :P.
<bastetmilo> gjm: opatentowałeś go?
<gjm> jeszcze nie
<Wizard> To spiesz się, żeby być pierwszy przed Majkrosoftem.
<panx> gjm, no to śpiesz się, bo ktoś opatentuje ...
<panx> Wizard, albo  Ep-pli
<panx> Eppli
<panx> albo Apli....
<panx> ew. Appl
<bastetmilo> Appl
<gjm> Ejpl
<bastetmilo> gjm: no własnie podobno nie
<bastetmilo> sysek musiałby sie wypowiedzieć
<panx> bastetmilo, to zapytamy lingwistę syska
<panx> jak budziet :P
<gjm> Japko©
<Wizard> Jo tam nie wim co wy chcecie od Apple.
<Wizard> Oni i tak mają swój świat i swoje zabawki.
<Wizard> mati@japko ~> uname -a
<Wizard> Linux japko 3.2.0-24-powerpc-smp #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:55 UTC 2012 ppc ppc ppc GNU/Linux
<Wizard> :>
<panx> co takie stare jądro
<Wizard> Stare?
<gjm> panx: nie musisz lekcji odrobić?
<panx> gjm, niet!
<uh> alt + tab w wine 12.04 nie działa
<panx> Linux Szyszka 3.3.6 lulz...
<uh> panx: ale nie działa za dobrze :)
<panx> uh, pewnie że nie, to fedora, tu nigdy nic nie działa dobrze :D to pole bitewne ;P
<Wizard> panx: W sumie od paru dni nie wyłączałem tego komputera, a jakieś aktualizacje były.
<Wizard> Ale nie wiem, wydaje mi się, że w 12.04 jest właśnie 3.2.0
<ntat> Dobry wieczór
<panx> to co przeżyje na polu bitwy idzie w CentOS lub RHEL... chyba? :P
<uh> Wizard: nie wiem jak u was, ale u mnie aktualizacje tylko przez konsole - unity się wiesza :P
<gjm> fajowo
<Wizard> Ja mam KDE i muona, działa.
<uh> kde pfff :P
<gjm> 21:29 gjm@acer:~ $ uname -a
<gjm> Linux acer 3.3.6-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 13 09:59:18 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<panx> uh Unity pffff ( zaraz bastetmilo mnie zjedzie )
<uh> kiedyś się wezmę za fluxbox bo mi się podobał jak miałęm kijowy komputer
<bastetmilo> panx: sam jesteś pfff.
<panx> bastetmilo, hehe :D
<bastetmilo> kde jest pfff i bueee
<bastetmilo> i fuj fuj
<panx> ja tam wole kochane XFCE :)
<uh> panx: to unity fajna sprawa tylko niech je dopracują... suse się za nie bierze :D
<gjm> i znowu to samo
<panx> SuSe??? jak suse się bierze z Unita, to ja je 100metrowym kijem nie ruszę :P, zainstalowałem suse, to internetu nie były... godziny czarowania nic nie dało :P
<gjm> Windows Explorer Rządzi </flame>
<uh> panx: co ty gadasz? może kabla nie podłączyłeś :P
<panx> gjm, spoko, nie znowu to samu, tylko się tak przedrarzniamy :P
<gjm> "przedrarzniamy"
<gjm> co?
<panx> gjm, drażnimy się :)
<bastetmilo> rzrzrzrz
<uh> taki żarcik
<gjm> kwasik
<bastetmilo> sucharek
<uh> piwo
<uh> kurde jutro komunia
<gjm> twoja?
<uh> nie można dzisiaj nigdzie iść bo w samochód rano
<gjm> ;>
<uh> zaraz kupie pre paid do wowa chyba :P
<panx> uh, co ? wow wzorowo działa na ubu to już poo prepaida idziemy?? ;D
<uh> panx: zawsze mi działał wzorowo
<panx> ;]
<uh> tylko nie grałem ze 3 miesiące
<panx> uh, ja tam lubię wine , stara gra - Powrór do zamku Wolfensztejna nie działa, a przeciętna Kane and Lynch 2 czy Modernwafare działa dobrze... ciekawe =D
<gjm> iks de
<bastetmilo> I bym piała ze szczęścia jakbym mogła jeszcze raz zagrać w SpeedBusters :)
<uh> http://scena.x25.pl/wowxxx.png
<panx> kurde.... znowu mam autoreboty na virtualboksie... nawet 64 machinie... foch
<panx> na 64 bityowym distro...
<gjm> > foch
<panx> to wina virtualboska! ewidentnie!
<Voldenet> ＼(。ヮ°)ノ   FOCH     ~
<panx> Voldenet, nie baw się znaczkami kany
<Voldenet> to to jest kana?
<Voldenet> nawet nie wiedziałem
<panx> widze co najmniej jeden
<Voldenet> skopiowałem emotki skądś
<uh> panx: ja na vb nie mogę maca odpalić, ani freebsd
<panx> ヮ < to kana poznaje :D
<Voldenet> nie umiem japońskiego, wiec nie wiem nawet co to kana
<ment0s> witam
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<bastetmilo> panx: gdzie tam masz kane?
<panx> uh, so suck men!
<uh> panx: ale win7 działa bdb :P
<gjm> ment0s: witaj dropsie
<panx> ヮ ← wa :P
<Voldenet> ????
<Voldenet> co to jest to wa
<bastetmilo> panx: ups. Nie widzę krzaczków
<gjm> dobra, ładne macie krzaczki ale chyba już starczy
<bastetmilo> a czemu ja nie widze krzaczków?
<panx> ヮ to japoński znaczek oznaczający "wa"
<Voldenet> ワ<- to jest wa
<Voldenet> a tamto to jakaś popierdółka
<Voldenet> nie umiem japońskiego
<Voldenet> tak się zdarzyło, że miałem japońskie google ime
<ment0s> mam maly problem z grafika na ubuntu 12 w hp all-in-one desktop, mianowicie wyswietla on grafike tylko w trybie nomodeset i nie zabardzo wiem jak to napraic
<ment0s> naprawic*
<bastetmilo> aaa. Moja konsola nie lubi krzaczków
<bastetmilo> no to ładnie
<ment0s> probowalem instalowac sterowniki od intela i dalej nic, obraz jest ale laguje strasznie grafika
<panx> a intel zazwyczaj tak priekraśnie działał na łububuntu
<ment0s> ale na ubuntu 9 dziala dobrze
<panx> tzn stery jego
<uh> ment0s: wez zaloguj sie do unity 2d
<ment0s> nic to nie daje
<uh> zobacz czy coś się zmieni
<ment0s> ani fluxbox ani nic innego
<ment0s> brak akceleracji
<panx> ment0s, może wina jajka
<ment0s> 2 rozne jajka wgrane
<ment0s> usunalem wszystkie gdm lightdm etc
<ment0s> jak ustawic zeby uzywal driver intela? bo xorg.conf cos nie moge znalezc
<uh> a seterowniki?
<panx> ja miałem taki problem z jajkiem 3.2 na mojej nvidi... potem wszyedł update jajka i sterowniki zaczeły działać :P a tak nie miałem wsparcia 3D
<Voldenet> ment0s: xorga domyślnie nie ma
<Voldenet> wygeneruj sobie
<uh> ment0s: a zainstaluj jakieś jajko z 2,6 2,8
<Voldenet> X -configure
<ment0s> X - configure sypie Number of created screens doesn not match number of detected devices
<ment0s> :/
<ment0s> dlaczego nie dziala ctrl+alt+backspace do zresetoania sesji ?
<uh> ment0s: zmien jajko
<uh> ment0s: bo od poprzedniej wersi nie działa
<uh> ment0s: alt crtl  f7
<uh> kill x
<uh> start x
<ment0s> kill x nie rozpznaje job ID
<uh> kill -9 PID
<gjm> no wai
<ment0s> nieno tak to ja wiem ale to troche utrunienie jak nie ma tego backspace
<uh> ps aux ps aux |grep gdm
<ment0s> ktore jajko sugerujecie ? czy tylko upgrade linux-image ?
<ment0s> gdm wywalony, startuje na startx
<panx> ment0s, dla mnie to możesz siedzieć i na 2.4 :F ( żarcik)
<ment0s> ok killall xinit ubija go bezproblemu
<ment0s> nie no powaznie sie pytam :P
<uh> a robiles update czy instalowales od razu 12.04?
<sysek> :)
<ment0s> wczesniej robilem upgrade ale usunalem i teraz zainstalowalem 12.04 od rasu
<ment0s> razu*
<uh> ment0s: i działało wcześniej?
<ment0s> tak
<ment0s> tzn po upgrade juz nie
<uh> to instaluj to jajko co miałęś wcześniej
<ment0s> jak instaluje na dziendobry 9.04 bodajze to dziala wysniemicie
<ment0s> bo ja pamietam
<uh> 2,6
<uh> 2,8
<uh> komunikator do gg oprucz kadu ekg i pidgina...?
<uh> ó
<gjm> uh: empathy
<uh> gjm: słabo działą
<uh> dziła
<szymon_g> witam
<gjm> no to nie wiem czego ty chcesz jak Ci wszystko słabo działa, odpal sobie Gadu Gadu w wine :f
<uh> gjm: konnekta a teraz wtw odpalam
<uh> :D
<szymon_g> :)
<gjm> fajowo
<sysek> echh
<sysek> ale ja piekna prace maturalna napisalem
<uh> pochwal się
<szymon_g> sysek: na jaki temat? i gratulacje btw
<sysek> Temat: Socrealizm jako sposób kreowania rzeczywistości. Scharakteryzuj zjawisko na przykładach wybranych tekstów kultury i oceń je.
<sysek> i dostalem tylko 11 pkt
<sysek> szkoda
<szymon_g> na 100 mozliwych ;)?
<sysek> na 20
<uh> to chujowo
<uh> ledwo 3
<sysek> to byl ustny polski
<szymon_g> btw, wiadomo cos czy ubuntu bedzie uzywalo systemd?
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/socrealizm.docx
<uh> sysek: ale to 11 za prace czy opis?
<sysek> no ogolnie ocenili mnie na 11 pkt
<sysek> albo jak ktos chce
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/socrealizm.odt
<uh> ja mojej pracy mgr izn nie mam
<uh> :P
<uh> gdzieś z pendrivem wsysło
<sysek> szkoda, ze nie zglosilem sie na filologie rosyjska :/
<CookieM_> a ja mam ją ciągle na dyskietce 3,5'
<uh> CookieM_: to gdzie ty ją odczytasz :P
<CookieM_> w robocie są jeszcze takie komputery :)
<uh> :)
<uh> ja bym ci radził ją zgrać
<bastetmilo> na dyskietce? Ja już oddawałam inzynierke na płycie.
<uh> ja też
<CookieM_> ja niestetymusiałem zdać na martwym drzewie (humanista)
<bastetmilo> CookieM_: hm. Kazdy oddaje na papierze
<uh> bastetmilo: papier i płyta
<bastetmilo> tak
<uh> tak
<bastetmilo> bo na płycie jest np. program, który się pisało...
<uh> tak
<szymon_g> nie mozna mailem przeslac?
<uh> szymon_g: maila się kasują
<szymon_g> plyty zarysowywuja
<uh> oddajesz 2 prace i jedną płytę
<uh> 3 dla siebie
<uh> 3cia*
<CookieM_> uznałem że plik o rozmiarze kilku mb lepiej zapisać na dyskietce
<uh> 3,5cala?
<uh> to ile tych dyskietek masz?
<bastetmilo> dyskietka ma 1.44 MB
<CookieM_> kb
<bastetmilo> aa
<uh> a
<gjm> nie, na pięciocalowej odda
<CookieM_> stare czasy, wszystko mi się ... ało
<bastetmilo> CookieM_: jak bardzo stare?
<CookieM_> '96
<CookieM_> oh sorry '02
<bastetmilo> W końcu ktoś w sensownym wieku :>
<uh> to wtedy klepałem tabelki w wordzie na informatyce :P
<uh> bastetmilo: a sensowny to ile?
<szymon_g> 30+
<szymon_g> ;)
<CookieM_> plączę się w zeznaniach, ale pisałem samodzielnie ;)
<uh> szymon_g: to mi nie dużo brakuje
<bastetmilo> uh: w sensie - nie 18-20 tylko więcej.
<szymon_g> uh, mi tez
<bastetmilo> cięzko sie dogadac czasem z byłymi gimnazalistami
<bastetmilo> a jak ktoś kończył 8 klas podstawówki i zdawał starą mature to już swój człowiek :P
<uh> to ja! :D
<uh> w sumie to jestem z tego powodu dumny
<bastetmilo> A jak. Zawsze mozna sie chwalić że sie zdawało starą mature z matmy :) lans straszny :)
<uh> no nie
<uh> 5 zadań 3 do wyboru
<bastetmilo> Ale ile trzeba było się nal;iczyć przy tych trzech...
<CookieM_> nowe czasy, nowy image http://tnij.org/qq2e
<uh> bastetmilo: liczenie to mało, ja nie dałęm opisów i maiłem ocenę w dół
<uh> bo mi nikt nie powiedział
<bastetmilo> tak to było. Piękne czasy :)
<CookieM_> to oczywiście nie jestem ja
<bastetmilo> CookieM_: nie? Szkoda :)
<uh> do zadanie "2+2" obok trzeba było pisać wypracowanie " sumuję cyfrę 2 z cyfrą 2"
<uh> CookieM_: a już chciałem na piwo zabrać
<CookieM_> tak wiem mam durnego nicka
<bastetmilo> Cookie Monster?
<CookieM_> sugeruje, że jestem kobietą
<uh> CookieM_: raczej nie
<bastetmilo> mnie sie nie skojarzylo
<CookieM_> tak, ulubiony program z dziecinstwa 'sesame street'
<bastetmilo> Kiedyś nawet ulica Sezamkowa była fajniejsza
<uh> nie lubiłem
<uh> ale krecik
<uh> najlepszy
<CookieM_> tak, ta stara robiona przez hensona
<bastetmilo> Muppety
<bastetmilo> były fajne
<uh> też nei znam
<bastetmilo> I Domowe przedszkole...
<CookieM_> teraz to już 'biz entertainment' :(
<bastetmilo> I ten no.
<bastetmilo> Pan Tik Tak
<CookieM_> yo
<uh> nie oglądałęm bajek - latałem po dworze
<uh> i tak mi zostało
<bastetmilo> uh: no ej. Ale dobranocek tez nie ogladałęś?
<uh> bastetmilo: oglądałem, czasami ale nie pamiętam co tam było
<uh> wiem że pożyczaliśmy z wypożyczalni krugera
<uh> "wypożyczaliśmy"
<bastetmilo> nie, no. Ja się tego bałam ogladać.
<uh> koszmar z ulicy wiązów - dla wyjaśnienia
<CookieM_> mnie najlepiej opisuje piosenka psb: I was a lonely boy, no strength, no joy
<CookieM_> in a world of my own at the back of the garden
<CookieM_> I didn't want to compete or play out on the street
<CookieM_> for in a secret life I was a Roundhead general
<uh> dobra nie rozczulajmy się
<uh> jutro komunia
<uh> :P
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam.
<bastetmilo> Chociaż nie. Ja już idę :)
<uh> ta
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<uh> cz
<szymon_g> czas na kawe
<CookieM_> dobranoc bastetmilo
<Ashiren> happy Catruday
<Dreadlish> fail'd
<scx> 1st
<CookieM_> 2nd
<uh> 0
<Szatan> 0x29B
<Dreadlish> last kurwa
<Dreadlish> oops
<uh> dobra film
<jacekowski> stwierdzam ze golf to niesamowicie gowniane auto
<uh> wolne to ale wygodne
<jacekowski> 1.9 tdi golf 4 i moglem sobie wokol niego kolka robic i w ogole
<jacekowski> so tylko chcialem
<jacekowski> a dzisiaj, 2.0l 170KM golf 5
<jacekowski> i tutaj juz w kwesti przyspieszenia na rowni bylo
<uh> oktawia 136 kombi
<jacekowski> tylko ze ja jezdze na oleju ze smazalni i mam 140KM niecale
<uh> no to ja mam orlen albo litwa
<uh> zależy skąd mi tiry przywiozą do spedycji paliwo
<uh> :P
<jacekowski> i w bagazniku z 100kg jeszcze zaladowane
<jacekowski> i koles jak przyspieszal to ja bez problemu za nim nadazalem
<uh> jacekowski: a ja tam wole przy 70lm/h wrzócić 5tke i jechać do 200km/h
<uh> prawie jak automat
<jacekowski> ja 5 wrzucam przy 50km/h
<Szatan> jacekowski: i nie muli?
<jacekowski> troche
<jacekowski> jak chce przyspieszyc bardziej to wrzucam troche pozniej
<jacekowski> ale tak do normalnej jazdy na codzien to przy 50km/h
<Szatan> tia, i po autostradzie mikasz po ~100 m/s ;d
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> chcialbym
<jacekowski> ale nie da rady
<uh> 200 maks / przynajmniej na liczniku
<uh> pewnie ze 180 z gpsa
<Szatan> to jest jakieś 360 km/h
<uh> mówię o km/h
<Szatan> a ja mówię z m/s na km/h
<jacekowski> maksymalna predkosc na plaskim kawalku autostrady jaka osiagnalem to 215km/h
<uh> jacekowski: licznik?
<jacekowski> gps
<jacekowski> skala na liczniku nie dochodzi tak daleko
<jacekowski> to auto teoretycznie ma maksymalna 115mph ale z fabrycznymi 101KM
<jacekowski> ale licznik akurat mam dosyc dokladny
<jacekowski> obrotomierz pokazuje za malo
<jacekowski> ale predkosciomierz pokazuje rowno 5mph wiecej przez caly zakres
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<szymon_g> jacekowski: jak tam z olejowym napedem i MOTem? tj. jak ze spalinami? przechodzi toto bezproblemowo? przerabiales samochod w uk czy w pl?
<jacekowski> nic nie przerabialem
<szymon_g> ile pali w porownaniu z benzyna/ropa?
<jacekowski> leje olej prosto do baku
<szymon_g> w sensie: byl juz taki jak kupiles, czy po prostu wlales olej?
<jacekowski> w zimie dolewalem troche diesla normalnego
<szymon_g> ah, ok. bo slyszalem ze czasami trza przerabiac instalacje
<jacekowski> zalezy od auta
<szymon_g> wlasnie zima, bo olej jest zbyt gesty
<szymon_g> taki ogrzewacz. albo drugi bak z dieslem i jakis przelacznik
<jacekowski> to zalezy czy ci sie chce kombinowac
<jacekowski> mi sie nie chcialo az tak bardz
<szymon_g> :)
<jacekowski> jedyna modyfikacja ktora pomogla na olej to stare wtryskiwacze
<jacekowski> tzn. z poprzedniego modelu silnika
<szymon_g> duza oszczednosc wychodzi? w sensie: ile oleju na 100km to uzywa?
<jacekowski> tyle samo
<jacekowski> olej ma wyzsza kalorycznosc
<szymon_g> ... i nizsza cene jesli kupujesz w fish'n'chips ;)
<jacekowski> nawet swiezy olej to polowa ceny jak szukasz w dobrych miejscach
<szymon_g> btw, co z filtracja?
<jacekowski> swiezy olej leje
<szymon_g> myslalem ze ze smazalni :)
<jacekowski> metafora taka
<jacekowski> jedyne co zmienilem w aucie to te wtryskiwacze
<jacekowski> ale to nie z tego powodu
<szymon_g> podobno lepszy jest ze smazalni. mniej gesty etc; nie wiem- nie znam sie :)
<jacekowski> na orginalnych jezdzil bez problemu
<szymon_g> btw, prawko sobie robie w tym roku :)
<jacekowski> ale zmienilem na te z SDi wersji bo wymagaja nizszego cisnienia zeby sie otworzyc przez co pompa ma mniej roboty
<szymon_g> ... lepiej pozno niz wcale
<jacekowski> i da sie wiecej paliwa dostarczyc
<jacekowski> ale to robilem tylko zeby bylo wiecej kuni
<Szatan> jacekowski: bawiłeś się z kompem?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> ale to na hamowni
<Szatan> eh, ja rover'a 200 z 98 roku 105 koni w dieslu chcę zakupić
<jacekowski> to wlasnie z l-series SDi
<jacekowski> troche starsza wersja tego co ja mam
<Szatan> tylko mnie boli że w 10 sekund do 100 km/h
<jacekowski> te silniki moga bez wiekszego problemu dojsc do powyzej 170KM
<Szatan> a ze spalaniem po modyfikacjach?
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> jak jedziesz normalnie to bez znaczenia
<jacekowski> to dalej jest 2l silnik
<Szatan> <50% niż w standardzie?
<jacekowski> normalnie jak jezdze po autostradach nie jezdzac bardzo szybko
<jacekowski> to mam okolice 6l/100
<jacekowski> tzn. 130km/h okolo
<Szatan> ten roverek pali 5l/100
<jacekowski> Szatan: nie bardzo
<jacekowski> Szatan: chyba ze jak nie przekraczasz 100km/h
<Szatan> w mieście 7l/100
<jacekowski> Szatan: ja mam dokladnie taki sam silnik
<jacekowski> Szatan: nowsza wersje
<jacekowski> i pali mi od 6l/100 do hmmm
<Szatan> jacekowski: a z rozrządem co ile się wymienia?
<jacekowski> do 15
<Szatan> tzn. km
<jacekowski> Szatan: nie wymienia sie
<jacekowski> Szatan: ten silnik wytrzymuje dluzej niz cala reszta auta
<jacekowski> w tym silniku jedyne co sie wymienia to olej
<Szatan> tyle co podstawę wymieniać tzn. m.in: filtry, klocki etc?
<jacekowski> filtr powietrza w zasadzie mozna wymieniac tylko jak czujesz ze mocy zaczyna mu brakowac
<jacekowski> ale to tania rzecz wiec mozna wymieniac przy okazji oleju
<jacekowski> olej za to w sumie dobrze dosyc czesto wymieniac
<jacekowski> klocki to jak wiadomo jak sie zuzyja
<jacekowski> Szatan: z tymi silnikami jest jedna droga rzecz ktora nie wytrzymuje zbyt dlugo
<jacekowski> Szatan: przeplywomierz powietrza
<jacekowski> Szatan: sie zuzywa i po prostu mocy stopniowo ubywa
<jacekowski> Szatan: wiec tego nie czuc za bardzo
<jacekowski> Szatan: az sobie porownasz z autem w ktorym ten dziala tak jak trzeba
<Szatan> hmm, ciekawe
<jacekowski> ale to standardowy problem z tymi czujnikami w tym aucie
<Szatan> jacekowski: na kręcenie 60 km/dzień nadaje się?
<jacekowski> i kazdym innym ktory ma podobne czujniki
<jacekowski> Szatan: zapchasz katalizator bardzo szybko
<jacekowski> ale to w kazdym aucie
<jacekowski> zadne auto nie lubi krotkich wycieczek a diesle jeszcze bardziej bo dluzej sie nagrzewaja
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza w zimie
<jacekowski> Szatan: ty przez wymiane rozrzadu miales na mysli wymiane paska + calej reszty czy sam pasek
<Szatan> jacekowski: pasek i reszta
<jacekowski> a to inna sprawa
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> reszty nie trzeba bo wytrzymuje dlugo
<jacekowski> ale pasek powinno sie wymieniac co jakies 70k
<Szatan> uh
<jacekowski> instrukcja mowi niby 150k
<Szatan> mnie czeka rajd po polsce
<jacekowski> ale tam jest drugi pasek
<Szatan> tzn. 105 KM jest to wersja limitowana
<gjm> jacekowski: co ty z tymi hajlajtami?
<jacekowski> bo pompa paliwowa ma swoj pasek
<jacekowski> ktorego nie trzeba wymieniac w ogole bo jak peknie to auto stanie
<jacekowski> ale nic sie nie popsuje
<Szatan> głównie to wydatki bolą
<jacekowski> no u mnie ten silnik nie ma zbyt latwego zycia
<jacekowski> i jedyne co sie popsulo do tej pory to waz od intercoolera do kolektora dolotowego pekl
<jacekowski> nie wytrzymal podkreconego cisnienia
<Szatan> klocki i tarcze to samemu mogę zmienić bez User Manual
<jacekowski> ta, banalne
<jacekowski> ale to tez nie tak ze auto stalo i nie jechalo
<jacekowski> tylko mocy nie mialo a jak sie gazu przykladalo to czarny dym za autem
<jacekowski> bo turbo pompowalo powietrze ktore uciekalo do atmosfery zamiast do silnika
<Szatan> jacekowski: przy >-16 bez problemu pali?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<Szatan> st C mam na myśli
<jacekowski> przy -10 na oleju rzepakowaym nie bylo problemu
<drathir> jacekowski: na olej z biedronki ^^ dlatego dym hrhr
<drathir> re
<drathir> jacekowski: zartuje oczywiscie...
<Szatan> tia Biedronki w UK ;d
<gjm> THE BIEDRONKA
<jacekowski> ale mialem problem przy 15C jak przy wymianie filtra paliwa zapowietrzylem wszystko
<drathir> Szatan: tanszy niz w pl zapewne...
<jacekowski> nie polecam
<Szatan> eh, podgrzewacz kwarcowy + hotair z lutownicą w polszy ~800 zł
<jacekowski> na ma dobrego niezawodnego spodobu na odpowietrzenie
<jacekowski> ide spac
<szymon_g> narka
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-20
<userium> witajcie :)
<userium> mam pytanko dotyczące wget
<userium> czy da się poleceniem ominąć pliki o okreslonym zakresie wielkości?
<BlessJah> chodzi ci o zbyt duze pliki?
<BlessJah> możesz po ściągnięciu usuwać pliki o określonym rozmiarze
<userium> po ściągnięciu to ja wiem :) chodzi mi właśnie o najmniejsze pliku - "puste stronki" - bez tekstu
<BlessJah> nie mam pomyslu, jesli manual wgeta nic nie mowi (ja nie znalazlem)
<BlessJah> to zostaje find
<BlessJah> find . -type f -empty -delete, czy jakoś tak to będzie szło
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> jest ktos?
<BlessJah> co za idiota siedziałby tutaj w niedzielę o 2 w nocy
<BlessJah> jakiś no-life kompletny
<userium>  ok dzieki panie i panowie za pomoc, zmykam
<szymon_g> :)
<szymon_g> narka userium
<BlessJah> userium: spoko
<userium> na jakilinukx pare osob rowniez siedzi
<userium> zaproscie :)
<szymon_g> BlessJah: wiesz moze co musze w tym nowym grubie wylaczyc by sie mi system automatycznie w tryb graficzny nie wlaczal?
<BlessJah> pewnie nawet mógłbym ich wymienić
<szymon_g> w sensie: sa artefakty, alt+ctrl+f2 nie dzialaja, tylko hard reset "pomaga"
<szymon_g> wywalilem oczywiscie splash i quiet z listy, ale nadal to samo sie dzieje
<BlessJah> szymon_g: chodzi o odpalenie ubuntu z terminalem czy pokazanie menu gruba?
<szymon_g> menu gruba sie pojawia, po wybraniu ubuntu system sie laduje ale na monitorze sa artefakty. widocznie otwartozrodlowe stery nie obsluguja karty
<szymon_g> wiec chce by mi sie normalnie konsola pokazala, zamiast "isc w Xy"
<BlessJah> single user to sie zwie
<BlessJah> ale nie wiem jak
<BlessJah> nie masz w menu gruba opcji recovery?
<BlessJah> ona powinna bez X11 byc
<szymon_g> a, jest, faktycznie. przeoczylem
<BlessJah> niech będzie, że jest późno i nie myślisz
<szymon_g> kurde. oczywiscie- system mi nie wpisal poprawnych wpisow o repach w /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> to nie powinno X11 sypac
<szymon_g> jest jakis sposob na latwa ich konfiguracje? nie chce mi sie wszystkiego wpisywac z palca :/
<BlessJah> oO
<szymon_g> wiem
<BlessJah> chyba ze paczki tez sa zle
<szymon_g> ale jak chce glupiego vima odpalic to sie go nie da zainstalowac
<BlessJah> zreinstaluj zywotne paczki z poprawnymi wpisami
<szymon_g> a, nie, naprawione
<BlessJah> fajnie
<sysek> long slow goodbye
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> elo
<tajwanuser> co tam?
<gjm> hipopotam
<tajwanuser> a Ty 2
<m477> z imprezy wlasnie wrocilem
<m477> trzeba isc zara spac
<tajwanuser> wsadzilem pileczke pingpongowa do subwoofera
<tajwanuser> musze znalezc jakas piosenke z dobrym basem
<tajwanuser> i ja wystrzelic
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> nie dalo rady
<m477> lipny bass haahhah
<tajwanuser> podkrecilem glosnosc
<tajwanuser> dalo rade:P
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBaxoR16S-g moze by tak wlaczyc o 3 w nocy
<tajwanuser> :D
<gjm> genialne :f
<m477> nie
<gjm> ty się lepiej nie odzywaj, spać miałeś iść
<m477> bo co
<gjm> bo masło
<m477> dawaj
 * gjm daje m477 masło
<tajwanuser> ej
<tajwanuser> jakis dobry film?
<m477> upadek
<gjm> Nietykalni
<m477> bicz plis
<tajwanuser> da rade obejrzec z dziewczyna?
<m477> jasne
<gjm> ja ci dam 'bicz' ;>
<m477> ?
<m477> co w tym zlego
<tajwanuser> dobra, to sciagne ten upadek
<tajwanuser> nietykalnych chyba widzialem
<tajwanuser> ide na windowsa:P
<Thorbjorn> o/
<Thorbjorn> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> Cześć chopy i baby ;-)
<Thorbjorn> Co tu dziś taka umieralnia?
<Thorbjorn> EsmD: o/
<gjm> Jest niedziela, godzina 09:27
<gjm> pomyśl
<EsmD> Thorbjorn: \o
<Thorbjorn> wątpie byście na kacu byli
<drathir> gjm: nietykalni czy niezniszczalni z dziadkami?
<Thorbjorn> ChanServ: Ty to jesteś gościu fajny, co tam?
<drathir> m477: upadek? jaki gatunek?
<drathir> bry...
<gjm> drathir: http://www.filmweb.pl/film/Nietykalni-2011-583390
<gjm> cześć drathir
<drathir> gjm: o... nie ogladalem jeszcze...
<drathir> swoja droga filmweb taki duzy serwis a strone mobilna to zgubili... imdb trzyma poziom...
<lisu> re
<panx> o/
<gjm> o, hajer
<ari-tczew> miał/ma ktoś skype na ubuntu?
<gjm> kiedyś miałem, chyba
<panx> ari-tczew, ja mam
<ari-tczew> panx: działa w miare? działają wideorozmowy?
<panx> ari-tczew, wideorzmowy nie, bo starych bibliotek korzysta
<panx> trzeba zlinkować do nowszycgh
<panx> i działą
<panx> reszta działa
<panx> wzorowo;]
<panx> TS2 /3 też działa
<ari-tczew> panx: właściwie potrzebuje do wideorozmów
<ari-tczew> trudno, win7 w takim razie
<panx> czekaj sprawdzę
<panx> podłącze sobie kamerka
<Dreadlish> jak v4l sobie załadujesz to działa normalnie
<panx> a nie mam kamerki
<panx> ktoś się już podpioł po nią :P
<gjm> panx: kurde
<Dreadlish> ale działa
<Dreadlish> z tego co wiem
<Dreadlish> ld_preload=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Dreadlish> i chodzi piknie
<panx> Dreadlish, dokładnie ;D
<panx> też tak robiłem ;]
<gjm> fajowo, like a hacker
<ari-tczew> i to jest właśnie ten feler, trzeba co chwile coś linkować, kombinować. linux nigdy nie będzie user friendly jak windows. syzyfowa praca.
<gjm> jeden z oburzonych
<ntat> Bawił się ktoś rozpoznawaniem mowy w Androidzie? Microsoftowi chyba po dziś dzień się nie udało stworzyć porządnego rozpoznawania mowy dla wielu języków a tu google mile zaskoczyło:)
<ntat> Duże dokumenty można dyktować. Teraz tylko czekać na możliwość dyktowania wzorów:D
<Diabelko> on to przecież robi na serwerach google online ;)
<ntat> Tak, wiem. Dlatego jest potrzebne aktywne połączenie z Internetem.
<ntat> Jak sprawdzałem za pierwszym razem, to myślałem, że trzeba będzie się jakoś specjalnie gimnastykować, modulować głos, itp. a tu proszę, pięknie rozpoznaje:)
<ntat> Teraz można powiązać rozpoznawanie mowy z chatbotem i dosłownie można sobie rozmawiać z komputerem:)
<Blondyn> witam
<qermit> o/
<Blondyn>  o|
<gjm> cześć qermit
<panx> ntat, ta.. od google działa dobrze, ale nie rozpoznaje wielu słow :P czasami... albo częśto
<panx> często
<Diabelko> może masz problemy z dykcją jak wałęsa?
<gjm> mo-mo-może
<ntat> panx, u mnie nie ma problemu z rozpoznawaniem słów
<panx> u mnie czasami nie
<ntat> kilka rzeczy się składa na poprawność rozpoznawania - mikrofon, otoczenie, wymowa
<Diabelko> kiedyś próbowałem powiedzieć do nawigacji google gdzie muszę się dostać
<Diabelko> a strasznie wiało
<Diabelko> efektem był fakt, że ludzie patrzyli się na mnie jak na idiotę jak krzyczę na telefon ;)
<ntat> :D
<ntat> W tłumie z tego raczej nie należy korzystać;) Ale w domu, do dyktowania notatek, czy rozmowy np. na gg, czemu nie. O wiele szybciej.
<Diabelko> ntat: za piątym razem się udało
<vadim_> cześć, na tym kanale można uzyskać pomoc z ubuntu 12.04
<vadim_> ?
<m477> watpie
<vadim_> tak było napisane ze zadawać pytania na tym kanale
<Galahad_> a było coś że ktoś udzieli pomocy ?
<Galahad_> :D
<gjm> a podobno nie ma głupich pytań
<vadim_> no tak, racja tego nie napisali :P
<Galahad_> grał ktoś w Diablo ?
<vadim_> jest komunikator zainstalowany stockowo empathy i tam jest cos o mozliwosci komunikawania z innymi w otoczeniu, moze ktos powiedziedziec na czym to polega
<vadim_> ja czekam az stanieje troche ;/
<Galahad_> potrzebuje key generatora do Linuksa
<gjm> Galahad_: do czego?
<Galahad_> :D
<Galahad_> hmm vadim_  a ja czekam jak kolega z chin mi pożyczy pełną wersję :D
<Galahad_> tylko musi sobie jeszcze pograć ze 2 miechy :(
<vadim_> i jeszcze nie pozyczyl? przeciesz tam juz dawno temu przeszli ;P
<Galahad_> on ma dużo kumpli na całym świecie ... : .
<vadim_> ;]
<Galahad_> rany ależ ten diablo 3 jest beznadziejny ale co poradzić takie czasy -_-
<Galahad_> lol diablo 3 crack .org
<vadim_> ja juz tyle crackow widzialem ;]
<vadim_> i zastanwiam sie ile ludzi to sciagnelo
<Galahad_> zapewne nikt : .
<vadim_> kurde w taki sposob mozna by sobie latwo jakiegos botneta stworzyc :P
<vadim_> oj mysle ze wiele osob na calym swiecie probowalo juz stosowac jakies cracki
<vadim_> najlepszy przyklad moj kumpel na uczelni ;]
<Galahad_> podobno gierka działa na ciągłym połączeniu z blizardem nawet na singlu ale moze to i plotka
<vadim_> mysle ze plotka
<Galahad_> ale są filmiki żę działa na Linuksie a co działa na Linuksie nie może być nie zcrakowane :D
<Galahad_> i czemu mi chromium działa lepiej niż firefox? znowu google wymyśliło jakiś sposób na wycinanie konkurentów ?
<m477> haxy
<vadim_> ja jednak poczekam i kupie sobie ;]
<vadim_> a firefox to straszna krowa
<Galahad_> m477: siemka :D
<m477> ?
<Galahad_> to ja blondyn hehehhe
<m477> heheeh
<Blondyn>  m477 jak reaktor ?
<m477> he
<Blondyn> nuklearny*
<m477> no i co
<Blondyn> no nic chciałem zapytać co słychać u ciebie :F
<m477> juwenali sa
<Blondyn> a no tak ...
<Blondyn> czyli twój ulubiony czas ?
<m477> czy ja wiem
<m477> to stan umyslu
<Blondyn> m477: zaczynasz być coraz bardziej religijny :0
<m477> doprawdy?
<Blondyn> no tak taki "filozof" :D
<m477> no tak a to ma duzo z religia wspolnego
<m477> oh blondyn
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/17o9/linki/
<Blondyn> kde jest dla mnie za trudne :(
<ntat> heh, te foldery z daleka wyglądają jak ziarno z tych zbóż:P
<ntat> albo z tego zboża:D
 * Wizard poczuł się Ałtystą!
<Blondyn> zboże w tej postaci najmniej lubię ;D
<ntat> rolnik?
<Matan[M]> Wizard: jak można mieć ikony na pulpicie :I
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/17oc/linki/
<Wizard> Matan[M]: przefiltrowane $HOME
<Blondyn> o i nareszcie pomyśleli o niezdecydowanych którzy wybierając Linuksa wybierają tak naprawdę środowisko graficzne: http://www.hybryde.org/hybryde_evolution/
<Blondyn> i jak można mieć tapetę! lol
<ntat> E17 - to jeszcze żyje?
<Wizard> ntat: I cały czas zmienia koncepcję!
<Matan[M]> http://wstaw.org/w/17oh/linki/
<Blondyn> ntat: od 5 lat E17 przeżywa renesans :D
<Wizard> Hmm, gnome shell?
<Matan[M]> Wizard: unity 5.12.0
<ntat> Jedyne środowisko do którego nie mogłem się nawet na chwilę przekonać
<gjm> http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/#/d50jhvo ← mi tam podoba się mój pulpit ;3
<Blondyn> tadam: http://wstaw.org/w/17om/ :D
<Matan[M]> Blondyn: ++
<ntat> Blondyn, Ty masz kursor w kształcie pingwina?
<Matan[M]> za Spirited Away :P
<ntat> 8)
<Blondyn> ntat: no też mam chyba :D
<ntat> Patriota...:]
<Blondyn> a i proszę zwrócić uwagę ze w menu mam ikonkę tematyczna z euro 2012! :D
<Matan[M]> jak można się jarać euro...
<Matan[M]> przecież to jest taka lipa że nawet polaczkom wciskają bilety na nie
<Blondyn> Matan[M]: nie jaram się ale jestem na czasie ;D
<Matan[M]> niedługo za kupno 10kg ziemniaków dostanie się bilet na euro
<Wizard> :D
<Matan[M]> swoją drogą
<Blondyn> ziemniaki to dadzą śwince - wróżce :D
<Matan[M]> zamiast euro 2012 wolałbym mieć wypłatę 2012 euro
<Blondyn> i w zależności z jakiego zje korytka to będzie ta drużyna zwycięska :D
<Matan[M]> Blondyn: don't get it...
<Blondyn> Matan[M]: http://tinyurl.com/dyyck25
<Blondyn> a ja się pytam czemu nie pingwin!?
<Blondyn> ntat: protozoa jest najlepszym kursorem ;D
<Matan[M]> zacofany jestem
<Matan[M]> u nas by był menel
<Matan[M]> miał by flaszki
<Blondyn> :D
<Matan[M]> i by wybierał
<Matan[M]> jak wybierze 2 to będzie remis
<Matan[M]> czyli będą same remisy tak ogólnie
<Blondyn> no ale musiał by być upity "w trupa"
<Blondyn> ale to musi być zwierzątko ...
<Blondyn> więc może śledź ? :D
<ntat> Blondyn, to ten z efektami klikania?
<Blondyn> ntat: no tak ma multum tych efektów
<Blondyn> i jest super "zanimowany"
<Blondyn> wygląda podczas pracy jak pantofelek trącany wskaźnikiem pod mikroskopem :D
<ntat> Muszę sprawdzić
<Blondyn> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Protozoa?content=105586
<ntat> Gdzie są kursory w Linuksie? /usr/share...
<Wizard> icons, iirc
<Wizard> Ściągnę sobie to protozoa
<Matan[M]> kursorów im się zachciało
<Matan[M]> hipstery :P
<Wizard> Albo i nie, bo idiota włożył to do jakiegoś mediashare.cc
<Blondyn> hmm w xfce to mam jakos w home
<ntat> też mam xfce
<ntat> skopiowałem do icons
<ntat> Śmieszne:D
<ntat> Jak szrek haha
<Wizard> Co za różnica, cfce czy twm?
<Matan[M]> Wizard: *cyce
<Wizard> O jakie wielgie :/
<Matan[M]> wielgie cyce :3
<Wizard> Oxygen lepszy.
<Wizard> Przynajmniej wiem, gdzie klikam
<bambus> ktoś podpowie, gdzie i czy w ogóle są zapisywane w ubuntu 'logi' połączeń sieciowych? np. o 15:20 połączenie z www.google.pl, etc ? znalazłem logi systemowe, user, auth, itd ale nie doszukałem się typowych logów od połączeń
<Blondyn> hmm a może w historii są ?
<bambus> masz na myśli historię przeglądarki ?
<Blondyn> nom
<Wizard> bambus: Nie są nigdzie zapisywane.
<bambus> hm, ewentualnie na serwerze lub AP mogą być. Rozumiem zatem że system ich sam nie notuje
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Możesz spojrzeć na stan sieci w danym momencie.
<ntat> Mój ulubiony to czarny DMZ
<Wizard> Jeśli chcesz logować - użyj tcpdump lub urlsnarf, w zależności co dokładnie potrzebujesz.
<Blondyn> bambus: w epiphany mam tak :http://wstaw.org/w/17oK/linki/ ^^
<Wizard> Epiphany?!
<Wizard> Ktoś tego używa?
<Wizard> No w sumie sam używam Konquerora :P
<Blondyn> ^^
<bambus> mniejsza o przeglądarkę, mnie bardziej chodzi o logi w systiemie
<buharin> ktos moze podpowiedziec o co chodzi
<buharin> mam projekt w mavenie
<Wizard> Mam jakieś deża wi.
<buharin> w netbeansie
<Blondyn> ok ja sobie muszę iść
<Wizard> cześć, Blondyn.
<Wizard> Będziem tęsknić.
<Blondyn> by by by
<buharin> cokolwiek nie dopisze do kodu zrodlowego to i tak tego nie bierze pod uwage podczas buildu
<buharin> : /
<Wizard> buharin: #java, to raz.
<Matan[M]> buharin: Ctrl+S
<Wizard> A dwa, gdzie wsadzasz ten kod źródłowy?
<buharin> w netbeansie jest
<buharin> wlasnie bo tu save w ogole nie mozna zrobic
<Wizard> No jak nie?
<buharin> cokolwiek niedopisze
<buharin> to i tak nie da sie zasejwować
<buharin> chociaz niby 1 funkcje dodalo
<Wizard> jak się używa mavena, to kod musi być w src/main/java/com/twój/pakiet/ITakDalej.java
<Blacky> Szatan: Martwie sie towarzyszu :P
<buharin> no jest tam
<buharin> w netbeansie nie mozna edytowac czy o co chodzi
<Wizard> Można.
<Wizard> Tylko ja nie wiem o co tobie chodzi :)
<buharin> chodzi o to ze nawet jesli cos z bledem dopisze
<buharin> do zrodla
<buharin> to i tak to skompiluje
<buharin> i nie ma save
<buharin> jest nieaktywny
<buharin> Wizard, tylko w projekcie tego Mavena nie da sie zrobic save : /
<Wizard> buharin: o_O
<Wizard> sprawdź uprawnienia tych plików.
<Wizard> Pewnie założyłeś projekt jako root i teraz płaczesz.
<Wizard> BTW, mówiłem, #java.
<buharin> Wizard, ale jak recznie moge edytowac plik
<buharin> to netbeans nie moze?
<Wizard> I mnie działa ;)
<Wizard> Właśnie netbeans i właśnie maven, bo innych projektów nie robię.
<buharin> -rw-rw-r--
<buharin> wsio okej
<Wizard> Użytkownik?
<Diabelko> bo pewnie to debilne netbeans chce jeszcze x
<Diabelko> ewentualnie, ten Maven był w innej grupie totalnie i potrzebuje rw rw rw
<Matan[M]> kurnasz...
<Matan[M]> jechałem do dziewczyny (mam 8km)
<Matan[M]> i 200m przed jej domem kloca postawić mi się zachciało...
<Matan[M]> pomyślałem, nie no, u niej nie będę na tronie siedział
<Matan[M]> i się zawróciłem :I
<gjm> dobrze że nam o tym powiedziałeś, jesteśmy spokojniejsi
<gjm> i nie rób tego więcej
<Matan[M]> gjm: jesteś młodszy, powinieneś milczeć :I
<gjm> zaraz ty zaczniesz milczeć
<Matan[M]> gjm: pff... bez opa byłeś jakiś skromniejszy...
<gjm> za to ty zawsze byłeś chamski i nie potrafiłeś się zachować
<Matan[M]> gjm: wiem
<Matan[M]> taki mam styl życia
<gjm> mało mnie to interesuje, po prostu się zachowuj
<Matan[M]> :<
<ntat> Czemu opy są teraz oficjalnie widoczni?
<Diabelko> co tak naprawdę wypluwa /proc/scsi/scsi?
<jacekowski> Diabelko: wszystkie urzadzenia obslugiwane przed podsystem scsi w kernelu
<Diabelko> tylko informacje o tym co jest podłączone gdzie, czy szczegóły o każdym sprzęcie?
<Wizard> Diabelko: tyś z byka spadł.
<Wizard> buharin: Jak nie dostarczysz potrzebnych informacji, to ci nie pomogę.
<buharin> nie wiem czy to czasem nie jest cos w tym stylu
<buharin> http://forums.netbeans.org/topic3946.html
<buharin> ze projekty webowe
<buharin> nie da sie sejwowac
<buharin> https://www.netbeans.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=176221
<Diabelko> Wizard: nie ma byka, który by mnie udźwignął :(
<Diabelko> jacekowski: dziękuję jacusiu
<dweller> ntat: bat pana nad nami ciąży
<dweller> czuje się jak murzyn na plantacji białeg
 * Wizard je rożka.
<gjm> dweller: szybciej zbieraj
<Matan[M]> tak btw, co się stało, że gjm w ogóle OPa dostał
 * dweller tylko skręca bo znalazł bibułki
<m477> joincik? :)
<dweller> nah
<m477> ;/
<dweller> tytoń wiśniowy, tylko mi zawilgotniał troche
<dweller> i w gardło drapie
<Matan[M]> dweller: nie pal bo ci cycki nie urosną
<gjm> foreste: nie
<dweller> Matan[M]: na co mi męskie cycki
<Matan[M]> dweller: true....
<Matan[M]> dweller: więc nie pal bo twojej dziewczynie cycki nie urosną
<foreste> czesc
<Wizard> On nie ma dziewczyny.
<Wizard> Cześć foreste.
<dweller> :D
<ntat> foreste, czołem
<gjm> ntat: on ma auto-cześć ustawione :f
<foreste> etam ;p
<ntat> foreste, to prawda?:/
<foreste> wystykuje /amsg czesc
<m477> jarac
<foreste> ;0
<Wizard> auto-cześć?
<foreste> :)
<ntat> gjm, a my mamy auto-cześć foreste ustawione:P
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> próbuję go oduczyć
<Wizard> Czego?
<Wizard> Witania się?
<gjm> tak
<Diabelko> nie każdy jest takim burakiem jak ja, że się nie wita
<Wizard> gjm: :(
<gjm> wchodzi, 'cześć', milczy, wychodzi
<Wizard> foreste: No, masz się udzielać, bo gjm cię nie lubi!
<gjm> no chyba że złoży na mnie 'skarkę', co foreste? :>
<Matan[M]> gjm: idź się rządzić na swój kanał
<gjm> Wizard: mam powody
<ntat> przynajmniej z kulturką
<gjm> ;)
<gjm> Matan[M]: odbij
<ntat> foreste, dopisz do auto-Cześć, co słychać?
<ntat> :]
<gjm> spryciarz :f
<foreste> w sumie konversation niema auto msg ;p
<spoofy> Powitać ;]
<spoofy> Ej ktoś z was miał jakieś doświadczenia z łubuntu 12.04 na p3?
<Wizard> Pentium 3?
<spoofy> chodzi mi o wydajnośc względem 10.04
<spoofy> Wizard: yeap
<Wizard> Będzie podobnie.
<ntat> albo zmienną i przypisać do niej dzień tygodnia i może imieniny:D Cześć, co słychać? Dzisiaj mamy niedzielę 20 maja, z kwiatami idziemy do Bazylego i Wiktora:D
<foreste> ja mam na podlodze pc
<foreste> intel petium 3,2 ghz gt
<foreste> ht*
<gjm> fajowo
<foreste> a uzywam nadal pc amd semprom 2800+ 2ghz
<Diabelko> Wizard: 12.04 względem 10.04 nie będzie aż tak bardzo podobnie z uwagi na Unity
<spoofy> 2x P III 1GHz + hardware raid etc.
<Diabelko> ja na przykład na starszym laptopie z pierwszymi centrino duo miałem straszny spadek wydajności
<Diabelko> nawet KDE chodzi lepiej
<spoofy> mówię tutaj o 12.04 server więc bez unity ew. lekkie x'y w postaci fluxboxa
<Diabelko> a, to nie będzie problemu
<Wizard> spoofy: Nie będzie różnicy ;]
<foreste> unity same zlo ;p
<Wizard> A mnie się podoba.
<Diabelko> ja tam to dalej hejcę za krzyżyk po lewej
<spoofy> Uh.. obawiam się bo od 12.04 rekomendują i686 a i386 jest "wspierane"
<spoofy> unity, gnome3 samo zuo.. a Cinnamon to gnome-shell light a MATE nadal nie dorobiony :/
<spoofy> tak btw ;]
<Wizard> spoofy: gówno prawda tam.
<Diabelko> Gnome3 z fallbackiem to bardzo fajne rozwiązanie
<Wizard> Unity-2d też nie jest najgorsze.
<spoofy> Wizard: jakoś menu rodem z komórki nie pasuje mi na desktopa ;]
<Wizard> Sam jesteż z komórki :/
<spoofy> no w sumie... a Ty nie ? :D
<Diabelko> wizard to alpha i omega
<Diabelko> on był i będzie
<foreste> unity to wytwor metro w windows
<ntat> cięta riposta:P
<Diabelko> foreste srsly?
<Diabelko> gdzie Ty widzisz podobieństwo do Unity w Metro?
<foreste> kafelki :E
<dweller> problem w tym, że unity już było jak windows 7 wychodził
<Diabelko> dweller: 8 :P
<Wizard> Nardziej bym się tam OS X doszukiwał.
<dweller> Diabelko: wczesne wersje
<Diabelko> foreste: gdzie Ty masz kafelki w Unity?
<ntat> Rozmawiać tu o GUI to jak rozmawiać o polityce towarzystwie - zawsze kłótnia
<foreste> na ubu/win8 czuje jak na mega smartfonie ;x
<Diabelko> dweller: interfejs Windows 7 jest stosunkowo stary, bo on przede wszystkim nie jest metro, tylko aero
<dweller> Diabelko: tu nie chodzi o interfejs
<dweller> tylko co było pierwsze
<Wizard> foreste, spoofy, Dziwne jest to, że podobny sposób włączania i przełączania programów jest w OS X od początku i nikt tam nie narzeka.
<dweller> unity było pierwsze
<dweller> i tyle
<Diabelko> dweller: od Windowsa 7 Unity nie było pierwsiejsze
<Wizard> Oj, chyba było
<Matan[M]> było
<foreste> win data premiery 2009r
<spoofy> Wizard: zawsze od początku od premier mac os x'a (BSD+aqua? nvm) każdy dążył do tego żeby mieć tego typu efekty graficzne na pulpicie. Reset micro@hita z longornem do visty bo mr.Gates stwierdził że jak mac os x to my też musimy mieć eye-candy. Przypomnę tylko że XGL był, jest i będzie da best w tej kwesti - chodząc na P2 128 ram 32 mb graf.
<spoofy> najbardziej aque z mac os x'a porównywałbym do gnome'a z xglem a nie do unity
<spoofy> dlatego wiele osób liczy na podtrzymanie przy życiu niczym Lenina wiecznie żywego > gnome'a 2ke w postaci MATE'a..
<Diabelko> a MATE to nie jest przypadkiem projekt tylko i wyłącznie dla parcha?
<dweller> a nawet jeżeli to co?
<Diabelko> dweller: no to posiadacze innych systemów nie będą mieli za dużo korzyści? :P
<dweller> czemu
<Diabelko> chyba, że komuś chce się w to bawić i przerabiać to wszystko na własne wersje
<dweller> wszak mogą sobie sami spaczkować
<Wizard> spoofy: nie chodziło mi o efekty, tylko o dock.
<Wizard> :)
<Diabelko> i krzyżyk po lewej
<Diabelko> nie zapominaj o nim!
<Wizard> Efekty to swoją drogą - na linuksie zawsze najlepiej, na minimalnej liczbie sprzętu.
<spoofy> Wizard: dock to zawsze jest kunena i inne tego typu :P
<Wizard> Czy inne tam cairo docki.
<Wizard> No mniejsza.
<spoofy> exacly
<Wizard> Każdy lubi to, co lubi :)
<Wizard> Mnie się KDE odechciało.
<Wizard> Muli :(
<spoofy> KDE skończyło się na 3.5
<Diabelko> Wizard: to mi paradoksalnie KDE 4.7 czy 4.8 chodzi szybciej niż Unity :>
<Wizard> Hmm. Na puderniczce asusa z atomem jest znośnie.
<Wizard> Na Powerbooku - tragedia.
<Wizard> I zarzyna CPU.
<Diabelko> Wizard: no to ja na ASUSie takim nie-mainstreamowym pracuję, bo B50A
<spoofy> Powoli dyskusja zaczyna mieć formę filozoficzno-poglądowej wojny ale każdy z nas prędzej czy później dochodzi do wniosków - w dziwnym to wszystko idzie kierunku..
<Diabelko> taka seria, która ma jednego laptopa i jest on podróbką ThinkPada
<spoofy> Thinkpad z ibm'a a Thinkpad z Lenovo... ubuntu z unity i ubuntu z gnome'm.. platformy mobilne > maemo, meego czy javowo ssący android... wkońcu ubuntu server czy debian na server.. gnome vs kde.. jak ja kocham tego typu wojny :D
<Wizard> spoofy: Ale nie omieszkałeś zasugerować "javowo ssący" :>
<Diabelko> Wizard: natomiast na stacjonarnym czterordzeniowym z nVidią porządną to mi wisi co za środowisko (wisi w sensie szybkościowym, wygodowo zawsze wybiorę Gnome3 lub KDE)
<Diabelko> aczkolwiek darowałem sobie w nim linuksa, bo ja za bardzo lubię grać, żeby syf trzymać
<Wizard> Idę poszukać czystej płyty.
<spoofy> Wizard: :D każdy ma swoje przekonania.. a ja nie rozumiem userów linucha którzy twierdzą że android jest linuxem.. nigdy w rękach chyba nie mieliście meego,maemo i przez układy nokia>m$ wszystko poszło się walić ;] i teraz mamy w chińskich rączkach samsunga z tizenem jako jedyną alternatywę.. to boli że telefon nadal jest telefonem a nokia n9, n900 (n800,810 etc.) dawały wkońcu możliwośći o wiele większe
<Wizard> spoofy: Miałem w ręku n9 i maemo. Masz rację.
<Wizard> W maemo był normalnie apt-get i debian pod spodem.
<Wizard> I *wszystko* co dusza zapragnie.
<spoofy> Wizard: exacly.. to był normalny debian w kieszeni
<Wizard> Nie mów do mnie po angielsku :(
<Diabelko> i nie mów po angielsku z błędem
<spoofy> Wizard: exactly* sorry .. majn inglisz is not perfect..
<Diabelko> my *
<Wizard> A ja nie lubię bardzo tego języka i jak dla mnie, to możesz sobie te wstawki darować, bo mi tym nie zaimponisz.
<spoofy> Wizard: nie próbuję Tobie imponować :D Ale okej. Przepraszam w takim razie
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Proszę.
<Wizard> Żeby sprawdzić postęp dd to mu trzba sprzedać USR1, dobrze pamiętam?
<Wizard> Dobrze pamiętam :]
<Wizard> BTW, spoofy, wiesz, że dla wielu nowych użytkowników Unity to nie lada gratka?
<Wizard> I mówią: dobre, wygodne!
<Wizard> Windows 7 to musi być jakaś katastrofa ;P
<spoofy> Wizard: taka koncepcja Łubuntu czyż nie ? Wszystko działające out of.. sorry od razu :P
<Wizard> sorry i weekend też nie lubię.
<spoofy> spójrzmy prawdzie w oczy.. win 7 nie jest taki zły
<Wizard> Nie wiem, nie skusiłem się.
<CookieM> sam rms pochwalił win7
<Wizard> CookieM: Nie uwierzę, dopóki nie zobaczę.
<spoofy> to postaw win 2008 r2 i dostosuj do desktopa - wydajność całkiem niezła
<spoofy> ale czasami cygwin nie wystarcza ;]
<ntat> No bo nie ma jednego tylko dobrego albo tylko złego systemu:) Wszystko mas woje wady i zalety, swoich zwolenników i przeciwników
<Wizard> Filozoficznie.
<Wizard> Cóż, do Windows to wy mnie nie przekonacie. Lata przyzwyczajeń robią swoje.
<ntat> hm, też właśnie dopiero zauważyłem:P
<Wizard> Ale Gnome shell czy Unity uważam za krok w dobrą stronę.
<spoofy> umrzyjcie.. chwaląc win 7 na #ubuntu :D
<Wizard> spoofy: Chłam.
<Wizard> Był domyślnie zainstalowany na puderniczce. minuta od BIOSu do ekranu logowania i potem 2 minuty aż dało się coś kliknąć o_O
<panx> zastanawia mnie czy z adaptera wifi można zrobić router... coś jak tethering internetu przez USB
<Wizard> Więcej nie próbowałem.
<Wizard> CentOS włącza się na tym komputerze szybciej niż to cudo.
<ntat> Wizard, dla nowych użytkowników, przesiadających się na Linuksa pewnie tak. Ale "dziadów" wkurzająca jest pogoń za modą:]
<Wizard> Modą?
<Wizard> Ja to nazywam innowacją.
<ntat> Nawet Torvalds ma XFCE
<spoofy> ntat: dokładnie
<Wizard> A jak chcesz, to połatałem KDE1, żeby się kompilowało gcc4.
<Wizard> Ściągaj, buduj, używaj. Jest bardzo wygodne.
<Wizard> A ponieważ było ono pisane w czasach, gdzie Celeron 800 to był potwór zjadający miasta, działa bardzo sprawnie ;]
<Wizard> Do tego zajmuje jakieś 80MB.
<ftpd> No, windows 95 jeszcze kilka lat temu też był wporzo na desktop.
<Wizard> Dobra, będę później :)
<ftpd> Tylko obsługę usb i .msi dodawało się i jechane.
<spoofy> widziałem ostatnio filmik jak gościu instalnął 3.11 i upgradował do win7 po koleji... efekt ? Reversi z 3.11 na win7..
<Wizard> To było od Win 1.
<ntat> :]
<CookieM> oczywiście a rebours: "He needs to defenestrate it (which means, either throw Windows out of the computer or throw the computer out of the window)."
<ntat> W sumie Win 95 mogliby już udostępnić za free:)
<ntat> Do celów edukacyjnych:D
<spoofy> ntat: do celów edukacyjnych to masz w podstawówkach na starych pc :P
<ntat> Jak to swego czasu zrobiono z GTA1 i 2
<CookieM> to była opinia stallmana nt. "dual boota"
<Diabelko> CookieM: Stallman to stary szaleniec, który zarabia na życie mówiąc
<jacekowski> ntat: ale po co
<jacekowski> ntat: tam nie ma nic do nauczenia sie z niego
<jacekowski> ntat: a kernel XP i nowszych jest dostepny
<jacekowski> ntat: ba, w zasadzie zrodla calego systemu
<Diabelko> fajniejszym pomysłem jest uczenie się z darwina
<CookieM> coś jak tomaszewski?
<Diabelko> CookieM: Stallman nie jest z PiS-u :P
<Diabelko> jedyna różnica
<ntat> jacekowski, to w sumie dlaczego nie udostępnią? To tak, jak dać drugie życie temu systemowi:D
<jacekowski> Wizard: kde3 tez jest dosyc male jeszcze
<jacekowski> ntat: jest dostepny jako shared source
<Diabelko> CookieM: jego ideologie są bardzo piękne, a potem przychodzi realne zderzenie ze ścianą prawdy
<CookieM> wiem, że używa jakigoś chińskiego laptopa, w którym nawet bios jest free &open
<Diabelko> bo to stary szaleniec :P
<jacekowski> programisci tez musza jesc i pic
<jacekowski> a open source jest bardzo trudnym modelem biznesowym
<CookieM> idea open source też mu się nie podobała początkowo, spierał się bardzo z linusem
<Wizard> jacekowski, Jeśli się ma dobry pomysł, to niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> open source w zaden sposob nie powstrzyma konkurencji przed ukradnieciem twojego programu i robieniem tego co ty robisz znacznie tanej
<CookieM> stallmanowi chodzi o to, żeby technologia nie ograniczała wolności i prywatności, dlatego ostatnio krytykuje "chmury"
<gjm> oj, Damn3d
<Wizard> Zaczyna się.
<gjm> dobra, nie ma co czekać
<uh> i po komunii
<uh> ale upał
<Wizard> uh, Miałeś komunię?
<uh> Wizard: ja nie, chrześniak
<Wizard> Mój też jakoś będzie miał.
<Wizard> Ale hmm.
<Wizard> Nie wiem kiedy, bo nie wiem ile ma lat.
<uh> Wizard: zimno było cały tydzień, a dzisiaj musiało dojebać upałem
<gjm> uh: słownictwo
<Wizard> Nie klnij :(
<uh> sorki
<gjm> spoczi
<uh> hahaha a co jest najlepsze...
<uh> zrzuciliśmy się dodatkowo na komputer...
<uh> i się okazuje że karta grafiki nie działa
<uh> :D
<uh> jutro reklamacja
 * Wizard dostał na komunię klocki lego.
<Wizard> Bardzo lubiłem klocki lego.
<uh> Wizard: ja encyklopedię i zegarek
<Wizard> Jaaa. Zegarek.
<Wizard> Ja do tej pory nie mam zegarka.
 * gjm nie miał komunii
<gjm> <:
<Wizard> Znaczy raz mi mama kupiła taki ładny, z bransoletką i niebieską tarczą.
<CookieM> z "yankee doodle"
<Wizard> gjm, Ty kociewiaro!
<gjm> alleluja
<Wizard> Jezu, dlaczego deby otwierają się w 'Centrum oprogramowania'?
<Wizard> Gdebi było złe?!
<uh> gjm: nie ma komuni... wiedz że coś się dzieje.
<Wizard> uh, On ma pewnie pentagramy na portkach :D
<gjm> nie, jestem areligijny
<gjm> tak, tam jest 'a'
<uh> Tylko Bóg może nas sądzić - Ateista. :P
<Wizard> Mówiłem, że ma pentagramy?
<Wizard> Jeszcze do kościoła nie chodzi.
<Wizard> Na mszę nie daje!
<gjm> sam na alkohol nie mam, a na mszę będę dawał
<gjm> świetny pomysł
<Wizard> ;]
<uh> gjm: informatycy słabo zarabiają - idź do budowlanki tak jak ja :D
<Wizard> LOL.
<gjm> taki ze mnie informatyk jak z koziej d*py trąbka
<uh> Wizard: taka prawda
<Wizard> To już nie konfigurujesz FreeBSDów?
<uh> nigdy ich nie konfigurowałem
<uh> ja linuxowiec słaby...
<uh> i taki w kit programista
<uh> a pracuję w budowlance
<Diabelko> Wizard: to właśnie kolejny powód w sumie dlaczego przestałem korzystać z Ubuntu
<Diabelko> za to z systemów gotowych podoba mi się Sabayon
<uh> pierwsze słyszę
<Wizard> Ja też :D
<Diabelko> :o
<Diabelko> Wizard: w sumie to jest chyba najpopularniejszy Linux z takich typowych desktopów jak Ubuntu i OpenSuSE
<Diabelko> w sensie, zaraz po nich
<uh> Diabelko: znaczy się gentoo
<Diabelko> no, to nie jest takie typowe Gentoo, bo to jest Gentoo zrobione dla maksymalnie wygodnych
<Diabelko> własny system repozytorium paczkowych
<Diabelko> żadnych apt-getów i takich
<Diabelko> żadnych rpmów i debów
<uh> gentoo to syf moim skromnym zdaniem. nie lubię nie chceę i nie chcę tłumaczyć dlaczego
<Diabelko> może po prostu nie umiesz z tego korzystać?
<uh> a co tu umieć
<uh> problem w tym że to jest serverowy system
<uh> a żeby coś tam działało normalnie to trzeba się namęczyć nie wiadomoile
<uh> po co?
<uh> slack, debian to robi znacznie szybciej
<uh> nie licząc już bsd
<Diabelko> hm, po swoich dwóch latach na Gentoo jakoś w to wątpię
<lisu> Re
<Wizard> uh: Idźcie omawiać inne uniksy na stosowne kanały.
<uh> gentoo to nie unix :P
<Diabelko> Wizard: z tym swoim ein folk ein reich ubuntowym trochę przesadzasz
<Wizard> Nie, nie przesadzam.
<Wizard> Tak to wygląda na innych kanałach Ubuntu.
<Wizard> My nie mamy #offtopic, więc do pewnego stopnia jest to tolerowane.
<Wizard> Coś ci się może nie podoba?
<uh> Wizard: zły dzień? wiem gorąco.
<uh> :)
<Diabelko> rofl
<uh> Ktoś kojaży jak zrobić na pasku przyciś aby po kliknięci pokazał się pulpit?
<CookieM> mark zarzekał się, że nie przewiduje żadnego tweak tool do unity, ale masz tam przypięte 'obszary robocze'; to prawie jak 'pokaż pulpit'
<uh> wolałbym kliknąć i działać na tym jednym
<uh> w sumie nie używam innych
<CookieM> zawsze można przełączyć się na 'unholy mess'
 * KiFka hi
<gjm> ho
<KiFka> :)
<Spaulding> udostepni ktos mi subdomenke na NS'a? jak fajna nazwa to piwko poleci ;]
<qermit> mam takie pytanko, gdyby ktoś zaoferował wam serwer na ARM kupili byście go?
<Spaulding> qermit: siema, jaki serwer? :>
<qermit> ARM, Cortex-A8
<Spaulding> ale dedyk czy do domu
<Spaulding> ;p
<qermit> dedyk, dome
<qermit> dom
<qermit> cokolwiek
<Spaulding> jak tanio to bierz
<Spaulding> znikome zuzycie pradu, akurat pod NAS ;)
<Spaulding> sam mialem brac raspberry pi
<Spaulding> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<qermit> ta wiem
<Spaulding> qermit: masz jakies domeny? to wez mi napisz na JID'a
<qermit> jakieś mam :)
<Spaulding> to wez skrobnij liste ;p
<uh> nom
<panx> wuuu w ubu 12.04 niema paczki ipmasq :(
<psesq> hejo o/
<panx> o/
<Wizard> cześć panx, psesq
<panx> Wizard, hej! , dzięki :)
<Wizard> panx: Za co?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> Diabelko: co tam?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: korzystaj z normalnej wersji łubudubuntu czy netbookowej na netbucu?
<kklimonda> Diabelko: nie ma netbookowej wersji od jakiegoś czasu
<Diabelko> o :D
<Diabelko> faktycznie
<Wizard> Ręce opadajo.
<Diabelko> ojtam, ojtam
<Wizard> ;]
<panx> Wizard, nie do ciebie te dzięki , po prostu nie przełączyłem okienka :P
<Diabelko> doszedłem do wniosku, że osobna partycja na boot w windowsach jest po to, żeby na laptopach nie mieć dwóch systemów operacyjnych
<Diabelko> ootb wyrzucają dla usera 4 partycje i jak user raz usiądzie i pozapisuje, to potem ma niechęć do przenoszenia, formatowania i zmieniania układu
<DaZ> cztery? :o
<Diabelko> DaZ: no tak, przecież teraz producenci laptopów dają 2 partycje: jedna na windowsa, druga na dane
<Diabelko> a jeszcze recovery i boot, co daje równiutkie 4
<DaZ> no tak, ja malo laptopowy
<Diabelko> pomijając fakt, że optimus to też na linuksie porażka...
<julek> cześć
<dweller> Diabelko: nołp
<dweller> jego tam po prostu nie ma
<Diabelko> dweller: jest, jest
<Diabelko> tylko pominęli istotny fakt o wyłączeniu drugiej karty graficznej
<bastetmilo> cześć
<gjm> sześć
<Diabelko> osiem
<blessjah> `seen jacekowski
<Przekliniak> blessjah: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 hours, 3 minutes, and 46 seconds ago: <jacekowski> open source w zaden sposob nie powstrzyma konkurencji przed ukradnieciem twojego programu i robieniem tego co ty robisz znacznie tanej
<Guest61072> :|
<Guest61072> ktoś zarzuci logiem z partami i wiogóle?
<uh> film thor był tylko jeden?
<bastetmilo> tak
<uh> lipa
<bastetmilo> ale teraz Thor jest w Avengersach
<uh> ale słaby film
<bastetmilo> Thor czy Avengers?
<uh> avengers
<bastetmilo> tss
<bastetmilo> nic nie mów
<bastetmilo> Bo ja strasznie nie mogę się doczekać na ten film.
<uh> już jest w kinach
<bastetmilo> Nie chodzę na czyde do kin
<bastetmilo> i staram sie unikac chodzenia na oblegane seanse
<uh> bastetmilo: nie jest oblegany :D
<bastetmilo> ale jest tylko w czyde
<uh> czyde?
<bastetmilo> 3D
<uh> nie jest i cyfriwy
<bastetmilo> raczj pójdę najpierw na Dark Shadows
<Diabelko> Iron Sky wyjebane
<Diabelko> tfu, nie tu
<Diabelko> :D
<bastetmilo> uh: u mnie w kinie jest tylko 3d
<uh> o muszę ściągnąć
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: nie masz jakiegoś gorszego kina, które nie ma technologii 3D?
<Diabelko> w Warszawie się parę takich uchowało
<Diabelko> więc siłą rzeczy tam nie wpychają 3D
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: nie orientuje się jeszcze w kinach we Wrocławiu... zresztą samej nie chce mi się chodzić. Siłą rzeczy zostaje mi helios w Legnicy
<Diabelko> heliosy chyba nawet nie wpadły że 3D jest
<Diabelko> przynajmniej nie ten w Warszawie
<Diabelko> a nie, mają już
<Diabelko> aż dziwne
<bastetmilo> cóż. Dobranoc wszystkim. Miłej nocy.
<uh> cz
<wqq> filmy 3D w technologii master image nie są takie złe
<wqq> jeśli chodzi o jakość i komfort oglądania
<wqq> bo dolby to tragedia
<Diabelko> wqq: co nie zmienia faktu, że nikt nie wpadł, żeby swój film nakręcić nieco jaśniej
<Diabelko> bo nic na nich nie widać ootb + ciemne okulary
<wqq> Diabelko: na filmach, które korzystają z master image jest jasno, bo okulary są jasne
<Diabelko> wqq: i to jest w Polsce?
<wqq> Diabelko: tak. Kina z okularami, które zabierasz do domu, to w większości te z master image
<wqq> w cineam city mają
<wqq> cinema*
<Diabelko> no to siema, bo w Cinema City też jest ciemno w...
<wqq> zwracałeś okulary po seansie, czy dostałeś takie, które możesz przynieść na następny seans?
<qooop> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<qooop> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź
<Diabelko> wqq: mogłem zabrać
<Diabelko> ale chyba nie zabrałem, bo nie lubię Cinema City i pomyślałem sobie, że więcej nie przyjdę
<wqq> to dziwne, może coś popsuli :D
<wqq> u mnie w CC ogląda się spoko, ale to także zależy od sali, na której się siedzi
<tajwanuser> cze
<julek> a ja do kina nie chadzam
<julek> nie ma dobrych filmów
<uh> julek: fakt
<uh> czekam na transformersów
<uh> i world of warcraft
<julek> uh: mi sie tych transformersow nawet z torrentow nie chcialoby sciagac
<julek> a zeby jeszcze placic za to...
<uh> julek: mi się podoba
<uh> i marvela większość
<qermit> julek: oglądałeś Iron Sky?
<julek> nie
<uh> jakiś film dobry sc-fi ktoś zna?
<julek> blade runner
<uh> z nowszych :P
<julek> moon
<uh> widziałęm
<ftpd> A widziałeś In Time?
<ftpd> Zadziwiająco dobre, jak na film dla mas z Timberlejkiem.
<ftpd> Mr. Nobody BARDZO odradzam.
<ftpd> In Time, Priest - są w porządku.
<uh> ftpd: widziałem, fajny pomysł, gra głównego aktora taka sobie, nie nadaje się do tych filmów
<ftpd> No to ja nie wiem. Iron Sky?
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ja sobie przypominam właśnie Star Trek: Enterprise.
<ftpd> Kończę za chwilę 3. sezon.
<wqq> z nowszych to teraz battleship w kinach
<wqq> oraz avengers
<uh> widziałem
<ftpd> Ja obu nie.
<wqq> Hell - postapokaliptyczny, jak kto lubi
<ftpd> Na oba średnio chcę iść do kina, na torrentach jeszcze nie ma.
<ftpd> W sensownej jakości.
<ftpd> uh: Firefly + Serenity?
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Albo 'Kowboje i obcy', odmóżdzająca głupotka do kotleta/browara.
<wqq> i Trzynastka w nim występuje :>
<Diabelko> jak już tutaj mówiłem
<Diabelko> Iron Sky genialne
<ftpd> No ba. Rok czekałem na ten film.
<uh> Diabelko: ale nie ma łądnej wersji jeszcze.
<Diabelko> Avengers w sumie też dobre, tylko strasznie płytkie
<Diabelko> rozdrażniło mnie jedno cholernie wielkie niedociągnięcie
<uh> Diabelko: a mi wogóle nie weszło. najgorsza produkcja marvela
<wqq> tak jak każdy film oparty o komiks MArvela
<uh> Diabelko: ale będą następne części
<wqq> jedyny dobry imo - spider-man
<uh> hulk
<Diabelko> w pewnym momencie hulk się rzuca na black widow i nie da rady go powstrzymać, a po paru scenach nagle doskonale rozumie angielski i słucha poleceń kapitana ameryki
<Diabelko> wtf happened?
<uh> hulk najsilniejsza postać w komiksach
<wqq> e tam, przynajmniej był zabawny
<uh> http://www.filmweb.pl/film/Avgust.+Vosmogo-2012-644851 obczajcie trailer :D
<uh> ale napisów jeszcze nie mam
<Diabelko> to ruski film
<Diabelko> musi być tandetny
<uh> mają być wybuchy
<uh> :D
<uh> biedni rosjanie bronią się przed czeczeńskim złym transformersem
<ftpd> A widzieliscie Sucker Punch?
<ftpd> byly cycki, byly wybuchy
<ftpd> I... nic więcej.
<uh> ftpd: widziałęm niezłe
<ftpd> A daj spokój.
<ftpd> Żałosne i płytkie.
<ftpd> Jak kowboje-i-obcy poziom.
<ftpd> Do kotleta film.
<uh> ftpd: bo do tego filmu musisz coś zarzyć
<uh> zaŻyć
<uh> big bang theory sobie włączę zaraz :P
<uh> http://www.playtube.pl/24949-transformers-2007-lektor-pl.html
<uh> leci
<Diabelko> sucker punch było straszne
<ftpd> A kiedy będzie nowy Batman?
<ftpd> Szalenie lubię te Nolanowe Batmany.
<wqq> w lipcu
<BlessJah_> Guest61072: won
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-13
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> I czołem.
<DeXTeD> Witam
<gjm> I o zdrowie pytam.
<Wizard> Cześć, chłopaki.
<wojtas_> czesc Wizard 
<Wizard> ALeż tu bida :D
<m477> no
<buharin> Wizard, jestes?
<gjm> Nie ma go.
<Wizard> Jestem, co tam?
<buharin> Wizard, mam taki blad przy klikaniu lewym guzikiem myszki na component i cos podejrzewam nie tak z listenerami
<buharin> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
<Wizard> Wlep gdzieś cały stack trace.
<buharin> Wizard, opisałem troche co nieco tam: http://ideone.com/zQpg4T
<Wizard> mxVertexHandler.java:106
<Wizard> Tam jest pole, które jest nullem ;P
<buharin> Wizard, to ja wiem ale czemu
<Wizard> http://remekdabrowski.blox.pl/resource/LOL.jpg
<Wizard> buharin: Tam jest jakieś com.cośtam, skąd mam wiedzieć jak ten lib działa? :>
<Wizard> Czegoś nei ustawiłeś.
<Wizard> Musisz przeczytać API i zobaczyć jak to poprawnie poustawiać.
<buharin> Wizard, dobrze ze nie widzisz calego kodu mozna sie przestraszyc
<buharin> :P
<Wizard> No właśnie się przestraszam.
<Wizard> Obstawiam, że inicjalizacja tego chłamu to jest pół dnia klikania głupich konstruktorów z 20 Stringami w argumentach.
<Wizard> Tak się pisze, tak się pisze pro-gra-my!
<buharin> Wizard, nie wiesz co to dzialalo wczesniej na framie
<buharin> jak zmienilismy jpanel to cos przestalo
<nF> Hej, czy ktoś z Was mógłby pomóc mi z naprawieniem kubuntu po apdejcie do 13.04? Siedzę nad tym od wczoraj i nie mogę ogarnąć problemu
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> nF: szybciej bedzie przeinstalowac
<jacekowski> i to mowie serio
<jacekowski> naprawisz jedno, znajdziesz 5 innych rzeczy ktore sie popsuly
<nF> Konkretnie nie mogę się zalogować na swojego usera w lightdm, inne motywy działają, działa też profil dla nowego użytkownika
<jacekn> albo wywalic ~/.kde/ i sie zalogowac jeszcze raz, zalezy jaki to problem
<Wizard> Pieprzycie.
<Wizard> Jeszcze nie napisał jaki ma konkretnie problem, a wy już, żę się nie da.
<nF> rutyna :-)
<Wizard> Co się popsuło?
<nF> konkretnie - nie działa logowanie dla mojego usr w lightdm, konsola wypluwa xinit:connection to X server lost
<nF> Wizard, jak wspomniałem, udało mi się dodać nowego usera i wszystko działa, gdm też włącza się bez problemu
<Wizard> To gdm, lightdm czy co w końcu? :>
<Wizard> I na czym polega "nie mogę się zalogować"?
<nF> Wizard, lightdm nie działa, gdm działa
<nF> Wizard, kiedy loguję się z konsoli, zatrzymuje się na xinit" connection to x server lost
<Wizard> Hmm.. Ale Kubuntu domyślnie ma kdm..
<nF> Wizard, o ile się orientuję, to w nowych wersjach jest to lightdm
<jacekn> nF: sproboj zmienic nazwe ~/.kde i sie zalogowac. Jak zadziala to musisz po kolei knofiguracje przenosic az znajdziesz co jest nie tak
<nF> Wizard, nie jestem pewien, od której wersji, ale to nieistotne
<nF> jacekn, ok, już sprawdzam
<nF> jacekn, po zmianie nazwy katalogu cały czas dostaję błąd "xinit: connection to X server lost" i lightdm nie wstaje
<Wizard> No mniejsza, w terminalu możesz się zalogować?
<nF> Wizard, tak
<Drathir> bry...
<wojtas_> dobry
<Drathir> Jakies pomysly jak najlepiej polaczyc cos takiego w jedna calosc? pc przeznaczony na router do niego podlaczone wifi pod usb laczace sie z netem dajmy na to wlan0, tel po usb tez z dostepem do neta dajmy na to nazwijmy usb0 wszystko ma byc dostepne przez sieciowke eth0, z mozliwoscia rozbudowy oczywiscie np wlan1+usb1...
<Drathir> najlepszy w teorii bonding mam wrazenie, ze bylby, bo znow teoretycznie jest mozliwosc sumowania predkosci wszystkich interface w jedna wieksza, ale czy w praktyce to wypali nie mam zielonego pojecia...
<jacekn> Drathir: beda problemy z routingiem, musisz raczej zdefiniowac jaki ruch bedzie gdzie szedl
<Drathir> w sumie w takiej konfiguracji o ile to by w ogole dzialalo to w teorii wysyl chyba najlepiej byloby puszczac przez usb czyli po polaczeniu gsm, ale watpie, ze bylby w takiej sytuacji mozliwy odbieranie po wlan... 
<Drathir> nie wiem mozliwe, ze prostsze byloby cos takiego, ze rozne ap-ki i wszystko pod wejscia eth na kompie, ale to juz troszke inaczej musialoby wygladac i drozsze rozwiazanie...
<prs> jak przełączyć ubuntu z nvidii na noveau?
<jacekn> ale tez beda problemy z natem i firewalami
<Drathir> ale w teorii to powinno jskos dzialac, bo  w serwerowniach tez jakos musza sumowac i robic te failovery czy jak im tam...
<Drathir> zobaczymy pobawie sie troche z tym poczytam, a mysle, ze sie znajdzie sporo odnosnie i sprobuje cos podzialac...
<jacekn> Drathir: tak ale w serwerowniach maja inne lacza i uzywaja BGP
<Dreadlish> wow.
<Dreadlish> no raczej tam adslem nie jadą
<jacekn> no i wifi tez odpada raczej
<Dreadlish> tylko fc i 1(0)gbe
<Dreadlish> ;d
<jacekn> fc? to wewnetrznie raczej?
<Dreadlish> podpięcie do świata też czymś muszą mieć.
<Drathir> ech czyli jednak z typem lacza eth, wlan, usb moga byc problemy to moze nie byc ciekawie :/
<Dreadlish> a jakoś nie sądzę, żeby ruch paredziesiąt gb pchali przez ether
<jacekn> Dreadlish: fc - Fibre Channel tak? to nie jest raczej uzywane prze ISP tylko wewnetrznie do SANow i takich rzeczy
<Dreadlish> jacekn: dobra, światełkiem i tak.
<Dreadlish> jacekn: racja, rąbnąłem się
<jacekn> Drathir: ok wybaczam
<jacekn> ale na pewno swiatlowod jest od ISP to wiadome
<Drathir> chociaz szkieletowe tez na swiatlowodach leca krajowo czy miedzy krajowo zapewne tez...
<Drathir> jakos troche czasu temu bylo glosno ze tpsa testuje swoje stare sieci w nowej technologi co pozwoli chyba 2 krotnie zwiekszyc przepustowosc o ile doobrze pamietam...
<Dreadlish> próbują pchać po starych kablach vdsl.
<Dreadlish> gdzie, żeby to działało jakoś umnie >500m od centrali, to trzebaby zmienić kable.
<jacekn> no niestety DNS ma ograniczenia, dlatego w wielu wiekszych miastach na zachodzie swiatlowody klada i mozna miec 100 czy 200 Mbit/s (albo 1Gb od google chyba w stanach)
<Dreadlish> dns?
<jacekn> s/dns/dsl/
<Dreadlish> no...
<Dreadlish> ale polska to polska
<Dreadlish> tu albo docsis albo adsl ;D
<Dreadlish> z czego docsis i tak nie wszędzie
<Drathir> ciekawe czy tpsa zmienila jak niby oferowali dsl, ale to na zwyklej lini miedzianej  i predkosc nie byla x/x tylko x/y... jedyna roznica pula stalych ip chyba 5 oraz wyzej w kolejce sie jest... :/
<Drathir> a takie 10/10 lub max 25/25 w zupelnosci by sie na serwerek nadalo maly...
<jacekn> heh taniej kupic dedykowany gdzies czesto i masz lacze 100Mbit z niskimi opoznieniami
<jacekowski> jacekn: jakie swiatlowody?
<jacekowski> jacekn: za przeproszeniem co ty pier******
<jacekowski> jacekn: o ile nie mieszkasz blisko centrum duzego miasta to sie ciesz jak 2Mbit bedziesz mial
<jacekowski> jacekn: i bedziesz placil tyle samo co ktos w centrum miasta za 80
<jacekn> jacekowski: mowilem o zachodzie i o duzych miastach np tutaj: https://fiber.google.com/about/
<jacekowski> Drathir: serwerownie to wlasnie ethernet jest, tylko ze po swiatlowodzie
<jacekowski> jacekn: w polsce w duzych miastach tez takie cos dostaniesz
<jacekowski> w UK, ja mam prawie w centrum 80/20 za £8 
<jacekowski> ale ktos 2km ode mnie, kawalek dalej od centrum, ma za £20, 1Mbit
<jacekn> jacekowski: no to o co chodzi z "co ty pier******"?
<gjm> ziew
<jacekowski> to ze tu nie ze na zachodzie jest lepiej
<jacekowski> tylko wszedzie masz biznes
<jacekowski> i kazdy operator najpierw ciagnie swiatlowod w miejscach gdzie mniejszym kosztem bedzie mial wiecej placacych uzytkownikow
<Drathir> jacekn: w sumie taniej moze, ale nie stoi sobie obok wyrka... :p
<jacekowski> we francji podobnie, 100/100 za grosze w centrum paryza, ale gdzies dalej i nawet 5 nie dostaniesz
<jacekn> jacekowski: no i to powiedzialem, klada znaczy ze to jest w toku jeszcze ale sie polepsza
<jacekowski> w PL tez dostaniesz 100 mbit od upc
<jacekowski> czy tam neostrade fiber od tpsa
<jacekowski> jacekn: http://goo.gl/maps/Er36r
<jacekowski> tutaj masz taka budke 
<jacekn> jacekowski: zaimponowalo mi to. Droga gruntowa a internet porzady juz jest
<jacekowski> jacekn: http://goo.gl/maps/JP3ff
<jacekowski> druga budka
<jacekowski> 650m z jednej budki do drugiej (droga)
<jacekowski> i ta budka stoi tam juz od 10 lat
<jacekowski> ponad
<jacekowski> a ta gruntowa droga to kiedys byl asfalt
<jacekowski> ale dziur sie zrobilo tyle ze z asfaltu niewiele zostalo
<Drathir> kiedys slyszalem ze potrafia te vdsl robic w tpsa zamiast swiatlowodu to puszczaja dwie linie miedziane, ale czy to prawda to nie mam pojecia...
<jacekn> jacekowski: no spoko, zmienam zdanie na temat tpsa
<Drathir> ciekawe ile od centrali bez wzmacniacza daloby rade pod dom w tepsie swiatlowod podciagnac... ale od tej wiekszej szafy, nie tych malych na pol metra z ziemi wystajacych...
<jacekowski> vdsl ma bardzo maly zasieg
<jacekowski> po kilometrze ma taka sama predkosc jak adsl zwykly
<jacekowski> adsl2*
<jacekowski> a swiatlowod do samego domu to sa koszty znacznie wieksze
<Drathir> z pol kilometra powinien miec zapewne pretkosc eth 1Gb/s ?
<Drathir> predkosc*
<Drathir> lol
<jacekowski> vdsl to 100mbit
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> Siema, nóby.
<Drathir> tak zajrzalem i widze, ze FDDI ma ciekawa specyfikacje jesli nic sie nie zmienilo...
<Drathir> Wizard: witam...
<Quintasan> \o
<Wizard> Quintasan: Cześć.
<Wizard> Można na pm?
<Drathir> Quintasan: o/
<Quintasan> Wizard: Tak
<Quintasan> Ale tymi netsplitami sypie
<Quintasan> Wizard: Zawsze można, najwyżej nie odpiszę :P
<Drathir> znow ddosuja zapewne :/
<Wizard> Tak? A co im Freenode zawiniło?
<BlessJah> przy ddosach zazwyczaj notice daja
<gjm> Było, przedwczoraj.
<BlessJah> widać byłem akurat wśród wsplitniętych
<Dreadlish> niven jest wypięty z świata w ogóle
<Drathir> teraz tez do topicu info dodaja chyba na #freenode
<Quintasan> Lubię DDoS'y
<Quintasan> szczególnie jak atakujący staje się ofiarą potem
<Dreadlish> Drathir: nope.
<Dreadlish> Drathir: jest standardowy topic ;d
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ddos? atakujący?
<BlessJah> botnet, ofiarą jest zarówno ofiara jak i wlasciciele uzywanych do ataku maszyn
<Drathir> Quintasan: ta jakby publicznie adres dali to zaraz serwer by sie wylaczyl...
<Dreadlish> ech bidżej.
<Drathir> btw spora wartosc ICMP na serwwerze to cos zlego?
<buharin> o co chodzi
<buharin> jesli jest guzik w sklepie ubuntu kup
<buharin> ale nie ma ceny
<dweller> rejestrujesz sie i instalujesz
<buharin> a place?
<dweller> dunno, ze steamem tak zrobili
<dweller> to takie sztuczne przymuszanie imo
<dweller> bo steama można ze strony valve zassać
<buharin> hm
<buharin> patrz na to gir1.2-launchpad-integration-3.
<buharin> brakuje mi tego pakietu
<buharin> i nie da sie zainstalowac
<dweller> nie wiem jak to działa
<buharin> ale to ubuntu zachlanne
<buharin> sie zrobilo
<dweller> czy ja wiem
<dweller> gdybym inwestował własne pieniądze to też chciałbym żeby się w dłuższym czasie zwróciło
<buharin> wiesz co ale pisza niektorzy app pod ubuntu i ja np. nie mam srodowiska unity
<buharin> to mi teraz sypie bledami
<buharin> dweller, jak zaczne zarabiac to podotuje swoje ulubione aplikacje :P
<dweller> widzisz, ubuntu to unity w tej chwili
<kklimonda1> gir1.2-launchpad-integration-3 nie jest płatne
<buharin> kklimonda1, wiem ale nie ma go w repo
<buharin> :D
<dweller> każde inne środowisko jest otwarcie niewspierane
<kklimonda1> buharin: no nie ma, xmms też nie ma
<buharin> chcialbym pracowac dla ubuntu :D
<buharin> w sumie
<kklimonda1> dla Canonical*
<buharin> no wiadomo :D
<buharin> ale i tak czulbym powolanie w tym
<buharin> kklimonda1, no udalo sie mi wgrac ;P
<buharin> jest cos takiego jak integracja javy ze srodowiskiem graficznym?
<buharin> zeby aplikacja byla na tym pasku u dolu
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-14
<shpaq> mornin'
<wojtas_> bry
<qermit> działa wam logowanie na allegro?
<Wizard> Nie mamy tam konta :)
<DeXTeD> Niestety działa :P
<Wizard> mateusz: Fajne IP :>
<GoowW> witam, jest możliwy z Waszej strony mały support odnośnie debiana?
<gjm> eee…
<Wizard> Szanowni Państwo.
<gjm> Hm?
<kikokos> hej
<mateusz> Wizard: ;)
<Drathir> bry...
<buharin> hej
<buharin> potrzebuje pomocy : /
<buharin> jest ktos?
<jacekn> buharin: zobacz topic
<buharin> wczoraj do cinnamona na ubuntu dodałem wtyczke zegar binarny i jakas inna by alt+tab sie przelaczal i dzisiaj odpalam kompa a tam wyswietla sie taki szary telewizor i mryga, a do konsoli ctrl+alt+f1 nie da rady sie dostac
<buharin> nawet ekran logowania sie nie opala chociaz za 1 razem sie odpalil
<gjm> >szary telewizor
<gjm> hmm…
<buharin> no mało to śmieszne jest, bo akurat musze cos zrobic
<buharin> jak sie do konsoli dostac?
<gjm> Nie możesz w ogóle?
<buharin> no nie moge
<gjm> To odpal runlevel 3, albo Ubuntu Recovery.
<buharin> jak to zrobic?:D
<gjm> http://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/2012/howto-change-runlevel-on-grub2/
<buharin> dzieki
<Quintasan> witam
<gjm> i o zdrowie pytam
<DaZ> eh ten grup dwa
<DaZ> czemu nie syslinuks >:
<Quintasan> Well, bo nie?
<gjm> Mówisz jak deweloperzy GNOME!
<buharin> niby to zrobilem 
<buharin> wlazlem do konsoli
<buharin> i chcialem przeinstalowac cinnamona a ten mi wyswietla ze jest lock na dpkg
<buharin> zawsze jak cos to usuwalem
<buharin> i tyle a tym razem z roota nie moge
<buharin> tylko do odczytu
<marahin> DaZ, ++
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> <gjm> Mówisz jak deweloperzy GNOME!
<Wizard> Bez nich nie byłoby linuksa.
<Wizard> :>
<Quintasan> A teraz GNOME 3
 * Quintasan hides
<Wizard> No Gnome3 ciągle jest podstawą Ubuntu, było nie było.
<Wizard> :P
<gjm> Tak, bez devów Gnome i Ubuntu nie byłoby nic.
<mayesto> witam wszystkich
<gjm> Szalom.
<mayesto> szukam speca od routingu :)
<gjm> Na mnie nie patrz.
<mayesto> :D
<jacekowski> zadaj pytanie lepiej
<mayesto> robię z kompa router z dhcp, adres otrzymuje poprawny, z puli, ale nie mam internetu
<Wizard> Zapomniałeś NATa? :>
<mayesto> regułu w iptables mam powłączane
<mayesto> forwarding też
<Wizard> ping 8.8.8.8? :>
<mayesto> nie działa
<mayesto> zasięg pingu kończy sie na interfejsie od wana
<mayesto> to co już jest obok nie izdie
<buharin> no w koncu
<buharin> co to za system ze dziala w jakis magiczny sposob
<buharin> zabilem procesy ktore korzystaja z /dpkg/lock
<buharin> i sie uruchomil
<buharin> ale ja jestem glupi korzystalem przez kilka miesiecy z ghomeshell aktualizowalem cinammona i myslalem ze korzystam z cinnamona
<buharin> lol
<Wizard> Powiedział, żę jest głupi i sobie poszedł. Pewnie odrobić pokutę :>
<Drathir> a to gnome3 pozmienialo sie jakos?
<Wizard> Drathir: Nie widziałem 3.8, 3.6 było wporzo.
<buharin> jak wywalic gnoma z ubuntu?
<buharin> ahh cos nowe jadro mi nawala z grafika
<gjm> Przeszczep się nie udał?
<buharin> nom
<buharin> gjm, siedze poki co na starym
<buharin> gjm, tak dziwnie bo to nagle sie stalo nic wczoraj nie grzebalem
<buharin> gjm, chyba ze jakies aktualizacje byly dziwne ; d
<buharin> gjm, ta wersja mi nawala 3.8.0.19.35  
<buharin> mozna jakos szybko przekompilowac to jajko?
<Drathir> buharin: byly kiedys dostepne repozytoria w ubu z innymi wersjami...
<Drathir> Wizard: mnie tylko troche irytuja te przelaczniki 0/1 dalibu staly przycisk zielony on/1 czerwony off/0 bo te jakies takie wielkie...
<Drathir> jako jeden zmieniajacy kolor najlepiej i nie taki wielki...
<buharin> Drathir, moze poczekam na nowa aktualizacje samo się naprawi
<jacekowski> a ja dzisiaj awaryjnie wymienialem jadro na 3.9.2
<jacekowski> Linux jacekowski.org 3.9.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Tue May 14 10:30:54 CEST 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jacekowski> z powodu bugow ktorych nie nazwe
<Drathir> buharin: jak masz mozliwosc to tickety pozostawiaj zawsze wczesniej moze zareaguja...
<Drathir> jacekowski: a to z jakiegos unstable kanalu korzystasz?
<Drathir> w sensie repozytorium...
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: ping
<jacekowski> Drathir: kernel sam sobie smaze
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo mam z wylaczonymi modulami, i dla jednego konkretnego sprzetu i z grsec
<Drathir> jacekowski: a tak z ciekawosci ile po skompilowaniu Ci zajmuje?
<jacekowski> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root     5489312 May 14 10:38 vmlinuz-3.9.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64
<Drathir> ladnie...
<jacekowski> kiedys moje kernele w czasach ~2.6.20 mialy po 2MB + modul do nvidii
<Drathir> jacekowski: to niewiele wiecej jak powerkernel do n900 hrhr
<Dreadlish> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5,0M lis 17 10:33 /boot/vmlinuz-3.6.6-dreadlish
<przemek_> hej panowie wiecie jak zrobic pause podczas
<przemek_> # /usr/StorMan/arcconf getconfig 1
<przemek_> odczytu raid controllera w freebsd?
<Drathir> a jajka sa z automatu wykrywane w grubie jakos?
<Drathir> czy recznie trzeba wpisy robic? wiem, ze przy aktualizacji wpis z automatu jest tworzony, ale jesli sie samemu dodaje to tez wykrywa z automatu?
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> grub-mkconfig potrafi wykryć
<Dreadlish> ubuntowe rzeczy też
<Dreadlish> wystarczy głupie file, żeby stwierdzić, czy jajko, czy nie
<Dreadlish> a nawet nazwa pliku zaczynająca się od vmlinuz-
<Drathir> Dreadlish: a czyli nie trzeba zachowywac jakiegos specjalnego nazewnictwa a i tak wykryje?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: chyba tak
<Dreadlish> z naciskiem na chyba
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sigh?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ?
<jacekowski> siakis problem z dyskami
<jacekowski> nowy dziala ok
<jacekowski> ale stary cos jakos niewyrabia z jakiegos powodu
<Drathir> jak dobrze miec raida hrhr
<jacekowski> jest raid
<jacekowski> tylko ze przy zapisie idzie zapis na oba dyski, jak jeden nie wyrabia to masz problem
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale strach jest jak na jednym dysku ciagnie serwerek :/
<jacekowski> oba dzialaja tylko jeden cos jakby byl wolniejszy znacznie
<jacekowski> i to dziwnie, bo sekwencyjny odczyt jest ok
<jacekowski>  Timing buffered disk reads: 386 MB in  3.01 seconds = 128.32 MB/sec
<jacekowski>  Timing buffered disk reads: 526 MB in  3.00 seconds = 175.26 MB/sec
<jacekowski> wiec jest troche roznicy, ale wartosci sa akceptowalne
<Drathir> jacekowski: oby to nie byl znak o koncu zycia mechaniki :/
<Drathir> odpukac oczywiscie...
<Drathir> btw a zapis prostopadly a rownolegly moglby dawac roznice?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to zalezy tylko i wylacznie od gestosci zapisu i predkosci obrotowej
<jacekowski> w zasadzie, pojemnosci dysku i predkosci obrotowej
<jacekowski> dlatego 2TB bedzie 2x szybszy od 1TB przy takich samych obrotach
<Drathir> czyli w raidzie pojemnosc odpada co najwyzej predkosc co niestety znow moze swiadczyc o mechanice zuzytej...
<Drathir> jacekowski: o a to nie wiedzialem, a liczba talerzy ma tez znaczeniw?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> chyba ze dysk ma jakas dziwna implementacje i moze tylko czytac z jednego talerza na raz (o ile mi wiadomo, takich nie ma)
<jacekowski> no i wymienili dysk
<jacekowski> wiec mam dwa ladne nowe dyski
<BlessJah> jacekowski: znowu? 
<jacekowski> ta, bo sda tez cos sie dziwnie zachowywaalo
<BlessJah> btw, zniknął megabajt ramu
<BlessJah> :]
<jacekowski> to kernel pewnie
<jacekowski> bo tez jest nowy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie ma hotswapa?
<jacekowski> swap jest na wprost na dysu
<jacekowski> dysku
<jacekowski> bez raidu
<jacekowski> wiec wyjmiesz, i tak sie wywali
<BlessJah> w sensie dyski wymienialne na goraco
<BlessJah> chyba ze wlasnie na moje pytanie odpowiadasz
<jacekowski> no 
<jacekowski> niby mozna hotswapowac, ale wyjmiesz dysk, i sie beda dziwne rzeczy jak nagle pol swapu zniknie
<BlessJah> kk
<Drathir> BlessJah: jak zniknal? integra za grafike? :p
<jacekowski> kernel zjadl
<jacekowski> co ciekawe, bo nowy kernel jest mniejszy
<BlessJah> Drathir: jeden .bashrc na wiele maszyn mam (mialem), rozroznialem po free -m
<BlessJah> kolor prompta etc na tej podstawie byl
<Drathir> dobre, ja musze sie pobawic kiedys z .bashrc na nowym uzytkowniku, zebu jakos urozmaicic...
<dweller> chs przyjmniejsze
<dweller> csh*
<BlessJah> zsh podobno jeszcze
<BlessJah> jakas prezentacje widzialem
<BlessJah> w sumie to zsh ma jakies ficzery poza uzupelnieniem?
<dweller> wielopoziomowy prompt często pokazują
<dweller> mi składnia csh odpowiada
<dweller> chociaż w bash też w pewnym stopniu składnię z C obsługuje
<BlessJah> dweller: skladnia c, tzn?
<BlessJah> klamerki?
<dweller> fory i w ogóle
<dweller> tzn for na pewno działa
<dweller> a reszta nie wiem
<dweller> musze sobie tylko dopisać dopełnienia do pacmana dla tcsh i będzie fajnie
<BlessJah> for (int k = 0 ; k < 13 ; k++ )?
<dweller> moreless
<dweller> tak mniejwięcej for ((index=0; index < ${#EXECUTE[@]}; index++))
<BlessJah> kiedys probowalem na fbsd, ale chyba za duzo C dalem w tej skladni c
 * Wizard jedzie na domyślnej ubuntkowej konfiguracji basza.
<dweller> mnie ból złapał jak musiałem wywalić fbsd ;<
<dweller> ale nvidia nie wydała cuda toolkit
<dweller> mimo iż działa poprawnie i sterownik wspiera
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja sobie udziwnilem
<BlessJah> az na dwie linie :D
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: pong
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: mogę na priv?
<Quintasan> Hm? Spoko
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: ^
<Drathir> zsh tez uzywalem i daje rade nawet fajnie wyglada...
<qermit> zsh++
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Quintasan> zsh najlepsze
<Dreadlish> zsh <3
<Dreadlish> szkoda, że ne używam
<BlessJah> 1
<Dreadlish> -2
<Wizard> O, bastetmilo żyje.
<bastetmilo> o, Wizard.
<Wizard> Cześć :)
<bastetmilo> Hej :)
<Wizard> Powróciłem na łono jaskini troli.
<Wizard> I dostałem emalię o nowej-starej inicjatywie - ubuntu-lolco.
<dweller> Wizard: chyba smerfów
<bastetmilo> Wizard: każdy dostał oprócz mnie :(
<Wizard> Bo nie klikłaś na lanczpadzie.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-15
<shpaq> mornin'
<gjm> PiKej
<Quintasan> \o
<Wizard> Quintasan: Pisałeś coś do mnie od wczoraj?
<Wizard> Bo mi się znc wywalił :)
<Wizard> Ah, odpisałeś już.
<Wizard> Wybacz, nie umiem dziś czytać.
<DaZ> znc taka bieda
<Wizard> DaZ taka bogata.
<Wizard> DaZ: Co tam na Freenode słychać dziś?
<Wizard> Bo nudno w pracy.
<Belzebub> eh, muszę zostać po godzinach w pracy
<Belzebub> bo dell ma prawdopodobnie ram uwalony
<BlessJah> Wizard: chyba skonczyli ddos
<Drathir> bry...
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Kuźwa, dlaczego nawet Google Docs jest lepsze niż LibreOffice?
<Wizard> Dlaczego LibreOffice skupia się na jakiś pseudopotrzebnych funkcjach w Calcu, zamiast zwyczajnie mieć ładne szablony dokumentów?
<Wizard> :(
<qermit> Wizard: na skydrive jest jeszcze lepsze awet od google docs :E
<profesorleniuch> witam
<profesorleniuch> jest tu jakiś admin?
<profesorleniuch> pusto tu coś
<profesorleniuch> strzałka.
<dweller> on chyba oczekiwał odpowiedzi w ciągu 2 minut
<dweller> ale przecież to irc ;o
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> weź to takiemu wytłumacz
<dweller> nie ma nawet czasu
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<buharin> pracuje ktos w Comarchu stad?
<DaZ> korpo mocno
<DaZ> nie podejrzewałem takiej lewackiej szmaty jak ty o korpo <:
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-16
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> DaZ: Zachowuj się.
<DaZ> ale on jes, co robić
<DaZ> >:
<gjm> lol
<Wizard> No ale kurde, wyzywasz go od szmat.
<Wizard> Jak rozumiem, chwała Wielkiej RP i tak dalej, ale zachowaj umiar!
<Wizard> Nie ma jakichś innych określeń, mniej wulgarnych?
<gjm> ściereczka?
<Wizard> Ręce opadajo.
<kretu> rynce
<Wizard> Cześć, kretu.
<Wizard> Jak leci?
<DaZ> no właśnie nie ma >:
<DaZ> zresztą szmaty użyteczna rzecz zią
<DaZ> nie rozumiem twoich uprzedzeń
<kretu> Wizard: cześć
<kretu> zajob, że nie wiem w co rynce włożyć ;-]
<Wizard> A ja się opierdzielam, jak zwykle.
<Wizard> Meh, czemu Seamonkey nie ma w repo :<
<gjm> Bo Ubuntu.
<m477> polycja
<scx> moze mi ktos pokazac wynik:
<scx> grep -H swap /etc/fstab /etc/mtab | sed -r -e "s/[[:blank:]]+/ /g"
<shpaq> scx: może być z rhela?
<shpaq> /etc/fstab:/dev/VolGroup00/swap swap swap defaults 0 0
<scx> shpaq: idealnie! wlasnie mam el6 (sl6) ;-)
<scx> shpaq: rozumiem, ze w /etc/mtab nie masz nic dotyczace swapu?
<shpaq> nopo
<shpaq> *nope
<scx> wg wiki Arch Linux powinno byc: costam none swap defaults 0 0
<scx> wiesz za co odpowiada druga kolumna w przypadku swap?
<shpaq> druga standardowo odpowiada gdzie montować
<shpaq> none też da radę
<Dreadlish> ECH
<Dreadlish> waht mountpoint filesystem flags dump pass
<scx> shpaq: ok, dzieki - to, ze ogolnie jest to punkt montowania to wiedzialem, ale gdzie zamontowac swap? teraz zmienilem z none na swap
<shpaq> no właśnie jako swap
<scx> poprosilbym o pomoc kogos kto ma WINE
<scx> poprosilbym wyniki ponizszych polecen na wklejke:
<scx> find /usr/share/icons -regextype posix-extended -regex "^(.*/)?((wine\-notepad)|(regedit)|(winhelp)|(wordpad)|(winemine))\.[^/]*$"
<scx> find /usr/share/icons -regextype posix-extended -regex "^(.*/)?[^/]*((wine\-notepad)|(regedit)|(winhelp)|(wordpad)|(winemine))[^.]*\.[^/]*$"
<jesienny_roman> czesc
<Wizard> Cześć wiosenny_roman.
<wiosenny_roman> potrzebuje karty wifi do 100pln, do 'zabawy' (mialem za 15pln na usb z allegro to mi sie spalila), chcialbym ja kupic jeszcze dzisiaj, znajduje sie w Warszawie w poblizu M1 - prosze o porade jaka karta bedzie wspolpracowala z linuxem oraz obslugiwala wstrzykiwanie pakietow oraz zmiane adresu mac
<wiosenny_roman> w temacie jestem kompletnie zielony, ale mnie zainteresowal i chce sie troche pobawic
<wiosenny_roman> karta najlepiej na karta najlepiej na pci
<scx> wiosenny_roman: generalnie wszystko co nowsze na atheros
<scx> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/parranoya/Bezprzewodowy-router-na-Debianie-wersja-kompletna-cz-I,39946.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ca53s3z> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<scx> ^^ gosc opisuje Atherosa na USB, na ktorych dziala nawet AP
<scx> TP-LINK TL-WN722N USB
<Dreadlish> ech
<scx> Ja mam:
<Dreadlish> wystarczy nie trafić na nic nowszego realteka
<Dreadlish> albo na broadcoma
<Dreadlish> reszta będzie chodzić jak marzenie.
<wiosenny_roman> a czemu usb? nie lepiej karte na pci z 2 antenkami?
<scx> TL-WN650G/TL-WN651G
<scx> wiosenny_roman: na PCI lepiej, ale nie trzeba rozkrecac obudowy
<scx> poza tym niektore adaptery na USB maja RP-SMA
<Dreadlish> wiosenny_roman: jeden pies.
<scx> mozna dolaczyc antenke
<Dreadlish> wiosenny_roman: na usb wygodniej raczej ;d
<wiosenny_roman> z komputerami mam sporo doswiadczenia, podlaczenie karty to nie problem - po prostu nie znam sie kompletnie na sieciach
<scx> Dreadlish: nie do konca jeden pies: trudniej znalezc dobry adapter na USB
<scx> kilka lat temu to byla masakra
<Dreadlish> teraz to jest proste...
<scx> bo madwifi nie obslugiwal nic z USB
<Dreadlish> wystarczy znać producenta
<scx> Dreadlish: sama znajomosc producenta nic nie daje
<Wizard> Te tp-linki z atherosem działają ładnie. Mam dwa, jeden na PCI, drugi na PCI-E.
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, tego na PCI się chciałem pozbyć.
<Wizard> :P
<scx> Dreadlish: trafisz na starego ath na usb i co? przez madwifi nie wspierany a ath5k nie obsluguje polowy funkcji
<wiosenny_roman> a co myslicie o TP-LINK TL-WN851N ?
<scx> wiosenny_roman: myslimy, ze powinienes sprawdzic na linux wireless
<scx> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/PCI
<scx> generalnie wszystko obslugiwane przez ath9k mozesz brac
<wiosenny_roman> nie ma go tam dlatego sie pytam
<scx> http://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN851N_v1
<shizy_nimaxD> witam mam prośbę jak się nazywa ten programik co pozwala ruszać kursorem przy pomocy klawiatury
<shizy_nimaxD> ?
<Belzebub> xD
<shizy_nimaxD> cze Belzebub XD
<shizy_nimaxD> Opowieści Belzebuba dla Wnuka fajna książka czytałeś ?
<shizy_nimaxD> XD
<Belzebub> shizy_nimaxD:    Ctrl-Shift-Numlock daj
<shizy_nimaxD> Belzebub: niestety nie mam tego programiku
<shizy_nimaxD> a gdzie znajdę na klawiaturze ctrl przez duże C ? ;D
<Belzebub> shizy_nimaxD: skrót klawiszowy -,-
<shizy_nimaxD> Belzebub: no wiem ze skrót żartuję tylko
<shizy_nimaxD> nie działają więc wniosek jeden nie mam tego demonika
<shizy_nimaxD> mam xfce i nie wiem chyba coś nie doinstalowałem a akuracik myszkę szlak trafił a ratkilerem nie umiem sie bawić
<shizy_nimaxD> a na Geeenjalnych forak piszą :wciśnij skrót xD zamiast to robi taki a taki program albo coś w tym stylu
<shizy_nimaxD> forach*
<shizy_nimaxD> a w ustawieniach nie mam takiego czegoś jak ustawianie zeby num kontrolowała kursor :(
<shizy_nimaxD> oki dobra poszukam później ale dzięks za dobre chęci
<shizy_nimaxD> pa paaa
<shizy_nimaxD> paa Belzebub XD
<shizy_nimaxD> pozdrów reszte jak się uaktywni odemnie ;D
<CookieM> wpisywaliście 'atari breakout' w grafice google, jak nie to wpiszcie
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-17
<nips> cz
<gjm> ołg
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Cześć, trole.
<gjm> Cześć, trollu.
<Voldenet> Kogo nazywasz trollem?
 * Voldenet bawi się łyżeczką z herbaty udając, że interesuje się ta rozmowa
<Voldenet> interesujacy dzisiaj mamy dzien, prawda...?
<Wizard> Niezmiernie.
<gjm> Nie.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: cześć trollu. :)
<Wizard> O, cześć.
<bastetmilo> Ostatnio się tak niektórzy dopytywali z troską czy nadal jestem bezrobotna. Tak więc, na następne 3 miesiące już nie jestem :>
<DeXTeD> Ah z tą pracą, przydało b się przeprowadzić do jakiegoś większego miasta...
<bastetmilo> może kiedyś :)
<DeXTeD> Już tak od 2 lat mówię :)
<DeXTeD> I dalej siedzę w tej dziurze z marną wypłatą
<DeXTeD> Jakie jest średnie wynagrodzenie miesięczne Front-endowca? Myślę, że w większych miastach będzie z 5 tys. zł
<Wizard> Zależy co masz na myśli mówiąc "większe miasto"
<Wizard> Chociaż.. i tak nie mam pojęcia.
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: ale netto czy brutto?
<bastetmilo> Bo jak netto, to albo ja w za małym mieście pracuje, albo ktoś mnie chce wyzyskać ;)
<DeXTeD> brutto
<bastetmilo> uff. No to spoko :)
<DeXTeD> Teraz pracuję w Częstochowie i dostaję tylko 2500 na rękę
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: to policz sobie ile to jest netto z 5000 zł na etacie. 
<jacekn> DeXTeD: o ja pochodze z Czestochowy ale juz nie mieszkam
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: Sory, tam miało być netto... idę sobie zrobić jeszcze jedną kawę bo głupoty piszę :D
<DeXTeD> W Polsce górna granica to 10k, więcej się nie wyciśnie.
<DeXTeD> Ostatnio trafiłem na zagraniczne ogłoszenie - poszukiwali programisty PHP z 3 letnim doświadczeniem i na start przeliczając na zł: 8k
<Wizard> DeXTeD: W dżawie czy .necie można zarabiać 8k do łapki.
<DeXTeD> O Javce to słyszałem ale w .necie?
<DeXTeD> Programiści JavaScript nie są jeszcze doceniani, tym bardziej w Polsce. Powoli to się zmienia, coraz więcej firm chce mieć webowe aplikacje.
<gjm> lol
<gjm> bastetmilo: Drugi Vigud.
<bastetmilo> gjm: że niby kto?
<gjm> Czytaj wyżej.
<bastetmilo> O FAK
<bastetmilo> teraz zauwazyłam
<Wizard> O czym wy mówicie?
<bastetmilo> a takie historie z #jakilinux :>
<dweller> #jakiehistoria
<wiosenny_roman> witam, instaluje Debiana 7.0.0 (komputer 300mhz, 64mb ram) z pendrive zrobionego za pomoca Universal USB Installer z obrazu debian-7.0.0-i386-netinst.iso - w tej chwili instalator prosi o plyte cd 
<wiosenny_roman> mam tam podac lokalizacje pendrive ?
<wiosenny_roman> nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumialem, ale z tego obrazu powinien sie zainstalowac podstawowy debian bez podlaczenia do internetu
<Wizard> wiosenny_roman: Ubuntu to nie jest Debian.
<Wizard> I na odwrót.
<wiosenny_roman> a jest jakis polski irc debiana?
<gjm> #debian-pl
<gjm> W sumie to już dawno nie używałem Ubuntu, muszę sprawdzić te 13.04
<wiosenny_roman> a jest jakas wersja ubuntu ktora zainstaluje na 300mhz i 64mb ram?
<wiosenny_roman> dysk 6gb
<gjm> Nie. Chyba że jakaś stara, ale to bez sensu.
<Wizard> "te Ubuntu"?!
<Wizard> To jest ono, jedno Ubuntu :)
<Wizard> Nie dwie Ubuntu, gjm.
<Wizard> Mam czasem wrażenie, że odmiana "ta" jest najmroczniejszym zakamarkiem języka polskiego.
<noneo> kiepsko ze starymi (wersjami) Ubuntu. Np. Mam taką z chrome 10 i nie działa np. na nim Ad Block Plus.
<gjm> Wizard: Już kiedyś o tym gadaliśmy ;)
<Wizard> noneo: Co za problem zainstalować nowsze chrome?
<Wizard> gjm: Może. Ale mnie to razi ciągle. I wszędzie. Na ulicy, w pracy, w internetach.
<gjm> Z tym sobie jakoś nie radzę :(
<Wizard> Heh, on używa Czadzilli.
<Dreadlish> noi?
<Wizard> inic
<Dreadlish> todobrze
<Dreadlish> :|
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> o/
<Wizard> Cześć, BlessJah.
<BlessJah> hej Wizard 
<BlessJah> co słychać?
<Wizard> Wszystko w porządku. A u ciebie?
<Wizard> Mnie tylko praca ostatnio wkurza.
<Wizard> Przestałem ją lubić.
<BlessJah> a umnie harleyowców słychać, zlot mają i śmigaja po mieście
<BlessJah> Wizard: niedobrze
<Wizard> Ty to już prawie wakacje masz, nie?
<BlessJah> coś konkretnego czy ogólne przemyślenia doporwadziły cię do tego?
<Wizard> Raczej marnowanie mojego talentu.
<BlessJah> zmień pracę
<Wizard> Właśnie się rozglądam.
<Wizard> Ale wszędzie to samo - konsulting i konsulting, międzynarodowa firma, srata pierdziata.
<Wizard> Z deszczu pod rynnę.
<Wizard> Wiesz co jest najgorsze w takim "doradztwie IT"?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> na pewno nie zarobki :>
<BlessJah> Wizard: a co do wakacji, to sesja zdaje się za miesiąc, ale egazminów nie mam (znowu)
<BlessJah> po sesji zamieniam połówkę na pełny wymiar :]
<Wizard> BlessJah: Pensja nie. Najgorsze jest robienie czegoś źle.
<Wizard> Kompletnie źle. Ty wiesz, że to jest źle, końcowi użytkownicy też to wiedzą. Wiedzą o tym wszyscy.
<Wizard> Ale tam wymyślił Szwed-debil bez szkoły, albo co gorsza po i tak ma być.
<Wizard> Albo inny pseudo-Anglik, którego rodzice przypłynęli do klifów Albionu na tratwie z bambusa.
<Wizard> I klepiesz beznadziejne gówno, które nie ma prawa działać.
<BlessJah> Wizard: zostań młodym, bogatym rentierem
<Wizard> I już wiesz, że za miesiąc będziesz musiał to gówno przerobić. Ja osobiście lubię porównania motoryzacyjne.
<BlessJah> wystarczy inwestowac 10k rocznie od 18 roku zycia
<Wizard> "Aha, czyli klient chciał małe, funkcjonalne autko, a teraz maluch ma ciągnąć naczepę?"
<BlessJah> Wizard: za bardzo ci zalezy
<Wizard> BlessJah: Bo jestem dobry.
<Wizard> I zwyczajnie się marnuję.
<Wizard> Jeśli będę miał 30 lat i nie będę miał 15k do łapki miesięcznie, to znaczy, że zmarnowałem życie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: a duzo ci brakuje?
<BlessJah> :]
<bastetmilo> #jakiwścibski
<BlessJah> sigh
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: pracujesz na pół etatu?
<BlessJah> #jakawścibska
<BlessJah> owszem, pracuję
<bastetmilo> w branży?
<BlessJah> nie, w ogórkach
<BlessJah> oczywiście że w branży
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> BlessJah: 2 lata.
<bastetmilo> oczywiste to wcale nie jest. Mógłbyś pracować w makdonaldzie.
<bastetmilo> Albo w kinie.
<Wizard> Albo w sklepie rowerowym.
<bastetmilo> Właśnie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: to możesz sie nie wyrobic, jak zamierzasz zmienic prace i dostac 15k
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zdajesz sobie sprawe jak taka praca wyglada?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Wiem :D
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: w sklepie rowerowym? Nie bardzo, nie pracowałam :>
<BlessJah> w maku
<bastetmilo> też nie pracowałam
<BlessJah> mi wystarczy swiadectwo kolegi
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie czas myśleć powoli o stabilizacji?
<Wizard> To jest dobre dla ludzi, którzy dojrzeli.
<Wizard> Ja jeszcze jestem dzieciorem :D
<bastetmilo> ufff... myślałam, że tylko ja tak mam :>
<BlessJah> no chyba że tak
<Wizard> Kurde, nie umiem podkręcić basów na wzmacniaczu :D
<bazant> Witam
<Wizard> Cześć bazant.
<gjm> Cześć gjm.
<bazant> Wizard, co tam słychać na kanele, bo mnie długo nie było tutaj...
<Wizard> Mnie też nie :D
<Wizard> Ale od paru dni jestem i niewiele słychać.
<bazant> taaa
<Wizard> Chwilowo szukam inspiracji muzycznej.
<bazant> zapodaj coś
<Wizard> To znaczy?
<bazant> jakąś nute
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Przed chwilą słuchałem: Miles Davies - 'Round midnight.
<bazant> ja ostatnio The Anthem - Good Charlotte
<Wizard> Ale staroć :)
<bazant> noa
<Wizard> Z resztą, co ja mówię.
<Wizard> To jest ~2000. A Davies? Nawet nie wiem.
<bazant> no ale pacyfikatora dawali w TV i tak mi sie przypomiało
<bazant>  :d
<Wizard> Szukam inspiracji i nie mogę znaleźć.
<Wizard> :(
<bazant> Wizard, co to jest ?? hehe
<Wizard> Które?
<bazant> ta twoja nuta
<Wizard> Miles Davies? To taki Murzyn, co grał jazz na trąbce :D
<Wizard> 'Round midnight to taka rzewna balladka.
<bazant> zaśniesz przy tym 
<Wizard> E tam.
<bazant> Clapton trochę żwawszy jest :)
<Wizard> Właśnie słucham innego kawałka. Gość daje solówkę na kontrabasie.
<Wizard> OOOOOO, wiem czego posłucham.
<Wizard> Pink Freud. To są szleńcy.
<Wizard> Tylko gdzie ja tę płytę wsadziłem.
<bazant> tego to ja nie wiem
<Wizard> Możesz sobie puścić z internetów. Naprawdę dobre ;)
<Wizard> Poszliśmy kiedyś z kumplem na koncert ich. I on usnął.
<Wizard> Nie był jedyny.
<bazant> hehehe
<Stirlitz_> Riverside! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU1JYSzlYJI
<Stirlitz_> tak do spania ;)
<Stirlitz_> to chyba pierwsza kapela, która jest bardziej znana w swiecie niż w u nas
<Wizard> Stirlitz_: A Vader?
<Stirlitz_> Wizard, A Vader cos robi jeszcze? poza tym nie bardzo mój klimat
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-18
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Wizard> Stirlitz_: ten Riverside najmłodszy nie jest.
<kojo> bry
<kojo> jakim poleceniem odpalę komendę w nowej karcie termina ?
<szymon_g> witam
<jacekowski> witaj
<szymon_g> o, cze jacekowski, jeszcze zyjesz...
<szymon_g> :)
<szymon_g> ... widze duzo nowych nickow przybylo od czasu mojej ostatniej wizyty :)
<BlessJah> o/
<szymon_g> \o
<BlessJah> co slychac?
<szymon_g> ah, zalezy gdzie ucho przylozyc :)
<szymon_g> w przyszlym tygodniu dowiem sie czy dostalem lepsza prace :)
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> szymon_g: przez prace coraz rzadziej wbijam na irca :|
<szymon_g> nah, ja juz od miechow nie bylem.
<szymon_g> ale byloby super- lzejsza ogolem, niezle platna. Nocki (sam chcialem) :P
<BlessJah> to chyba nie IT?
<szymon_g> nie, gdzie tam. ciastka caly czas. nie chcialbym pracowac w IT w sumie
<szymon_g> zygalbym kompami 
<BlessJah> ajtam
<BlessJah> informatykiem jestes 24/7
<szymon_g> tia.
<szymon_g> mi sie juz nawet nie chce linuchem bawic, a co dopiero gdybym mial go np administrowac. o programowaniu toto juz nie wspomne :)
<szymon_g> starosc nie radosc :<
<jacekowski> szymon_g: ciastka?
<szymon_g> tak. ale lepsza pozycja bylaby. i duzo lepsza kasa :)
<szymon_g> dobra, mykam. kobieta przyjechala :P
<bazant> Witam
<marahin> cześć.
<kikokos> hej
<kikokos> mam pytanie: czasem w pracy (nie swojej :) próbuję użyć wifi i mój laptop zwyczajnie jej nie wykrywa, inne komputery robią to bez problemu
<kikokos> czasem na macach też pojawia się ten problem. Gdzie szukać? Coś doinstalować, czy coś w routerze przestawić a jak tak to co?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-19
<shizy_nimaxD> dzień dobry XD
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<shizy_nimaxD> bastetmilo: się masz 
<shizy_nimaxD> wow ty też nie możesz spać ? XD
<bastetmilo> shizy_nimaxD: ja wstałam przed 7 :)
<bastetmilo> i nie dlatego że nie mogę spać :)
<shizy_nimaxD> cooo!? szalona 
<shizy_nimaxD> ^^
<shizy_nimaxD> bastetmilo: to dlaczemu wstałaś tak wcześnie? <myśli>
<bastetmilo> Tak. Szalona. Poszłam spać przed 23:00.
<shizy_nimaxD> ^^!
<shizy_nimaxD> chciałem zapytać kogoś o "vnd.youtube" może ktoś wie jak ustawić żeby w Firefox uruchamiało się to w mplayerze?
<Mikato> chlopaki
<Mikato> nie moge utworzyc symbolic linka
<Mikato> wpisuje ln -s /volumes/dane/auto auto                   i dupa
<Mikato> chce utworzyc symbolic linka katalogu auto
<shizy_nimaxD> Mikato: witaj! XD
<Mikato> cze
<shizy_nimaxD> o to ci nie pomogę z tym sorki nie jestem dobry z konsoli ^^ 
<shizy_nimaxD> tylko mam książkę którą otwarłem na 1 stronie ehehhehe
<Mikato> juz sobie poradzilem
<Mikato> dzieki
<shizy_nimaxD> hahah ok nie ma sprawy XD
<shizy_nimaxD> tak już mam wystarczy ze się pojawię i problem sam się rozwiązuje ^^
<Mikato> hehe
<Mikato> dobre
<shizy_nimaxD> Mikato: a pochwal się co tam kombinujesz z tymi wirówkami irańskimi ze ci potrzebny symbolic link ?
<Mikato> tworze bombe
<shizy_nimaxD> XD odpalaną przez uruchomienie linka?
<shizy_nimaxD> a tak przy okazji używasz może triku z m. w adresie? 
<shizy_nimaxD> potrzebuje pogadać z kimś kto ma z tym doświadczenie
<Mikato> nie wiem co to takiego
<Mikato> wiec nie pomoge
<shizy_nimaxD> tworzysz bombe! poddaj się! http://tinyurl.com/a2b2ctt XD
<shizy_nimaxD> Mikato: chodzi mi o używanie stron w Pececie jak by były przeglądane w telefonie
<Mikato> aaaa
<shizy_nimaxD> jest nawet taki dodatek do firefoxa co dopisuje automatycznie
<shizy_nimaxD> to się nazywa chyba Gomobile 
<Mikato> no ae chcesz ogladac mobilne strony na pc?
<shizy_nimaxD> no tak ikzakli XD
<Mikato> musisz zmienic w przegladarce tego no... agenta na mobilnego wtedy strona bedzie identyfikowac twoja przegladarke jak mobilna wersje
<Mikato> i ci sie potem zaladuje wersja mobilna strony
<shizy_nimaxD> jest szybko ładnie bez napompowanych pierdołami obrzeży strony tak lubie
<shizy_nimaxD> nie no ok to mam za sobą XD
<shizy_nimaxD> chodzi mi o coś innego mam problem bo nie wiem jak wskazać firefoxowi zeby mi otwierał w jakimś programie np mplayerze filmiki z YT
<sysek> otwarlem ksiazke z mojom dziewczynom
<shizy_nimaxD> w epiphany robi się to samo ale łąduje jakiegoś gnomowego payera z automatu
<shizy_nimaxD> sysek: cześć hahhaha
<shizy_nimaxD> chce zeby ten czas nie przeminął lala 
<shizy_nimaxD> sidnej polak to napisał xD
<shizy_nimaxD> hahahha ale reklama krem dla faceta hahahhahahahha
<gjm> omujborze
<shizy_nimaxD> to cześć narka
<BlessJah> hm... fajnie się przegląda czarno-biały internet
<BlessJah> browser tak ciężko pracował, aż poszarzał
<BlessJah> a potem nie odzyskal barw
<BlessJah> :D
<beboj> uzywa ktos anonine na ubuntu ?
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> BlessJah: polecam links nawet kolorki ma i lekki...
<BlessJah> Drathir: ale to fajne było
<BlessJah> ubu wygasiło mi ff, a potem zapomniało pokoloryzować i nawet mi się to spodobało
<BlessJah> poza tym, links ma chociaż JS?
<BlessJah> kurka, skąd się te zombie biorą, to ja nie wiem
<Drathir> BlessJah: ja kilka razy tez mialem fajne zachowania z renderingiem w przegladarkah i czasami strony o niebo lepiej wygladaly np na czarnym tle, ale przewaznie zapominam screena zrobic :p
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> a da się całość zrobić w skali szarości?
<BlessJah> o, najlepiej przeciągniętej w zieleń albo niebieski
<Drathir> BlessJah: nie mam pojecia, wiem ze flashowe z downloaderow nie radzi sobie...
<Drathir> BlessJah: jak odpalisz spod konsoli z tego co pamietam mozna kolory dostosowywac, ze menu jak uruchamiasz to gui z kolorami i obrazkami na stronach sie uruchamia z pod konsoli obrazkow brak...
 * BlessJah przeraził się własnym Makefile'm
<BlessJah> idę do CMake'a
<BlessJah> i tyle z CMake'a, myślałem że zmuszenie go do kompilacji clangiem i gcc będzie łatwiejsze
<Stirlitz_> http://www.wykop.pl/artykul/1519333/hitler-dowiaduje-sie-o-akcji-elfik32/
<Stirlitz_> :>
<bastetmilo> i nawet tutaj zboże :(
<Stirlitz_> na ogórkowy jak znalazł
<DaZ> zboże najlepsze
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-12
<Ashiren> 1st
<gregorijus> Witam
<gregorijus> chomikbox mi nie sciąga
<gregorijus> co nie tak zrobiłem?
<gregorijus> wciskam pobierz folder i nic
<gregorijus> cichutko
<Cysioland> Dd
<TheNumb> gregorijus: a to nie jest przypadkiem pod windowsa?
<mati75> jest natywny i zbugowany
<lisu> bry
<Cysioland> Dd lisu
<gjm> ić stond
<Cysioland> gjm, ale refleks
<gjm> no kurde, mam swoje życie
<Biszkopcik> hahahahaha
<Biszkopcik> gjm ma swoje zyce
<Biszkopcik> zycie*
<Biszkopcik> dobre
<gjm> Biszkopt, nie chcesz się przetransformować w sernik?
<CookieM> strzep sobie sernik
<gjm> grozisz mi?!
<CookieM> ja nikomu nie grożę
<krzywyzielarz> Witam, mam do was pytanie. Jaki program do backupu twoży plik *.cat taki jak nazwa backupu. backup był albo pod hirenem 15.2 albo pod linuxem. szukam już od 2godzin :|
<krzywyzielarz> tworzy*
<Ashiren> hm?
<krzywyzielarz> Backup partycji do pliku.
<krzywyzielarz> Przy pliku z backupem nie mam rozszerzenia, tak było by łatwo.
<krzywyzielarz> Rozszerzenie pliku z backupem to GZIP ;D 7zip pod windowsem pokazał we właściwościach.
<CookieM> może jest ukryty?
<krzywyzielarz> Dostałem dwa pliki z bacupem xpeka. gzip i cat.
<krzywyzielarz> backupem*
<gjm> mati75: ping
<gjm> nieważne w sumie
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-13
<mati75> gjm: pong
<gjm> już nieważne ;)
<drathir> bry...
<zasek> Niemcy - Polska, godzina 20.30
<Ashiren> nic sie nie stalo
<zasek> no tak, wynik juz wiadomy
<gjm> polska mistrzem polski
<m477_> w co grajo?
<gjm> w bierki
<gjm> drużynowo
<m477_> nie lublie przemocy
<TheNumb> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/05/the-orange-box-cloud-for-free-man.html
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> The first node, node0, additionally contains:
<TheNumb> A 2TB Western Digital HDD, preloaded with a full Ubuntu archive mirror
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> :D
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> zna sie ktos co nico na budowaniu stron pod urzadzenia mobilne?
<ciastek> tajwanuser: ktoś, gdzieś na pewno
<ciastek> co wygrałe,?
<TheNumb> ciastek: talon na kurę i balon.
<ciastek> obiad na wsi, osom
<tajwanuser> ciastek: zdjecie niezlej laski w bieliznie
<tajwanuser> http://s1.kozaczek.pl/galerie/2014/1673/c272f597-C1.jpg
<gjm> a nie chcesz banana?
<tajwanuser> gjm: jestes nietolerancyjny?
<gjm> tak
<tajwanuser> gdzie Twoja nowoczesnosc/
<tajwanuser> ?*
<gjm> w d…
<Lakii> :)
<inkwizytor> o/
<qermit> dobra, czas postawic sobie jakiegos szela
<Diablaplomba> siemka
<Ashiren> woo nie przegralismy
<ChaosEngine> who cares
<Diablaplomba> Tusk cares XD
<Diablaplomba> correct: Putin Cares XD
<Ashiren> XD XD XD
<Diablaplomba> X_x D_D
<xaxes`> Tsares*
<Lakii> ;]
<ciastek> qermit: digital ocean?
<qermit> ciastek: ?
<qermit> a
<qermit> nie, w pracy sobie postawie
<ciastek> qermit: bawiłeś się lxc?
<ciastek> działają wam internety?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-14
<Lakii> [;
<a1i> witam, czy jest mozliwosc odpalenie jakiegos systemu via qemu gdzie caly dysk jest w pliku ktory zostal zrobiony przez dd?
<TheNumb> a1i: yyyy no niebardzo.
<TheNumb> a1i: a chociaż
<TheNumb> a1i: zobacz w manie :D
<jacken> a1i: moze "qemu-img convert" jakos pomoze ale manpage twoim przyjacielem
<TheNumb> a1i: spróbuj uruchomić ten obraz z parametrem -hda ;-)
<TheNumb> afair standardowo typ obrazu w qemu to "raw"
<mati75> img też działa
<TheNumb> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/confirmed-next-3-linux-mint-releases.html
<TheNumb> ha, ha...
<TheNumb> bessęsu.
<TheNumb> This means that Linux Mint 17, 17.1, 17.2 and 17.3 (so Linux Mint 18 will be based on Ubuntu 16.04) will all use Ubuntu 14.04 LTS as a base instead of being based on newer Ubuntu releases.
<mati75> ze 2 miesiace o tym wiem
<Diablaplomba> siemka chyba rozwaliłem sobie ubu przez aktualizację do 12.10 :/
<Voldenet> 'rozwaliłem'? :D
<Voldenet> tzn. co się dzieje?
<Diablaplomba> Voldenet: nooo samo sie zepsuło ixy sie nie ładują :/
<Diablaplomba> a mnie podkusiło
<Voldenet> ale to nie problem
<Diablaplomba> naszego puchacza zepsułem
<Voldenet> sprawdź /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Diablaplomba> ok
<Voldenet> i napraw
<Voldenet> to nvidia, ati czy intel?
<Diablaplomba> heh
<Diablaplomba> to sis
<Diablaplomba> a coś na końcu uaktualniania ze jakieś błedy w związku z lubuntu-desktop są
<Diablaplomba> ale nie chciało mi sie tego czytać
<Diablaplomba> :F
<Voldenet> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Voldenet> możesz przed tym sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Diablaplomba> no chyba tak trzeba bo dpkg rec nie działa
<Diablaplomba> tzn nie zrobiło nic
<Diablaplomba> a mam tak ze te xy chcą sie ładować ale wraca je bo jakieś błedy ma 5 linijek pokazuje coś V runlevel network stoping lol
<Diablaplomba> nie mam xorg.conf
<Diablaplomba> oO
<Voldenet> spoko, nie musi być xorg.conf w ubuntu afair
<Voldenet> wtedy magia się dzieje automatycznie
<Voldenet> zobacz logi xorg.conf
<Voldenet> xorg.0.log*
<Voldenet> jak są błędy, to znajdziesz linijki z EE
<Diablaplomba> oki
<Diablaplomba> ehehe to tak się w tmux wyłącza okienko ^^
<Diablaplomba> wie może ktoś jak bez xów zciągać Bleacha ? XD
<Voldenet> bleacha?
<dweller> TheNumb: da się odpalić, bo to zwykły raw image, taki jak qemu generuje
<dweller> możesz też na wirtualce zainstalować system a potem z dd na dysk wpakować i odpalić na fizycznym sprzęcie ;d
<Ashiren> :3 http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5b0_1400077159
<Diablaplomba> pomocy panowie i panie potrzebuje polskiego remixu :F
<Ashiren> a wiec
<Ashiren> http://ubuntu.pl/pobierz.php
<Diablaplomba> a h a heheh  lol
<Diablaplomba> Ashiren, dziękuję uprzejmię :D
<Ashiren> iks de
<Diablaplomba> a to jest cos jak puchacz ?
<Ashiren> nawet przyjazny
<Diablaplomba> a tak teraz widzę to miałem i jest boskie
<Diablaplomba> niestety rypie mi sie przy upgrade ale chrzanić upgrade XD
<Ashiren> wsparcie do 2017-04
<Diablaplomba> nom wiem podkusiło mi bo mi pisało ciagle jest nowa wersja chcesz uaktualnić? i tak ciągle i wkońcu po setnym razie uległem :/
<Diablaplomba> a potem nie miałem czasu niestety naprawiać chociaż Voldenet mi pomagał
<Diablaplomba> Ashiren, a było by coś do 700 mega ?
<Ashiren> bue sadze
<Ashiren> nie
<Diablaplomba> błe :/
<Ashiren> nie masz dvd?
<Diablaplomba> nie mam kurczaczek
<Diablaplomba> musze śmigać do kiosku rano :/
<Ashiren> to moze na usb
<Diablaplomba> a ten szykuje sie jakiś upgrade dla puchacza ?
<Diablaplomba> mam złoma co nie startuje z usb
<Ashiren> :c
<Diablaplomba> Ashiren, a tak pozatym to co u ciebie ?
<Diablaplomba> :D
<Ashiren> ahh fajnie
<Ashiren> sesja zaraz
<Diablaplomba> Ashiren, a co studiujesz ?
<Ashiren> zgadnij :o ~
<Ashiren> hint: to nie europeistyka
<Diablaplomba> turystyka? : .
<Diablaplomba> :D
<Diablaplomba> 12.04 który on ma kernel ?
<Dreadlish> 3.2?
<Diablaplomba> hmm to nie 3.4 ?
<Diablaplomba> masz ubuntu czyli 1 rok tak ?
<Diablaplomba> XD
<Ashiren> hm?
<Diablaplomba> bb
<tombtc> witam
<tombtc> na ubuntu 12.04 zainstalowalem openvpn. lacze sie z vpn - pomyslnie polaczono, ale stronki sie nie otwieraja
<tombtc> nie bardzo sobiemoge z tym poradzic :)
<ciastek> tombtc: w network managerze ustawiasz połączenie vpn?
<tombtc> tak
<tombtc> znaczy chwila
<tombtc> :D
<tombtc> klikam u goryna ikone wireless
<tombtc> i tam sie rozwija
<tombtc> :)
<tombtc> POlaczenia VPN > i tak wybieram ktoro chce
<tombtc> i sie lączy > succesfull
<tombtc> myslalem ze to moze cos z tym vpn'em ale na androidzie dziala
<ciastek> i jak się połączy, to żadna strona Ci się nie otwiera?
<tombtc> zadna
<tombtc> i odrazu xchat laguje
<ciastek> tombtc: coś kojarzę, że kiedyś mi pomogło zaznaczenie, by puścić cały ruch przez vpn. ustawienia vpn -> ipv4 -> routes -> cośtam cośtam. chyba :>
<nvll> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-15
<jacekowski> pewnie serwer vpn nie wypycha tras domyslnych
<qermit> oh oh, ipv6 mi sie na cos wreszcie przydalo
<jacekowski> ipv6 masz od kogo?
<julek> czesc
 * BlessJah zestawił w końcu git annex assistant
<BlessJah> julek: hej
<julek> BlessJah: ahoj
<jacekowski> ja tam trzymam moje pliki w svnie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wolę git-annex
<BlessJah> checkout svn zajmuje 2x co pliki, a git-annex daje elastycznosc
<BlessJah> trzymasz w danym miejscu tylko to, co potrzebujesz, informacje skad pobrac reszte w razie czego no i cala historie metadanych jako normalne repo gita
<BlessJah> jedyne co mnie wkurza to koniecznosc zestawiania remote'ów za kazdym razem jak mi sie w lanie IP zmieni
<BlessJah> ale to kwestia zabawy z dyndns
<jacekowski> ale svn ci dokladnie historie zmian bedzie pamietal
<jacekowski> i nie bedziesz mial terabajtow danych do przesylania jak chcesz sciagnac tylko ostatnia rewizje
<BlessJah> jacekowski: annex tez
<BlessJah> 36G     /storage/annex/.git
<BlessJah> 35G     /storage/annex/.git/annex/
<BlessJah> 100 mega .git bez subkatalogu annex
<BlessJah> musialem kiedys jakies pliki bezposrednio w gita wrzucic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 560K clone gita, z historia, plikow mam 36GiB
<jacekowski> ale co jak chcesz zobaczyc poprzednia wersje pliku
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wydaje mi sie ze poprzednie wersje sa trzymane
<BlessJah> ale musialbym to sprawdzic
<BlessJah> raczej wrzucam tam iso, instalki, paczki i tarballe
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie mialoby to jak trzymac poprzednich wersji
<jacekowski> bo co, zmodyfikujesz plik i nie ma
<BlessJah> jacekowski: git annex zastepuje pliki symlinkami, zeby zmodyfikowac trzeba zrobic unlock
<BlessJah> ktory robi kopie, wiec object w .git/annex/objects sie na pewno nie zmieni
<Quintasan> 1st?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-16
<gjm> nie
<TheNumb> 7rd
<Guest70184> czesc wszsytkim
<Guest70184> ogarnia ktos proftpd ?
<TheNumb> Taki serwer ftp.
<Guest70184> po poleceniu yum update padlo mi cale ftp ;/
<TheNumb> A wiesz, że to kanał ubuntu?
<TheNumb> Na #fedora (o ile istnieje) będą lepiej wiedzieli.
<TheNumb> Albo #centos, #rhel
<Guest70184> ok, czyli nie ma szans na uzyskanie pomocy z proftp na centosie ?
<TheNumb> Czekaj, może ktoś będzie wiedział.
<Guest70184> korzystalem juz z poradnikow do apache z ubuntu i wszystko dzialao, edytowalem sobie tylko pliki w innych katalogach ;]
<Guest70184> problem jest taki ze wszystko mi dzialalo, mam potworzonych userow z brakiem dostepu do ssh
<Guest70184> wszystko dzialalo do tego nie trafionego update ;/
<TheNumb> No to cofnij się do poprzedniej wersji.
<mati75> przecież to jest kaneł ubuntu, a nie rpm based
<dweller> i wszyscy tutaj mają ubuntu
<TheNumb> Guest70184: yum downgrade nazwapakietu
<Guest70184> testowalem, nie pomaga
<Guest70184> mysle ze mam cos pokopane w ustawieniach
<TheNumb> No to widocznie nadpisało konfigurację.
<Guest70184> proftpd przeinstalowal konfiguracje
<TheNumb> ;DDD
<Guest70184> dokladnie :)
<TheNumb> No to czego się spodziewasz?
<TheNumb> Jak jest goły config to nic nie zrobisz.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Masz kopię poprzedniego
<TheNumb> ?
<Guest70184> nie mam ;/ i to moj blad...
<Guest70184> ftp niby dziala
<Guest70184> startuje
<Guest70184> ale nie moge sie na nikogo zalogowac
<Guest70184> za kazdym razem 530
<Guest70184> sprawdzalem czy nie mam dodanej grupy do pliku ftpusers
<Guest70184> jednak tam jest czysto.
<Guest70184> q
<Ploy> https://www.facebook.com/pierydolefiskusa.stonoga?fref=nf
<Ploy> bedzie sie dzialo
<Ploy> o 20-tej bedzie film obrazujacy katastrofe Polski
<gjm> Fajnie.
<ksx4system> zainstalowałem sobie Ubuntu 14.04 przy użyciu debootstrap, jeszcze przed rebootem dograłem Razor-QT i xorg
<ksx4system> co dziwne system uruchamia się i dochodzi aż do ekranu logowania w konsoli ale graficzny ekran logowania nie ładuje się, a konsola nie odpowiada (nie można się zalogować)
<ksx4system> co padło?
<TheNumb> ksx4system: system.
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> ksx4system: obstawiam, że menedżer logowania.
<ksx4system> TheNumb: no raczej nie ;) próbowałem kilku różnych (slim, lightdm i mdm)
<ksx4system> przy każdym występuje ten sam problem
<ksx4system> niby mógłbym zostawić logowanie w konsoli i klepać startx jak zechcę GUI ale to niezbyt wygodne
<TheNumb> ksx4system: sterowniki od grafiki.
<ksx4system> TheNumb: not really, na sterownikach open source bez problemu działa LiveCD (użyłem właśnie krążka z 14.04 do instalacji)
<TheNumb> ksx4system: a jakie masz zainstalowane?
<ksx4system> cokolwiek jest zintegrowane z kernelem
<ksx4system> no chyba, że Ubuntu ma to nieco inaczej i muszę coś jeszcze dograć... (dość stara karta: AMD Radeon HD3650)
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Powinno być ok :|
<ksx4system> nie kombinowałem z pakietami żeby system był lżejszy (--no-install-recommends czy jakoś tak)
<ksx4system> system niemal goły (build-essentials, mtr-tiny, mc i Razor-QT - dosłownie nic więcej)
<ksx4system> może potrzebuję coś poza xorg i jakimś menedżerem logowania żeby zabanglało?
<TheNumb> Możesz się dokopać do Xorg.0.log?
<ksx4system> ofc
<ksx4system> one sec, podmontuję ten dysk
<TheNumb> A zainstalowałeś xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<ksx4system> zainstalowało od zajebania xserver-xorg-video*
<ksx4system> ale nie wiem czy ten konkretny
<ksx4system> moment, robie chroot i spróbuję to dograć
<TheNumb> A, to pewnie wciągnęło wszystkie.
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> ksx4system: i przy okazji - /topic
<TheNumb> Zachowuj się kulturalnie
<ksx4system> :P
<ksx4system> yup, wciągnęło xserver-xorg-video-ati
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> -radeon też jest, tak?
<ksx4system> of course
<ksx4system> w sumie mogę całe dpkg -l pokazać
<ksx4system> może mnie coś umknęło...
<TheNumb> Wrzuć na wklej.org Xorg loga
<ksx4system> i teraz zaczyna się zabawa
<ksx4system> nie ma takiego pliku w /var/log
<TheNumb> yyy :D
<ksx4system> trolololo :D
<TheNumb> Nie ma Xorg.*.log nie ma?
<TheNumb> :<
<ksx4system> nie ma Xorg* w /var/log
<TheNumb> No to xorg chyba w ogóle nie wystartował.
<ksx4system> dobre pytanie czemu...
<ksx4system> dobra, spróbuję rebootnąć na ten komputer bez mdm czy innego menedżera
<ksx4system> done, tryb tekstowy też jest martwy
<ksx4system> nie można się zalogować
<Diablaplomba> cześć
<Diablaplomba> jak zrobić żeby w konsoli wyświetlała mi się data i kolor jednocześnie? hmm...
<TheNumb> wut
<Diablaplomba> yo
<Diablaplomba> TheNumb, nasz chwilę?
<gjm> nie ma
<Diablaplomba> a nom to może ty gjm -ie?
<Diablaplomba> mi pomożesz?
<gjm> z czym?
<Diablaplomba> a no z taką głupotą głupią :F
<Diablaplomba> nie wiem jak sobie wyedytować dobrze promp czy jak to sie zwie :F
<gjm> Diablaplomba: http://dotshare.it/category/shells/bash/
<gjm> masz gotowce
<Diablaplomba> nom ok doobra ... może coś podpatrzę :)
<Diablaplomba> bo edytuję sobie i mi się kajsi krzak pokazuje ~~
<Diablaplomba> o fajna strona dzięki :)
<gjm> gdzieś w internecie jest nawet generator PS1
<gjm> wystarczy wpisać w google: ps1 generator
<Diablaplomba> nieee ... dziwny jest ten świat
<gjm> Diablaplomba: http://a.pomf.se/sfndox.png
<Diablaplomba> no mam coś takiego ale z datą ........ jakoś sobie poradzę dzięki gjm
<Diablaplomba> paczemu gjmie nie masz dekoratora okien w terminalu?
<gjm> w ogóle nie mam
<Diablaplomba> aha no ale dlaczego?
<Diablaplomba> tzn masz jakieś fajne środowisko?
<Diablaplomba> w tym sensie pytam...
<gjm> Openboxa
<Diablaplomba> aaa zaraz to do daty nie da się zrobić kolorku ?
<Diablaplomba> to może dlatego ten krzak sie pojawiał po dodaniu koloru do daty hehe nomm
<gjm> ale po ciul ci data w prompcie?
<gjm> godzina co najwyżej
<gjm> ale też bez sensu
<Diablaplomba> a tak żeby sobie była do czasu az mi się znudzi hehehe
<gjm> PS1='\[\033[0;32m\]\A \[\033[0;31m\]\u\[\033[0;34m\]@\[\033[0;35m\]\h\[\033[0;34m\]:\[\033[00;36m\]\W\[\033[0;33m\] $\[\033[0m\] '
<gjm> gejowo
<Diablaplomba> ojtam ojtam gdyby wszystko miało sens to Linux byłby komercyjny :D
<Diablaplomba> no trochę tak tęczowo
<Diablaplomba> #PS1='\[\u \t \033[01;33m\]\d\[\033[01;30m\]@\[\033[01;32m\]\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;37m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ ' tak mam teraz
<gjm> …
<Diablaplomba> nooom nie bez powodu jest tu zielony żołty i czerwony bracie ;D
<Diablaplomba> hehhehe
<gjm> praktyczne: http://a.pomf.se/yaovrp.png
<Diablaplomba> ok muszę się ulotić na chwilę ...
<Diablaplomba> pisze tak na wypadek gdyby moja obecność miała jakiś większy sens ;D
<reppos> jak oraz czym najlepiej sprawdzić szybkość hostingu (szybkość wczytywania się stron)? Używam wielu narzędzi online i już głupiejE, bo prawie każdy pokazuje co innego
<Diablaplomba> hmm nie znam tematu ale jeśli są to jakieś programiki skryptowe na stronie typu java to korzystają z zasobów kompa i pewnie przez to różnice XD
<gjm> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Diablaplomba> http://tinyurl.com/qyzmdku
<Diablaplomba> :D
<Diablaplomba> przydał by się tu "auto-responding XD skrypt"
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8180016128/h09079132/
<dweller> że też Ci sie nie nudzi
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-17
<Ploy> ogladaliscie?
<Ploy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcI-rcgaQqM
<TheNumb> Ploy: nie
<blondyn_> no wiem i dlatego głosuje na masona :D
<TheNumb> Masona?
<blondyn_> TheNumb, witaj
<blondyn_> nom tego co ma w godle feniksa ;D
<TheNumb> o kim mowa? ._.
<TheNumb> korwiny jakieś?
<blondyn_> noo :D
<Cysioland> TheNumb, taj
<TheNumb> mhm
<blondyn_> w Usa takich pełno
<TheNumb> U mnie jakiś kuc startuje do europarlamentu.
<blondyn_> pony?
<blondyn_> :D
<TheNumb> nie, korwin jakiś
<blondyn_> a ... hehehe
<TheNumb> http://nowaprawica.wroclaw.pl/artykuly,n742,sylwetki_naszych_kandydatow_do_europarlamentu.html
<TheNumb> ROBERT JAROSŁAW IWASZKIEWICZ
<TheNumb> Rozdawali ulotki koło uczelni...
<blondyn_> oni są tak kontrowersyjni ze nawet byli by zdolni wprowadzić obowiązek posiadania linuxa XD
<blondyn_> ups ...grzech Przeprasam!!! Linuksa
<TheNumb> blondyn_: /kb
<blondyn_> co wy na to żeby poprosili Jaruzelskiego żeby zachęcał do głosowania na noeofaszystów? :D
<blondyn_> a nie tzn wnuka
<blondyn_> głosuje na nich! http://www.binboy.org/dat/tutorials/5f3c2bb47422ea11b532dddea2d18994.jpg :D
<TheNumb> ban
<jacken> jaki polecilibyscie lekki edytor tekstowy? Musi bys graficzny i najlepiej jakby odt obslugiwal?
<Cysioland> jacken, libreoffice
<jacken> Cysioland: na to bym nie wpadl...
<TheNumb> jacekowski: calligra
<TheNumb> jacken: ^
<TheNumb> grr
<Cysioland> http://c3201142.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/comment_lXq4FwSj0F2YeeAPAT1IMHeXK3gqXfVf.jpg
<jacken> TheNumb: hmm calligra nie potrzebuje bibliotek KDE? Bedzie to dzialac  na jakims lekkim window managerze tez
<TheNumb> Pewnie, że calligra zaciąga kdelibs ;-)
<mati75> pewnie jakiś debil zależności zrobić nie potrafił
<mati75> jak to zwykle w ubuntu bywa
<jacken> mati75: ooo czyli myslisz ze w debianie calligra nie bedzie potrzebowala libow kde?
<TheNumb> mati75: nie, bo calligra używa kdelibs :(
<TheNumb> A którejś wersji mają przejść na samo qt.
<mati75> TheNumb: tak mi się wydawało
<jacken> cos wiele projektor przechodzi na QT ostatnio
<blondyn_> :D
<TheNumb> Quick Time? chyba nie
<TheNumb> :<
<mati75> quick time to jeszcze żyje?
<mati75> ostatni raz to był mi ze 7 lat temu potrzebny
<TheNumb> mati75: żyje... pod os x :D
 * TheNumb skompilował sobie file-manager-app z ubuntu
<blondyn_> hmm to może konsola bardziej lekko juz sie nie da :D
<TheNumb> blondyn_: jest jeszcze abiword
<TheNumb> Tylko nie wiem czy to umie odt.
<blondyn_> ps moge prosić jakiś plik *.odt to sobie sprawdzę bo mam abiworda :/
<blondyn_> nooo
<TheNumb> https://www.group-office.com/wiki/File:Sample_invoice.odt
<TheNumb> :D
<jacken> no wlasnie patrzalem, abiword moze byc dobry. konsola odpada, to nie dla mnie ma byc
<blondyn_> noo bo pliki abiworda to w vim otwierasz i tam tekst jest
<TheNumb> a odt to xml
<TheNumb> też możesz edytować w vimie
<TheNumb> ;]
<blondyn_> tak a to spoko XD
<jacken> bedzie to na starym asusie aspire one czy jak sie on nazywa, jakis jednordzenowy atom i 512MB RAM wiec nie az taki wolny jest
<TheNumb> jacken: dorzuć mu ramu ._.
<TheNumb> To nie jest jakiś duży wydatek przecież.
<TheNumb> drugie 512 i będzie lepiej działał
<TheNumb> A jeszcze lepiej jakby miał ze 2 GiB
<TheNumb> Wtedy instalujesz lxde i śmiga aż miło
<jacken> TheNumb: moglbym ale trzeba calego rozkrecac niestety
<blondyn_> jacken, lxde i jakoś się żyje
<TheNumb> Chociaż nawet na 512 powinno być znośnie.
<jacken> myslalem on E17 w sumie
<TheNumb> O, to też.
<blondyn_> to jest inne wyjście xmonad
<blondyn_> :D
<blondyn_> albo tmux alt to bez xów
<TheNumb> bicz plis
<TheNumb> tiling wm
<TheNumb> pozdrawiam
<jacken> blondyn_: mowilem ze to nie dla mnie, zona bedzie tego uzywac
<blondyn_> noo tak to jest faktycznie problem coś takiego lekkiego a jednocześnie używalnego dla profana
<blondyn_> jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to openbox coś jak w crunchbangu
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/Yu129Ja.jpg
<TheNumb> jacken: o, zainstaluj crunchbanga.
<TheNumb> :3
<blondyn_> http://crunchbang.org/ gdyby ktos nie znał...
<jacken> to taki netbook to pisania w pociagu bedzie wiec mysle ze da rade wlasnie openbox, E17, icewm albo lxde, poprobuje i zobacze co wyjdzie z tego
<xaxes`> jacken: i3wm jest fajne
<xaxes`> ale trzeba przywyknąć do tiling
<jacken> xaxes`: no nie da rady, musi byc w miare standardowy interfejs
<jacken> icewm albo lxde chyba beda najlepsze
<xaxes`> xfce jest fajne
<xaxes`> i chyba nie jest dużo bardziej zasobożerne niż lxde
<blondyn_> jacken, patrz na to (crunchbang) przynajmniej jest pewność że sie uruchomi :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gNOJ8CYzrA
<xaxes`> blondyn_: obczaj elementary os
<xaxes`> też fajny
<xaxes`> i szybki i lekki
<blondyn_> o to coś nowego
<blondyn_> zaraz
<blondyn_> widziałem to było na distrowotch
<blondyn_> z dużym kopem
<xaxes`> choć może bardziej szybki niż lekki
<blondyn_> ale na stronie coś komerchom zajeżdża :/
<jacken> hmmm elementary Os tez moze byc OK, 512MB RAM to nie tak bardzo malo
<blondyn_> chyba ze jest jeszcze inne szalone wyjście
<Ashiren> windows xp
<blondyn_> puppy na dysku XD
<blondyn_> Ashiren, hahahah nooo
<TheNumb> jacken: chyba żartujesz z tym elementary.
<TheNumb> ._.
<blondyn_> albo jeszcze inne pendrak jako dysk z distrem hahah
<jacken> TheNumb: ach not tak, elementary nie jest lekki
<jacken> no nic sprobuje kilku i sie zobaczy
<blondyn_> albo jeszcze inne sprzętowe adapter na karty sd do złącza ide :D
<blondyn_> są takie szybkie karty do aparatu express czy jakos tak i są adaptery do nich :D
<blondyn_> bo pewnie stary laptop ma kiepskie usb
<jacken> blondyn_: ja nie potrzebuje nic wielkiego, ten netbook bedzie uzywany raz w tygodniu przez godzine moze. Po prostu chce ceby dzialal jako tako do pisania dokumentow i tyle
<blondyn_> jacken, ale jak nastawiasz sie na pisanie dokumentów kwestia bezpieczeństwa plików jest nie bez znaczenia
<blondyn_> nie chce cie straszyć ale stare kompy potrafią psuć pliki mi raz uwalił plik w calcu co pracowałem nad nim cały dzień wprowadzając dane nic przyjemnego
<TheNumb> no to chyba dysk był wadliwy
<TheNumb> a nie cały komputer ._.
<blondyn_> TheNumb, możliwe ... ale też staroć jak to staroć mogło sie coś przegrzać jakiś tranzystorek i źle przetworzył :D
<Dreadlish> eh?
<Dreadlish> blondyn_: gdzie Ty sie urodziłeś?
<TheNumb> tranzystorek? :|
<blondyn_> w Czepku koło czelabińska heheheh
<Dreadlish> nic nie wali błędami przy aż tak określonych warunkach
<Dreadlish> wychodzi to wcześniej zazwyczaj
<Dreadlish> i system o tym informuje swoim niedziałaniem.
<blondyn_> Dreadlish, żałuje ze nie mam monitoringu
<Dreadlish> puknij się w łeb młotkiem
<Dreadlish> będzie dobry monitoring.
<TheNumb> łep
<Dreadlish> a jak nie będzie monitoringu, to znaczy, że za słabo się trzasnąłeś.
<Dreadlish> łeb.
<blondyn_> Dreadlish, a jest zakres pracy urządzenia?
<Dreadlish> bo jest przyłbica a nie przyłpica
<blondyn_> jeśli robia takie coś to znaczy ze środowisko ma wpływ : .
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze
<TheNumb> japka
<Dreadlish> weź idź człowieku do psychiatry
<blondyn_> nie muszę sam jestem
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: albo troll, albo usiłuje udowodnić swoją rację <:
<blondyn_> uderz w stół hej
<TheNumb> blondyn_: ale wiesz, że psychiatra nie może siebie sam diagnozować?
 * jacken idzie sprawdzic tranzystorki...
<TheNumb> palcem
<jacken> hmmm lubuntu z abiwordem wlaczonym zajmuje 121
<jacken> 121 MB
 * mati75 na openbox ma włączony terminal i tylko 47 MB zajęte
<jacken> aboword jakies 35 zajmowal, wiec samo lxde ok 85MB, nie tak zle w sumie, mam 512
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dziala ci utf8 w ekg?
<mati75> w ekg nie działa utf
<mati75> w ekg2 działa
<TheNumb> ekg to zuo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: działa, a co, przekompilowałeś coś?
<TheNumb> Co się dzisiaj dzieje z tymi internetami.
<TheNumb> Pogoda jak pod psem a ludzie i tak wyszli z domu? :|
<Ashiren> koty nie pozwalaja http://i.imgur.com/vr2bYlX.jpg?1
<TheNumb> ;c
<TheNumb> Ach te koty.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie, ktos inny marudzil
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-18
<Ashiren> 1st
<amkrankr1leuen> Hej, zna sie ktos na round robin?
<ciastek> amkrankruleuen: a co do znania się jest z round robin?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-11
<drathir> bry...
<jacekn> yo
<Wizard> O, rzeczywiście ktoś tu jeszcze siedzi
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> Ale nic się nie dzieje.
<Wizard> A co ma się dziać? IRC umarł już dawno
<Wizard> A Linuks to już nie to samo, co kiedyś ;D
<Ashiren> od roku linuksa wszystkie sie zmienilo
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Musiałem przegapić
<Wizard> Nawet mi się już znudziło
<gjm> pff…
<Wizard> gjm: No co?
<Wizard> Trza poszerzać horyzonty!
<jacekowski> rok linuxa?
<jacekowski> ktory to juz z rzedu
<Wizard> Ostatnio się trochę wziąłem za .net
<jacekowski> w ogole, jak tam w PL
<Wizard> Spoko…
<Wizard> Ja wyjeżdżam ;D
<jacekowski> tak sie zastanawialem czy na zlosc wszystkim nie zaglosowac na komorowskiego
<Wizard> Ja będę głosował na Komorowskiego, jak mi się uda na obczyźnie papiery załatwić na czas.
<jacekowski> teraz troche juz za pozno
<Wizard> W przeciwieństwie do klasycznego cebulactwa, chcę tu wrócić i przede wszystkim mieć dokąd wrócić.
<Wizard> A jak oszołomstwo będzie tu rządzić, to nie będzie po co. Ja w kościele klęczeć nie zamierzam
<jacekowski> rotfl
<gjm> bób, homar, włoszczyzna
<Wizard> Wszystkie lubię
<Wizard> Chociaż homara z bobem nie jadłem nigdy ;D
<Wizard> jacekowski: Ale widzę, że ty jak klasyczny emigrant z Siemiatycz (nie mam nic do Siemiatycz, żeby nie było) - wyjechał x lat temu i doskonale wie co krajowi dolega, bo mu mama co tydzień na skajpaju narzeka
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> mi to zwisa
<Wizard> To po co nam chcesz psuć tutaj?
<jacekowski> bo moge
<Wizard> Znaczy ja tam nie wiem, ja chwilowo wyjeżdżam, ale to tylko tak dla frajdy, żeby mieć urlop codziennie
<Wizard> Trochę się boję, że mi się już nie będzie chciało wracać
<jacekowski> tak samo tutaj w UK glosowalem na UKIP
<jacekowski> bo nie chcemy tutaj tych imigrantow
<Wizard> Ja tam się nie znam na ZK, niegdy nie byłem, nie zamierzam. Ale to UKIP to jakiś żart.
<Wizard> Poza tym, te wybory w ZK mi podpowiedziały, że JOWy są super.
<jacekowski> JOWy zalezy gdzie
<jacekowski> tutaj ludzie rzeczywiscie glosuja na konkretnego czlowieka
<jacekowski> niezaleznie od tego z jakiej partii on jest
<Wizard> No właśnie, i stąd ten cały UKPIT gówno zdziałał.
<Wizard> Bo jakieś wieśniaki narobiły im ileśtam procent poparcia, ale większość normalnych ludzi widziała oszołomstwo.
<Wizard> I dlatego fajnie byłoby mieć jowy w Polsce.
<Wizard> Koniec z SLD, PSL, piękna sprawa.
<Wizard> I może byśmy w końcu mieli większościowy rząd, a to Polsce teraz bardzo jest potrzebne.
<Wizard> I zwisa mnie czy to byłoby PO czy PiS - to jest de facto jedna partia.
<jacekowski> tylko ze w PL ludzie by glosowali nie na partie tylko przeciw partii
<Wizard> Taki nasz naród już jest
<jacekowski> poza tym, wlasnie, w PL masz glosowanie na partie
<jacekowski> tutaj w UK przynaleznosc do partii ma male znaczenie
<Wizard> Bo u nas polityka jest tak oddzielona od rzeczywistości, że ludzie nawet nie wiedzą na kogo głosują. I im to zwisa.
<Wizard> I daltego jow++
<jacekowski> owszem, jakis ogolny kierunek to wyznacza, ale chlop ostatecznie zostal wybrany przez 40k ludzi
<Wizard> Część tych moczymord by zniknęła, przyszliby jacyś nowi ludzie, może bez doświadczenia, ale z entuzjazmem czy cośtam
<jacekowski> i oni tu bardzo pilnuja zeby ludzie wiedzieli na kogo glosuja co zrobili i co planuja zrobic
<jacekowski> bo jak sie nie bedzie im podobalo to wyleci
<Wizard> A w Polsce tego brakuje
<jacekowski> i ja wiem ze moj MP to byl bob russel
<jacekowski> i wiem ze jak mnie lokalny council olal w kwesti rozwiazania lezacych policjantow na osiedlu
<Wizard> Brakuje też zakazania wykonywania funkcji publicznych posiadaczom czerwonych książeczek, ale im darował "grubą kreskę" śp Mazowiecki
<jacekowski> to napisalem do MP i cos sie zaczelo dziac
<Wizard> jacekowski: Makaronizmy na bok.
<Wizard> Ja nie rozumiem MP i lokalny concil, więc daruj mi
<jacekowski> member of parliament
<jacekowski> a problem taki, osiedle zostalo wybudowane przez prywatna firme i droge wybudowali i wybudowali takie wysokie te hopki ze przejechac sie po tym nie da
<Wizard> Po to, żeby cebula z Polski nie zachrzaniała po osiedlówce 80 na godzinę ;D
<Wizard> Norma
<jacekowski> to nie taka droga
<jacekowski> nie wiem czy tam przekroczylem 20kmh kiedykolwiek
<jacekowski> przejazd przez hopke musze robic z pelnym gazem
<jacekowski> zeby sie przod auta podniosl o te kilka centymetrow
<jacekowski> jak wjezdzam
<jacekowski> i to nie tylko ja
<jacekowski> Wizard: a wracajac do wyborow, to wybory powinny byc bardziej na zasadzie tego ze partie proponuja co chca zrobic przez najblizsza kadencje i glosujesz na konkretne propozycje
<jacekowski> i potem jakos sa z tego rozliczani
<jacekowski> wiec nawet jesli ktos jest calkiem oszolom ale ma jakis nieglupi pomysl to mozesz na to zaglosowac a olac reszte propozycji
<m477> czemu tak ciezko debiana 9 pobrac ;/
<wsky> bo nie maj eszcze debiana 9.
<wsky> spróbuj ponownie za jakieś 2 lata
<m477> a to nie to? http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/amd64/iso-dvd/ np
<m477> aha bo 8 dopiero wyszla?
<wsky> to co pokazałeś to testing. za wcześnie aby mówić o nim jako o 9.
<m477> mhm
<m477> a uzywal ktos mate?
<wsky> ja
<m477> i co onim sadzisz, syf?
<wsky> odgrzewany gnome 2
<wsky> coś jak trinity
<m477> aha, bo obecnie mam cynamona i sie zaczyna sypac
<wsky> sypać?
<m477> strasznie zabugowane jest
<m477> i chyba na lxde/openboxa sie przezuce
<m477> przerzuce*
<wsky> xfce jest ok
<m477> bo alternatyw nie widze
<wsky> xfce4
<m477> nie lubie
<wsky> to kde
<wsky> 4
<m477> jeszcze gorzej
<wsky> to używaj co chcesz
<m477> no wlasnie ciezko, na jakis WM musze sie przerzucic
<m477> bo mnie kazde srodowisko z czasem zaczyna meczyc
<m477> a najlepiej wspominam jakies awesomy i inne tilingi
<wsky> icewm fany nawet
<xaxes`> m477: bspwm jest super
<m477> obbadam :)
<wsky> razor też jest warte sprawdzenia
<drathir> wsky: marka?
<drathir> er?
<wsky> ?
<drathir> wsky: literowka, czy to cd srodowisk?
<wsky> razor qt
<wsky> http://razor-qt.org/
<drathir> wsky: z kde mi sie kojarzy...
<wsky> bo zestaw ikon ten sam i też na qt. jednak na tym podobieństwa się kończą.
<dweller> razor-qt przypadkiem nie zostął włączony do lxqt?
<dweller> został
<dweller> 2 lata temu...
<wsky> "Razor merged with LXDE, another project with similar scope."
<wsky> rzeczywiścoe
<wsky> rzeczywiście
 * drathir jest ciekaw czy im sie oplaca forki robic z istniejacych?
<drathir> g2 rozumiem, bo zawiesili, ale" aktywnych"?
<Wizard> Razor ssie
<Wizard> Wszystko w sumie ssie, widzieliście plazma pińć?
<m477> wyglada jak łyndołs 8 -,-
<m477> osię
<gjm> linuks ssie
<zolw> cale szczescie, ze nie linux ;)
<m477_> linux?
<m477_> a co to
<Dread> a komu to potrzebne
<gjm> a na co to komu
<xaxes`> linukssie
<gjm> xaxessie
<m477_> jak zwykle polemika na najwyzszym poziomie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-12
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-13
<grek> czesc po aktuaizacji - system sie nie uruchamia,
<grek> aktualizowany byl sterownik nvidi
<grek> dalem uruchom w bezpiecznym trybie ale tez nie odpala sie
<grek> dalem uruchom root
<Dread> jakiś dmesg czy coś
<Dread> xorg Ci sie posypał, czy co?
<Dread> odpala się normalnie, a potem czarny ekran?
<Dread> nie ma tu jasnowidzów
<grek> juz mowi
<grek> pokazuje sie ten wybór trybu ratunkowego - dalem uruchom jako root - mam sterownik nvidi przeinstalowanie moze by pomoglo
<grek> ale pisze ze system tylko do odczytu -
<grek> jak zamontowac go w normalnym trybie - nie mam jak pokazac logow bo jestem na innym kompie
<Dread> sudo -i
<Dread> mount -o remount,rw /
<grek> juz kiedys w nim tak mialem w tym kompie- ciezko w nim trybią sterowniki grafiki
<grek> dzieki - spróbuje recznie przeinstalowac nvidie moze pomoze
<Dread> pewnie tak.
<jacekowski> moment
<jacekowski> to nie nvidia
<jacekowski> jak system zostaje w RO to cos poszlo bardzo zle
<Dread> pewnie wyłączył z palca
<Dread> fsck sie wyglebało
<Dread> i tyle
<grek> fsck mowi clean
<jacekowski> przemountowanie systemu plikow do RW to jedna z pierwszych rzeczy co sa robione
<grek> tak dalem hard reset bo stał na czarnym ekranie bez mozliwosci przejscia do konsoli
<jacekowski> zreszta, FS chyba jest mountowany RW od poczatku
<Dread> nie.
<jacekowski> bo teraz nie kernel mountuje
<jacekowski> tylko initrd
<jacekowski> wiec nie jestem 100% jak to ubuntu rozwiazuje
<jacekowski> ale w fedorze initrd mountuje od razu do rw
<Dread> fedora != ubuntu
<Dread> ostatnio jak coś z ubuntu robiłem (~2 tyg temu) to widziałem tam ładne 'ro quiet' na końcu linijki gruba
<jacekowski> to nie znaczy nic
<jacekowski> ro to argument dla kernela
<Dread> tylko przypomne, że fedora ma systemd a nie upstart
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<systemd> potwierdzam
 * systemd już niedługo w twoim systemie operacyjnym
<jacekowski> w momencie gdy system uzywa initrd, polowa argumentow kernela przestaje dzialac
<jacekowski> ro jest jednym z nich
<Dread> jeden chuj
<jacekowski> bo root filesystem to initrd, i potem initrd moze zrobic co tylko chce
<jacekowski> moze zamountowac tak jak zostalo przykazane kernelowi, a moze olac calkiem
<XxHardXtremexX> Witam ;)
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<jacekn> ale tu ruch dzisiaj!
<Ashiren> a to tylko sroda
<grek> ok dzięki za pomoc zadziałało przeinstalowanie sterownika
<grek> :)
<XxHardXtremexX> O witam panom ;)
<drathir> bry...
<Dread> dzień
<gregorijus> Witam. Przysłałem stąd http://www.toplinuxapps.com/2015/05/portable-aimp3-media-player-v355-for.html AIMP portable. Czy można jakoś zachować ustawienia by przy następnym włączeniu wszystko działało i czy można zrobić shortcut na desktopie z ikonką AIMP?
<drathir> http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/05/extremely-serious-virtual-machine-bug-threatens-cloud-providers-everywhere/
<drathir> jacekowski: ^^
<drathir> gregorijus: sprawdz czy w katalogu domowym configa nie tworzy...
<gregorijus> jest .AIMPP
<jacekowski> drathir: nie uzywam emulacji dyskietek
<jacekowski> drathir: a bug jest w qemu
<jacekowski> a nie xenie czy kvm czy kernelu
<jacekowski> nie ma to jak panika
<drathir> jacekowski: a to fajnie w takim razie... A i lepsza mala panika niz po fakcie...
<drathir> gregorijus: sprawdz co zawiera i jak skopiujesz go to ustawienia powinno przywrocic...
<jacekowski> ale widze ze qemu jest popsute i kontroler dyskietek zawsze jest nawet jak samej stacji dyskietek nie ma
<drathir> gregorijus: a skrot zapewne od srodowiska zalezy...
<jacekowski> czyli i tak dziurawe
<gregorijus> środowisko mate
<jacekowski> ale dokladnie z tego powodu takie rzeczy siedza w userlandowym qemu a nie kernelu
<gregorijus> drathir - tam w tym folderze wszystkiego bardzo dużo - wszystko mam skopiować?
<drathir> jacekowski: najgorsze te stare "nieuzywano-zapomniane rzeczy" moim zdaniem, dobze, ze ktos wykryl...
<gregorijus> chciał bym mieć ikonkę na pulpicie i po naciśnięciu mieć te same ustawienia i nawet ten sam plik w aimpie do grania
<gregorijus> no tak jak na windows kiedyś miałem
<gregorijus> jeśli możliwe...
<drathir> gregorijus: zalezy co tam trzyma, bo moze miec jakies odnosniki do plikow w swoim magicznym formacie....
<drathir> gregorijus: zawsze mozesz ln -s uzyc...
<gregorijus> czyli otworzyć durektorię i do terminalu ln -s ?
<drathir> gregorijus: w sumie na program jak dasz prawym tez moze byc utworz dowiazanie...
<drathir> to odpowiednik skrotu...
<gregorijus> podaj mi co mam wkleić do terminalu
<gregorijus> tak będzie dla obojga łatwiej
<drathir> gregorijus: nie znam lokalizacji... ;/ ln -s sciezka_do_pliku_wykonywalnego sciezka_gdzie_ma_byc_link
<drathir> i to pelne z /home/user
<gregorijus> /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP
<drathir> a jak uruchamisz ten program?
<gregorijus> sam plik aimp.run jest na desktopie, a ten folder jest w /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP
<gregorijus> więc ścieżkę do pliku czy do folderu?
<drathir> ale ten aimp.run to strzelam, ze instalatoe tylko, a jak pozniej uruchamiasz?
<drathir> instalator*
<gregorijus> no właśnie z niego i uruchomiłem, a co dalej - nie kumam, bo ani shortcut ani nic - dlatego przyszedłem tu pytać co dalej ;D
<drathir> i dlatego za kazdym razem gubi ustawienia, bo instaluje jeszcze raz i nadpisuje je...
<drathir> przynajmiej tak strzelam... ;p
<gregorijus> a więc jakiego pliku gdzie teraz mam szukać? :D
<drathir> gregorijus: pytanie gdzie to sie instaluje... ;p ale strzelam, ze moze byc /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP tu w srodku...
<drathir> o ile hasla do roota nie wpisujesz przy instalacji...
<gregorijus> nie, nie wpisywałem
<gregorijus> a co ma być na końcu pliku?
<gregorijus> było .run, a teraz? :D
<drathir> to zapewne w katalogu domowym sie instaluje...
<drathir> zobacz w tym folderze co w srodku jest... czy nie ma aimpp pliku
<gregorijus> są pliki .exe
<gregorijus> sporo różnych
<drathir> hmmm...
<drathir> dosbox ? czy jak?
<drathir> czy to wine uzywa?
<gregorijus> dosdevices folder jest
<gregorijus> i drive c jest
<gregorijus> a w nich dużo czego
<drathir> czyli to wine chyba uzywa...
<drathir> czyli na drive_c/program files
<gregorijus> common files i internet explorer tam :D
<drathir> hmmm...
<gregorijus> w program files
<drathir> gregorijus: a nie lepiej czegos natywnego?
<gregorijus> clementine dusiłem parę lat, ale dziwne doświadczenie i wszystkie mnie szyzofrenikiem na forumach liczą, BO jest trzask przy odtwarzaniu - tak jakbym słyszał dźwięk samego HDD lub jakiegoś innego device
<gregorijus> w aimp tego dźwięku nie ma
<gregorijus> w sporo innych natywnych też jest
<drathir> alsamixer
<drathir> i zablokuj wszystko z in...
<gregorijus> a teraz po polsku :D
<gregorijus> alsamixer to robi - te dźwięki?
<drathir> wszystkie urzadzenia wejsciowe zablokuj...
<gregorijus> są na 0
<drathir> jak w tym programie dziala to natywnie tez powinno "musi"...
<drathir> tym bardziej, ze ten program przez wine idzie...
<drathir> gregorijus: w f5  czy f6 bodajze wszystkie urzadzenia?
<gregorijus> w tym aimpie nie działa natywny linuxowy regulator dźwięku w system tray, ale dźwięk mp3 jest superowy bez żadnych tam tratata i trakszt
<drathir> jakas magia czy jak ? ^^
<drathir> albo ucina czestotliwosci ;p
<gregorijus> i apropo clementine sto lat się nie odnawia - zrobili i puścili na świat
<gregorijus> i co do trzasku - trzask też był przy pauzie, ale z czasem ucichał
<gregorijus> a teraz z aimpem go nie ma ;p
<drathir> to magia jakas w takim razie...
<gregorijus> może warto było ci powiedzieć, że używam zewnętrznej karty dźwiękowej czy nie? :D
<drathir> gregorijus: normalnie nie powinno ti miec znaczenia, chyba, ze jedno z wbudowanej odtwarzasz drugie z zewnetrznej...
<drathir> to*
<gregorijus> nie, wbudowaną w ustawieniach zignorowałem
<gregorijus> więc z tym aimpem chyba nie da się nic tak zrozumiałem?
<gregorijus> shortcut na desktopie - zapamiętanie ustawień?
<drathir> jak w program files w tym folderze nie ma do uruchomienia .exe to ciezko muszisz szukac gdzie to sie zainstalowalo...
<drathir> jak w program files w tym folderze nie ma do uruchomienia .exe to ciezko muszisz szukac gdzie to sie zainstalowalo...
<drathir> sry...
<en0x> nie powtarzaj sie
<drathir> en0x: oj no bez przesady no...
<gregorijus> /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/drive_c/AIMPPortable tutaj jest aimportable.exe
<drathir> en0x: raz tylko ;p
<drathir> gregorijus daj mi chwile...
<gregorijus> /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/dosdevices/c:/AIMPPortable/App/AIMP tutaj jest aimp.exe
<drathir> env WINEPREFIX="/home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/" wine C:\\\\windows\\\\command\\\\start.exe /Unix /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/dosdevices/c:/AIMPPortable/App/AIMP/aimp.exe
<drathir> gregorijus: sprobuj to...
<drathir> gregorijus: to na kolanie sklecane, nie gwarantuje, ze zaskoczy...
<drathir> gregorijus: ewentualnie w c users desktop zobacz czy skrotu nie ma...
<gregorijus> nie ma
<drathir> a nie uruchomilo tamto ?
<gregorijus> co?
<gregorijus> .exe?
<drathir> env WINEPREFIX="/home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/" wine  C:\\\\windows\\\\command\\\\start.exe /Unix
<drathir> /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/dosdevices/c:/AIMPPortable/App/AIMP/aimp.exe
<drathir> env WINEPREFIX="/home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/" | wine /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/drive_c/AIMPPortable/aimportable.exe
<drathir> to tez zobacz...
<gregorijus> nie, stamtąd nie wpala
<gregorijus> .exe na wprost wciskiem nie wpala
<drathir> nie odpali, bo prefix inny ma..
<drathir> a wine -h w konsoli jak dasz??
<gregorijus> ojejku jak wsio poplątane :D
<gregorijus> wine gdzieś mam, zara :D
<drathir> moze to jakos ze statycznej lokalizacji wine korzysta...
<drathir> chce sprawdzic czy z systemowego korzysta, bylo instalowane wine przed uruchomieniem tego run pliku?
<gregorijus> a nie prościej będzie dać ci drzwi do teamviewera? :D
<drathir> choc nie wuudaje mi sie, ze wine spod usera bez instalacji z roota by dzialalo...
<drathir> wydaje*
<drathir> gregorijus: szczerze wolalbym nie, tak bezpieczniej...
<gregorijus> bo dla mnie te wine i td to kosmos :D
<drathir> lol link do theabbys.ru i starcrafta O.o
<drathir> i do wine w wtym run tez widze... czyli to zestaw appek widze ze ma w sobie...
<gregorijus> więc jaki werdykt? :F
<gregorijus> :D
<drathir> "$APPDIR/usr/bin/wine" "C:\\AIMPPortable.exe" niby w skrypcie jest...
<drathir> sprawdz czy w tym folderze jest /us/bin/wine gdzies...
<drathir> /usr/bin/wine*
<gregorijus> /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/dosdevices/z:/usr/bin
<gregorijus> ale wine to nie folder, a jakiś plik
<drathir> ok to tak zobacz...
<drathir> env WINEPREFIX="/home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/" | /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/dosdevices/z:/usr/bin/wine /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/drive_c/AIMPPortable/aimportable.exe
<gregorijus> do terminalu?
<drathir> nom...
<gregorijus> cannot find...
<drathir> gregorijus: wszystko to jedna komenda...
<drathir> o to juz cos...
<drathir> cd /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/drive_c/AIMPPortable/
<drathir> env WINEPREFIX="/home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/"
<drathir> /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/dosdevices/z:/usr/bin/wine ./aimportable.exe
<gregorijus> po ostatnim wine cannot find
<drathir> /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/dosdevices/z:/usr/bin/wine aimportable.exe
<drathir> a tak?
<gregorijus> też
<drathir> cd /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/dosdevices/z:/usr/bin/
<drathir> ./wine /home/gzegozas/.AIMPP/drive_c/AIMPPortable/aimportable.exe
<drathir> jak to nie pojdzie to jeszcze mozesz sprobowac skrypt z .run pliku...
<gregorijus> nie poszło
<gregorijus> a jak?
<drathir> tylko, ze ten skrypt to lekko dlugi...
<gregorijus> czyli trzeba coś natywnego :DDDDDDDDD
<drathir> gregorijus: w edytorze jak otworzysz i wyszukasz .AIMPP
<gregorijus> jaki odtwarzacz jest najbardziej odnawiany i doskonalony dla linuxa?
<gregorijus> bo clementine to trup
<gregorijus> dobry, ale nie doskonali się
<drathir> juz chyba lepiej wine zainstalowac i windowsowa instalke normalnie tego programu...
<gregorijus> chyba tak i zrobię :D
<drathir> jesli natywnie nie...
<drathir> zalezy czego oczekujesz kodeki i tak sa aktualizowane systematycznie...
<gregorijus> oczekuję wszystkiego, co ma aimp :D
<drathir> community/clementine 1.2.3-5 [installed]
 * drathir nie wie co ma ;p 
<gregorijus> 2013 rok :D
 * drathir mpd przewaznie uzywa, ewentualnie mocp...
<drathir> extra/lame 3.99.5-2 [installed]
<drathir> gregorijus: audacious zobacz...
<gregorijus> często ma update?
<drathir> extra/audacious 3.6.1-1 [installed]
<drathir> tylko tak jak mowie to nie ma znaczenia, bo kodeki i tak zawsze aktualne sa..
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-14
<drathir> bry..
<m477> gang albani!
<gjm> robert m ssie
<gjm> borixon ssie
<gjm> tylko popek
<m477> krul albani
<m477> wszyscy naje....
<gjm> na bani
<wsky> m477: bierzesz jeszcze ritalin?
<TheNumb> wsky: chyba przestał.
<pi____> hej
<m477> wsky: a kiedy mowilem ze biore?
<wsky> kilka miesięcy temu
<wsky> może rok
<m477> chyba dalej
<m477> nie biore
<wsky> mhm
<m477> a co
<m477> wole bupropion
<m477> ale tez nie biore
<m477> tylko czeźwość no i wóda
<m477> tak z grubsza
<mateusz_> czesc
<m477> chociaz tez znalazlem dobra alternatywe
<mateusz_> Panowie, pytanie, zainstalowalem apache2, potem phpmyadmin, owncloud itd, wszystko dzialalo. Nie moglem jednak za nic postawic https na apache, wszystkie poradniki przeszedlem i nic. W koncu pomyslalem, ze ok, wywalam aptitude purge apache2, po wywaleniu zauwazylem, ze configi zostalem wiec wywalilem recznie, potem instalacja i krzyczy, ze nie ma logow. Przeinstalowalem apache2.2-common, logi wrocily, zaczalem znowu podazac za tutorialem do ssl i teraz mi si
<mateusz_> zamiasto nie ma logow mialo byc configow
<mateusz_> delikatnie mi sie juz pomysly skonczyly, pomyslalem olac SSL
<wsky> m477: a nic, tak zagadałem, zawsze jak Cie widzę przypomina mi się, że brałeś ritalin
<mateusz_> robie owncloud reinstall i tez nie idzie :(
<mateusz_> jakis pomysl?
<m477> spoko :f
<m477> ale nadal nie wiem co to ma do rzeczy
<m477> hehe
<wsky> mateusz_: dlaczego wykonujesz niskopoziomowe operacje nasystemie który nie jest do tego zaprojektowany?
<wsky> mateusz_: a może byś przekleił na nopaste jakiś output apta? byłoby lepiej.
<wsky> m477: a czy musi mieć?
<m477> istnieje cos takiego jak determinizm
<m477> wiec dla mnie tak
<mateusz_> wsky: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?481354
<wsky> mateusz_: jak chcesz mieć znowu defaultowe configi to użyj apt-get --purge reinstall
<mateusz_> wsky: a to przy probie reinstalacji owncloud
<mateusz_> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?481355
<wsky> z tego wynika, owncloud się zainstalował
<wsky> ale skrypt restartujący apache2 zawiódł bo masz babol w konfigu apache
<wsky> a bez poprawnego configa apache nie wystartuje
<wsky> napraw sobie config apacza
<mateusz_> wsky: chcialbym chetnie goly i wyjsciowy
<wsky> co?
<mateusz_> no reinstall poszedl z purge
<mateusz_> wiec config zwalony? dziwne
<wsky> koleś, jak odpaliłeś reinstal z purge to masz znowu domyślne configi ...
<mateusz_> powinienem, jednakze sam widzisz, ze przy probie reinstalalcji owncloud krzyczy, ze config jest zwalony
<wsky> dobra, lądujesz na mojej ignorliście
<mateusz_> Nie skomentuje.
<m477> ;d
<m477> wsky: ty tu pod innym nikiem siedziales?
<wsky> nie wiem, może
<m477> raczej
<gjm> siedział
<gjm> bane
<m477> kto polewa?
<wsky> polewacze
<m477> wsky=whiskey?
<wsky> nie
<m477> :(
<m477> bo mi sie tak kojarzy
<wsky> nie jesteś sam, ludziom często ten nick się tak kojarzy
<drathir> lol
<drathir> co to sie tu dzieje...
<m477> drathir: nie pytaj tylko polewaj :D
<wsky> m477: byś sobie popaczył jak wyglądają tacy polewacze pod sklepem niedaleko mnie
<m477> :]
<wsky> ale co ja tu będę, każdy zna takie widoki w polszy
<m477> ano
<m477> ide rano na bilarda trzeba sie wyspac, chyba
<m477> trololo
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-15
<drathir> m477: lepiej bez polewania, bo zle bile podwojnie widziec ;p
<m477> drathir: ale wtedy 2x punktow co przeciwnik mozesz wbic :)
<drathir> m477: cwane, cwane...
<drathir> bry...
<m477> no ba
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-16
<m477> pijemy o/
<Voldenet> polewaj
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/N1MoKlV.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aQ45nyW_460s.jpg
<jacek_> cześć
<jacek_> pomoże mi ktoś wygenerować plik xorg.conf w Ubuntu 14.04?
<jacek_> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/generowanie-pliku-xorg-conf-w-ubuntu-9-10-i-nowszym/
<jacek_> ten sposób nie działa, nie mam tego pliku
<jacek_> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jacek_> dochodzę więc tylko do pkt 3
<BlessJah> nie potrzebujesz xorg.conf, wszystko w locie jest generowane
<jacek_> BlessJah, potrzebuję, chodzi o kartę graficzną SIS Mirage 3
<jacek_> mam sterownik, ale muszę dodać co nieco do tego właśnie pliku
<mati75> jacek_: 661 czy 771?
<gjm> 007
<mati75> 0,7
<gjm> zgłoś się
<jacek_> już zrobiłem
<jacek_> zamiast gdm stop trzeba było light dm stop
<jacek_> lightdm*
<jacek_> a potem wg instrukcji
<jacek_> ubuntu 14.04 nie ma pliku /etc/init.d/gdm
<jacek_> jest lightdm
<jacek_> a w Mint 17 mdm
<jacek_> dziękuję wszystkim za chęć pomocy
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> w nagrode lap obrazek https://i.imgur.com/BSKpLJX.jpg
<gjm> :3
<jacek_> jeszcze mam kłopot w Mincie, bo robię na 2 kompach
<jacek_> nie mam ikon powiadamiania, choć po kliknięciu w miejsce np. głośniczka pojawia się regulacja głosności
<jacek_> hmmm...
<jacek_> może po update zadziała
<jacek_> co za g*wno te SIS Mirage 3
<shadow193> Witam wszystkich, mam problem z instalacja sterownikow amd na ubuntu, po formacie. Sciagnalem nowy obraz 14.04.02 64bit i gdy probuje zainstalowac sterownik przez apke : additional drivers, wskaznik przeskakuje z powrotem na sterownik xorg. Wpisujac w google wyczytalem ze wystarczy zmienic zrodlo instalacji oprogramowania w tej apce, wiec probowalem paru roznych serwerow ale problem wciaz nie znika. Moja karta to Radeon 6370M na laptopie lenovo g5
<shadow193> 70. Czy ktos ma jakies pomysly ?? Dodam ze na 14.04.01 wszystko dzialalo bez zarzutu. Z gory dziekuje
<grek_> czesc
<grek_> próbuje zaintalowac statsd wraz z graphite - stastsd chyba dziala graphite nie wiem - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-statsd-to-collect-arbitrary-stats-for-graphite-on-ubuntu-14-04
<grek_> piszą Refresh the page if you already had it running: http://domain_name_or_ip
<grek_> hm ale ja mam różne strony na localhosccie - a nie widze gdzie to konfiguruje apach czy jakis serwer
<grek_> wie moze ktos jak to zobaczyc lub jak to zainstalowac ?
<gjm> nie
<grek_> instrukcja na 3 strony a na koncu i tak nie dziala - nie ma co supeer python
<grek_> bylo by w php to by dzialalo
<TheNumb> wątpię
<grek_> ja nie watpie tylko sprawdzam
<babaj> czesc
<babaj> potrzebuje programisty co napisze mala aplikacje oczywiscie za odpowiednie wynagrodzenie :)
<Wizard> Siemano
<gjm> hejq
<Wizard> O, cześć gjm
<gjm> No czesc.
<Wizard> Co słychać?
<gjm> Trudno powiedziec.
<gjm> Nic sie nie dzieje.
<Wizard> U mnie się dzieje
<Wizard> Uff, ale gorąc
<gjm> U mnie nie za cieplo.
<gjm> Ale ten nie za zimno.
<gjm> Fajnie jest, siedzimy.
<Wizard> Kto siedzi i gdzie?
<gjm> Ja z kumplem, w lesie.
<Wizard> lol, i w lesie masz internety? Fajnie.
<Wizard> W ogóle, kupiłem se telefon z windowsem i jest przezajebisty
<Wizard> W życiu bym nie pomyślał, że wp8.1 jest taki wygodny i sprawny
<gjm> Z Windowsem? ,_,
<Wizard> I ma mapy offline
<Wizard> No, Microsoft Lumia
<gjm> o tempora
<Wizard> http://www.gsmarena.com/microsoft_lumia_435_dual_sim-6949.php
<Wizard> Ale spoko, bo nie mam planu internetowego, a to gówienko ma mapy offline z nawigacją. A że wyprowadziłem się z Łodzi, to mi to bardzo pomaga
<gjm> "Telefon jest zainfekowany. Skanowac i zabic wirusy teraz?"
<gjm> no przeciez zainstalowalem adblocka
<Wizard> O, to wada wp8.1
<Wizard> Ni ma adblocka :/
<gjm> a jaka jest przegladarka?
<gjm> ie
<gjm> ?
<Wizard> Oczywiście :D
<Wizard> I się pod nią jakieśtam strony czasem oczywiście rozwalają, ale mam to w dupie.
<Wizard> I tak rzadko używam
<Wizard> W ogóle, internet w telefonie… Co za pomysł kretyński
<Wizard> Ekranik 10cm i jak ja mam na tym cycki oglądać?
<babaj> czesc Wizard :D
<TheNumb> O, wziuuzard
<TheNumb> ;o
<TheNumb> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> Siema.
<Wizard> A co to za babaj jakiś?
<TheNumb> A nie wiem.
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> Zrób porządek :D
<babaj> Wizard, DaZ mnie polecil zebym sie tutaj odezwal
<TheNumb> Omg, daz
<babaj> szukam programiste co by mi mala apke napisal
<Wizard> DaZ cię polecił? To on żyje?
<babaj> zaplace
<TheNumb> Wizard: czasem na #archlinux-pl się pojawi
<Dread> daz
<Dread> :D
<Dread> d42 where are you
<babaj> sa chetni?
<Wizard> babaj: Niestety, jestem na etapie przeprowadzki z jednego miasta do drugiego i w najbliższym czasie nie mam niestety czasu na pierdoły
<babaj> oO
<Wizard> Może napisz co potrzebujesz i się ktoś zgłosi
<babaj> dokladnie to potrzebuje tak
<babaj> aplikacje co by wchodzila na taki portal z filmikami tam by obczajala ktore filmiki w danych kategoriach maja najwiecej rate i pobierala lokalnie je segregujac do folderow
<babaj> cos wiecej to do ustalenia juz na priv
<TheNumb> Wizard: gdzie się przenosisz?
<Wizard> Podaj jeszcze kwotę
<Wizard> TheNumb: Nad morze.
<TheNumb> gnójmiasto?
<Wizard> Nie
<TheNumb> to dobrze.
<babaj> Wizard, ja place za 1h
<Wizard> Morze Śródziemne
<babaj> 20zł/1h
<TheNumb> Wizard: o :D
<Wizard> babaj: To nawet jakbym miał czas, to nie :D
<babaj> tylko mniej wiecej wymiar chce wiedziec wczesniej
<Wizard> Szukaj studenta :D
<TheNumb> nawet student nie zrobi ;p
<babaj> lol
<babaj> w dupach wam sie poprzewracalo ;d
<Wizard> Za 20zł/h to się komputera nie opłaca włączać, babaj.
<Wizard> Nie w dupach, tylko po prostu
<babaj> za 20zl
<babaj> obiad mozna kupic
<babaj> :)
<babaj> no ale nawet jesli
<babaj> to mozna sie dogadac bo ile takie cos moze zajac
<babaj> czasu skoro taki dobry jestes?
<n3t> Co to za nielegalne biznesy?
<Wizard> A ile płacisz za wycenę? :D
<TheNumb> babaj: zależy od portalu
<Wizard> Ej dobra, tak na serio, naprawdę nie mam czasu, babaj.
<babaj> :<
<babaj> Wizard, spoko
<TheNumb> babaj: i zależy czy wchodzi w rachubę też aktualizowanie aplikacji
<babaj> TheNumb, aktualizowanie nie
<TheNumb> Bo struktura portalu się zmienia i moduł pobierający trzeba poprawiać.
<Wizard> Muszę znaleźć mieszkanie, sprowadzić kobitę, urządzić się, sprowadzić graty jakieś z macierzy…
<Wizard> babaj: A tak z ciekawości, jaki to portal? Pornhub?
<babaj> TheNumb, aaa to ma byc takie konfiguratywne chociaz ja
<babaj> Wizard, heheh no zgadles z redtuba
<babaj> chce filmiki miec
<babaj> na takie prywatne sprawy
<Wizard> Hmm, a tam wszystko nie ma pięciu gwiazdek czasem? :D
<babaj> Wizard, nie wlasnie nie niektore sa lepsze niektore gorsze
<Wizard> Ale to chyba zależy co kto lubi.
<babaj> ale po komentarzasz tez mozna sie dowiedziec jaka jest popularnosc
<babaj> ja poluje na amatorskie
<Wizard> Ja tam bardziej lubię na żywo
<Wizard> No ale mniejsza.
<babaj> ale chcialbym ogolnie codziennie miec wlasnie
<babaj> zestaw filmikow
<babaj> na kompie
<TheNumb> ,_,
<Wizard> Spoko, to nie powinno być trudne
<babaj> zeby nie wchodzic we flashe klikac
<TheNumb> babaj: to będzie banalne
<TheNumb> youtube-dl afair umie pobierać z redtube/pornhuba
<babaj> oO
<babaj> to spoko :)
<TheNumb> podajesz tylko link i wziuu
<Wizard> wget umie
<babaj> ale wlasnie ja nie wiem co z tym algorytmem
<babaj> czy jak to sie nazywa
<TheNumb> na pewno mają jakieś sortowanie
<TheNumb> robisz scrapera i tyle
<babaj> zeby te najlepsze filmiki
<babaj> miec
<TheNumb> ,_,
<babaj> bo ja naprzyklad nie lubie zbyt ostrych akcji
<babaj> bardziej soft naturalne
<TheNumb> no to filtrowanie po tagach
<Wizard> No mniejsza, chwilowo jestem padnięty i nie mam nawet siły myśleć
<TheNumb> o ile są i uzupełniają
<babaj> no i blow job
<babaj> albo gang bang
<babaj> tez w chodzi w gre
<n3t> Brzmi jak pomysł na biznes. „No match for "PR0NDAILY.COM"”.
<babaj> i to na ubuntu ma byc
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> Nie no, lol po prostu
<TheNumb> Wizard: to jest tak wtf że nie wiem co o tym myśleć.
<TheNumb> ~_~
<babaj> TheNumb, dasz rade zrobic ?
<TheNumb> babaj: na pewno
<TheNumb> babaj: tylko nie jestem zainteresowany.
<Wizard> Mniejsza, napisałbym to z ciekawości, ale mówię - zły czas
<babaj> ahh no spoko
<Wizard> O, tera to nikt pornoli nie ogląda.
<TheNumb> Wizard: o to to.
<TheNumb> Ja nie oglądam i żyję.
<Wizard> A na pewno połowa już stronę otworzyła, żeby zobaczyć jak tagi wyglądają i "przypadkiem" się kliknęło na film
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> hłe
<babaj> a da sie zobaczyc na redtubie liste wszystkich tagów?
<n3t> Może mają jakieś API?
<TheNumb> http://api.redtube.com/docs/
<TheNumb> he he
<Wizard> Ej, serio? Bo jestem w mieszkaniu firmowym i nie zamierzam tego klikać :D
<TheNumb> no jest api
<TheNumb> i to całkiem konkret
<TheNumb> podajesz tagi
<TheNumb> wypluwa xml albo json
<TheNumb> <video duration="31:45" views="23" video_id="64224" rating="5" ratings="1" url="blah" publish_date="2011-07-31">
<babaj> fajne by bylo gdyby tez
<babaj> np. wchodze rano na komputer
<babaj> i pobieraja sie nowe filmiki czy cos
<TheNumb> i od rana masturbacje megazorda
<babaj> i moge tez obejrzec kompilacje ich
<babaj> przedtym czy zobaczyc czy jest co ogladac
<TheNumb> babaj: musisz mieć sprecyzowane wymagania
<TheNumb> nikt normalny nie rzuci się do robienia projektu w którym ciągle wymyślasz nowe funkcjonalności.
<babaj> TheNumb, w sensie rzeczy
<babaj> TheNumb, no ja azjatki lubie
<Wizard> TheNumb: funkcje, funkcjonalność jest niepoliczalna i nie może mieć liczby mnogiej
<n3t> Skrót wiadomości :D
<Wizard> Nieóku
<Wizard> Hmm, wczoraj jedną poznałem
<TheNumb> Wizard: hmm, przepisywałem trzy razy to zdanie i nie zmieniłem.
<n3t> Wizard: nieukę?
<Wizard> Nie, Azjatkę
<Wizard> TheNumb: Übung machts den Meister
<TheNumb> Wizard: niestety nie znam niemieckiego aż tak dobrze :(
<TheNumb> Praktyka czyni mistrza?
<babaj> TheNumb, a azjatki chociaz dalbys rade?
<TheNumb> babaj: nie?
<babaj> ok
<TheNumb> Nie jestem zainteresowany.
<Wizard> TheNumb: Trening czyni mistrza
<Wizard> Dosłownie "ćwiczenie robi mistrza"
<Wizard> :P
<TheNumb> mhm
<n3t> A to nie w Ubuntu były te porn szukajki w dashu?
<TheNumb> nie
<Wizard> To w ajfonie, ale przeszukiwało tylko jeden tag, jeśli wiesz o czym myślę ;D
<n3t> https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ubuntu/adult-scopes
<TheNumb> n3t: nie ruszali od quantala
<Wizard> Raz zadziałało i potem już nikt nie miał czasu rozwijać :D
<n3t> Lulz.
<TheNumb> Wizard: ale przynajmniej dobrze przetestowane ;-)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/sCgfHCj.jpg
<Tombus> witam. czy ktoś z Was naprawiał uszkodzone filmy? Dzisiaj miałem wypadek i materiał z kamery byłby dowodem. Niestety z kamery wypadła bateria i materiał jest uszkodzony :/
<Wizard> Tombus: 1. Jeźdź z zapiętą ładowarką. 2. W jakim formacie zapisuje kamera i jaki jest system plików na karcie?
<Wizard> 3. Pamiętaj, że jak będziesz grzebał w pliku i się przyznasz, to sąd może odrzucić dowód, jako zmanipulowany
<Tombus> na razie chcę zobaczyć, czy cokolwiek się nagrało. Kamerka sony hdr as200 nagrywała w formacie mp4 z kodekiem xavc s
<Tombus> plik skopiowałem bez problemu, ale na karcie mam exfat
<Wizard> To bieda
<Wizard> Ale spróbuj otworzyć to w avidemux
<Wizard> Z resztą, w czymkolwiek
<Tombus> próbowałem. pomielił chwilę i wypluł błąd-litanię
<Wizard> Kto pomielił i wypluł?
<Tombus> vlc również samemu nie zaproponował naprawy/indeksacji
<Tombus> avidemux
<Wizard> No to słabo, ja tam się na tym nie znam, ale avidemux używa ffmpeg a vlc chyba jakichś swoich, więc spróbuj może czegokolwiek opartego o gstreamer?
<Wizard> Albo xine?
<Wizard> mplayera?
<Wizard> Cokolwiek.
<Wizard> Ale pewnie to jest tak, że jak bateria wypadła, to z bufora nie przerzucił tego co ostatnio nagrał.
<Tombus> mplayer otwiera plik i się zatrzymuje pokazując... nic, czarne tło. xine nie próbowałem
<Wizard> Ale ja się tam nie znam, w mojej kamerze bateria trzyma od nowości 5 minut, więc jeżdżę z ładowarką na stałe.
<Tombus> tak też myślę. sądzę, że jeśli udałoby się zindeksować nan nowo plik, to może...
<Tombus> rzecz się działa na rowerze...
<Wizard> Aaaaaa…
<Wizard> A co odwaliłeś? (bo to zawsze rowerzysta odwala)
<Tombus> jestem kolarzem. mijałem jakiegoś gostka, co stał na środku jezdni. niefart, że udało mu się złapać mnie za bluzę i uziemił...
<Wizard> O kurde :/
<Wizard> O kurde, to współczuję
<Wizard> Ale niestety, jak żaden program tego nie otwiera, to zostają ci świadkowie, zakładając, że to się działo u nas w kraju - takowych nie masz :/
<Tombus> skończyło się na pękniętym kasku (2 raz kask uratował mi życie) i pokiereszowanej kamerce. zaraz dzwoniłem po policję i karetkę. inaczej gość by mnie chciał klepać jeszcze.
<Wizard> CO?!
<Tombus> jechał ze mną kolega. zeznania się potwierdzają
<Wizard> To powodzenia… No bo co ci mogę poradzić?
<Wizard> Ale jak czytam takie historie to mnie, k…wa, krew zalewa
<Tombus> hmm, kolarze życzą sobie szerokości ;)
<Wizard> Ja rower traktuję jako środek transportu - do pracy jeżdżę ;D
<Wizard> Znaczy jeździłem, bo teraz nie mam roweru
<Tombus> a ja kręcę rocznie jakieś 11k
<Tombus> więc trochę idiotów spotkam na drogach. niestety ten był dość szybki i zwinny
<Wizard> Do takich trzeba strzelać
<Tombus> Dobra, lecę odpoczywać i szukać paperów do ubezpieczyciela. Pozdrawiam i dzięki za porady!
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/l4gtEqf.jpg
<Wizard> Fjany
<Ashiren> parwda?
<Wizard> No prawda
<Wizard> A ja mojego nie mam ze sobą :(
<Wizard> Dzisiaj tylko z nim na skype rozmawiałem
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-17
<gjm> Ashiren: jaki kebab
<mattti> kebab?
<mattti> mam czuć się zaproszony?
<Dread> nie
<Dread> jak nie płacisz za wszystkich to nie
<mattti> a jak tylko za siebi?
<mattti> *siebie
<Dread> to nie
<gjm> dokładnie, nie
<m477> jacekowski: kojarzysz czy mplayer potrafi z klatek montowac film? albo czy jest cos, co nie jest ffmpeg'iem
<Dread> mplayer
<Dread> montować
<Dread> choose one
<Dread> i why not ffmpeg
<Ashiren> moze mencoder
<m477> Dread: bo jest cos zwalone w mintcie, zrodla nie dzialaja
<Dread> dokładniej coś?
<gjm> womencoder
<m477> Dread: $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg
<gjm> no tak, bo w ubu jest libav xD
<m477> a kto mowi ze mam ubu?
<Ashiren> pacman -S ffmpeg
<Dread> >ppa
<TheNumb> m477: mint to ubuntu
<TheNumb> jeden chuj
<Dread> m477: weź jak normalny murzyn skompiluj z oficjalnych źródeł, a nie jakieś szajsy sie bawisz
<TheNumb> w 15.04 już masz ffmpega jak człowiek
<TheNumb> a nie libav
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> w sumie to obydwa są
<TheNumb> m477: albo zrób sobie gento z USE="-libav ffmpeg"
<TheNumb> i wyjabene
<m477> mam 17 i nie ma
<m477> juz zainstalowalem
<TheNumb> mint 17 to ubuntu 14.04
<TheNumb> z czym do ludzi?
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> w *15.04* jest ffmpeg
<TheNumb> kapiszi?
<m477> nie ma minta 18, czaisz?
<Dread> no to zainstaluj system który wspiera porządne pakiety
<Dread> a nie jakieś szajsy
<TheNumb> m477: i nie będzie do 2016
<m477> no wlasnie sie przymierzam do tego
<TheNumb> m477: w ogóle to z problemami z mintem out na #linuxmint-pl
<TheNumb> tutaj jest #ubuntu-pl
<Dread> tam Ci powiedzą żebyś zainstlował co innego :D
<m477> ale nie chce mi sie druygi raz wszystkiego instalowac :<
<TheNumb> Dread: dokładnie.
<m477> <TheNumb> mint 17 to ubuntu 14.04
<m477> jaki problem
<TheNumb> Napiszą mu żeby zainstalował ubuntu :DDD
<m477> wiec
<TheNumb> m477: widzisz różnicę między 15.04 a 14.04?
<m477> >_>
<TheNumb> Na dodatek mint nie jest wspierany na kanale #ubuntu
<TheNumb> A #ubuntu-pl to oficjalny polski kanał.
<TheNumb> Tutaj obowiązują te same zasady.
<m477> ojej
<Dread> m477: chcesz mieć ubuntu, to zmień repo i zrób sobie apt-get upgrade
<Dread> będziesz miał ubuntu ;d
<m477> nie chce
<Dread> leń
<m477> korzystalem z ubu z pińć lat
<TheNumb> i zacząłeś używać ubuntu z upośledzeniem
<m477> o fak, chleb mi spadl z polki na klawe ;o
<TheNumb> ech
<TheNumb> co ci ludzie
<m477> wut?
<TheNumb> LM to takie gorsze ubuntu.
<TheNumb> Gdyby pojawiła się edycja ubuntu z cinnamonem to LM był by skończony.
<TheNumb> Najlepiej by było gdyby cinnamon w ogóle nie powstał.
<TheNumb> To takie gorsze GNOME 3.
<TheNumb> Które i tak jest gnuwniane.
<m477> imo takie bardziej gnome 2.5
<TheNumb> yyy
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> gnome 2.5 to bardziej MATE :p
<m477> no moze
<m477> nie wiem
<m477> gnome3 jest w ogole unusable
<TheNumb> jest używalne
<TheNumb> ale z kilkoma rozszerzeniami
<m477> w postaci innego srodowiska
<m477> w 15.04 sa jeszcze Xy?
<TheNumb> no tak
<gjm> igreki
<Wizard> Gimby nie znajo :(
<mattti> heja
<mattti> czy wy plus
<gjm> nie, minus
<mattti> minus gsm
 * Wizard ziewa
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie ziewaj bo ci karaluch wpadnie
<Wizard> Nie ma tu karaluchów
<Wizard> Co najwyżej papugi
<Wizard> Wrzeszczo i srajo
<gjm> ale ja jestem
<Ashiren> albo palec ci wloza http://img0.joyreactor.com/pics/post/cat-yawn-finger-gif-1697318.gif
<gjm> ja tak zawsze robię
<Wizard> Ja kotu
<mattti> lepiej zaśliniony do ucha komuś
<mattti> albo kotku
<gjm> albo w dupę
<Ashiren> raz w dupe to nie pedal
<gjm> no to dawaj
<mattti> jak się nazywa aplet w tacce systemowej kde odpowiadający za dźwięk
<jacekowski> kmix
<mattti> a jak go dodać do tacki?
<mattti> albo mam jakiś bląd
<mattti> że to nie działa jak powinno
<mattti> po usunięciu i reinstalacji kmix pojawia się w tacce systemowej
<TheNumb> nie trzeba usuwać
<TheNumb> wystarczy go uruchomić ,_,
<TheNumb> alt+f2 i wpisz kmix
<mattti> już za późno
<mattti> ale fakt można spróbować to zrobić w ten sposób
<mattti> a jak przypisać skrót Alt+F1 by wyświetlał się pasek z aktywatorami programów przycisk start
<mattti> nie wiem jak w nazywa się to działanie w programie do skrótów
<mattti> kiedyś sobie już to w jakiś sposób utworzyłem ale niestety już nie pamiętam
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-16
<grek> czesc w apache hosty sie konfiguje jam ma wiele domen - <VirtualHost *:8080> czy <VirtualHost nazwadommu.pl:8080>
<grek> piszą że *:
<d42> grek: stawia się nginx
<grek> ale mam czesto tak ze strona wczesniejsza mi sie pokazuje zamiast nastepnej
<jacekn> no zalezy, chyba oba dzialaja
<grek> wiem wiem - ale nie mam kiedy to rozczaic a troche tego jest jakis staroci i stoja na apache
<grek> ale wlasnie - mam tak ze pierwszy z kolei vhost sie pokazuje pod domena innego
<jacekn> grek: * znaczy ze bedzie dany vhost na wszyskich IP a druga forma tylko na nazwadommu.pl (chociaz nie jestem na 100% pewien czy DNS zamiast IP dziala w tym wypadku)
<grek> i nie wiem z czego to wynika
<jacekn> brakuje Ci np. servername czy cos takiego moze?
<jacekn> albo literowka
<jacekn> grek: apache2ctl configtest cos mowi?
<grek> nie nic :)
<grek> ale juz patrze
<grek> czasem mi sie tak dzieje - po restarcie apache jest ok - wiec tym bardziej dziwne
<grek> ale sprawdze tym apache2ctl -S jak znowu sie tak stanie
<grek> teraz mam ok, hostow ok 20 - to chyba nie jest jakos duzo nawet dla malego serwerka zreszta co to za roznica moze zamulac alee nie zeby mylił katalogi domowe :)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-17
<scet> Panowie można w Ubuntu gdzieś sprawdzić jakie i kiedy były aktualizację dla jednej konkretnej aplikacji?
<jacekn> scet: /var/log/dpkg.log
<scet> thx
<scet> a to mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Można jakoś zablokować aby jedna aplikacja nigdy nie była aktualizowana?
<jacekowski> mozna
<jacekowski> poczytaj o czym co sie nazywa "pinning"
<jacekowski> apt pinning
<scet> ok dzięki
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-18
<janusz> czesc
<janusz> zainstalowalem kubuntu 16.04 po polsku ale czesc mam po angielsku - zawsze po instalacji bylo pytanie czy chce doinstalwoac reszte ale teraz nei bylo
<janusz> kojazy ktos jak to sie nazywa
<janusz> co mam pobrac zeby spolonizowac reszte kde
<janusz> np w dolphinie mam create new a pod tym kopiuj
<tobiasz29> masz paczkę kde-l10n-pl  ?
<janusz> ok nie bylo jej
<janusz> zaisntalowalem robie restart pewnie bedzie dzialac dzieki za pomoc
<tobiasz29> nvm
<Ashiren> janusze linuxa
<wincyj> o elo
<wincyj> cooo gjm łopem?
<tobiasz29> ban
<wincyj> na 3 dni
<wincyj> Dread: nie wiedzialem ze ty szych0 jestes na freenode
<Dread> czo
<Dread> a, małpę mam
<wincyj> no opa masz na ubu
<wincyj> szycha
 * wincyj kłaniam sie
<wincyj> nawet 'me' zjebalem :D
<firemark> [21:42:43]  wincyj » cooo gjm łopem?
<firemark> zdziwiłem się też kiedyś
<firemark> tymbardziej kiedy ja dostałem opa :D
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-19
<wincyj> eloszka
<mati75> a ty tu
<wincyj> no widzisz :D
<wincyj> zycie potrafi zaskakiwac :D
<wincyj> ABCDATA - czyli jak nie robic panelu dla klienta
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-20
<grek> czesc ma ktoś może problem z wylogowywaniem się automatycznie z google - w chromium ? na chromee i ff jest ok na chromium bardzo czesto m nie wylogowuje
<firemark> grek: usun wszystkie ciasteczka
<firemark> grek: znaczy problem jest taki, ze wyloguje spokojnie, tylko zostaje informacja ze mozesz sie zalogowac
<grek> tak to pomaga ale niedlugo pojawia sie ponownie - do tego pomaga usuniecie wsyztkich ciasteczek a nie ciasteczej tej strony
<grek> raz mnie przekierowallo na strone google z informacja zebym skasowal wszystkie ciastka prezgladarki
<tobiasz29> grek: zmień przeglądarkę
<grek> no na chrome
<tobiasz29> czy tam browser
<grek> jakos wolalem chromium zeby nie przesadzac z google
<grek> :)
<tobiasz29> :)
<tobiasz29> ma starą operę... 12 z hakiem... polecam
<tobiasz29> * mam
<grek> a no moze tak dawno  nie widzialem jak dziala a ff mi zamula mam wolna grafike
<tobiasz29> u mnie to samo... stare pc grafa ma z 10 lat  :>
<firemark> tobiasz29: czyli nie dziala ci pół internetu? :D
<grek> uruchomilem wlasnie i dziala super
<grek> opera webkitowy inspektor
<grek> powinno wszystko dzialac to chgba webkit jest jak chromium i inne
<grek> no super jest ta oper
<grek> :)
<grek> ustawiam jako domyślną
<tobiasz29> firemark: :P
<firemark> tobiasz29: tez kocham stara opere btw
<mati75> stara opera na linux umarła
<mati75> opiera się na system dziurawym ssl
<mati75> gstreamer 0.10 to samo
<firemark> :(
<mati75> s/system/starym/
<marek> jak utworzyc katalog z bieżącą datą
<wincyj> w sensie nazwa?
<wincyj> w jakim formacie?
<marek> obojetnie
<marek> chodzi o tworzenie w skrypcie codziennie nowego katalogu z nowa data
<wincyj> mkdir $(date +%d-%m-%y)
<marek> sprawdzam
<Voldenet> lepiej %y-%m-%d
<Voldenet> łatwiej to potem filtrować
<wincyj> ++
<wincyj> ale zawsze mozna sorta uzyc
<marek> thx
<wincyj> proszx
<Voldenet> a w ogóle wybornie mkdir -p $(date +%Y/%m/%d)
<wincyj> Voldenet: zalezy do czego bedzie uzywal
<wincyj> i jaka historie chce trzymac
<Voldenet> listowanie katalogu z logami z roku już jest bez sensu :D
<wincyj> e tam
<Voldenet> i łatwiej to spłaszczyć
<Voldenet> niż potem filtrować
<wincyj> chc nie poowiem wkurwia mnie jak jest NAZWA-PLIKU-ROK-MSC-DZIEN
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8797644544/h9932C8B8/
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zrobilem update do 16.04, nie jestem pewien czy zimbra dziala 100% wiec jak cos zauwazysz to daj znac
<wincyj> update tuz po wydaniu?
<wincyj> prrr szalony :D
<jacekowski> wincyj: backupy sa, jak sie wywali jakos bardzo ladnie to najwyzej przywroce
<wincyj> ale po co?
<wincyj> lepiej poczekac pare miesiecy
<jacekowski> bo chce pare ficzerow ktorych nie ma w 14.04
<wincyj> i see what you did there
<wincyj> lxd?:>
<jacekowski> ALPN
<wincyj> a to nie znam ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-21
<tobiasz29> mati75: moe i umarła, może na dziurawym... ale na starym sprzęcie jest niezastąpiona  :)
<tobiasz29> o/ wam bajdełej
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/brQjfb5.jpg
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kilka razy wczoraj mnie rozlaczalo, ale to mogl byc ten update
<Ashiren> aww http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aNn71W4_460s.jpg
<Jacek_> Cześć
<Jacek_> próbował ktoś z Was instalacji Ubuntu + LXDE 16.04?
<Jacek_> oczywiście pytam o instalację z obrazu płyty
<Jacek_> pobrałem obrazy z dwóch różnych miejsc, sprawdziłem oczywiście md5sum i na dwóch różnych komputerach nie działa
<beboj> a co dokladnie nie dziala? Czym i  na jakim systemie zgrywales obraz?
<Jacek_> Obraz nagrywam w Xfburn na Lubuntu 14.04
<Jacek_> nagrałem też Xubuntu 16.04 i wszystko śmiga
<Jacek_> a co do ttego, co dokłądnie nie działa, to...
<Jacek_> nie da się uruchomić w trybie LIVE - po wybraniu "Wypróbuj" po kilkunastu sekundach zostaje tylko czarny ekran z migającym kursorem
<Jacek_> jak chcę zainstalować, instalacja pójdzie aż do końca, przy próbie uruchomienia po instalacji też migający kursor
<Jacek_> jeden z obrazów pobrany z oficjalnej strony
<Jacek_> Xubuntu 16.04, Lubuntu 14.04 i Ubuntu (Unity) 16.04 działają ok
<Jacek_> Lubuntu 16.04 nie działa, sprawdziłem właśnie na trzecim kompie, wszędzie tak samo
<Jacek_> na moje oko coś z obrazem nie tak jest
<Ashiren> aww http://i.imgur.com/8LUkoF0.jpg
<Jacek_> niestety, po kilku h walki nie udało się zainstalować Lubuntu 16.04 LTS, pobrane przeze mnie obrazy płyt nie instalują się na 3 różnych kompach, md5sum sprawdzone, OK
<Ashiren> hmm
<Ashiren> czy to UEFI
<Jacek_> walczył ktoś z Lubuntu 16.04?
<Jacek_> to nie to
<Jacek_> bo jeśli instaluję, to instalacja przebiegnie, tylko po ponownym rozruchu tylko kursor migający
<Jacek_> a próba uruchomienia z płyty kończy się j/w, migający kursor
<Ashiren> a jako livecd dziala?
<Jacek_> nie
<Jacek_> uruchamia się ten pierwszy ekran z wyborem czy instalacja, czy próba, i tyle
<Jacek_> aha, Xubuntu 16.04 działa ok
<Ashiren> moze sterownik grafiki szwankuje.. mozesz zrobic na tym migajacym ekranie ctrl+alt+f2 i zobaczyc czy jest terminal chociaz
<Jacek_> sterownik na trzech kompach?
<Ashiren> to sa bardzo rozne konfiguracje?
<Jacek_> różne
<Jacek_> stary PC
<Jacek_> laptop HP Compaq
<Jacek_> i nowy laptop Acer
<Jacek_> HP ma Celeron M, ale nie krzyczy jak w przypadku 14.04 o PAE
<Jacek_> obraz płyty ściągnąłem 3 razy, z różnych źródeł, w tym z ich oficjalnej strony
<Jacek_> MD5SUM ok
<Jacek_> jakby spieprzyli go
<Ashiren> w sumie nie wiem
<Ashiren> nic na ten temat nie ma w google
<Jacek_> no właśnie, nie ma
<Jacek_> kiedy menadżer aktualizacji krzyknie o nowej wersji?
<Jacek_> teraz pisząc odpowiednią komendę (mam 14.04) nie pokazuje nowej wersji LTS
<Ashiren> w normalnym ubuntu chyba od razu jak wyjdzie
<Jacek_> Tu nie mam żadnego komunikatu jeszcze
<Jacek_> jaszek7777@jaszek7777:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<Jacek_> [sudo] password for jaszek7777:
<Jacek_> Sprawdzanie dostępności nowego wydania Ubuntu
<Jacek_> Nie odnaleziono nowego wydania
<Jacek_> dziwne :)
<BlessJah> LTS pokaże się jak wydadzą 16.04.1 (14.04.1 wyszło w lipcu 2014)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: mozna zrobic -d
<BlessJah> 16.04.1 jest na 21.07 zaplanowane
<Jacek_> przeczekam do nowszej wersji
<BlessJah> jacekowski: można, ale wtedy 16.04 jest traktowane tak samo jak każda inna non-LTS wersja
<Jacek_> chyba coś przegapiłem, bo resetowałem kompa
<Ashiren> 19:43:05 < BlessJah> LTS pokaże się jak wydadzą 16.04.1 (14.04.1 wyszło w lipcu 2014)
<Jacek_> aha, terminal nie działa też
<Ashiren> 19:43:49 < jacekowski> BlessJah: mozna zrobic -d
<Ashiren> 19:43:53 < BlessJah> 16.04.1 jest na 21.07 zaplanowane
<Jacek_> Ashiren, dzięki
<Jacek_> czy jak zrobię aktualizację on-line w trybie tekstowym, to wszystko zaktualizuje?
<Jacek_> choć najpewniej poczekam na nowsze wersje właśnie, 16.04.1,lub 2...
<Jacek_> dzięki panowie za chęć pomocy
<Jacek_> pozdrawiam, czas piwo otworzyć
<BlessJah> poczekaj do wakacji, bugi będą połatane wtedy zrobisz upgrade
<Jacek_> zgadza się
<Jacek_> chyba się za szybko porwałem
<jacekowski> eeee tam
<jacekowski> u mnie prawie dziala
<BlessJah> co się krapi?
<jacekowski> mysql sie wywalil z powodu update
<jacekowski> bo zmiany drastyczne w konfiguracji
<jacekowski> wiec musialem poprawiac
<jacekowski> do tego jest bug w apache ze jest budowany bez supportu dla http2
<BlessJah> nginx > apache
<jacekowski> BlessJah: /query
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ajAz1MG_460svwm.webm
<wincyj> ziom cycki
<wincyj> a nie koty
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-22
<tobiasz29>  /c
<scet> odpalam sobie dziś ubuntu a tu komunikat "The settings is missing or empty. Do you want to restore it from the lates back up file"
<scet> oczywiście przywrócić nic się nie da :/
<scet> nie ma pasków nic nie działa tylko pulpit i ikony na pulpicie
<scet> ktoś wie ja to naprawić?
<wincyj> pytanie co robiles
<scet> przez weekend nie wyłączałem laptopa
<scet> tylko go zamykałem
<scet> pewnie przez to
<wincyj> umm nie sadze
<wincyj> cos musiales zjebac
<wincyj> i po reboocie zauwazyles
<scet> nie ma opcji
<scet> na konto admina nie logowałe się już dawno
<scet> nic nie instalowałem
<wincyj> sprobuj dpkg-reconfigure pakietów ktore stawrzaja problemy
<scet> konsola niestety też nie działa :/
<wincyj> ctrl + alt + f1
<wincyj> ale widze, ze latwiej ci bedzie po prostu przeinstalowac system
<scet> ooo nie widziałem takiej konsoli
<scet> kopiuje dane na innego kompa
<scet> bo pewnie wszystko pójdzie się je... :/
<wincyj> cos zjebales
<wincyj> i nie chcesz sie przyznac
<scet> poważnie przynałbym się
<wincyj> :)
<scet> 3 dni jedyne co pracuję nad appką w c++
<scet> nic innego na tym lapku nie robię
<scet> widzę, że jest już ubuntu 16 lts więc może w sumie przeinstaluję system do nowszej wersji
<wincyj> moze warto ;d
<marek_> testowaliscie wysylanie sms z basha?
<mati75> tak
<Ashiren> oO
<marek_> macie jakis artykul na necie?
<mati75> https://www.google.pl/?client=firefox-b#q=linux+wysy%C5%82anie+sms&gfe_rd=cr
<BlessJah> marek_: znajdź jakąś usługę w necie z restowym api
<BlessJah> marek_: sieci komputerowe, biblia w promocji, dzisiaj sie konczy
<BlessJah> marek_: pdf 35zł
<jacekowski> ja uzywam clickatel
<jacekowski> ma api ktore nie ma ladnej nazwy ale dziala
<BlessJah> 15gr za wiadmosc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile sms miesiecznie wysylasz?
<BlessJah> te, wyglada na to ze moga za darmo w polsce wysylac
<marek_> zastanawiam sie nad powiadamianiem email lub sms. chociaz teraz jak grzebie po necie to email powinnien wystarczyc
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kilka
<BlessJah> marek_: plus kiedys wystawiał bramkę mail2sms, +48numer@text.plusgsm.pl czy jakos tak sie wysylalo
<BlessJah> teraz nie wiem jak jest
<marek_> znalazlem rozwiazanie, bede wysylam email za pomocą : mail -s
<marek_> mail - s "jakis tytul" adres@domena.com
<marek_> ale jak napisac komende zeby nie wyskakiwalo CC
<marek_> potrzebna jest mi tylko naglowek
<marek_> to jest sygnal dla mnie co sie dzieje z linuksem
<firemark> jacekowski: a jaka nazwa?
<wincyj> marek_: ale co ty chcesz zrobic?
<marek_> wyslac zwykly email z komunikatem (w temacie)
<wincyj> no to uzyj polecenia mail
<wincyj> jak wspomniales
<wincyj> nie rozumiem w czym jest problem
<marek_> rozumiem ale mam problem ze stworzeniem skryptu ktory zrobi to za mnie
<marek_> jak go wywołuje to wyskakuje mi CC
<marek_> a to jest mi nie potrzebne
<wincyj> pokaz kod
<wincyj> mail -s "TEST" test@test.pl < cat /scieza/do/pliku
<wincyj> tfu
<wincyj> bez cat
<wincyj> i powinno Ci wyslac maila
<marek_> ja wpisuje
<wincyj> co wpiszujesZ?
<wincyj> pokaz
<marek_> mail - s "jakis tytul" adres@domena.com
<marek_> i tutaj wyskakuje CC
<wincyj> zrob jak napisalem
<marek_> wytlumacz mi tylko po co ta sciezka do pliku? na sztuke?
<wincyj> to jest sciezka do pliku z ktorego ma byc pobrana informacja co wyslac
<wincyj> wysle Ci cala zawartosc pliku
<wincyj> mozesz tez zrobic tak
<marek_> pusty plik tez bedzie odpowiedni
<wincyj> echo "Tresc maila" | mail -s "Temat" adres@adres.pl
<marek_> przetestuje
<wincyj> daj cynk
<marek_> wincyj
<marek_> napisałeś : mail -s "TEST" test@test.pl < cat /scieza/do/pliku
<marek_> u mnie działa bez cat
<wincyj> napisalem tez 'ftu bez cat'
<marek_> tak czy siak juz wiem o co chodzi
<wincyj> polecam man mail
<marek_> wielkie dzieki za poswiecony czas
<wincyj> czill
<scet> przenosił ktoś z was może dane z thunderbird-a z ubuntu 14.04 na 16.06?
<scet> przeniosłem cały folder .thunderbird
<scet> poczta się uruchamia ale nic się nie da pobrać/wysłać
<scet> haseł nie ma w zachowanych hasłach i program sam ich nie wymusza :/
<marek_> mam pytanie jak działa openssh na windows?
<marek_> wersja serwerowa
<wincyj> ?
<wincyj> nie rozumiem pytania
<wincyj> nawet nie wiedizalem ze jest
<marek_> co widze pod ssh jak wbijam sie na windows? pytam bo przed chwila wlazlem na strone z ssh
<marek_> normalnie wszystkie partycje windows?
<wincyj> nie wiem zainstaluj i zobacz jak to dziala
<marek_> pytam tych co sie orientuja
<wincyj> ech
<marek_> mam ubuntu swoich komputerach musze instalowac virtualne ale dla ciekawosci zapytam
<wincyj> co musisz?
<wincyj> dobra mniejsza
<marek_> interesuje mnie czy wchodzac przez ssh na windows widze partycje
<marek_> i tyle
<wincyj> nie wiem ajk to ma niby dzialac
<wincyj> pewnie dsotajesz promtpa z cmd
<wincyj> i tyle
<marek_> szukam
<wincyj> ale czego?
<wincyj> lol
<wincyj> to cyba jednak tylko dla cygiwna jest
<wincyj> nie dostaniesz prompta widnowsowego
<marek_> tez to zauwazylem ze nie dostane na tacy tego czego chce
<marek_> szzukam dalej
<Ashiren> a moze by samemu sprawdzic, postawic server i sie polaczyc?
<marek_> jestem w trakcie instalowanie systemu na virtualbox
<marek_> zobacze
<wincyj> Ashiren: lepiej truc dupe
<wincyj> :D
<marek_> pytam bo uznaje ze ludzie ktorzy sa na kanale maja wieksze doswiadczenie niz ja
<wincyj> pytanie ktore zadajesz jest tak banalne do sprawdzenia ze az wstyd o to pytac
<marek_> to sie wstydze
<marek_> jest ok?
<marek_> dobra nie bede wam juz zasmiecał kanału w ten niedzielny wieczor
<Ashiren> yhm
<Ashiren> zwykle wraz z doswiadczeniem rosnie arogancja
<wincyj> kajam się
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-15
<malutka> Hej
<gjm> Cześć :)
<malutka> hej : )
<gjm> :)
<Mhrok> heloł!
<slawek> witam
<malutka> cześć
<slawek> jakim programem mogę nagrać płytę cd?
<malutka> :>
<slawek> jest w repo w ubuntu?
<malutka> zaczyna sie gjm
<slawek> malutka hej
<slawek> gjm?
<malutka> malutka wie
 * malutka wie
<malutka> slawek, slawek, slawek :>
<malutka> co to za głupie pytania
<gjm> slawek: Brasero, k3b, albo coś jeszcze.
<gjm> Ale nagrywanie płyty w 2017 to ciekawy pomysł.
<slawek> malutka to nie są głupie pytania
<slawek> gjm dzięki, znalazłem ]
<slawek> w repo
<Ashiren> k3b to raczej plasma/kde
<gjm> Ale nie pamiętam, żeby mi Brasero działało \:D/
<gjm> Zresztą, zależy co chce nagrać.
<gjm> but still
<gjm> >2017
<gjm> >cd
<slawek> płytę audio chcę nagrać
<malutka> do samochodu na pewno
<slawek> zobaczę, na razie instaluje'
<slawek> malutka tak
<slawek> dla kolegi
<Ashiren> moja mama ma kasety do auta
<malutka> xD
<slawek> jeszcze w autach są ODTWARZACZE na kasety'
<Ashiren> szpulowe
<malutka> mama Ashiren jeździ autem z ołówkiem i sobie kręci kasete w korku
<malutka> :>
<slawek> heheh
<slawek> dopre
<Ashiren> topre
<gjm> https://dluta.pl/files/foto_add_big/FZd_1622.JPG
<gjm> Czymś takim.
<malutka> bo lubi :>
<drathir> k3b nie ma lepszej maszynki do nagrywania...
<Ashiren> nero
<drathir> gjm: brasero jest swietne do niszczenia plyt... ;p
<drathir> Ashiren: podobno mieli cos na linuxa robic o ile dobrze kojarze...
<gjm> drathir: 20:06 < gjm> Ale nie pamiętam, żeby mi Brasero działało \:D/
<gjm> CD Audio chyba wodimem nagrywałem.
<slawek> to jakim programem nagrywać?
<drathir> i fakt cd-audio a nie mp3-audio bo nie przeczyta...
<malutka> i nagraj najwolniej jak się da
<slawek> ok
<drathir> malutka: jak bufera odtwarzacz nie ma to na polskich drogach podejrzewam, ze malo co to da ;p
<malutka> xD
<drathir> malutka: ale zawsze bezpieczniej i tak ;p
<Ashiren> huh
<Ashiren> pisze-wolno-bo-wiem-ze-nie-umiesz-czytac-szybko
<malutka> i tak będzie zacinać mówisz drathir
<malutka> ;)
<malutka> hopsa hops
<slawek> k3b ma lepsze recenzje od basero
<Ashiren> pewnie oplacone
<drathir> lol to brasero ma jakies inne niz nie dziala lub lacina ? ;p
<Ashiren> lacina?
<gjm> Lorem ipsum.
<slawek> sam nie wiem, wypróbuję dwa k3b i basero
<drathir> Ashiren: nom w sensie ta odmiana laciny podworkowej... ;p
<slawek> zobaczę który lepszy
<malutka> gjm, ;)
<drathir> malutka: a patent z olowkiem powinien odstresowywac ;p
<malutka> no to już musi się mama Ashiren wypowiedzieć ;)
<gjm> Zależy co się z tym ołówkiem robi.
<Ashiren> przeciez w samochodzie mozna przewijac kasety
<malutka> no można, w korku
<malutka> żeby ręce zająć
<drathir> Ashiren: i nie stresowac sie korkami ;p
<blabs> siemka przy instalacji qt5 wyskakuje mi ze nie mam wystarczajaco miejsca na pliki tymczasowe, a gparted pokazuje ze miejsca mam w piz**, co jest?
<Ashiren> moze tmpfs za maly
<Ashiren> jesli robisz to w ramie
<blabs> Ashiren: instalka idzie z pliku .run
<slawek> ok ludki basero działa, łądnie mi wypalił cd audio z mp3, nagrywałem jak najwolniej
<slawek> Dzięki :)
<slawek> Mykam lulu. DObrych snów. Pa!
<blabs> mozna normalnie zainstalowac qt5 z repo?
<firemark> nie bedzie to proste.
<prs>  gparted? ;o
<prs> how about df -h?
<gjm> Nie tak ostro.
<blabs> czemu gra warzone2100 wola ze nie mam qt5 jak chce ja skompilowac, a jak ja instalije z repo to sama sobie tego qt5 instaluje?
<gjm> Bo paczka w repo ma zależności i mniej więcej wie, co trzeba dociągnąć.
<gjm> A kompilując ręcznie sam musisz o to zadbać.
<blabs> no wiec jesli ona sobie te zaleznosci instaluje z repo to czemu ja z repo nie moge samego qt5 zrobic? :)
<Ashiren> bo jest warzona
<blabs> :]
<malutka> Ashiren, ++
<malutka> xD
<confluency> Znów za późno. :/
<confluency> Są PPA do różnych wersji Qt5.
<confluency> Ale to chyba i tak nie o to chodziło.
<confluency> Może o paczki i386.
<confluency> Albo o paczki -dev.
<Ashiren> a moze AUR
<firemark> Ashiren: ;>
<gjm> Nawet nie.
<gjm> community/warzone2100 3.2.3-1 3D realtime strategy game on a future Earth
<confluency> Brakowało mu jakiejś paczki -dev do kompilacji.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-16
<malutka> Cześć!
<gjm> No cześć.
<malutka> :)
<ukasz_> siemka
<Ashiren> lukasz, czego szukasz
<malutka> cześć
<gjm> :)
<malutka> co tam gjm ?
<gjm> malutka: Żyję, jeszcze.
<malutka> nie poddawaj się
<firemark> ja bym się ucieszył gdyby się poddał :P
<gjm> ?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-17
<malutka> Cześć
<gjm> Cześć.
<malutka> hello
<Ashiren> coe sie tak drathir wierci
<drathir> Ashiren: serverek cos chyba boli ;/ albo ddosa mitiguje ;/
<drathir> Ashiren: ciezko stwierdzc niestety, wczesniej ledwo dalo sie uzywac irssi teraz jusz odrobine lepiej choc tez laaaguje czasami....
<drathir> Ashiren: co dziwniejsze inne konsole w screenie dzialaja normalnie jak zlaguje...
<Dread> to pewnie arch
<drathir> Dread: debian...
<prs> >jusz
<prs> ,_,
<drathir> prs: no co ;/ piszac po omacku nie kazda literowke, czy pomylkowe wcisniecie klawisza wylapiie ;/
<Dread> drathir: to pisz wolniej
<malutka> xD
<malutka> najs
<malutka> Dread,
<gjm> :>
<firemark> Dread: Rotfl
<firemark> :D
<drathir> Dread: to nie zmienia faktu, ze jak lagnie to i ta nie widze co pisze ;p
<drathir> ale i tak juz o niebo lepiej jak bylo...
<drathir> i odpukac jak narazie nie wywala...
<Dread> drathir: to sobie mosha zainstaluj, co za problem
<firemark> moshne
<malutka> stary człowiek i morze
<gjm> :>
<Dread> chuj, porządek zrobie
<drathir> Dread: to nic nie da, bo to irssi rwie...
<gjm> Masz, rób.
<drathir> Dread: i nie ma nic do polaczenia, bo polaczenie w screenie po stronie servers siedzi, a wszystkie inne okna w screenie plynnie dzialaja...
<malutka> Dread, masz dziewczynę? :D
<gjm> ffffffffffuu
<drathir> i to nawet nie wyglada na problem server - irc, bo wtedy raczej samo irssi by dzialalo plynnie nawet /help by dalo sie wpisac...
<firemark> drathir: a masz dziewczynę?
<malutka> ma
<firemark> a lol, rozumiem ze pytala
<gjm> malutka: …
<malutka> :>
<gjm> Nieładnie.
<drathir_1> i znow zlaagowalo...
<drathir> firemark: pytanie jaki to ma zwiazek do opisanych powyzej objawow ;p
<drathir> i znow laaaaag ;p
<gjm> Dobra, kurde, dajcie spokój.
<gjm> drathir i tak jest spoko.
<gjm> Pomimo pewnych cech (;
<drathir> zawstydzony... *hides*
<drathir> gjm: dziekuje to naprawde milo z Twojej strony...
<Dread> co tu sie
<malutka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Ao4t_fe0I
<gjm> malutka: Czemu?
<drathir> malutka: ++ dobre to...
<drathir> malutka: fajna ta gitarka...
<drathir> malutka: a teledysk do carrie bylby niezly ;p
<malutka> :>
<gjm> malutka: Eh…
<gjm> :>
<malutka> wiem wiem gjm
<gjm> Ghost fajne, szkoda że to taka komercha.
<malutka> gjm, ja Ciebie proszę
<malutka> :>
<gjm> Cooo?
<malutka> już Ty dobrze wiesz
<malutka> :D
<gjm> Hm, dużo tego, musiałbym zgadywać.
<gjm> A co nie zgadnę, to i tak pewnie będzie źle :>
<malutka> komentujesz Ghost
<malutka> a sam dobrze wiesz
<malutka> że fajna nuta :D
<gjm> No wiem, nawet ze źródła.
<malutka> ;)
<gjm> Słucha się na pewno łatwiej niż DEATH, czy coś.
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUGda7GdZPQ
<drathir> malutka: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opaxEWKagh8
<malutka> drathir, super
<drathir> malutka: wybacz, ze slaba jakosc, szkoda, ze lepszej wersji nie widze...
<drathir> malutka: stare, ale teledysk tez wymiata nie mowiac o melodii...
<malutka> a czy my nie powinniśmy przejść na inny kanał drathir ? :>
<gjm> Osz Ty…
<drathir> malutka: zaden problem, u mnie to nawet pm 24/7 czynne ;p
<drathir> z drugiej strny lepiej, zeby nie zobaczyli, ze tu az taki ruch, bo znow 'kfiatki' trolo/spamerzy przyleca ;/
<gjm> A idźcie.
<malutka> drathir, ++
<malutka> ;D
<drathir> gjm: pozniej znow bedzie malpke musial lapac/przyodziac, zeby ich banowac...
<drathir> a tak swoja droga ciekawe jak tam sie bastetmilo  miewa z maczkiem...
<gjm> Jest w Nowym Orleanie teraz afair.
<drathir> gjm: oho to nic dziwnego, ze Jej tu nie widac ostatnio, wyorzystac trzeba mozliwosc jak najlepiej...
<gjm> Jej nie ma w Polsce od, hm… dawna.
<drathir> gjm: ostatnim razem byla 'troszke' w innym rejonie o ile dobrze pamietam...
<firemark> ubot, summon hubot
<drathir> ubot zatonal ;p
<firemark> ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-18
<gjm> Titanic też.
<gjm> I co?
<blabs> czesc zainstalowalem gre ufo:ai i sie uruchamiala ale jak wybralem w opcjach jakosc obrazu na 'best' to widocznie moj komp nie daje rady i niby gra sie odpala ale tylko jakby w tle, pomogibyscie namierzyc plik config w ktorym moge cofnac ten pechowy wybor? ;)
<d42> ~/.config costam?
<d42> ewentualnie znajdujesz w internecie
<d42> ewentualnie robisz sobie strace -e open ufoai i gdzies ci tam wypisze ,_,
<gjm> /home/<username>/.ufoai/<version>/
<gjm> http://ufoai.org/wiki/Manual:FAQ
<gjm> dank mr gulgul
<blabs> dzieki :)
<malutka> Hello :)
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDlC7oG_2W4
<malutka> Nie mogę teraz. Jestem w pracy gjm!
<malutka> ;]
<gjm> :)
<gjm> Chyba i ja coś produktywnego powinienem dzisiaj zrobić.
<blabs> przepraszam Was za stos pytan powiecie ze jestem len :) ale kurde udalo mi sie odpalic gre po modyfikacji vid_fullscreen na 1 ale za to rozdzielczosc jest 240x320 a ja zmieniam na 800x600 to nic to nie daje i nie pracuje kursor myszy tam, pomozecie?
<blabs> https://pastebin.com/MapvdQQC
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKXWwBrZQ5o
<d3u5> czesc uzywal ktos tails os?
<Ashiren> :?
<d3u5> whatever...
<gjm> 10:08 !! blabs [~paulo@153.19.102.214] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> 11:42 !! d3u5 [~paulo@153.19.102.214] has quit [Quit: leaving]
<gjm> Huncwot.
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> Hello
<drathir> gjm: tools nie takie zle, calibre tez dobre...
<drathir> malutka: witam...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-19
<malutka> Hejhej
<malutka> :)
<gjm> Hej.
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Yl-kvXzZ8
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-20
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/qoo2PbxoJ5uc6Cfxjmyo6EWglhdPUuJyCOHBTFCUD5M.jpg?w=768&s=8517d75f7d7a8ab8848195cedd50a17b
<TheNumb> Ashiren: wincyj
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/KmvOScBlgpiod-DkIR3NC7A0Upmngq7MBVli8hauZ1Y.jpg?w=768&s=8dec7f10f467b3d9bd52d92a9addb5d5
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/9idu4qM.jpg
<d42> P3
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> o.o https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/05/305f90313ed02583ed8f798711fd9061.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/v5eUx6_0iB92MPnRZnUqdLQ4k4wIoMCW4P8m0yvfGP0.jpg?w=576&s=07415e99225c9f977dc20eb5e4d52861
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a9r085m_460sv.mp4
<stivi> hej
<stivi> jakim poleceniem sie sprawdza aktywny sterownik grafiki?
<stivi> inxi -Gxx   i   inxi -SG   pokazuj mi tylko ze mam dwie karty graficzne
<d42> lspci -v
<stivi> pierwsza intela pokazal
<d42> to ty jakiegoś optimusa masz? ,_,
<d42> to dunno
<stivi> mam hybryde laptop
<stivi> intel i radeon
<Ashiren> hmm
<stivi> nie ma dokladnego polecenia
<Ashiren> xrandr --listproviders
<stivi> aby wykrylo ktory sterownik i jaka karta graficzna jest w uzytku
<Ashiren> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<stivi> xrandr --listproviders
<stivi> Providers: number : 3
<stivi> Provider 0: id: 0x6b cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 5 associated providers: 2 name:Intel
<stivi> Provider 1: id: 0x43 cap: 0x6, Sink Output, Source Offload crtcs: 4 outputs: 0 associated providers: 2 name:ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics @ pci:0000:01:00.0
<stivi> Provider 2: id: 0x43 cap: 0x6, Sink Output, Source Offload crtcs: 4 outputs: 0 associated providers: 2 name:ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics @ pci:0000:01:00.0
<stivi> to pierwsze pokazalo mi dwie karty
<stivi> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<stivi> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<Ashiren> wychodzi ze intel
<stivi> da się go przestawic na radeona
<stivi> na otwarte stery
<stivi> catalysty mialy taka opcje przelaczania grafik
<stivi> a na otwartych radeon to nie wiem
<Ashiren> coz osobiscie nie uzywam 2 gpu wiec nie wiem
<stivi> jedyne wyjscie odinstalowac intela sterowniki zainstalowac radeon i w xorg przestawic?
<stivi> cos czytalem ze wayland ma od tego polecenia ze przestawiasz nimi
<stivi> musial bym pobrac Gnome 3 z Waylandem
<stivi> i wtedy przestawic jednym poleceniem
<Ashiren> moze pomoze https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<stivi> albo tu przestawic zamiast intela na radeon
<stivi> etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-gpu.conf
<Ashiren> mhm
<stivi> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjGoo4mM0iy
<stivi> tylko ze ja nie mam Archa
<Ashiren> :c
<Ashiren> to nic, xorg.conf.d jest uniwersalny
<stivi> uzywasz Arch Linux
<stivi> niby jest uniwersalny
<stivi> inna wersja nie powinna miec wplywu
<Ashiren> co najwyzej po tym zabiegu tryb graficzny nie wstanie :v
<stivi> jedynie rozmieszczenie plikow xorg moze byc gdzie indziej w roznych dystrybucjach
<stivi> a ty jaka wersje linuksa uzywasz
<Ashiren> arch
<stivi> ostatnio mialem Manjaro
<stivi> ale wrocilem do Minta
<piterr> make: *** /lib/modules/3.2.0-49-generic/build: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu. Stop.
<piterr> jak można temu zaradzić?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-21
<firemark> piterr: toś se wybrał porę :)
<firemark> piterr: wiesz co, ze wzgledu ze wkleiles tlyko error - cokolwiek
<firemark> chyba zrobiles odrazu make install :P
<piterr> ups
<piterr> firemark, make tylko zrobiłem
<firemark> piterr: a make menuconfig?
<piterr> moduł chcę z tego co się orientuję skompilować do wifi
<firemark> hmm łatwiej bedzie juz caly kernel ustawić
<firemark> :D
<firemark> no chyab ze masz źródła dokładnie do tej wersji
<piterr> nie orientuje się w tym nic a nic
<piterr> https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7601u
<piterr> o, to chcę
<firemark> i to jest co robisz czy ustawiasz kernel?
<piterr> pogrubioną czcionką jest napisane żeby posiadać wszystkie wymagane przez dystrybucję pakiety do budowy modułów
<piterr> i raczej je posiadam
<firemark> wiesz co, jestem zbyt pijany by ci pomóc
<firemark> rozwiąż ten problem jutro o normalnych porach, nie o 2:30 :D dobranoc
<piterr> hej
<drathir> pakos: a czasem nie robiles upgrade bez restartu?
<drathir> pakos: tabfail...
<drathir> firemark: jeszcze nie jest tak zle ;p
<malutka> Żyje :)
<gjm> malutka: :********
<malutka> :>
<gjm> Pff…
<malutka> gjm, cześć!
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg
<gjm> malutka: :>
<malutka> najs!
<gjm> A gdyby tak zostać metalem.
<malutka> ;)
<malutka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tceKhq2N-m4
<gjm> lol
<malutka> to najlepsze:
<malutka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vmbXnnOWdc
<malutka> :>
<gjm> A, dobra, nie zostanę metalem bo mnie wkruwia broda.
<gjm> malutka: To prawie jak tu: https://youtu.be/lAihDAJX8Ow?t=169
<malutka> fajne gjm!
<Ashiren> https://youtu.be/hUzI3Ui1Eok?t=62
<malutka> Ashiren, xD
<malutka> świetne brzmienie perkusji!
<gjm> https://web.facebook.com/glenn.noyes1/videos/10154177539302630/
<olo0ok> hej, otrzymalem od allwinnera banana pi m2 ultra. wgralem na karte obraz ubu mate (probowalem ten najnowszy oraz preview2). po podlaczeniu zasilania nie pojawia sie obraz po hdmi. probowalem zarowno na telewizorze jak i na monitorze przez przejciowke na dvi-d. wygooglalem ze trzeba odkleic naklejke obok portu hdmi i wyczyscic plytke. probowalem rowniez wymusic w uEnv.txt konkretny tryb hdmi. caly czas miga mi zielona dioda. jakis p
<malutka> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<firemark> olo0ok: pewnie nie masz coś co sie kominukuje po UART?
<olo0ok> mam
<olo0ok> podlaczylem
<olo0ok> wlacza sie uboot, pozniej system, pozniej nawet ip dostaje i ssh dziala
<TheNumb> allwinner ma slabe wsparcie dla grafiki
<TheNumb> ciesz sie ze cokolwiek widzisz po hdmi
<olo0ok> nie widze nic :D
<olo0ok> po uarcie mam jakis output tekstowy
<olo0ok> pozatym na yt sa filmiki na ktorych to dziala no i na plytce po cos jest hdmi :D
<firemark> TheNumb: wiesz co, już działa
<firemark> kilka lat temu był problem
<firemark> ale teraz jest open sorcz
<TheNumb> sracz
<firemark> ale dzieki, bede musial w cubieboard odinstalowac gnome bo i tak nie mam jak uruchomic :D
<firemark> olo0ok: znaczy pewnie musisz ustawić najpierw Iksy
<olo0ok> iksy sie odpalaja, nawet mate sie odpala tylko nie wyswietla nic :/
<firemark> dmesg coś?
<olo0ok> chwilka bo wylaczylem, tylko zbootuje
<firemark> może wlaczylo sie np. pod VGA
<firemark> nie pod hdmi :D
<olo0ok> tam nie ma vga wyprowadzonej, jest jeszcze dsi
<firemark> moze nie ma, ale support moze być
<firemark> a to lutował chińczyk
<firemark> btw. nie wiedzialem ze zx80 szlo samemu zrobić, przychodzily czesci, przychodzila plytka i DIY
<drathir> a moze po prostu w configu boot-a nie jest tylko podane wyjscie?
<olo0ok> https://pastebin.com/upyCt31U
<olo0ok> teraz nie jest, ale juz probowalem ustawic w bootargs
<olo0ok> na sztywno rozdzielczosc i wyjscie
<drathir> rozdzielczosc odswiezanie+wyjscie jak sie da...
<olo0ok> odswiezanie ustawialem na 60 hz
<olo0ok> bez i
<olo0ok> https://pastebin.com/3NggvAuA
<olo0ok> tak wyglada config uboota
<olo0ok> sprawdzilem, na pewno z niego odczytywane sa dane
<olo0ok> output HDMI 1080P (type:3 mode:10) odkomentowywalem to
<drathir> olo0ok: a pytanie czy tw wykrywa jakiekolwiek zmiany sygnalu?
<drathir> tv*
<olo0ok> tak i monitor tez - gasnie "no input" po wlaczeniu plytki
<drathir> olo0ok: to juz dobry znak ;p
<olo0ok> po jakims czasie przechodzi w tryb czuwania
<olo0ok> i robi to cyklicznie
<olo0ok> co 5 sec jakos
<olo0ok> to samo na tv - pojawia sie menu wyboru zrodla tak jakby ktos odlaczyl kabel i od razu pojawia sie wejscie hdmi aktywne
<olo0ok> co te 5 sec
<drathir> olo0ok: ale plytka sie nie rebootuje?
<firemark> olo0ok: pewnie nie masz oscyloskopa? :P
<olo0ok> nie, plytka dziala
<olo0ok> oscyloskopu niestety nie mam :-(
<olo0ok> caly czas miga zielona dioda
<olo0ok> nie znalazlem nigdzie opisu co ona znaczy ale wszyscy ktorzy mieli problem z hdmi opisywali ze miga im zielona dioda :D
<drathir> olo0ok: a sprobuj z ciekawosci 1024x768 jak sie da do testow...
<Voldenet> olo0ok: postaw sobie vnc
<olo0ok> po vnc dziala
<drathir> moze przy boocie ma ograniczenie...
<olo0ok> http://i.imgur.com/EjKakxw.png
<olo0ok> takie rodzielczosci moge wybrac
<olo0ok> ograniczenie?
<Voldenet> olo0ok: wiem, że przy edid trzeba coś dłubać na niektórych wyświetlaczach
<ikurek> Siemka
<Voldenet> co ciekawe, na arch arm nie mam tego problemu
<ikurek> Próbowałem wszystkiego z tym BPi chyba
<Voldenet> przy czym u mnie na monitorach działało bez problemu
<Voldenet> no, na większości ;)
<ikurek> U mnie monitor sie odpala, znaczy jest sygnał, tylko ekran jest czarny
<ikurek> VNC normapnie pozwala sie połączyć i mozna sobie zobaczyc zdalny pulpit
<ikurek> SSH też śmiga
<olo0ok> arch arm na bpi m2 ultra?
<Voldenet> olo0ok: https://archlinuxarm.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=9445 ktoś tam odpalał i mu działało
<drathir> olo0ok: 480i/ntsc tez ?
<olo0ok> juz sprawdzam
<olo0ok> drv_disp_init finish boot_disp.output_disp=0 boot_disp.output_type=3 boot_disp.output_mode=5 boot_disp.auto_hpd=1 disp0 device type(4) enable
<olo0ok> zapisalem zmieny, zrobilem reset, uboot je odczytal
<olo0ok> i wyswietlil parametry po uarcie
<olo0ok> ale monitor/tv caly czas czarne
<drathir> olo0ok: a na archu zapewne dziala ?
<olo0ok> ten arch jest na A20
<olo0ok> nie A40
<olo0ok> bpi m2u ma soc a40
<Dread> >na archu działa
<Dread> drathir: słaby troll
<drathir> Dread: ;p
<drathir> no najdziwniejsze, ze sygnal jakis tam puszcza...
<olo0ok> no wlasnie :/
<olo0ok> i to puszcza go nawet jak mu wylacze out hdmi
<olo0ok> rozwiazalem swoj problem
<olo0ok> zasilacz...
<malutka> <brawo>
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be7iNHw8QoQ
<malutka> tak gjm muzyka uspokaja a rockowa to już w ogóle <3 fajowa sprawa, można się wyżyć
<gjm> Haha, tfw puszczam sąsiadom https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxcJW6bs5os
<malutka> ja słucham
<malutka> wszystko co podsyłasz :>
<gjm> Suicidal Tendencies :>
<malutka> to teraz ci wyślę gjm coś, ale na cały regulator! czekaj..
<gjm> Dobra, to podepnę sprzęt.
<TheNumb> gjm: nymphetamine fix puść
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-14
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<k3lt> potrzebuje pomocy z przywroceniem bootloadera windowsa 10 po instalacji ubuntu 18.04, oba bootloadery sa na innym dysku/partycjach (EFI/GPT)
<Ashiren> tak
<malutka> xD
<gjm> [SOLVED]
<malutka> zamykam
<gjm> https://obrazki.elektroda.pl/2035507300_1463264537.png
<Spass> siema
<dcf> Spass, cześć
<malutka> siemson
<Spaulding> :-)
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-15
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<dfgg> pozdrawiam was ciule
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-16
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<joahim> witajcie Ziemianie!
<malutka> witaj Wojtku :3
<gjm> oho
<joahim> malutka: :D
<joahim> gjm: :>
<drathir> joahim: a o botach to nikt nie pamieta... jak zwykle...
 * drathir *hides*
<joahim> dobrze, zrobię ripley
<drathir> lol
<malutka> xD
<joahim> Witajcie, dostojni Opi, witajcie, pracowite boty no i wy, reszto pospólstwa :D
<drathir> joahim: ave przybyszu...
<joahim> tak lepiej?
<malutka> Opka jak już ;P
<joahim> dostojne Opki, niech będzie
<drathir> joahim: pomijacac, ze zartowalem faktycznie o wiele przyjemniej... Zapewne pora przejsc do podpunktu coz Cie sprowadza w nasze skromne progi...
 * joahim wyszukuje sobie zajęcia, żeby się nie brać do roboty
<drathir> malutka: sola po oczach juz podpunkt zalczony mozna by rzec ^^
<malutka> ;)
<drathir> joahim: to teraz juz tylko z gorki...
<joahim> yyy, czemu?
<drathir> joahim: bo jeszcze nie uciekles z kanalu w przerazeniu z krzykiem i rage quitem, wiec nie jest zle...
<joahim> dlaczego miałbym uciekać przed kolorowymi literkami? :O
<drathir> joahim no wiesz... nie kazdy lubi hello kitty oraz jednorozce...
<joahim> Z jednorożcami różnie bywa ( https://bit.ly/2L3QnwW )
 * joahim robi *znik*
<joahim> trzymajcie się ciepło
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-17
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<joahim> hej!
<joahim> Witajcie, dostojni Opi płci obojga! Witajcie, pracowite boty no i wy, reszto pospólstwa!
<Spass> siema
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-18
<d42> bardzo ładne :3
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Catruday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/OOc8G7xbUo3420bXYtPPdMt0k6IgdYHP02iwYPV78cw.jpg?s=0a12afd020c7cfd256c4df5590577116
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-19
<malutka> o/
<malutka> <3
<gjm> \o
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Mtl8sZoTDUWNajMRHoQinrUwcrDNvlU3u-x8z5BVIz4.jpg?s=aa5c4f329808b2e4b2026b13ca0a780b
<malutka> *o*
<malutka> mój
<Ashiren> .3 https://i.redditmedia.com/yenE_RUN4WMdzl5a5vUPuB9ZID9RZivBiKTyBA9a2fw.jpg?s=a8fd6ede41886f5faaacf9ae277884b2
<d42> .3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/rQ6R8jowXY0iVZbKwJkyF4BNQccif_O0WXnirxRHiNg.jpg?s=e7892b7214195842d6a80d1a89bb0b21
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/O4pW1jKSSGO6z1wgQ-SbgtaxtkNlIWJc590W9NgoBqc.jpg?s=6a327b32c3c5f95ddf3f096474d83cf6
<malutka> <3 ten jest mój!
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/p9jHq7nq2Fm7BqnTbBKZi3gFUMOCg1huXAdFcizSmSk.jpg?s=9a1f428c4e86cce9e3d675a6dafd5b60
<malutka> :o
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/1jFiYZkPO8WFbp43wqTSKR_zt_YHdgajUy3I_waydZU.jpg?s=bc5f0ee218c2925659c62d2ca39288ce
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/N9UbO4thp1l1_w28OZir9HFusnpftBKlTBTCFBJVbJ4.jpg?s=abc6819c4c8248af26bed00936dfad0d
<d42> filozof :3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-20
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
